# Celebrity Big Brother



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2006)

Who's on it then?

Stick your rumours here - the Mirror had a full line-up yesterday but nowt's been confirmed yet:

Michael Barrymore
Boy George
Gillian McKeith 
Dennis Rodman
Johnny Vegas
Anna Nicole Smith
Faroa Alam
Shane McGowan
Brian Harvey
Esther Rantzen
Jimmy Tarbuck

My money's on Tarby


----------



## Belushi (Jan 3, 2006)

Shane McGowan would be


----------



## flimsier (Jan 3, 2006)

I heard Macauley Culkin was gonna be in it. Is that just bollocks then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2006)

Peter Sutcliffe would be a good one too


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2006)

flimsier said:
			
		

> I heard Macauley Culkin was gonna be in it. Is that just bollocks then?


Yes, that's another rumour


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2006)

Shane McGowan!!  

I forsee some of this behaviour....


----------



## trashpony (Jan 3, 2006)

Gillian McKeith

*shudder*

I give it 24 hours before Shane gives her shit


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 3, 2006)

I'd love to see old Vanessa phelps in there again!


----------



## zenie (Jan 3, 2006)

Defo Barrymore innit?

That could be interesting


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> I'd love to see old Vanessa phelps in there again!


Who's she?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Gillian McKeith
> 
> *shudder*


At least we can find out if she really does have a horn on her back


----------



## trashpony (Jan 3, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> At least we can find out if she really does have a horn on her back



I don't think I want to know - she gives me nightmares as it is


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 3, 2006)

I cant wait for this but not if Alfie/shane turns up. No rumours btw but my horrible mind has led me to horrible places again.


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 3, 2006)

Chocolate addict who lost it in the house a couple of years ago.

http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~webpage/pmoore/picpages/images/phelps.jpg

She's on the right


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 3, 2006)

Shane McGowan wouldn't go on it surely?? I hope not anyway...


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 3, 2006)

Would it be possible to edit out the Father Ted image please? His eye makes me feel ill.  


edit: ignore me, I'm going to the last post.


----------



## rennie (Jan 3, 2006)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> Shane McGowan wouldn't go on it surely?? I hope not anyway...




that would be terrible.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 3, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Defo Barrymore innit?
> 
> That could be interesting



keep him away from the pool!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I don't think I want to know - she gives me nightmares as it is


Tis an industry rumour


----------



## zenie (Jan 3, 2006)

boohoo said:
			
		

> keep him away from the pool!



Easy Tiger


----------



## rhod (Jan 3, 2006)

Gillian McKeith?

You just _know_ that C4 will put her on a diet of burgers and Mars bars for a week, don't you?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 3, 2006)

That line up sounds ace, but you know when the program actually arrives it will be nowhere near as good as that. The rumoured celebrities are always way better than the ones which actually go in.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 3, 2006)

Faria Alam - famous for what? Shagging famous people, that's all.   

I hope she isn't in it - I can't stand these people who are just celebrities by association.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 3, 2006)

hope it's true about Barrymore, be good to see him on telly again


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 3, 2006)

rhod said:
			
		

> Gillian McKeith?
> 
> You just _know_ that C4 will put her on a diet of burgers and Mars bars for a week, don't you?


serves her right for pretending she was a doctor when she wasnt


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 3, 2006)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> hope it's true about Barrymore, be good to see him on telly again



He'll be doing Deal or No Deal, as soon as Noel gets bored with it


----------



## anfield (Jan 3, 2006)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> He'll be doing Deal or No Deal, as soon as Noel gets bored with it



I'm addicted to that show, much to my shame. You see the fella today that went home with 1p?


----------



## AndyO'C (Jan 3, 2006)

Maybe we'll get some hot Barrymore/Rodman/Tarbie action. 

Mmmm, sexy


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 3, 2006)

i'm sure there's got to be a time when timmy mallet appears on one of these things


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 3, 2006)

Didn't Brian Harvey have a really, really serious car accident not long ago


----------



## trashpony (Jan 3, 2006)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Didn't Brian Harvey have a really, really serious car accident not long ago



Yeah - he flung himself out of his moving Mercedes.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 4, 2006)

I thought Pete Burns and Liza Tarbuck were rumoured to go in too.

Gillian Mckeith and Johnny Vegas and/or Shane McGowan could be well interesting. How could either of them manage without booze on tap.

Edit: This is from the Dead or Alive website....

"Pete will be appearing on a hit UK TV series in January 2006. Pete is very excited about this first TV appearance in a long time."


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 4, 2006)

I've never watched celebrity BB - but if that line-up is confirmed its going to unmissable!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 4, 2006)

Joan Rivers and Derek Acorah are also rumoured...

Yes Sam, can you tell me if i'm going to be evicted...


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 4, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Joan Rivers and Derek Acorah are also rumoured...
> 
> Yes Sam, can you tell me if i'm going to be evicted...



Oh please, _please_ let this be true. Derek aka comedy legend has to go in.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 5, 2006)

Rodman will be in tonight, as he's been spotted in a hotel near Watford wearing a dress.


----------



## maximilian ping (Jan 5, 2006)

anfield said:
			
		

> I'm addicted to that show, much to my shame. You see the fella today that went home with 1p?



my dad's on Deal or No Deal at the moment. he loved it, likd Noel    and got a good wad of cash out of it


----------



## X-77 (Jan 5, 2006)

I just heard a wacky rumour that George Galloway might be entering the house tonight    

I googled it and found this:

http://www.eastlondonadvertiser.co....y=newsela&itemid=WeED05 Jan 2006 17:19:36:060

surely not??


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm hoping for Derek Acorah to be in there... "Mary loves Dick" and what have you

I've got tickets for next Friday's eviction, hopefully by then I'll know who I hate enough to make a banner about


----------



## java1200 (Jan 5, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Yeah - he flung himself out of his moving Mercedes.



No he didn't; he fell out.

Unless you're privvy to some secret info. that the rest of us mere mortals don't get.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 5, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> I just heard a wacky rumour that George Galloway might be entering the house tonight
> 
> I googled it and found this:
> 
> ...



I just heard that on Radio 5 - LOL!


----------



## sparkling (Jan 5, 2006)

The family of the bloke who died in Barrymore's pool is on the front of our local paper saying that they will sue him etc should he appear on Celebrity Big Brother.  


I publicly declare I have no intention of watching this mindless drivel although I might just turn it on quick tonight just to see who is going into the house.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2006)

<snip>


----------



## foo (Jan 5, 2006)

jesus, look at that lot. 

proper car-crash tv. 


i'll be joining sparkling with the people who are 'not really watching this mindless drivel' 

edit:i saw that OU


----------



## mk12 (Jan 5, 2006)

Please don't George...


----------



## nightowl (Jan 5, 2006)

i may tune in for the odd oggle of traci bingham


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm betting there's gonna be a lot of bleeping out on the live feeds, considering the controversy of the proposed guests


----------



## Corax (Jan 5, 2006)

I want Pete Doherty in there.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 5, 2006)

Brian Paddick's going in, but don't tell anyone.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 5, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> i may tune in for the odd oggle of traci bingham



Who the hell is she?


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 5, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Please don't George...



This has the potential to be the greatest TV ever made!


----------



## mk12 (Jan 5, 2006)

for your party...


----------



## trashpony (Jan 5, 2006)

java1200 said:
			
		

> No he didn't; he fell out.
> 
> Unless you're privvy to some secret info. that the rest of us mere mortals don't get.



You're backing your car out of your drive - it's an automatic. Somehow you manage to open the door, fall out of your buckety cosy seat and not just sideways, but under the wheels and get run over by said car. What possible way would it be feasible for that to happen accidentally?


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 5, 2006)

MattKidd12 said:
			
		

> for your party...



For the cause of socialism, comrade... 

No, seriously, I think you are forgetting that Galloway is shrewd and an excellent speaker. This could conceivably work out well for him, if he can keep his ego under control.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 5, 2006)

Nigel Irritable said:
			
		

> For the cause of socialism, comrade...
> 
> No, seriously, I think you are forgetting that Galloway is shrewd and an excellent speaker. This could conceivably work out well for him, *if he can keep his ego under control.*



That's about as likely as him getting off with Michael Barrymore.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 5, 2006)

Nigel Irritable said:
			
		

> For the cause of socialism, comrade...
> 
> No, seriously, I think you are forgetting that Galloway is shrewd and an excellent speaker. This could conceivably work out well for him, if he can keep his ego under control.



What if he is really unpopular, people boo him when evicted...

I couldn't bear it.


----------



## magneze (Jan 5, 2006)

The full line up is on this thread ... http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=146311

I'm not directly posting it just in case people don't wanna know ...


----------



## Groucho (Jan 5, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> What if he is really unpopular, people boo him when evicted...
> 
> I couldn't bear it.



It is, of course, our duty to turn up with 'We love George' banners and cheer. I'll be going in drag and will wear a purple wig and a green sparkly dress.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

oh god - barrymore's  bit odd isn't he - and not verrreeee funnnnny at all...


----------



## mk12 (Jan 5, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> It is, of course, our duty to turn up with 'We love George' banners and cheer. I'll be going in drag and will wear a purple wig and a green sparkly dress.



I hate democratic centralism


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 5, 2006)

Barrymore. Lets hope no one ends up floating face down in the jacuzzi.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 5, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> What if he is really unpopular, people boo him when evicted...
> 
> I couldn't bear it.




If he is really unpopular????????!!!!!!!!!! Most of the population would like to see the bastard publicly hung.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 5, 2006)

What a reception for the man!


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

i don't get the wild barrymore popularity at all?  

pete burns tho - i think he looks fabulous...


----------



## Groucho (Jan 5, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> If he is really unpopular????????!!!!!!!!!! Most of the population would like to see the bastard publicly hung.



That's bollocks. He is one of the more popular MPs in the country.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 5, 2006)

> i don't get the wild barrymore popularity at all?



Probably because a really popular entertainer has appeared on TV for the first time for years...


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 5, 2006)

anyone else wanna slap chantelle allready??


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm loving Chantelle   

Pete Burns and Michael Barrymore - recon they'll get it on?


----------



## mk12 (Jan 5, 2006)

Who is Pete Burns?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 5, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Who is Pete Burns?


Lead singer of Dead or Alive - You spin me right round etc.

Mind you - I wouldn't have recognised him


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 5, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Who is Pete Burns?


before your time kiddo...............was with dead or alive, 'you spin me right round baby right round, like a record baby right round round round'


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

tracy bingham

who?

yawn...


----------



## twisted_angel (Jan 5, 2006)

I wonder how many men fancy Pete Burns when they see him before realising who it is?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 5, 2006)

Do you get the impression that the crowd have no idea who these people are either?


----------



## mk12 (Jan 5, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> before your time kiddo...............was with dead or alive, 'you spin me right round baby right round, like a record baby right round round round'



Oh yeah. Christ, looks a bit different now.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

maggot to win!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> maggot to win!



Definitely! Best so far.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 5, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> That's bollocks. He is one of the more popular MPs in the country.



You are joking, he is one of the most hated people in Britain.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Definitely! Best so far.


not *our * maggot, obviously...


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> maggot to win!


ya.......bet hes a decent blokey when hes not with the rest of the chain


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

chantelle's green eyeshadow is vile...


----------



## 1927 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemen we have our winner!!!!

Maggot,safe as fuck!!

Class entrance!


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 5, 2006)

rula? talk about scrape the barrel!


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> Ladies and gentlemen we have our winner!!!!
> 
> Maggot,safe as fuck!!
> 
> Class entrance!


indeed
"I'm maggot, from goldie looking chain... just here to make up the numbers, like..."

cool as.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> rula? talk about scrape the barrel!



There's plenty more barrel to be scraped yet - Faria and Jodie still to come


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> rula? talk about scrape the barrel!


she's being very honest about the career revival stuff tho.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 5, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> rula? talk about scrape the barrel!


Didn't she used to be married to Sting? Or have I made that up?


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 5, 2006)

who ARE the muppets that make up the crowd anyway??? some twats holding up a banner saying 'milton keynes' wtf


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Didn't she used to be married to Sting? Or have I made that up?


not quite - 

dennis waterman


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Didn't she used to be married to Sting? Or have I made that up?


 
Nah - Minder


----------



## 1927 (Jan 5, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Didn't she used to be married to Sting? Or have I made that up?



Dennis waterman


----------



## Maggot (Jan 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> not *our * maggot, obviously...


Yeah, but he's raising the profile of Maggot's everywhere!

You knows it!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 5, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> rula? talk about scrape the barrel!



I honestly have no idea who she is.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 5, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Didn't she used to be married to Sting? Or have I made that up?


dennis waterman..............well done rula!!! lol


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 5, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i fucking hate jodie marsh!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 1927 (Jan 5, 2006)

Dont think Chantelle is gonna carry it off,but reckon she might just get away with it because they'll all be too embarassed to admit they dont know who she is,just in case she really is famous.

Jodie will know she aint for fuckin real!!


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2006)

Brilliant - Jodie Marsh!

Claim to fame - being a less classy version of Jordan


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

jodie marsh - hmm - i may not be able to watch this now...  

she'll suss chantelle anyway.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 5, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i fucking hate jodie marsh!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



But that's the beauty of it...


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Brilliant - Jodie Marsh!
> 
> Claim to fame - being a less classy version of Jordan


aand that bad bad nose job.

oooh - the crowd are booing...


----------



## twisted_angel (Jan 5, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah. Christ, looks a bit different now.


Yep he's now got a rubber dinghy attatched to his face!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 5, 2006)

I know it aint gonna happen,but shane Macgowan would be fuckin class!


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 5, 2006)

whether we love or hate em, this is gonna be top top telly........very excited (is that sad???) fuck it, i loves it, you know it!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 5, 2006)

Chantelle is gonn acack herself when Jodie walks in!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 5, 2006)

Maggot is the only bloke in there so far!!


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 5, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> I know it aint gonna happen,but shane Macgowan would be fuckin class!


seconded, how funny would that be???


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> whether we love or hate em, this is gonna be top top telly........very excited (is that sad???) fuck it, i loves it, you know it!



It's brilliant timing as well - all us dieters, off the booze, no money people will watch it as there's fuck all else to do in january!


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> Maggot is the only bloke in there so far!!


by bloke you mean....?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2006)

How many hair extensions can you actually get into one house?


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 5, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> It's brilliant timing as well - all us dieters, off the booze, no money people will watch it as there's fuck all else to do in january!


also watching the bimbos poncing around may encourage us dieters to stop eating and start exercising a little ............celeb big brother is officially good for your health, hurrah!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2006)

Nicky clark will be in next.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 5, 2006)

Do you know..I reckon Jodie Marsh is going to change a lot of people's opinions of her by being in there. I think she may be more likeable than we think..

*scarpers*


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2006)

Ladies - hide in the corner - it's Dennis Rodman


----------



## pennimania (Jan 5, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> How many hair extensions can you actually get into one house?




That's exactly what I've been thinking


----------



## Maggot (Jan 5, 2006)

Vote for me!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 5, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Ladies - hide in the corner - it's Dennis Rodman



Why just the ladies? That scares me


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 5, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Vote for me!


we love maggot! vote maggot!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 5, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Ladies - hide in the corner - it's Dennis Rodman


----------



## 1927 (Jan 5, 2006)

Why did Maggot have to cover up his Adidas logo,but Rodman is showing a Nike tick?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> Why just the ladies? That scares me



Everyone should be afraid - Davina just said he's packed extra large condoms and no undies


----------



## twisted_angel (Jan 5, 2006)

He's armed with large condoms and no underwear its going to be good


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 5, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> Why did Maggot have to cover up his Adidas logo,but Rodman is showing a Nike tick?


because hes welsh and rules is rules


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 5, 2006)

Another coupling up prediction - not only Barrymore and Burns, but Jodies bound to make a play for Dennis


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 5, 2006)

how can they possibly cram anymore bimbo sluts in there??


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Another coupling up prediction - not only Barrymore and Burns, but Jodies bound to make a play for Dennis


oh god yeah...

faria whatsername?  a posher rebecca loos... how dull - and hear that booing!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 5, 2006)

Faria "Yes I sold my story, I'm sorry, people can have a go at me...why don't they say that to Adam and Eve, she took the apple!"

Genius.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> how can they possibly cram anymore bimbo sluts in there??



Turns out they have.  She is the dullest of the bimbos though


----------



## trashpony (Jan 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> oh god yeah...
> 
> faria whatsername?  a posher vanessa loos... how dull - and hear that booing!



But she's clever! And she doesn't want to be famous! 

Err ... oh.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 5, 2006)

That was a bit harsh all that booing for that lass


----------



## 1927 (Jan 5, 2006)

How is sthis one gonna introduce herself?

I'm Caria and I'm famous for sleeping around the FA


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> But she's clever! And she doesn't want to be famous!
> 
> Err ... oh.


well jodie marsh has more gcses than me...  doesn't mean she's any cop.

oooh - the ordinary boys - do they have a big enough profile for this?


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 5, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> But she's clever! And she doesn't want to be famous!
> 
> Err ... oh.


thats right, shes sick of people talking aobut her when she walks down the street and wants to prove that shes nice.............like we give a fuck who she is or where shes been? do get over yourself love!   

gonna be some egos seriously dented here


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 5, 2006)

Oooh someone "credible". Career suicide?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2006)

Bloke from The Ordinary Boys.  Could be ok.

Only 1 more to go - Where's Galloway


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Oooh someone "credible". Career suicide?


he's quite fit looking tho...  could get the girl vote (not much competition)


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> he's quite fit looking tho...  could get the girl vote (not much competition)


i would


----------



## trashpony (Jan 5, 2006)

He's got no idea who anyone is has he?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2006)

FUCK!!!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 5, 2006)

OH.MY.GOD. It's true. Georgie's in!


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

OM FG!!!

it *is * galloway!


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 5, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> OH.MY.GOD. It's true. Georgie's in!


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 5, 2006)

now THIS is gonna be interesting! 

get in


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2006)

That's Respect fucked as a political party!


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 5, 2006)

oh.

my.

days.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 5, 2006)

*Omigod!!*

i really didn't believe he would do it!!!!


Well I will have to watch it now


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> i would


mmmmmm  definately


----------



## 1927 (Jan 5, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> He's got no idea who anyone is has he?



He obviously has a life and doesnt spend his time reading trash newspapers.

Connected with maggot tho!


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 5, 2006)

My money says George will ask to leave before the end - anyone else agree?


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> mmmmmm  definately


after me biatch


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

ooooh - hear the booing for georgie!


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> mmmmmm  definately



Galloway?


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> after me biatch


sure thing - second time lasts longer


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Galloway?


Preston (from the ordinary boys)


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> sure thing - second time lasts longer


hell be in bits by the time you get to him


----------



## 1927 (Jan 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> ooooh - hear the booing for georgie!



Bit bloody ridiculous really when you think of the average BB fan,theyre hardly likely to have too much of a grip on what he satnds for are they?


----------



## Looby (Jan 5, 2006)

Shit the bed!!!

I _really_ didn't think this was true.   

nathansears is disgusted that he won't be representing his constituency for 3 weeks.  

No-one knows him.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 5, 2006)

What was he thinking? How utterly bizarre ... 

I hate him already


----------



## pennimania (Jan 5, 2006)

Is the House of Commons on recess for the rest of January then?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 5, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> What was he thinking? How utterly bizarre ...
> 
> I hate him already


judging by all that booing you ain't the only one   reckon he'll be first out!
Barrymore to win!


----------



## dozzer (Jan 5, 2006)

Galloway??? That is utterly bizarre.    

Could be interesting. 

God, need to decide who to put a bet on...


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> Shit the bed!!!
> 
> I _really_ didn't think this was true.
> 
> ...



Hardly makes a difference - he barely represents them as it is:

http://www.theyworkforyou.com/mp/george_galloway/bethnal_green_and_bow#performance


----------



## Fingers (Jan 5, 2006)

Gorgeous George Galloway!


----------



## trashpony (Jan 5, 2006)

pennimania said:
			
		

> Is the House of Commons on recess for the rest of January then?



Nope - they go back next week iirc


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Galloway??? That is utterly bizarre.
> 
> Could be interesting.
> 
> God, need to decide who to put a bet on...


maggot to win, unless chantelle pulls it off and the public take to her...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 5, 2006)

George G has saved it for me. I was promised celebs and really for me there is only old time celebs like Rula Lenska, Barrymore, Pete Burns (doin' it for the '80's!) and Rodman...The non celeb girl won't have much of a problem persuading peeps she's someone.

Go for it Galloway. Sparks could fly  

What happened to Gillian Mckeith, Jonny Vegas, The Tarbucks and Shane McGowan? I feel a bit cheated...i'm starting to think Barrymore has a chance as the tragic fool...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 5, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> My money says George will ask to leave before the end - anyone else agree?




_'a teetotaler who is offended by drunkeness' _   
he just ain't going to last  in  there is he?


----------



## dozzer (Jan 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> maggot to win, unless chantelle pulls it off and the public take to her...



Doubt maggot will put up with it for very long. I reckon he'll walk. 

What's the story with that baywatch person and the boxing guy?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2006)

I predict sparks will fly very quickly....what a weird group.  Maggot or Preston will win.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Doubt maggot will put up with it for very long. I reckon he'll walk.
> 
> What's the story with that baywatch person and the boxing guy?



I thought he is a basketball player?


----------



## sparkling (Jan 5, 2006)

My favourites are Preston and Maggot for both appearing to be reasonably normal and not up themselves, Georgeous George for just novelty value and to see how he uses the platform of the house ..and thats about it...the rest are just rubbish albeit interesting to watch how they fall apart in the BB house.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 5, 2006)

*Betting Update* !!!
First of the year, lovely.   
Betfair odds, early days but they look bang on to me:

Chantelle: 26
Barrymore: 6.2
Pete Burns: 12.5
Traci Bingham: 28
Maggot: 5.5
Rula Lenska: 23
Jodie Marsh: 15.5
Dennis Rodman: 12
Faria Alam: 38
Preston: 4.7
Georgous George: 8
Any Other: 16.5

It's Preston's to lose, he has "winner" written all over him. Maggot is the only other serious competition. Barrymore? At some point the tabs will go to town on him again. I'd love Rula to win, but women really don't win these things - there's no Kate Lawler this year.

Here we go!


----------



## trashpony (Jan 5, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I thought he is a basketball player?



He is. Or was anyway. He did one of those 'milk' ads iirc


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2006)

Hopefully they have a few more Z-listers up their sleeves.....they usually have some tricks waiting.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> He is. Or was anyway. He did one of those 'milk' ads iirc



I think so...they spoke about him winning 'x' in the NBA 4 times or something.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> *Betting Update* !!!
> First of the year, lovely.
> Betfair odds, early days but they look bang on to me:
> 
> ...


i'm not sure preston has the personality - remember that jeremy fella last year - very good looking but dull as hell (apparently - i was in goa and didn't see last year's).


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 5, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I think so...they spoke about him winning 'x' in the NBA 4 times or something.



Rodman is one of the best basketball players ever....and one of the weirdest. I expected him to still be cross dressing (btw he is very hetro) but i haven't seen him for a while as i'm not a basketball fan. He is actually a celeb (in america)


----------



## the B (Jan 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> maggot to win!



He's safe as fuck 

Knows it.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 5, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> He's safe as fuck
> 
> Knows it.



Shouldn't that be You Knows it...


----------



## the B (Jan 5, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that be You Knows it...



Well, when I went backstage (check me),he was too wasted to chat in full. And possible was smoking weed in the little darkened corner of the backstage area with a few of the fans... while there was some oddgy amateur b-boying going on.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Rodman is one of the best basketball players ever....and one of the weirdest. I expected him to still be cross dressing (btw he is very hetro) but i haven't seen him for a while as i'm not a basketball fan. He is actually a celeb (in america)



Yeah that's what I heard...not big on the basketball myself.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i'm not sure preston has the personality - remember that jeremy fella last year - very good looking but dull as hell (apparently - i was in goa and didn't see last year's).



We'll see!

Alam and Galloway faves for the first eviction btw. I can see Galloway being up, but not Alam.
I've stuck a few quid on any other to win, but not a lot. There could be a drop out or two amongst this lot. Pete Burns or Rodman to storm out?


----------



## the B (Jan 5, 2006)

Bad jokes out already!



> theres no need for ashtrays in the house this year.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maggot to win it


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I think so...they spoke about him winning 'x' in the NBA 4 times or something.



You win a ball game and they give you ecstasy out there??

Sweet! No wonder those boys is jumpin'!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> You win a ball game and they give you ecstasy out there??
> 
> Sweet! No wonder those boys is jumpin'!



Nice one   

'x' = whatever championship/league thingy


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 5, 2006)

twisted_angel said:
			
		

> I wonder how many men fancy Pete Burns when they see him before realising who it is?



I knew him right away ......and still fancy him!

he's got balls of steel that bloke. He's kept me watching.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 5, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I knew him right away ......and still fancy him!
> 
> he's got balls of steel that bloke. He's kept me watching.



Eh?

Again...

Eh?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> What's the story with that baywatch person and the boxing guy?





> US basketball star-turned-actor Dennis Rodman was next in, to the surprise of Traci - who is friends with his ex-wife Carmen Electra.



Apparently that's what....BB is Evil!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I knew him right away ......and still fancy him!
> 
> he's got balls of steel that bloke. He's kept me watching.



Don't know about his balls but his lips are just wrong!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 5, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I knew him right away ......and still fancy him!
> 
> he's got balls of steel that bloke. He's kept me watching.


  
*backs away slowly*


----------



## clandestino (Jan 5, 2006)

i loves it! what a line up. my favourite celeb bb roster so far. 

chantelle is a brilliant touch i think. the bit with her talking to rodman was priceless - him being an arrogant idiot, and her going "did you have a nice christmas?" fantastic!

i'm *fascinated* by galloway and barrymore - it's a car crash waiting to happen. pete burns imparting his wisdom to jodie marsh was a great moment. the moments when her mask slipped and the pure fear shone through were priceless. and those teeth! my god - luminous.

maggot is a good guy, but i don't know if he'll last the distance. he's just told the same joke twice. ironic that...!

pete burns will win i reckon. rodman out first...

god, galloway's annoying already.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 6, 2006)

has maggot rumbled chantelle already?


----------



## the B (Jan 6, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I knew him right away ......and still fancy him!
> 
> he's got balls of steel that bloke. He's kept me watching.



Plastic fantastic... not even close to standard pin up material as it were.


----------



## the B (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggot is pretty sharp  and safe as fuck.

I reckon he has rumbled her.

Galloway out first and Maggot to win it 

Going to be a pain to get Astoria tickets for the GLC now though...


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2006)

I shared a spliff with Maggot, Adam Hussain and a couple of other GLC members at glasto this year at about 5 in the morning. Maggot is well safe, as are the rest of the boys. Maggot to win


----------



## boxinghefner (Jan 6, 2006)

how long before rodman and the non-celebrity get it on?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

I bloody love the line up 

I even whoo-hoo'd when jodie came on 

I did want pete to win, then maggot came in and loved him, so then thought maybe maggot to win, but then jodie turned up and I want her to win. 

but now I will have to sit and watch them all possibly be vile and then I'll go right off 'em. 

pete didn't do himself any favours re his stance on fur though (he wouldn't buy fur  but if someone gave him fur he'd think it was fabulous  )

but him and jodie chatting was cool - he said she was being generous by showing everyone her body


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2006)

i'm still in shock over Galloway. wtf is he doing it for??

even more exposure??   

he's coming across as a stiffnecked nob anyway i reckon. 

Maggot or Rula to win for me, but if previous Big Brothers are anything to go by - they'll probably turn out to be right wankers with not a saving grace between em    

edit: i'll be seeing our Respect chappie out on Saturday night. boy oh boy am i gonna have some fun


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> his lips are just wrong!



did you see the bit explaining why his lips are the way they are? 

i have a bit of a soft spot for pete burns, he's one of my faves to win along with jodie marsh and maggot.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2006)

I wonder if gorgeous George will pull before Dennis? Not that I'll be watching, like.


----------



## Swearing Nonna (Jan 6, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> did you see the bit explaining why his lips are the way they are?



Tell me please milesy cos I missed that bit. . .


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

when he had collagen about four or five years ago it went horribly wrong and his lips got massively swollen and kept spewing out LOADS of puss (we saw pictures, very gross) and he has since had to spend hundreds of thousands of pounds on corrective surgery to try and get them to look as normal as possible.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 6, 2006)

boxinghefner said:
			
		

> how long before rodman and the non-celebrity get it on?


I watched a bit of the live feed last night; Dennis was called into the diary room and then very shortly afterwards he started chatting to Chantelle, asking her about what she did, what her ambitions were etc etc... I wonder if they've tipped him the wink that somebody in the house is a fake (!) and if he finds out who it is he gets an treat - extra time in the gym or something?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

while watching the live feed late last night, I could hear some of them talking in the background about there being an imposter, and with dennis's interogation, I don't think she's going to manage to complete her mission.

I want her to have a few days, but any more than that and I think I'll be fed up with her!


----------



## girasol (Jan 6, 2006)

It was brilliant car crash telly!!!  Couldn't even move from the sofa to post on urban!   

On first impressions, my favourites are Rula and Pete Burns...  

My jaw couldn't have dropped any further when the rumour about Galloway being in was finally confirmed to be true... WTF???  

He's lost any respectability as a politician (if he ever had any) in my eyes...  But people can be idiots and I wouldn't be suprised if this helped his career  

Chantelle is a Paris Hilton wannabe...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 6, 2006)

Jodie marsh just looked incredibly uncomfortable sat with pete   I laughed my head off.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

as the night went on jodie looked much more comfortable with pete, he was being really nice to her, I hope they become a team


----------



## girasol (Jan 6, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Jodie marsh just looked incredibly uncomfortable sat with pete   I laughed my head off.



It was quite funny all the _silicon babes_ were sitting down together, talking about silicon!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 6, 2006)

Great line up this year.  Nearly fell off my chair when I saw Galloway.

I like Maggot and Rula Lenska most so far.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> ya.......bet hes a decent blokey when hes not with the rest of the chain


He is - he used to post on Overload (a techno forum) and he used to come up to London to go to Lost - very nice fella.


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Chantelle is a Paris Hilton wannabe...



at first i thought chantelle was a quite convincing male paris hilton impersonator, she seemed to have a bit of a big neck and a hint of five o'clock shadow.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 6, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> at first i thought chantelle was a quite convincing male paris hilton impersonator, she seemed to have a bit of a big neck and a hint of five o'clock shadow.



I definately still have my suspicions that she might be a fella.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I definately still have my suspicions that she might be a fella.



me too. in fact i was quite surprised when they said she wasn't.


----------



## pootle (Jan 6, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> who ARE the muppets that make up the crowd anyway??? some twats holding up a banner saying 'milton keynes' wtf




A muppet writes....I've been in that crowd a couple of times in BB6   mid you I was in the special area, not in with all and sundry common folk   

It's mostly just fans of the show, and some people want to make odd banners, then who cares! I saw a particularly amusing "Top, Middle, Bottom" one as a very clever Barrymore one last night.


Having been to one of the eviction nights though, I wouldn't hurry back, and I'm a massive BB fan.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I'm loving Chantelle
> 
> Pete Burns and Michael Barrymore - recon they'll get it on?


I doubt it - Pete Burns is straight and happily married, believe it or not.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

him and his missus have been married for something like 20 years haven't they?


----------



## The Lone Runner (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggot to win - that would be brilliant.
Preston is quite cute  - was also very funny when he came in and said "awight!" to Barrymore   

I didn't have any idea who Faria was, but judging from the smirk on Maggots face he did....When they were all saying what they did she said 'television work'....she will hopefully be the first out.

Not at work today so intend to watch the live feed on E4.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 6, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> A muppet writes....I've been in that crowd a couple of times in BB6   mid you I was in the special area, not in with all and sundry common folk
> 
> It's mostly just fans of the show, and some people want to make odd banners, then who cares! I saw a particularly amusing "Top, Middle, Bottom" one as a very clever Barrymore one last night.
> 
> ...


was it you with the milton keynes banner?? come on.......fess up!


----------



## girasol (Jan 6, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> at first i thought chantelle was a quite convincing male paris hilton impersonator, she seemed to have a bit of a big neck and a hint of five o'clock shadow.



  

A lot of the women in there looked like men in drag!  The amount of make up, hair extensions and silicon implants was quite astonishing!

Pete Burns was the sexiest of them all!   (apart from the scary lips)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> I saw a particularly amusing "Top, Middle, Bottom" one as a very clever Barrymore one last night.


  
I didn't get that


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

it's from one of his shows, can't remember which one, strike it rich? or lucky?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 6, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> it's from one of his shows, can't remember which one, strike it rich?



Strike It Lucky? It was shit whatever it was called!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2006)

twisted_angel said:
			
		

> I wonder how many men fancy Pete Burns when they see him before realising who it is?


No way! Do _any _ men dig that plastic swollen lip look? I don't know any.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh, and who the fuck are the Ordinary Boys? This is supposed to be Celebrity Big Brother!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 6, 2006)

Traci Bingham looked a bit uncomfortable when Jodie Marsh walked in. Do you think it's because the look a bit like twins  

I reckon Rodman will walk. I'm not sure if he had a clue what was going on last night. I think he was scaring Chantalle when he was chatting her up. The first thing he said to Traci was 'are you divorced yet'. The mans on heat   

I'm still rooting for Pete Burns. Used to well fancy him when he was in Dead or Alive


----------



## Belushi (Jan 6, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Oh, and who the fuck are the Ordinary Boys?



Apparently they're a popular beat combo.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2006)

No1 in Japan!


----------



## The Lone Runner (Jan 6, 2006)

yeah, Dennis Rodman did seem rather confused didn't he


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Oh, and who the fuck are the Ordinary Boys? This is supposed to be Celebrity Big Brother!



they're a pop group, grandad. you're so not with it. i bet you've never even heard of kandyfloss, either.

i wanna look like pete burns. but without the extra swollen lips. and only for a few days.


----------



## girasol (Jan 6, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Traci Bingham looked a bit uncomfortable when Jodie Marsh walked in. Do you think it's because the look a bit like twins



That's exactly what I thought!


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2006)

the jokes have started....

"News Flash: Barrymore evicted from BB house for leaving a floater in the pool".


----------



## Mr_Nice (Jan 6, 2006)

I like Maggots line .....

someone says we all have the same bags, how will we know who's is who's ?

Maggot - "Mine is the one with the booze & fags in "


----------



## clandestino (Jan 6, 2006)

so i missed the actual show last night, just got in to see the live coverage.

what is the deal with chantelle? i watched for a few hours thinking that she's an actress, planted in there. if that's true, she's an amazing actress. but then i read some stuff on the net that seemed to suggest that she's a regular member of the public who was given a persona at the last minute. if that's true, then she's got some steel. she seems totally unfazed, by both the situation and the, ahem, celebrities she's in with.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont think Chantelle will have a problem convincing the celebs that shes a celeb, coz none of them know who any one is anyway,,,


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

was it preston or maggot who said to pete "i know who _you_ are!" as he introduced himself?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

preston I think, though a few of them did say similar things.




			
				ianw said:
			
		

> i read some stuff on the net that seemed to suggest that she's a regular member of the public who was given a persona at the last minute.


 you got it


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 6, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> was it preston or maggot who said to pete "i know who _you_ are!" as he introduced himself?


It was jodie marsh, she said she knew a friend of his


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

preston said it too, with the emphasis on the _you_ and a cheeky grin


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 6, 2006)

Rodman looks like a big old boring tosser.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 6, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> I dont think Chantelle will have a problem convincing the celebs that shes a celeb, coz none of them know who any one is anyway,,,



Preston & Maggot (ie the two who would be expected to have a clue about what's in the charts these days) look suspicious already, they seem pretty media-literate. Jodie Marsh might have a clue too. Mind you, they're hardly going to accuse her of being an imposter to her face, so I don't know how Endemol are going to work this eviction task. They might pull a fast one to keep her in, but there's no question she's been clocked to some degree.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 6, 2006)

Preston and George are having their suspicions about Chantalle as we speak .

Worried about "looking like donuts" if they all pretend they have heard of Kandyfloss.  

I like the word "donut".


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 6, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I like the word "donut".




Well you can't have one if that's what your angling at.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 6, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> Well you can't have one if that's what your angling at.



Won't you give me a glazed one?


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 6, 2006)

Ice my ring baby.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 6, 2006)

It's official then....Goerge Galloway's vanity knows no bounds!

Best line up ever. Nearly collapsed when Jodie Marsh walked in!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

pete, preston and michael barrymore have been talking about gay marriages, and pete has considered having one with his male partner of 3 years.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

gorgeous george is worried about the decline in our population.

he's getting into the abortion topic.

ffs he's spouting off about things, and he's under the impression that the legal limit for abortion is 28 weeks


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

i bet preston has a bulldog tattoo somewhere.


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> gorgeous george is worried about the decline in our population.
> 
> he's getting into the abortion topic.



it's our very own live link-up lady 

you're like the urban gloria de pieriorieoeiroeieoro


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

remember I'm an hour behind, we can only get e4+1


----------



## magneze (Jan 6, 2006)

Rula to win.  

George kills the conversation with "I couldn't boil an egg".


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 6, 2006)

Faria should really try and come to terms with being a slapper.  Coming on BB to try and prove that she also has a brain isn't going to do her any good whatsoever.  

No-one cares if you have a brain or not love.

Yer a burd.


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

no-one in the crowd liked faria 

tough


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 6, 2006)

Chantelle's credibility in real trouble now with Preston, George & Faria - the only way out for her is Endemol being kind with the "rules" of the task and the others being too nice to say anything to her face. Is she entertaining enough to be kept in artificially? Maybe...

*she's still at 12s to be first out btw*


----------



## Belushi (Jan 6, 2006)

I think Faria is fit as you like


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 6, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Bloke from The Ordinary Boys.  Could be ok.
> 
> Only 1 more to go - Where's Galloway



Never heard of him before but he looked mightly fit on his entrance walk

The one from the Ordinary Boys that is...  Not Galloway


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I think Faria is fit as you like



I'm sure she's a perfectly nice person to boot.  She should just stop trying to prove herself.  And stop sounding so annoyed about people having preconceived ideas of her.  If you shag and tell for money you have no place getting annoyed with the public perception of you.

She looks dead bitter.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 6, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> what is the deal with chantelle? i watched for a few hours thinking that she's an actress, planted in there. if that's true, she's an amazing actress. but then i read some stuff on the net that seemed to suggest that she's a regular member of the public who was given a persona at the last minute. if that's true, then she's got some steel. she seems totally unfazed, by both the situation and the, ahem, celebrities she's in with.


yeah that's it - she thought that it would be a mixture of celebs and non-celebs but only found out about her mission at the last minute, poor thing! She was doing amazingly well though - probably helps that a lot of them have never heard of each other anyway, as mentioned!   

still can't get over galloway going in


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> And stop sounding so annoyed about people having preconceived ideas of her.  If you shag and tell for money you have no place getting annoyed with the public perception of you.



eggs-ack-ah-lee. she's made the choice to thrust herself into the public light in such a way that people _will_ have an opinion in her. if people don't like her it's her own fault.

goddamit.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 6, 2006)

I feel sorry for fariah in that she's made her mistakes in public and obviously regrets stuff.  But surely that is where you say "fucking hell, I was a right dingbat and have changed my ways", rather than "the public treat me so badly  and make no effort to understand me waaah waaah waaah".

Anyway.  

Barrymore doing his snorbitz impression?  Jesus fucking christ.  It's not the dodgy pool antics that are preventing his big prime time comeback, it's the fact that it's only 70 year olds who know what he's on about.

Thank fuck for BB, I haven't had a good bitch in ages.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Thank fuck for BB, I haven't had a good bitch in ages.



innit 

it's come at just the right time, nice and distracting.


----------



## Murdoch (Jan 6, 2006)

Rodman was one of the best rebounders in NBA history.

That normal person has been twigged by Maggot - he'll win.

Barrymore just looks like he's trying to hard - it was funny when Preston walked in and went "Awight" to him.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I'm sure she's a perfectly nice person to boot.  She should just stop trying to prove herself.  And stop sounding so annoyed about people having preconceived ideas of her.  If you shag and tell for money you have no place getting annoyed with the public perception of you.
> 
> She looks dead bitter.



agreed. it must've been awful when 'the media wouldn't leave her alone'.

so awful she goes on Big Brother.....    

my least favourite of the lot that one. i can't stand drama queeny vain as arseole victim types.


----------



## magneze (Jan 6, 2006)

Murdoch said:
			
		

> Barrymore just looks like he's trying to hard - it was funny when Preston walked in and went "Awight" to him.


Has anyone told him to be careful around the pool yet?


----------



## sparkling (Jan 6, 2006)

I found Barrymores entrance to be the most extruciating of the lot.  The emotion, the tears, the bloody self pitying wanker...what about the poor family (on the front of my  local paper ) who are minus a son etc...weep for them Barrymore.   


Oooh BB brings out the worse in us all dunnit...its like being in the crowd on the way to the guillotene


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

more breaking news... faria quite liked punk 

preston used to have a pink mohican.

gorgeous george thinks that preston is a younger version of him


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 6, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Oooh BB brings out the worse in us all dunnit...its like being in the crowd on the way to the guillotene



Innit.  

<starts knitting>


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 6, 2006)

I reckon fariah and george will be the BB lurve match.


----------



## Bazza (Jan 6, 2006)

I've not read the whole thread but has it been observed that Traci Bingham is seriously dull and appears to be self-obsessed?

I'm quite surprised to say so but I think Jodie seems pretty sound.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

Bazza said:
			
		

> Traci Bingham


who?  

I've not been watching it avidly, but every time I've been near the telly, I've not seen her.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 6, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> who?
> 
> I've not been watching it avidly, but every time I've been near the telly, I've not seen her.



You have, you just think she's Jodie


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

how very dare you 

I would NEVER get my beloved jodie mixed up with ANYONE!!!! 

when I get a kitten I'm going to call it jodie marsh the kitten


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 6, 2006)

They are twins!  Except Tracy has that silly girly American valley-speak thing going on whereas Jodie is good old Essix.

They have the same hair and everything.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

*puts masseuse on ignore*


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

no they don't  bingham has badly done extensions, jodie's hair is all real. or very well done extensions


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

jodie smells of kittens too 

tracy beaker smells of wee


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 6, 2006)

You just don't love jodie as much as you think you do.

An imposter has stolen your affections!


----------



## sparkling (Jan 6, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> gorgeous george thinks that preston is a younger version of him



No way...Preston is quite pretty and I fancy him whereas I would never have fancied Grotesque George.


----------



## Phenol (Jan 6, 2006)

I wish people would stop mentioning Barrymore's entrance. Rather disgusting if you ask me!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

cilobrac said:
			
		

> I wish people would stop mentioning Barrymore's entrance. Rather disgusting if you ask me!


eventually it'll be talk about barrymore's exit you'll be worrying about


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 6, 2006)

Interesting early poll from AOL...

Ten celebrities and one non-celebrity are battling it out to win this year's Celebrity Big Brother. Who do you want to win?

Michael Barrymore 3813 30% 
Chantelle 3428 27% 
George Galloway 1350 10% 
Jodie Marsh 1287 10% 
Maggot 615 5% 
Dennis Rodman 580 5% 
Preston 507 4% 
Rula Lenska 486 4% 
Pete Burns 235 2% 
Faria Alam 223 2% 
Traci Bingham 358 1%

Oh yeah, and someone on the Digital Spy forums reckons that Chantelle isn't an "ordinary member of the public" at all, but a Page 3 girl. Apparently, Preston's already rumbled that she isn't a pop star.


----------



## Murdoch (Jan 6, 2006)

Bingham used to be in Baywatch.

She's famous for "getting them out" too.


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

they should have got pammy into the house.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

you would have been banned from watching big brother


----------



## Maggot (Jan 6, 2006)

Doesn't Chantelle look very similar to that Welsh hairdresser who was on BB a few years ago? (the name escapes me)


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes, Chantalle looks very like helen.

George and Barrymore getting tips off Rodman in the gym lol.

Rodders ya boring fuck.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Doesn't Chantelle look very similar to that Welsh hairdresser who was on BB a few years ago? (the name escapes me)



Was it Helen, the one who got off with that Paul bloke?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 6, 2006)

/\ yes it was .. do we all look alike to you? 
She looks nothing like her 
Helen was obviously Welsh and Chantelle is obviously English tssk  

Anyway if Pete Burns doesn't win he'll be stuck as he is,an unfinished masterpiece.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 6, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> /\ yes it was .. do we all look alike to you?



Blonde women? The Welsh? Essex girls? Not with you, sorry.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Blonde women? The Welsh? Essex girls? Not with you, sorry.


hairdressers?


----------



## the B (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggot 

Safe as fuck he is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Barrymore doing his snorbitz impression?  Jesus fucking christ.  It's not the dodgy pool antics that are preventing his big prime time comeback, it's the fact that it's only 70 year olds who know what he's on about.


That makes you about 70 then.
 

And me. Eek!


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> You just don't love jodie as much as you think you do.
> 
> An imposter has stolen your affections!



Jodie's just a Jordan impersonator anyway  

and a bloody crap one at that.   

<picks up skirts and runs from milesy & tanky>


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

I can't see what foo's saying, she's on ignore too


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope you run fast love.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah she's lovely is Jodie






Oh, and:


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2006)

<dances round tanky flicking her>   

Jodie's 'orrible.

so's Barrymore.


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

you jodie h8rz are all st00pid. 

jodie is tops.

"end of"


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> did you see the bit explaining why his lips are the way they are?
> 
> i have a bit of a soft spot for pete burns, he's one of my faves to win along with jodie marsh and maggot.



I did see that bit mate, how awful it must have been    but unfortunately they still look a mess.

He seems like a nice guy anyway...and I really felt for him last night as they all went in, as he looked very uncomfortable.


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

he did, he looked like he was expecting some abuse.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2006)

What's so great about jodie anyway? Don't know much about her but up until now she's been filed in my head with Jordon, Tara PT etc...


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> What's so great about jodie anyway? Don't know much about her but up until now she's been filed in my head with Jordon, Tara PT etc...



nothing's great about Jodie. she's an idiot.

Jordon's great though.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> nothing's great about Jodie. she's an idiot.
> 
> Jordon's great though.



TBH, they are just as good/bad as eachother....give them their dues though, they have made a hell of a lot of money doing it.


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> nothing's great about Jodie. she's an idiot.
> 
> Jordon's great though.



jordan's not great. she's an idiot.

jodie's great though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 6, 2006)

But that nose....that awful, awful nose....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> But that nose....that awful, awful nose....



I thought the same thing...she must be gutted after getting it done and all...her parents should be slapped for letting her get it done at 15.....far too young...I mean was her real nose so awful?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 6, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> jordan's not great. she's an idiot.
> 
> jodie's great though.


Have you read her autobiography?   *adds hastily, i bought it for my sister and was bored and only flicked through it in an arch ironical fashion before returning back to Kafka*


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2006)

Jodie Marsh has written an autobiography - _already?? _ 

good fucking god.


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

and she has her own blog.

i'm writing my autobiography as we speak 

anyone know what's going on in the house at the moment?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't, the child's stuck some sort of chick flick kate winslet dvd on


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

tell her to go and watch it in the fucking bedroom 

BB is far more important than any of her crappy films.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

but then I wouldn't be able to post any updates!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 6, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> Jodie Marsh has written an autobiography - _already?? _
> 
> good fucking god.


It's along the lines of 'he laved me but I didn't lav him, I loved him, he shagged my mate, I don't wanna be known for my tits, here's a piccy of me wiv em out, aren't they a right smashing pair!?' Allegedly


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> but then I wouldn't be able to post any updates!



oh yeah 

tell her it's bedtime then


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

I've given her a list of cleaning chores


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

good move. now where's the update?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

she's doing the chores while watching kate winslet chick flick


----------



## The Lone Runner (Jan 6, 2006)

E4 now showing BB from last night - so no live feeds....
Most disturbing things I've seen so far is Gerorgie in his shorts & Cuba tracksuit top panting away on the exercise bike.....not a pretty sight.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 6, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I feel sorry for fariah in that she's made her mistakes in public and obviously regrets stuff.



Oh whoops... what a silly mistake! I accidentally shagged the Chief Exec AND the manager of a huge public organisation. When they got rid of me I tried to do them for sexual harrassment and failed. My last option to get some cash out of the deal was to sell my story to the papers.


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> she's doing the chores while watching kate winslet chick flick



well she can't be doing them properly then 

you should pull rank


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

but I have learned from the bb website that barrymore kept everyone awake with his snoring - eventually he got up at 4am...



> Michael decided to entertain himself for the remainder of the night by playing with the cactus, the fridge and talking to the camera before attempting to sleep again - but he was up and about again within an hour.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 6, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I doubt it - Pete Burns is straight and happily married, believe it or not.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

fascinating, don't you think?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> pete, preston and michael barrymore have been talking about gay marriages, and pete has considered having one with his male partner of 3 years.


for jen


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 6, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> pete, preston and michael barrymore have been talking about gay marriages, and pete has considered having one with his male partner of 3 years.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

pete has a boyfriend of 3 years that he has considered having a civil ceremony with. so I'm assuming that he is no longer straight and married to his wife.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> pete has a boyfriend of 3 years that he has considered having a civil ceremony with. so I'm assuming that he is no longer straight and married to his wife.




I think he said BI BI to his wife


----------



## milesy (Jan 6, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> but I have learned from the bb website that barrymore kept everyone awake with his snoring - eventually he got up at 4am...



when i got up to get ready for work i stuck the telly on and e4+1 was showing him washing up, and he seemed to be very particular about making sure all the dry cups and glasses were neatly put back on the shelf with the handles facing exactly the same way and all the cups the same distance apart.

he was also wearing a hat.

make of _that_ what you will.

he didn't go near the pool, though.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 6, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> so I'm assuming that he is no longer straight and married to his wife.


Yay!

Michael and Pete up a tree 

k.i.s.s.i.n.g 


it will happen it will happen

[prays to god of BB]


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

you're a sick woman


----------



## girasol (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm getting reports that Champagne Chantelle has been rumbled...

... nah, just a rumour from a source I can't reveal...


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 6, 2006)

Hehehehehe, best Barrymore story I ever heard was that he and Paul I'm a celebrity butler Burrell were caught by Cheryl Barrymore trying on the dead Princess Diana's clothes    

If Barrymore managed to keep hold of a few of em, then Pete's a given I'd say


----------



## The Lone Runner (Jan 6, 2006)

I think I know who sun readers will be voting for... 


heee heee read the have your say section at the bottom of the page....looks like Barrymore's a bit of a fave    am loving the comment from Tanya from Essex


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 6, 2006)

The bloody BB Website's a bit slow in updating news stories innit   

Same story all day

Nowt new happened then?


----------



## girasol (Jan 6, 2006)

This is what I was on about...

I've no idea how I got that link!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 6, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> The bloody BB Website's a bit slow in updating news stories innit
> 
> Same story all day
> 
> Nowt new happened then?



try Digital Spy BB Forum - they have people on there who watch it 24/7.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> try Digital Spy BB Forum - they have people on there who watch it 24/7.


Of course 

Thanks


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 6, 2006)

> She added: "The bloody English sit there and want to move with the times but they don't. I'm sick of being bloody judged all the time... and it hurts."


Faria wins friends and influences people


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

there's forums on the celeb bb website too.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 6, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Faria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's funny how these celebs always bang on about being judged by everyone when in fact most people don't give a toss _what_ they do and simply enjoy reading a bit of mindless gossip in the rags from time to time...Faria & co seem to think that the media obsession with their lives = normal people also being that obsessed with them and "judging" them. Sad!


----------



## boxinghefner (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Orang Utan
> Oh, and who the fuck are the Ordinary Boys?



Paul Weller / Jam tribute band.

Pete should sue his plastic surgeon, surely.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jan 6, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> I think I know who sun readers will be voting for...
> 
> 
> heee heee read the have your say section at the bottom of the page....looks like Barrymore's a bit of a fave    am loving the comment from Tanya from Essex


"It could have happened to anyone!!!" says Shelley from Farnborough regarding Barrymore's contretemps with the law.
Indeed not a weekend goes by in our household when a local from the pub couldn't be found face down in the pool pumped full of drugs after a partying, er, hard with a gang of queens.


----------



## Utopia (Jan 6, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> "It could have happened to anyone!!!" says Shelley from Farnborough regarding Barrymore's contretemps with the law.
> Indeed not a weekend goes by in our household when a local from the pub couldn't be found face down in the pool pumped full of drugs after a partying, er, hard with a gang of queens.




Anyone got any thoughts on what "Serious sexual injuries" may entail????!!!???


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2006)

Utopia said:
			
		

> Anyone got any thoughts on what "Serious sexual injuries" may entail????!!!???


I know someone who's seen photos of Lubbock's injuries and they are truly horrific


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 6, 2006)

Who is that annoying whiny bitch with the stupid laugh? The one from LA?
Needs a slap.


----------



## the B (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggot has definitely sussed the fraud 

Maggot to win!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2006)

Why does Barrymore keep saying he's a gynaecologist?

I don't get it.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2006)

Jodie's not too bad now, although her scoffing at Faria's celeb credentials made me raise an eyebrow    on the whole, her chats with Pete are the most interesting thing so far. & i _do_ like him.   

Galloway is still going around in a suit. in the evening.  the man's got a poker up his arse (typical politician). that lot should get him wankered   

Maggot went down in my estimation a notch tonight.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2006)

oh and Rodman is _wierd_  -  and not necessarily in a good way


----------



## the B (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggot is wicked 

Always has been and will be through this little period. He asked the fake which record company she had signed up with - and she couldn't give an aswer so kudos to him 

Asked about the manager as well and she couldn't answer that... Maggot is dead sharp (when he's not smoking a load of weed)


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> Maggot is wicked
> 
> Always has been and will be through this little period. He asked the fake which record company she had signed up with - and she couldn't give an aswer so kudos to him
> 
> Asked about the manager as well and she couldn't answer that... Maggot is dead sharp (when he's not smoking a load of weed)


 Fuck me, are you in puppy love or something?


----------



## the B (Jan 6, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Fuck me, are you in puppy love or something?



Yep. That's it 

(and the GLC were just very sound, friendly and funny lads when I met them)


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 6, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> Maggot is wicked
> 
> Always has been and will be through this little period. He asked the fake which record company she had signed up with - and she couldn't give an aswer so kudos to him
> 
> Asked about the manager as well and she couldn't answer that... Maggot is dead sharp (when he's not smoking a load of weed)


yeah, hes sharp as a knife isnt he................ill treat micheal barrymore ok and hope the public dont judge me, but he was looking at me funny, hope he doesnt want anything off me ?!?!?!?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> Yep. That's it
> 
> (and the GLC were just very sound, friendly and funny lads when I met them)


 You actually MET THEM!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> yeah, hes sharp as a knife isnt he................ill treat micheal barrymore ok and hope the public dont judge me, but he was looking at me funny, hope he doesnt want anything off me ?!?!?!?


 I think barrymore wanted to bum him - it's obv to someone as sharp and as on the ball (4eva!) as maggot.


----------



## the B (Jan 6, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> You actually MET THEM!



Yep. So? Makes diddly difference to me, or you - or anyone. Just happens to mean I have a perspective on the bloke that isn't related to the show and is personal.

A little hyperbole in posts on a thread about big brother on an internet bulleting board shouldn't really be thought of as surprising - as you well know.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 6, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Why does Barrymore keep saying he's a gynaecologist?
> 
> I don't get it.


think hes just taking the piss out of the bimbos

did anyone else notice the editing when barrymore went into the loo??

barrymmore rifles through own bag and rustles some bag within it
barrymore goes to loo and sniffs alot
barrymore then goes into diary room and becomes a little emotional and eratic

surely they wouldnt let him would they??? naughty editing methinks


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> Yep. So? Makes diddly difference to me, or you - or anyone. Just happens to mean I have a perspective on the bloke that isn't related to the show and is personal.


 Deeply personal?


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 6, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> I think barrymore wanted to bum him - it's obv to someone as sharp and as on the ball (4eva!) as maggot.


of course!!! that lad wants to keep his back against the wall with all the dubious 'looking' going on


----------



## the B (Jan 6, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Deeply personal?



Yes. We all had a nice massive orgy.


edit: are you jealous? 

Don't worry - I can tell... maybe next time?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> Yes. We all had a nice massive orgy.


 That's hardly personal is it?


----------



## the B (Jan 6, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> That's hardly personal is it?



You shag him regularly do you?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> You shag him regularly do you?


 No i don't. What an odd response to a claim that an orgy isn't the most personal of activities.


----------



## the B (Jan 6, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> No i don't. What an odd response to a claim that an orgy isn't the most personal of activities.



Have you been in an orgy? It can be very personal at times.

You shoudl try one to find out just in case!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 6, 2006)

*on-topic ODDSFLASH!*

Rodman and Alam still faves for the first eviction, which is bollocks: Chantelle should really be evicted first as per the rules of her task - she's been clocked as a ringer by about 4 people now. She's still very backable at 9s (8-1) folks.

If for whatever reason Endemol choose to save her, then we're into the first proper round of nominations. Pete Burns WILL be up for eviction (there'll be a load of nonsense about his "gorilla fur" coat in the next BB - whoopie do!). Get on him now at 7s before the shit hits the fan.

The only question is who he'll be up against. I'd say probably Rodman/Traci/Alam, but that's one for the future...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, and Galloway thinks "the Middle East" is a continent apparently.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 6, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> *on-topic ODDSFLASH!*
> 
> Rodman and Alam still faves for the first eviction, which is bollocks: Chantelle should really be evicted first as per the rules of her task - she's been clocked as a ringer by about 4 people now. She's still very backable at 9s (8-1) folks.
> 
> ...



do we vote for who goes or is it those inside.......or do they all vote then we get the final vote ? (i know what i mean?!?!?)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 6, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> do we vote for who goes or is it those inside.......or do they all vote then we get the final vote ? (i know what i mean?!?!?)



The "celebs" have a secret ballot on who's up for eviction (two or more) and then the public get to fill Endemol's coffers via the phone lines to vote on who gets evicted.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 6, 2006)

I didn't watch this tonight, but surely having michael barrymore, 2 gorgeous pouting young men and a swimming pool all together in a confined space is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 6, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> ...Faria & co seem to think that the media obsession with their lives = normal people also being that obsessed with them and "judging" them. Sad!


Their soooooooooo right

We're all saaaaaaaad   

I heart Chantelle - "he ran out of petrol"


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 6, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I heart Chantelle - "he ran out of petrol"



That was bloody impressive that was - totally suckered em she did.


----------



## bellator (Jan 6, 2006)

*Barry*

Michael B must be the biggest con artist-EVER!
Went into work today and people were actually digging his hyped up shite, i.e "Oh the crowd recieved him well", well they would not want to recieve him in a well would they?
Unashamed, horrible, acting for the cameras 24/7, unashamed BASTARD!
Horrible, horrible man!


----------



## rowan (Jan 6, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> indeed
> "I'm maggot, from goldie looking chain... just here to make up the numbers, like..."
> 
> cool as.



Ok, I must be an old fogey cos I've never heard of him or his band, but I think he's great    He's my choice to win   


And I was so determined not to watch it!


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm not sure about maggot, not sure what to make of his parting comments on tonight's show - hmmm


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 6, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about maggot, not sure what to make of his parting comments on tonight's show - hmmm


just what i was saying earlier.........barrymore looking at him funny?? obviously wants his arse then!


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 6, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> just what i was saying earlier.........barrymore looking at him funny?? obviously wants his arse then!


Exactly


----------



## rowan (Jan 6, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> when he had collagen about four or five years ago it went horribly wrong and his lips got massively swollen and kept spewing out LOADS of puss (we saw pictures, very gross) and he has since had to spend hundreds of thousands of pounds on corrective surgery to try and get them to look as normal as possible.




But if he wants them to look normal why does he put his lipstick around the outside of his lips?  

Jodie's the same, and it just looks ridiculous, ugly even


----------



## clandestino (Jan 7, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about maggot, not sure what to make of his parting comments on tonight's show - hmmm



i think that was rather dubious, but i suspect that might have been a joke that didn't come off. i've met him and he's got that kind of sense of humour.

what's happened tonight? looks like jodie's still repeating the same old spiel. any more of this, and she'll be for the chop i reckon.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 7, 2006)

Jodie in one-glass-too-many meltdown.    

Rodman and Burns react by being bitchier than any woman could be.    

Rodman is a mostly nasty nasty person.

That's the end of my update.

Chantalle to win!  How funny would that be!


----------



## magneze (Jan 7, 2006)

Jodie has been talking about her "problems" for the last 2 hours it seems!

Chantalle has been gazing at her and thinking (IMHO  ) " ... but, you have it all!"

George has been asleep.

Other people haven't done much that I noticed.

The bitching between Dennis & Pete was quite interesting ...


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 7, 2006)

dennis is a real sex pest isnt he!!!! hes so not interested in her ramblings (who would be?) hes just thinking how much he wants to poke her! 

was that a condom he got out of his bag and put in his pocket before their lil chat???


----------



## rowan (Jan 7, 2006)

I'd never heard of this Jodie Marsh before last night (no interest in celebrities) and am getting very pissed off with the 'poor me' act. Is she always like that?


----------



## clandestino (Jan 7, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> dennis is a real sex pest isnt he!!!!



i think he's creepy.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 7, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> i think he's creepy.


he is............as someone said on bb big mouth earlier (god im so fucking addicted allready   ) he isnt interacting with any of the men, just homing in on the bimbos, yeuch


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 7, 2006)

biggest pile of shite ever!!!  I dont know who the fuck any of them are 

although I do REALLY LOVE the trannies furry coat  

I only know who that shit for brains jodie marsh is  the most unglamorous person on the planet!!!!


----------



## White Lotus (Jan 7, 2006)

*pops head round corner*

Sorry, I don't have time to catch up on 16 pages but I made the mistake of letting my children watch earlier.  I've managed to explain who GG is and even Barrymore without going into too much detail.  But the bloke with big lips fascinates/horrifies them, and they are asking me questions:

1.  Is he on his way to changing sex from male to female, is he gay, or is he a straight man who likes to dress as a woman like Eddie Izzard? 

2.  Is he related to Jackie Stallone who was in the last Celeb Big Brother?  (    ) 

Ithenkyew.


----------



## foo (Jan 7, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> yeah, hes sharp as a knife isnt he................ill treat micheal barrymore ok and hope the public dont judge me, but he was looking at me funny, hope he doesnt want anything off me ?!?!?!?



yeh, that little number is what put me off Maggot yesterday.

does anyone else think that Galloway is coming across as a bit _thick?_


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 7, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> *on-topic ODDSFLASH!*
> 
> Rodman and Alam still faves for the first eviction, which is bollocks: Chantelle should really be evicted first as per the rules of her task - she's been clocked as a ringer by about 4 people now. She's still very backable at 9s (8-1) folks.



sorry missed quite a lot of this last night.  Who's clocked her as a non celebrity?


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 7, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> sorry missed quite a lot of this last night.  Who's clocked her as a non celebrity?


Faria (that HUGE celeb   ), George, Preston and Maggot were apparently discussing her celeb credentials

But latest news has it that she convinced Preston that Kandyfloss are up and coming and he'll hear lots about them after the programme 

I still heart Chantelle


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 7, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Faria (that HUGE celeb   ), George, Preston and Maggot were apparently discussing her celeb credentials



And dear old jodie explaining to Dennis that "Faria's just famous for sleeping with famous people, she hasn't done anything to deserve being a celebrity".

To which Dennis replied "so what do you do?"


----------



## foo (Jan 7, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I still heart Chantelle



i do too. 

Massy, i loved that bit. Jodie was completely unaware of any irony


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 7, 2006)

Chantalle is the biz.

oh please please please let a non-celeb win celebrity BB.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 7, 2006)

Cant wait to see her (Jodie) get all upset about the saggy spaniel ear tits comments tonight  


Chantelle to win


----------



## foo (Jan 7, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Cant wait to see her (Jodie) get all upset about the saggy spaniel ear tits comments tonight



whassat then? i must've missed that.


----------



## silentNate (Jan 7, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Faria (that HUGE celeb   ), George, Preston and Maggot were apparently discussing her celeb credentials
> 
> But latest news has it that she convinced Preston that Kandyfloss are up and coming and he'll hear lots about them after the programme
> 
> I still heart Chantelle


 I think she is an interesting addition to the programme, not sure I want any of them to win at this point...
Great publicity for The Ordinary Boys- don't sound that bad from what I've heard 
Used to really like Rodman, shame he seems to be coming across as such a dickhead 
Looks like GG is just catching up on a lot of sleep


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 7, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Faria (that HUGE celeb   ), George, Preston and Maggot were apparently discussing her celeb credentials
> 
> But latest news has it that she convinced Preston that Kandyfloss are up and coming and he'll hear lots about them after the programme



I know, Looks like Preston's going to cave in. She might be over the worst of it now and could go far - she's obviously good for the show and Endemol will want to keep her in. Anyway, how on earth are they going to adjudicate over her task? Ask the others what they think of her? No-one's impolite enough to say "you're a fake, stop lying" to her face - unless she gets in a screaming row with someone it's just not going to happen.

The result looks to be dependent upon her popularity with the viewers - they could easily twist it either way but right now it seems she's staying.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 7, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Chantalle is the biz.
> 
> o:


 yeah i love her she is so funny, , hope she manages to stay in.
still want Barrymore to win though


----------



## milesy (Jan 7, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i do too.
> 
> Massy, i loved that bit. Jodie was completely unaware of any irony



i don't think there was any irony to be aware of though - jodie was saying that she didn't like people becoming famous on the back of other people's work or effort, which is what happened with faria. to be fair, jodie has become famous through her own efforts, even if those efforts are just posing for photos with not much clothes on.


----------



## New+Vogue+Child (Jan 7, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> oh please please please let a non-celeb win celebrity BB.



I think one could argue that that's going to happen no matter who actually wins.   

Were it not for the dodgy face Pete Burns would be quite shaggable in my opinion.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 7, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i don't think there was any irony to be aware of though - jodie was saying that she didn't like people becoming famous on the back of other people's work or effort, which is what happened with faria. to be fair, jodie has become famous through her own efforts, even if those efforts are just posing for photos with not much clothes on.



Totally agree with Jodie on that one.  Don't know how the woman even has the nerve to think she's a celeb cause she's slept with the entire FA.  Just a glorified prostitute IMO. 

But what is Jodie famous for though?   Isn't just for getting photographed coming out of nightclubs wearing a couple of belts   Not exactly hard work on her part either


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't mind Jodie being famous for flobbing her spaniels out tbh.

It's the rampant cheek of her criticising Faria's particular celebrity platform that gets me.  

Come on Jodie, don't whinge on about how other people give you such grief and then turn around and do exactly the same to someone else ya big spare.


----------



## foo (Jan 7, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I don't mind Jodie being famous for flobbing her spaniels out tbh.
> 
> It's the rampant cheek of her criticising Faria's particular celebrity platform that gets me.
> 
> Come on Jodie, don't whinge on about how other people give you such grief and then turn around and do exactly the same to someone else ya big spare.



yep, this is what i meant really. maybe irony was the wrong word.

that Rodman is _really_ creepy


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Jan 7, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> Totally agree with Jodie on that one.  Don't know how the woman even has the nerve to think she's a celeb cause she's slept with the entire FA.  Just a glorified prostitute IMO.
> 
> But what is Jodie famous for though?


And then you look at why the rest are famous:

Michael Barrymore - Famous as a fallen star who was thrown out of the world of fame years ago, who's whole act was John Cleese impressions and going "awight"

Maggot - Member of a comedy rap band hardly anyone has heard of.

Preston - Member of a mod revivalist band "  "   "   "      "     "  "    "

Dennis Rodman - One time NBA champion (for those Brits who follow Basketball) who went out with some lap dancer.

Rula Lenska - who went out with Terry from Minder

Traci Bingham - ?

Pete Burns - Famous for one song he sang 20 years ago and having lots of cosmetic surgery.

and, of course, George Galloway - whose only celebrity status is as a cunt of the first order.


I don't care anyway, because whether any of them are worth anything doesn't matter. I think that BB has finally made a fantastic choice. And I will be gluied to my screen, as will all of you.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about maggot, not sure what to make of his parting comments on tonight's show - hmmm



Bit childish of him really. Of course all gay me just want to get into the pants of (ugly) straight men, don't they  

I don't think comments like that will win him any votes...


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jan 7, 2006)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> Dennis Rodman - One time NBA champion (for those Brits who follow Basketball) who went out with some lap dancer.


By any measure - money, column inches, notoriety, talent etc. - Rodman is a major fucking star.


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 7, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> By any measure - money, column inches, notoriety, talent etc. - Rodman is a major fucking star.



Such a major star that I'd never heard of him


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 7, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> that Rodman is _really_ creepy


American men are a *lot* more tactile. And he doesnt think he's got much competition. 


> Dennis Rodman - One time NBA champion (for those Brits who follow Basketball) who went out with some lap dancer.


He married Carmen Electra in Vegas whilst twatted and then claimed he didnt remember consenting to it and it was annulled. 

What a guy   

What I'm not sure about is whether that was the wedding of Carmen's that Traci was bridesmaid at


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 7, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> American men are a *lot* more tactile.



LMAO @ that comment.

"yer honour, I was only being tactile"


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 7, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> LMAO @ that comment.
> 
> "yer honour, I was only being tactile"


LOL - where has he been putting his hands then   


I've definitely missed something


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey, they could get chatshow Charlie Kennedy in the house now he's got nothing better to do. That could be


----------



## the B (Jan 7, 2006)

Rodman is a legend out in the USA. I was out there for a while when just a wee nipper and knew who he was. One of the most famous basketball players of recent times.

The GLC made number 3 with 'Guns Don't Kill People, Rapper Do' and are reasonably well known with 'the youth'. Spa.

Meanwhile, keep "Chantelle" in for a bit as a laugh.

But still, Maggot to win it clarts


----------



## the B (Jan 7, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Hey, they could get chatshow Charlie Kennedy in the house now he's got nothing better to do. That could be



That would be great... especially if GG is still in there...


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 7, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Such a major star that I'd never heard of him


he shagged madonna and married himself in a big ceremony in central park........sounds like a v rounded individual!!


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't think I'm watching as I object to galloway being in there. Quite like to see Rodman in action (not dodgy!) and cement my opinion on Marsh. I dunno. I might just read this thread.
Also I've heard it's three weeks long (did it used to be 2? or even 1?) which would mean it runs into my coursework deadlines and all that jazz.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 7, 2006)

Omg, I told myself I wasn't going to do this but...
Could Jodie Marsh actually wear any more make up?
I've never seen so much on anyone. Her hands are a completely different colour from her face.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 7, 2006)

I tried doing my lippy like jodie's today


----------



## snadge (Jan 7, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I tried doing my lippy like jodie's today



did you look like a blow fish as well?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 7, 2006)

nah, I wasn't brave enough with the lip liner 

when I perfect it, I'll post up a pic


----------



## paolo (Jan 7, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I tried doing my lippy like jodie's today



So the Avon delivery truck arrived then?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 7, 2006)

no, I raided my daughter's make up box 

I knew I shouldn't have stopped being an avon lady


----------



## trashpony (Jan 7, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I tried doing my lippy like jodie's today



Ooh - I might give myself an entire Jodie makeover. Not sure quite how you achieve that shade of orange though ...

This could be fun


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm going to try the eye make up next.

I've got some fake tan stuck in the back of a cupboard somewhere....



will you post up a pic of your jodie make over trashy? 

perhaps I'll do milesy up like jodie too


----------



## trashpony (Jan 7, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> will you post up a pic of your jodie make over trashy?
> 
> perhaps I'll do milesy up like jodie too



I will if you will  Am only going to post on here though - not on the ugly mug thread - don't want anyone thinking I'd go out looking like that 

Yes - do milesy too!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't look like jodie, I'm saddened  

I dread to think how much she must spend on lipliner, my lips still look normal and I've put loads on!

but I'll stick a pic up anyway 

milesy seems reluctant to join in on the fun 

I'll see if I can borrow a wig off him, to complete my jodie make over - anyone got a couple of belts to complete the look?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 7, 2006)

milesy won't lend me a wig, so I'm not playing anymore


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## butterfly child (Jan 7, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> Rodman is a legend out in the USA. I was out there for a while when just a wee nipper and knew who he was. One of the most famous basketball players of recent times.



Maybe he should be on CBBUSA then and leave CBBUK to our own c-list celebs.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 7, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

>


  milesy thinks I look like a bratz doll


----------



## the B (Jan 7, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Maybe he should be on CBBUSA then and leave CBBUK to our own c-list celebs.



Don't think they do it out there... BB was a flop as far as I know because they changed all the rules and stuff so much.


----------



## Boogie Boy (Jan 7, 2006)

Bingham. 

_Oh hell yes!!!_

(And yes again!)

BB


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2006)

Bit sad that Barrymore may have got the wrong end of the stick when he listened at the door...

I felt a bit sorry for Jodie Marsh when she was crying, but then she said she had no sympathy for people who have to go into rehab because they brought it on themselves. Isn't that what she's kind of done too?

Rodman was right. They all need therapy. 

Galloway was right. All Rodman needs is a shag


----------



## holteman (Jan 7, 2006)

am i the only one that thinks barrymore is gonna crack up in there?


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 7, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Bit sad that Barrymore may have got the wrong end of the stick when he listened at the door...


Why what did he hear?


----------



## dark angel vikx (Jan 8, 2006)

holteman said:
			
		

> am i the only one that thinks barrymore is gonna crack up in there?




na he will you can tell....


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh completely agree

Its a bit naughty that Endemol will be well aware of that this is probably whats going to happen too

[feels slight twinge of guilt]
[logs onto DS:BB   ]


----------



## girasol (Jan 8, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I felt a bit sorry for Jodie Marsh when she was crying, but then she said she had no sympathy for people who have to go into rehab because they brought it on themselves. Isn't that what she's kind of done too?



Jodie Marsh has proved to shockingly self-righteous, it's no wonder she's so paranoid about what people think about her - I guess she imagines people are judging her in the same way she judges everyone else: ruthlessly...  

She was also quite bitchy and ungraceful about what's her face who shagged what's his face who manages England...

I thought she might have been a decent person, but she's already proven to be a shallow, judgemental, self-absorbed cow.


----------



## New+Vogue+Child (Jan 8, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Why what did he hear?



They were talking about not having sympathy for people who've been in to rehab, which I gather he has? There was some other stuff but I was listenign to music so I didn't catch all of it.

Looks like he's losing it already.


----------



## holteman (Jan 8, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Oh completely agree
> 
> Its a bit naughty that Endemol will be well aware of that this is probably whats going to happen too
> 
> ...




they wont care as long as people watch...i mean whats a blokes life when it comes to ratings   ..

i feel genuinly sorry for the guy


----------



## dark angel vikx (Jan 8, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Jodie Marsh has proved to shockingly self-righteous, it's no wonder she's so paranoid about what people think about her - I guess she imagines people are judging her in the same way she judges everyone else: ruthlessly...
> 
> She was also quite bitchy and ungraceful about what's her face who shagged what's his face who manages England...
> 
> I thought she might have been a decent person, but she's already proven to be a shallow, judgemental, self-absorbed cow.




yeah i did notice that but u got to remember jodie marsh has shagged almost anything and everyone.....


----------



## The Lone Runner (Jan 8, 2006)

Traci was also saying something to do with him being married (to a women) when he knew he was gay, how she thought it was wrong - I think he heard that too....oh dear....


----------



## girasol (Jan 8, 2006)

Has Barrymore been drinking?  I can barely understand what he's saying, he's slurring so much...   

He's going to have an almighty headache in the morning...


----------



## the B (Jan 8, 2006)

Maggot though, he's safe as fuck


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Jodie Marsh has proved to shockingly self-righteous, it's no wonder she's so paranoid about what people think about her - I guess she imagines people are judging her in the same way she judges everyone else: ruthlessly...
> 
> She was also quite bitchy and ungraceful about what's her face who shagged what's his face who manages England...
> 
> I thought she might have been a decent person, but she's already proven to be a shallow, judgemental, self-absorbed cow.




I think you have hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 8, 2006)

Traci's gym talk:

"Like, I just don't get people with issues.  If you want to be thin then lose weight, if you want to be bigger then gain weight, if you don't like your face, get it fixed, if you have acne get it cured.... right? .... right?"

Gawd.


----------



## foo (Jan 8, 2006)

i missed last night's. did the girls all get in bed with Dennis Rodman??   

(by 'girls' i mean Jodie, Chantell & Traci)


----------



## The Lone Runner (Jan 8, 2006)

Last night they all had to do a talent show type thing to show why they were famous...Chantelle had to sing 'I want it right naaaah'  ...

I saw a little clip on BB Big mouth of Barrymore doing his bit....link below has picture....

_Michael also deserves a special mention for versatility - combining (extremely enthusiastic) impressions of Adolf Hitler and Frank Spencer. _ 

C4 bb page...   

better pictures here


----------



## silentNate (Jan 8, 2006)

OMG- I actually want to hear this song so badly  

I think Chantelle deserves to stay for simply being such a good sport


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 8, 2006)

oh jodie


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2006)

I just saw a clip of Chantalle doing her song on BBLB. She needed the lyrics, but she didn't do that badly considering she'd only heard it a couple of times beforehand. 

Traci told her afterwards that her music was awwweeeesome


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 8, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Omg, I told myself I wasn't going to do this but...
> Could Jodie Marsh actually wear any more make up?
> I've never seen so much on anyone. Her hands are a completely different colour from her face.


never mind her make up, what about those teeth? they're scarily fluorescent


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 8, 2006)

I think I love Pete Burns - all over again

Excellent - the repeat of last nights show is on   

I want a chewbacca coat


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 8, 2006)

I think the man is completely vile.
Maybe we should shoot him and skin him to make a coat for a gorilla?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 8, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> OMG- I actually want to hear this song so badly
> 
> I think Chantelle deserves to stay for simply being such a good sport


I think it would be funny to have BB decide she could stay. I think it would piss the 'slebs' right off


----------



## mtbskalover (Jan 8, 2006)

i saw sum this afternoon on e4 and there was a bit wehn jody was confused to why eskimo's dont have shops or computers.   

oh and that nose of hers, she should talk to that pete 'thing'


----------



## Random One (Jan 8, 2006)

mtbskalover said:
			
		

> oh and that nose of hers, she should talk to that pete 'thing'




yeah what is wrong with her nose?...i didnt notice it till my mum mentioned it and now thats all i can look at!


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 8, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I think the man is completely vile.
> Maybe we should shoot him and skin him to make a coat for a gorilla?


Blimey, I dont really believe its gorilla. Maybe its yak or something. Still mean to animals, but not so endangered. 

[whistles nervously]


----------



## zenie (Jan 8, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I think I love Pete Burns - all over again
> 
> Excellent - the repeat of last nights show is on



I love Pete too apart from the fur thing.

yeh Jodie's nose is a bit pinnochio but thats a bit nasty innit?

<watching repeat>


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 8, 2006)

OH NO!

I'm watching BBLB

Oh Pete


----------



## zenie (Jan 8, 2006)

Was gorrilla after all  

I still wanna Fuck Dennis Rodman


----------



## mtbskalover (Jan 8, 2006)

right thats sorted, zenie in BB house    

forget meth going in we dont want him killing himself on t.v


----------



## zenie (Jan 8, 2006)

mtbskalover said:
			
		

> right thats sorted, zenie in BB house
> 
> forget meth going in we dont want him killing himself on t.v



I'm game


----------



## silentNate (Jan 8, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I think the man is completely vile.
> Maybe we should shoot him and skin him to make a coat for a gorilla?


 Damn straight! FFS, skinning an animal that is threatened by extinction just ain't on in my book...
I hope he is thrown out of the house on his arse 

Quite interested to see Faria's explanation of how she is a celebrity which should be shown tonight


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 8, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Damn straight! FFS, skinning an animal that is threatened by extinction just ain't on in my book...
> I hope he is thrown out of the house on his arse


Hmmmm, after Dennis had a wee word with him, he did say he hadnt made his mind up on the animal issue. 

[prays for Pete's redemption]


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 8, 2006)

it IS genuine gorilla  
Pete said he doesnt see the problem in a skin being used to make beautiful things.
I hope Jodie marsh ends up exploding at him and the others join her.
maybe we should drown him instead so as to not mess up the skin, or maybe electrocution???  
what would be the prefered method people?


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 8, 2006)

I'd grab the fucking thing and burn it. That would liven things up a bit.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 8, 2006)

so the first eviction's tonight then, is that right? jodie to go, i reckon...


----------



## Lakina (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't really care who is evicted, but I have noticed that Faria Alam describes herself as a 'model' on the C4 website.  Is anyone aware of any actual modelling that she has undertaken?  

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/housemates/housemate_news.jsp?id=1


----------



## zenie (Jan 8, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> I'd grab the fucking thing and burn it. That would liven things up a bit.



You know I genuinely believe you would too Geri


----------



## zenie (Jan 8, 2006)

Lakina said:
			
		

> I don't really care who is evicted, but I have noticed that Faria Alam describes herself as a 'model' on the C4 website.  Is anyone aware of any actual modelling that she has undertaken?
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/housemates/housemate_news.jsp?id=1




Not to my knowledge but then what the fuck does jodie describe herself as?  

aaaah Glamour Model ok then


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 8, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> I'd grab the fucking thing and burn it. That would liven things up a bit.



Pete burns or the coat or Pete burns IN the coat????


----------



## Lakina (Jan 8, 2006)

Galloway has designated his chosen charity as Interpal, the controversial Palestinian fundraising group.  

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/housemates/housemate_news.jsp?id=22


----------



## trashpony (Jan 8, 2006)

Lakina said:
			
		

> I don't really care who is evicted, but I have noticed that Faria Alam describes herself as a 'model' on the C4 website.  Is anyone aware of any actual modelling that she has undertaken?



Apparently she used to be one before she retrained as a PA. Model IME can mean anything from the cover of Vogue to handing out free samples at train stations ...


----------



## Lakina (Jan 8, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Apparently she used to be one before she retrained as a PA. Model IME can mean anything from the cover of Vogue to handing out free samples at train stations ...



OK, from now we are all models.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 8, 2006)

Lakina said:
			
		

> OK, from now we are all models.



Absolutely


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 8, 2006)

hey we could burn the lot of them and turn up the heat on reality TV  

I _am_  a model really.... I would up on both my videographer and photographers websites after we got married.I didnt need to take my kit off either


----------



## foo (Jan 8, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I still wanna Fuck Dennis Rodman



eww yuk! 

he seems too much like a preditory sex pest to me. from what i can see, there's not a lot else going on up top. i'd steer well clear of him if i was in the house  <shudder>

Pete to win for me, despite the gorilla coat


----------



## zenie (Jan 8, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> eww yuk!
> 
> *he seems too much like a preditory sex pest to me. from what i can see, there's not a lot else going on up top. i'd steer well clear of him if i was in the house  *<shudder>
> 
> Pete to win for me, despite the gorilla coat



He doesn't need to talk    - and I'm in an angry mood


----------



## foo (Jan 8, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> and I'm in an angry mood



erm...ok


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 8, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> erm...ok


----------



## killer b (Jan 8, 2006)

is it just me that thinks george is coming across quite well? he seems quite nice, if a little dull...


----------



## foo (Jan 8, 2006)

he just comes across as dull to me.

and not too bright.


----------



## killer b (Jan 8, 2006)

i guess that's better than the frothing-mouthed dickwad we were all expecting. though perhaps somewhat less entertaining...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2006)

Two shows tonight, so someone's coming out (Chantelle) or someone's going in. Or both. They wouldn't waste a crowd.

Now there's no time for nominations or a vote, so I'm presuming that if Chantelle passes her task and stays then no-one leaves. Supposedly the celebs are being asked who the 'least famous' person in the house is and if more than half say 'Chantelle' she's out. There's a potential for evicting anyone else voted 'least famous' (Alam) but who knows?

I hope Chantelle does go - I got great odds on her.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 8, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I hope Chantelle does go - I got great odds on her.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 8, 2006)

shes going to sing

hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 8, 2006)

I know - cant wait


----------



## Random One (Jan 8, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA what a joke!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh my god that was painful. If they hadnt rumbled her before.... LOLOLOL  

she used the words... what a muppet


----------



## zenie (Jan 8, 2006)

I love Barrymorre


----------



## Groucho (Jan 8, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> shes going to sing
> 
> hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



House guests were very polite - 'ooh, yes, what a lovely song. great performance.'


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 8, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I love Barrymorre


  


If Preston and Jodie got it on.....what the fook kind of nose would their kid have


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 8, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> House guests were very polite - 'ooh, yes, what a lovely song. great performance.'


the eyes said it all


----------



## mk12 (Jan 8, 2006)

All these performances are cringeworthy.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 8, 2006)

I'd do preston in the blink of an eye...........Oh yes siree


----------



## zenie (Jan 8, 2006)

I *heart* Preston

I swear he's gay though.   

LOL @ "Jodie explained her reasons for being famous"


----------



## Random One (Jan 8, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> All these performances are cringeworthy.


 i agree, but i guess thats why they're on CBB...i thought Barrymore's was painful to watch


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 8, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I *heart* Preston
> 
> I swear he's gay though.
> 
> LOL @ "Jodie explained her reasons for being famous"



I missed that bit  

Galloway was letching no end at tracie Bllleurgh


----------



## 1927 (Jan 8, 2006)

See they gotta do a task giving an example of what they famous for in the outside world,does that mean faria is goona shag george galloway?


----------



## zenie (Jan 8, 2006)

Pete Burns rocks


----------



## foo (Jan 8, 2006)

gwaan Pete!     

he even had that lump Rodman animated   

Galloway just looked confused....


----------



## foo (Jan 8, 2006)

aw, Chantelle's a right sweetie. 

i love the way she talks


----------



## Random One (Jan 8, 2006)

oooh she (Chantelle)thinks her performance was good


----------



## aurora green (Jan 8, 2006)

Awww, I feel sorry for her now...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 8, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> oooh she (Chantelle)thinks her performance was good


dear oh dear

'They all said my music was excellent'

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 8, 2006)

the pete one was ace!

Barrymore was difficult to watch- couldn't believe he did that sketch.

Poor Chantelle- "Nah one got et. Nah one....No way." Sorry love, you're out.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 8, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> oooh she (Chantelle)thinks her performance was good



Yeh, but she didn't have to see or hear it.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 8, 2006)

groucho: check your pms.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 8, 2006)

I love the way Rodham keeps dissing thatg Tracey chick. Well funny!


----------



## mk12 (Jan 8, 2006)

First comment:

"Are you divorced yet?"


----------



## Groucho (Jan 8, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Awww, I feel sorry for her now...



So do I, but I'm not quite feeling myself at the moment.

Quite like that Davina 

Perhaps I need to be medicated or at least heavily sedated.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> So do I, but I'm not quite feeling myself at the moment.
> 
> Quite like that Davina
> 
> Perhaps I need to be medicated or at least heavily sedated.


you need to be put in one of those artificial comas so beloved of prime ministers atm.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 8, 2006)

Interesting how a few are taken with Preston, he has the eyes of Satan from where I'm standing and it'd put me right off if I were a lass I reckon.

Burns is hilarious.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2006)

This is odd. Even after that show you can still get Chantelle at 10.00 (that's about 9-1) to be evicted first. There's no big money going on yet, so I don't think there's a scam happening, but it's weird considering she looks likely to go tonight. Bargain or bait?

Alam is still hot fave to be evicted first at 3s. Hmm, curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## aurora green (Jan 8, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Interesting how a few are taken with Preston, he has the eyes of Satan from where I'm standing and it'd put me right off if I were a lass I reckon.




I'd shag him.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 8, 2006)

Wouldn't it be good if they got Jordan in at some point...


----------



## dozzer (Jan 8, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> This is odd. Even after that show you can still get Chantelle at 10.00 (that's about 9-1) to be evicted first. There's no big money going on yet, so I don't think there's a scam happening, but it's weird considering she looks likely to go tonight. Bargain or bait?
> 
> Alam is still hot fave to be evicted first at 3s. Hmm, curiouser and curiouser...



But if Chantelle doesn't pass some test or other tonight she's kicked out rather than evicted. Ok - sounds like the same thing, but she wont have been evicted by the _public_, or am I missing something..

Probably missing something...


----------



## aurora green (Jan 8, 2006)

They've obviously set Chantelle up, there's no way she could have learn't that song and sung it convincingly as her own. Proberbly got someone else all lined up and ready to go in the house.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 8, 2006)

she could have if she had the nouse to be able to learn and sing it. she didnt.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah but it'd be very difficult to pull that off in just a few hours, and in secret from the others.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> But if Chantelle doesn't pass some test or other tonight she's kicked out rather than evicted. Ok - sounds like the same thing, but she wont have been evicted by the _public_, or am I missing something..
> 
> Probably missing something...



No, it's a moot point. "Evicted" has been mentioned a few times but the betting markets look very odd and semantics may turn out to be a major issue. 

Either way I think this task is going to be a complete cop-out now - she may well stay, despite having been clocked by pretty much everyone.


----------



## Random One (Jan 8, 2006)

chantelle is so screwed....they would have voted her the "least famous person in the house" even without spending a couple of days without her!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2006)

Yep - total fucking cop-out. At least one of the chaps will go last.


----------



## Random One (Jan 8, 2006)

heheheheh Maggot just went and stood at number 11


----------



## zenie (Jan 8, 2006)

OMG they can see her


----------



## Random One (Jan 8, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> OMG they can see her


 its all soooo exciting *claps hands*


----------



## Random One (Jan 8, 2006)

the diary room dude is blatently pissing himself!


----------



## Groucho (Jan 8, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> its all soooo exciting *claps hands*



They are going to cuddle her when she comes out...


----------



## Boogie Boy (Jan 8, 2006)

They 'ave ain't they?

BB


----------



## Random One (Jan 8, 2006)

so who is gonna buy the single when it gets released?


----------



## the B (Jan 8, 2006)

Maggot - what a gent for going to 11 first off


----------



## the B (Jan 8, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> so who is gonna buy the single when it gets released?



Um, no... not me...


----------



## Groucho (Jan 8, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> so who is gonna buy the single when it gets released?



I've got it already, I'm surprised it didn't chart higher, though I gather it was more popular in Germany.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 8, 2006)

Big Brother to Chantelle: "You've changed.."
Chantelle: "Changed what? My clothes?"

I love it!

I love the way Big Brother is actually very funny and seems to have a grasp of how shallow and ridiculous the situation is, it's great.


----------



## Termite Man (Jan 8, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> Maggot - what a gent for going to 11 first off



I got the impression Maggot and Preston just didn't want to deal with the arguments about who was more famous .

Ironically if they had started at number 11 then she Chantelle would probaby be gone !


----------



## Groucho (Jan 8, 2006)

Boogie Boy said:
			
		

> They 'ave ain't they?
> 
> BB



It was sweet weren't it? She thought they'd hate her.


----------



## Random One (Jan 8, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Big Brother to Chantelle: "You've changed.."
> Chantelle: "Changed what? My clothes?"
> 
> I love it!
> ...


 yeah

i would love to be the voice in the diary room!


----------



## aurora green (Jan 8, 2006)

Preston said they knew she was the least famous, but were just being humble.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 8, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> yeah
> 
> i would love to be the voice in the diary room!



I know it sounds like they're pissing themselves the whole time..especially when the contestants don't get the jokes.


----------



## Random One (Jan 8, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> I know it sounds like they're pissing themselves the whole time..especially when the contestants don't get the jokes.


 yup dat dude was blatently pissing himself while asking for her autograph!


----------



## the B (Jan 8, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Preston said they knew she was the least famous, but were just being humble.





It was rather odd how George decided he must stir up an argument and get so competitive about it...


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 8, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> yeah
> 
> i would love to be the voice in the diary room!


My ex flatmate's ex is one of them


----------



## Random One (Jan 8, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> My ex flatmate's ex is one of them


 aww no fair!!!

i'd be good at laughing at 'em


----------



## the B (Jan 8, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> aww no fair!!!
> 
> i'd be good at laughing at 'em



Think they know it's such a problem they have a mic that only works on pushing a button or something...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> I got the impression Maggot and Preston just didn't want to deal with the arguments about who was more famous .



Yep. It was blatantly obvious that Maggot would bag the no. 11 spot within seconds. That was a real Endemol no-brainer.
Fair enough: the producers liked Chantelle's work on the show so far and wanted her kept in, never mind that she completely failed her actual task (convincing the others that she was a real celebrity). 'Twas ever thus in BB land. Roll on friday!


----------



## The Lone Runner (Jan 8, 2006)

Bless Maggot - standing by himself at number 11 in the rain   
I'm sure, while they were sorting themsleves out, somebody toldl Faria that she should probably be lower than number 4 where she'd gone and originally stood....


----------



## trashpony (Jan 8, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> I'm sure, while they were sorting themsleves out, somebody toldl Faria that she should probably be lower than number 4 where she'd gone and originally stood....



Nooooo! I missed that  

Silly cow


----------



## Random One (Jan 8, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> Bless Maggot - standing by himself at number 11 in the rain
> I'm sure, while they were sorting themsleves out, somebody toldl Faria that she should probably be lower than number 4 where she'd gone and originally stood....


 yeah it was chantelle...she said something like "Faria i'm sure you should be lower down than that" Chantelle was on number 8/9 at that point


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 8, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> Maggot - what a gent for going to 11 first off


Maggot went in convinced nobody knew who he was and he didnt care less anyway  
It didnt suprise me, I thought theyd have done a vote or something rather than a line up


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 8, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> Bless Maggot - standing by himself at number 11 in the rain
> I'm sure, while they were sorting themsleves out, somebody toldl Faria that she should probably be lower than number 4 where she'd gone and originally stood....


that was chantelle, where did that old doris end up in the line up in the end??


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 8, 2006)

9


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 8, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> 9


not that old doris, i meant the faria type doris


----------



## clandestino (Jan 8, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> Bless Maggot - standing by himself at number 11 in the rain



that was fantastic! good old maggot! good on him.
 

she's just admitted to working as a paris hilton lookalike...!


----------



## aurora green (Jan 8, 2006)

Some of the 'celebs' are being quite condesending already. Rula keeps attempting to do Chantelles accent, which she cant do at all.
I wouldn't fancy being Chantelle right now.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 8, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Some of the 'celebs' are being quite condesending already. Rula keeps attempting to do Chantelles accent, which she cant do at all.
> I wouldn't fancy being Chantelle right now.



I think your right...the claws have come out already...Rula has surprised me...
As for Jodie...she is so obviously jealous of the attention...and I predict could become a bit of a bully/bitch now.....if looks could kill and all that.

Everyone else has been quite nice about it I think...good on them. It'll be interesting to see how this week develops. 

Can you imagine how i feel tho.....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 8, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> It was rather odd how George decided he must stir up an argument and get so competitive about it...



I actually found jodie being the argumentative one....Denis and Tracey most famous because they're american..no...dont think so.
George made a good point saying it was an English show...


----------



## clandestino (Jan 8, 2006)

jodie's so obviously jealous of the attention chantelle's getting.

when rula suggested a toast to chantelle, jodie went "no, to all essex girls..." - so she could be included.

maggot seems quite alone i think. there's lots of shots of him just sitting there, not talking to anyone.


----------



## rowan (Jan 8, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Damn straight! FFS, skinning an animal that is threatened by extinction just ain't on in my book...
> I hope he is thrown out of the house on his arse




But it's a _vintage_ coat so that makes it alright.


----------



## the B (Jan 8, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Maggot went in convinced nobody knew who he was and he didnt care less anyway
> It didnt suprise me, I thought theyd have done a vote or something rather than a line up



Pete knew who he was. He's 'trendy' enough to remember a number 3 single for example that hung for a while.

And the lads who said Posh Beckham was a nutter and did a tune for it before an England game.

They're also 'safe as fuck'. As their condoms state.


----------



## the B (Jan 8, 2006)

Jodie is just plain thick


----------



## silentNate (Jan 9, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> that was fantastic! good old maggot! good on him.
> 
> 
> she's just admitted to working as a paris hilton lookalike...!


 Feel desperately sorry for Maggot- he was the favourite and will be kicking himself once he realises 

But then again two great bands have had good publicity


----------



## strung out (Jan 9, 2006)

Has maggot been kicked out then??


----------



## the B (Jan 9, 2006)

No, maggot is still there.

So kind of him to go straight down to the bottom though... more honour than I thought the pot head


----------



## clandestino (Jan 9, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Feel desperately sorry for Maggot- he was the favourite and will be kicking himself once he realises



if anything, the episode has done maggot a lot of good. i think he slipped down a few notches in peoples' estimation with his rather dubious comments about barrymore, but this will have won him a few brownie points back. the sight of him standing on his own at the number 11 spot in the pouring rain while everyone else was bickering about who was more famous than who was priceless. i just thought 'well done maggot'.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 9, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> if anything, the episode has done maggot a lot of good. i think he slipped down a few notches in peoples' estimation with his rather dubious comments about barrymore, but this will have won him a few brownie points back. the sight of him standing on his own at the number 11 spot in the pouring rain while everyone else was bickering about who was more famous than who was priceless. i just thought 'well done maggot'.


na, i thought he was just being lazy, couldnt be arsed with the whole affair


----------



## the B (Jan 9, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> na, i thought he was just being lazy, couldnt be arsed with the whole affair



It was cold and wet. The sooner it was, the sooner they could go back in... meanwhile, everyone else around him was shouting. He had a cool head and took to the podiums in an effort to get others to do the same. He went back in and started ushering them along and calm them down, just chatting one by one.

Top stuff 

I thought he was ace already - now, even better...


----------



## clandestino (Jan 9, 2006)

what? no chance! it's all part of his schtick.
"i'm maggot, i'm just here to make up the numbers..."


----------



## ddraig (Jan 9, 2006)

nah! he's just a modest non self obsessed Welshman   
can't help it see like mun  




			
				GLC at glasto said:
			
		

> bob marley's coming on at 4 to make povertee istory, look out for that



not funny but they said it so many times t'was hillarious


----------



## 1927 (Jan 9, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> that was fantastic! good old maggot! good on him.
> 
> 
> she's just admitted to working as a paris hilton lookalike...!



Evidently she's known to her mates as Paris Travelodge!!
Thats what it said in the Sun on saturday when she was on page 3 anyway!


----------



## foo (Jan 9, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> if anything, the episode has done maggot a lot of good. i think he slipped down a few notches in peoples' estimation with his rather dubious comments about barrymore, but this will have won him a few brownie points back. the sight of him standing on his own at the number 11 spot in the pouring rain while everyone else was bickering about who was more famous than who was priceless. i just thought 'well done maggot'.



i didn't. 

i thought it was a bit of self depreciating attention seeking. "look at me, i'm goofy and humble,  i'll just pootle down the bottom end   "



i thought Rula was being a cow too.

Preston was great. seemed genuinely chuffed and delighted with the Chantelle busisness.  

Pete, Chantelle or Preston to win!


----------



## foo (Jan 9, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> what? no chance! it's all part of his schtick.
> "i'm maggot, i'm just here to make up the numbers..."



exactly. 

he's only keeping quiet because he's worried about what the public will think of him if he opens his gob. (he showed this with the Barrymore stuff in the diary room). far too self concious to be natural that one. desperate to be seen as the humble good guy. 

foo sticks the knife into maggot


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 9, 2006)

jodie's mum and dad have been on gmtv this morning, and when asked if jodie is normally this emotional they said no, and reckoned it was down to the fact that today is the anniversary of the death of her best mate.

I'm really glad chantelle stayed in


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jan 9, 2006)

Apparently Michael Barrymore's going to be interrogated by the CIA after BB about his links to Al Qaeda. They found a suicide bummer in his pool.

*gets coat*


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 9, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> Evidently she's known to her mates as Paris Travelodge!!


----------



## belboid (Jan 9, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> she's just admitted to working as a paris hilton lookalike...!


christ, I'd hate to imagine what that entails!


----------



## pootle (Jan 9, 2006)

That *test* was very much slanted in Chantelle's favour though, wasn't it?

I mean, there was so much bickering going on, that she could easily slip in as not being at the bottom.  If each of the residents had been called into the diary room and asked which one of them wasn't a celeb, the outcome would have been much more different.

I don't think Chantelle really passed her secret mission at all tbh!


----------



## foo (Jan 9, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> That *test* was very much slanted in Chantelle's favour though, wasn't it?
> 
> I mean, there was so much bickering going on, that she could easily slip in as not being at the bottom.



i thought she might do this too but she didn't. she seemed as confused as the rest of them and obviously didn't realise how she could maximise the situation for herself. she didn't even really get it when she was being told by BB - and seemed to be worrying what the others would think of her rather than crowing at her success.

i like Chantelle.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 9, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> heheheheh Maggot just went and stood at number 11



Ah bless him, he really was a gent last night.  I don't know where that Faria was going though.  It seemed like she was hovering around number 3 at one point.  Chantelle has to say to her I think you should be more down the back.


----------



## milesy (Jan 9, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i like Chantelle.



so do i, she seems nice 

gone off jodie a *bit* - if pete doesn't want to show you his real hair, stop nagging him about it!! and the comment about no sympathy for addicts was a bit daft too.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 9, 2006)

watched a LOT of this at the weekend (recovering from fun) and think:

1) Jodie is vile, and will increasingly reveal herself as such
2) Chantelle is sweet, game, and certainly not 'thick'. she's got balls.
3) Barrymore's trying - and failing - to play a clever game, but is so genuinely fucked that even his lame attempts to do so will garner him sympathy.
4). Maggot to win


----------



## milesy (Jan 9, 2006)

i think i want preston to win, he seems like a nice chap and very bemused by it all too.


----------



## foo (Jan 9, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> 4). Maggot to win



i thought the same at first...

did you see his bit about not wanting the viewers to judge him if he's nice to Barrymore etc. etc.   

i went right off him after that little gem. and his 'humble' act when he walked straight to number 11. 

i like Preston too milesy, his delight in Chantelle's getting through was lovely


----------



## milesy (Jan 9, 2006)

i agree about maggot and his comment regarding barrymore. made him look like a bit of a twat, to be honest.


----------



## foo (Jan 9, 2006)

i wasn't impressed with his 'humble' act yesterday either. i might change me mind (1,000 times before the show's finished    ) but i think he's a sly one that Maggot.


----------



## pootle (Jan 9, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i think i want preston to win, he seems like a nice chap and very bemused by it all too.




I like Preston too, because he has good tattoos and hates messy people and people who are all "i'm wacky, me" types.

Sure signs of being a Good Person.

Dunno who I want to win though. Deffo not George Galloway though


----------



## belboid (Jan 9, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i thought the same at first...
> 
> did you see his bit about not wanting the viewers to judge him if he's nice to Barrymore etc. etc.
> 
> i went right off him after that little gem. and his 'humble' act when he walked straight to number 11.


I thought his comments about Barrymore were prefectly reasonable - until the last (possibly) bit about Barrymore giving him the eye (so he thought). Until then I thought he was simply saying that before the show, he thought that Barrymore was something of a slimy shit who ran away when faced with a shitstorm.  A not unreasonable view. Then, that as he had to live with him for a couple of weeks, hating someone from the outset was a bad idea and would make the place really fucking hard to live in.  Again, not a totally unreasonable point of view.

But then he seemed to say he was worried the Barrymore was gonna try and shag him. Which was obviously rather disappointing, to say the least.


----------



## milesy (Jan 9, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i might change me mind (1,000 times before the show's finished    ) but i think he's a sly one that Maggot.



i find myself changing my mind about contestants a lot too, but it's easy to do. it's like with on bulletin boards, it's very easy to take what might be one through-away ill-thought-comment and read too much in to it or judge someone by daft things they say or do in a siutation that isn't "normal" IYKWIM.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 9, 2006)

I had a rude dream about Preston last night, it's that bone structure, it's really getting me.  
Chantelle to win though, she deserves it more than any of the others.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 9, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i thought the same at first...
> 
> did you see his bit about not wanting the viewers to judge him if he's nice to Barrymore etc. etc.
> 
> i went right off him after that little gem. and his 'humble' act when he walked straight to number 11.



i wasn't sure what to think of that. i'm sure it's way back in this thread, but i got the impression he wasn't even sure what barrymore was supposed to have done, really, and was wary of being too friendly to someone if they were really guilty of something or whatever. i certainly didn't see it as particularly nasty - more totally honest, really.

and i don't think he was pulling a humility act, i just thought he thought it was all bullshit. i bet most of us in that scenario, regardless of our fame levels, would have done the same thing. rather that than standing at the other end bickering. he saw it for bullshit and decided to keep out of it. ditto preston.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 9, 2006)

but who's got the best tattoos?


----------



## milesy (Jan 9, 2006)

preston i reckon. then pete, although it might be dennis but i've not had the chance to focus on his really to see what they're like.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 9, 2006)

Actually if it was a tatoo contest,  think Pete might win. I love his butterflies and stars.


----------



## pootle (Jan 9, 2006)

Preston - well, best in that he's obviously planned his a bit, rather than go for the scattergun, over the years type thing that Pete has.

Designs aside, the work looks better on Preston's too, although it's hard to tell from the tellybox, innit.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 9, 2006)

speak your brains


----------



## foo (Jan 9, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i find myself changing my mind about contestants a lot too, but it's easy to do. it's like with on bulletin boards, it's very easy to take what might be one through-away ill-thought-comment and read too much in to it or judge someone by daft things they say or do in a siutation that isn't "normal" IYKWIM.



yep. 

thats one reason why i love it. 

the other is - BB is great for legitimate bitching.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 9, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> I had a rude dream about Preston last night, it's that bone structure, it's really getting me.


Check out his profile   -    Hooterama-man   -   the stuff nightmares are made off !!!


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 9, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> the other is - BB is great for legitimate bitching.


innit


----------



## aurora green (Jan 9, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Check out his profile   -    Hooterama-man   -   the stuff nightmares are made off !!!



On the BB site?


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 9, 2006)

No no, his face, in profile - next time he turns sideways - what a hooter  

I commented on the thread earlier, but think its worth another mention. Should he and Jodie shack up, the kids oh my goodness what would the kids' noses be like


----------



## aurora green (Jan 9, 2006)

Lol!


----------



## foo (Jan 9, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> No no, his face, in profile - next time he turns sideways - what a hooter
> 
> I commented on the thread earlier, but think its worth another mention. Should he and Jodie shack up, the kids oh my goodness what would the kids' noses be like



see? 

what other thread could we get away with this kind of assasination?  

love it.


----------



## girasol (Jan 9, 2006)

anyone seen this: Warning over gorilla coat  

... only, it's not a gorilla coat, is it?


----------



## Phenol (Jan 9, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> anyone seen this: Warning over gorilla coat
> 
> ... only, it's not a gorilla coat, is it?



"surgically-enhanced singer Burns"  - What a complete bunch of amateur journo bollox!!


----------



## girasol (Jan 9, 2006)

cilobrac said:
			
		

> "surgically-enhanced singer Burns"  - What a complete bunch of amateur journo bollox!!



What exactly did you expect from the Evening Standard/Metro people?  Top quality journalism?


----------



## Phenol (Jan 9, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> What exactly did you expect from the Evening Standard/Metro people?  Top quality journalism?



not really I suppose


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2006)

Right it's official, I want Chantelle to win..she's great!
And the look on Jodie Marsh's orange tubbs-nose face would be priceless.

Also Barrymore's "performance" was the cringiest thing I've ever seen.
Pete Burns was actually pretty ace, and Preston is hot...I definitely would.

I'm not buying Maggot's "oh I'm just here to make up the numbers" act. I think he's a bit shifty.


----------



## foo (Jan 9, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> I'm not buying Maggot's "oh I'm just here to make up the numbers" act. I think he's a bit shifty.



so do i. 

he's trying to play it too carefully at the moment and (imo) isn't being natural. we'll see though, i may be wrong. 

by the final week he could be my favourite 

doubt it but it's possible


----------



## academia (Jan 9, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> anyone seen this: Warning over gorilla coat
> 
> ... only, it's not a gorilla coat, is it?



I've never seen a gorilla like that. A long-haired black and white gorilla would be amazing.   

It's more likely to be made out of these:


----------



## the B (Jan 9, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> I'm not buying Maggot's "oh I'm just here to make up the numbers" act. I think he's a bit shifty.



I don't know... Maggot went in out of the glc because he got the short straw... think he'd rather be out, smoking some weed, drinking booze and getting ready for their tour.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 9, 2006)

Fuck me, you really are in love aren't you? It's real.


----------



## the B (Jan 9, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Fuck me, you really are in love aren't you? It's real.



But Maggot isn't your mum, is he?


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah, I've got Maggot down as my "slow burn" of the series. 

Would still absolutely love to see Chantelle walk away with the prize tho. But I imagine the knives will come out this afternoon during nominations.


----------



## foo (Jan 9, 2006)

my friend just said that Rodman touched Chantelle up in a particularly pervy way - and she got upset. 

i didn't see that!   

anyone else?


----------



## aurora green (Jan 9, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> see?
> 
> what other thread could we get away with this kind of assasination?
> 
> love it.




I love it too!  
This thread is the perfect companion to watching the show.

Btw, I've had a good look at Prestons nose, and I still fancy him.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 9, 2006)

I cannot believe that Jodie has the nerve to slag off Jordan's nose when her schnozz is frankly peculiar.

She's a silly, silly cow.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 9, 2006)

Blimey 

So Rodman _is _a slease bag.... oh Chantelle, be careful  

And Jodie - let's hope chanting is the making of  her   

Hmmmmmm


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jan 9, 2006)

May I just make the point that George Galloways comment to Jodie Marsh.. just now... was an absolute _classic_!

Made even more so by the fact that it passed so high over her head she thought it was an aeroplane!


----------



## Callie (Jan 9, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I cannot believe that Jodie has the nerve to slag off Jordan's nose when her schnozz is frankly peculiar.




I can believe you have the nerve to slag off jodies nose because she slagged off jordans nose, when perhaps your nose isnt perfect either


----------



## zenie (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh FFS I cant stand to listen to her anymore.   

(who am I talking about? I'll let you guess)


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2006)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> May I just make the point that George Galloways comment to Jodie Marsh.. just now... was an absolute _classic_!
> 
> Made even more so by the fact that it passed so high over her head she thought it was an aeroplane!



Bloody great  

And then she went into the diary room with the poor me act again. She doesn't see it at all...

Rodman is really having a problem with all the semi nekkid girls wandering around


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 9, 2006)

She is think as pig shit man, heh heh heh.


----------



## Callie (Jan 9, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> She is think as pig shit man, heh heh heh.




aww I had to quote that


----------



## trashpony (Jan 9, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> I can believe you have the nerve to slag off jodies nose because she slagged off jordans nose, when perhaps your nose isnt perfect either



Well, she started it! Etc etc


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2006)

George: " "I don't think you have the right to call Eskimos primitive"
Jodie: "Well the don't have shops do they?!"

Classic! She really is a nob. I do not like her.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 9, 2006)

Class! 

Just heard Chantelle say 'No Faria, I don't think you should be there. You're like ... eleven'

PMSL


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Class!
> 
> Just heard Chantelle say 'No Faria, I don't think you should be there. You're like ... eleven'
> 
> PMSL



I chuckled at that too. It was the way she delivered it aswell.

On a different note.

I *heart* Preston. Big time.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 9, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> I *heart* Preston. Big time.



Me too


----------



## mk12 (Jan 9, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Me too



Strange eyes though?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 9, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Strange eyes though?



Hmmm - just looks a bit stoned to me. No bad thing . Not like I want to discuss philosophy with him or anything


----------



## zenie (Jan 9, 2006)

'If it looks good, if it tastes good, I'm a eat it'


----------



## Ms T (Jan 9, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Me too



Me three!

I have to say I'm with George Galloway on this one (and I never thought I'd say that!).  Rodman is a sexual predator and Jodie's acting like a silly little tart.  I watched her on that Holiday Reps progamme in the summer and quite liked her -- she got stuck in and was a good laugh, but she's really not doing herself any favours on Big Bro.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> 'If it looks good, if it tastes good, I'm a eat it'



She is all kinds of classy.  

Those two slagbags better keep away from my Preston. 

(I actually quite like Chantelle and wish twatface Jodie wasn't dragging her into her pool of sluttiness)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 9, 2006)

Jodie isn't doing herself any favours at all....people in glss houses shouldn't throw stones and all that....

Rodman is a sexual predator and she is leading him on big time...she will get no sympathy.

George was spot on with his comments about her and to her today.

Jodie and denis up for eviction me thinks.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 9, 2006)

I have tried my utmost to watch and I just have to switch over. This is the first time ever that I have found myself unable to watch it. It's the worst Big Brother ever IMO.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 9, 2006)

Well I'm finding all this very entertaining, far bigger improvement on last summer.  

Chantelle and Preston will be ther to the end. 

faria to go first if she is nominated.

oh and Tracy is stunning.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 9, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Well I'm finding all this very entertaining, far bigger improvement on last summer.
> 
> Chantelle and Preston will be ther to the end.



Yeap they could probably do it.



> faria to go first if she is nominated.
> 
> oh and Tracy is stunning.



Faria has managed to stay quiet though and isn't coming across as that contravestial/annoying etc...so i think she may be saved for this week.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 9, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> George: " "I don't think you have the right to call Eskimos primitive"
> Jodie: "Well the don't have shops do they?!"
> 
> Classic! She really is a nob. I do not like her.



Yessssssssss! that was just awful.

I really dislike this woman - I had never heard of her before despite all her whining about 'everyone' slagging her off alll the time.

I haven't watched the programme since the first night because I have been travelling -wouldn't have believed I could dislike some one so much so soon.

I LOVE Pete though


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 9, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> I have tried my utmost to watch and I just have to switch over. This is the first time ever that I have found myself unable to watch it. It's the worst Big Brother ever IMO.



Me too.. I keep getting all excited about watching it but after about 5 minutes I just can't stand it any more..


----------



## FifthFromFront (Jan 9, 2006)

pennimania said:
			
		

> I LOVE Pete though


I'd love to take the cunt to China and get them to skin the bastard alive so we don't damage his skin, all for someone elses fashion. See how great he thinks it is then.

FFF


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 9, 2006)

I missed the last snippet of tonight's show when Rodman said something to Jodie when she was laying on the bed....what did he say?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 9, 2006)

That george guy, do you think he likes me?


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 9, 2006)

FifthFromFront said:
			
		

> I'd love to take the cunt to China and get them to skin the bastard alive so we don't damage his skin, all for someone elses fashion. See how great he thinks it is then.
> 
> FFF


Yawn!

In China love, the new industrial poor eat protein once every 30 meals. I'd like to take a few animal rights activists over there and feed them to the Chinese 


[refuses to get into any arguments with peta people today]


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2006)

I though he said something about blow jobs


----------



## X-77 (Jan 9, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> I have tried my utmost to watch and I just have to switch over. This is the first time ever that I have found myself unable to watch it. It's the worst Big Brother ever IMO.


I think it's pretty unwatchable too..it's sooo cringeworthy


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 9, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I though he said something about blow jobs


Really


----------



## bfg (Jan 9, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Faria has managed to stay quiet though and isn't coming across as that contravestial/annoying etc...so i think she may be saved for this week.





Naaah shes fuckin winding me up. When she does open her mouth its the same 'Sven/the press are bastards/i did nothing wrong we're both single' lyrics, thinking that theres someone on this planet that gives a shit. 

First one out, if its up to me. Keep Jodie n Dennis in a bit longer, their sexual frustrations gonna get a bit more interesting, I think


----------



## academia (Jan 9, 2006)

I did my own famousness research using google.com, below search term and number of results:

1. "george galloway" *1,180,000*
2. "dennis rodman" *872,000*
3. "traci bingham" *644,000*
4. "jodie marsh" *357,000*
5. "michael barrymore" *116,000*
6. "rula lenska" *96,500*
7. chantelle "big brother" *60,500*  
8. "pete burns" *56,000*
9. "faria alam" *43,000*
10. preston "ordinary boys" *22,600*
11. maggot "goldie lookin chain" *14,800*


----------



## FifthFromFront (Jan 9, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Yawn!
> 
> In China love, the new industrial poor eat protein once every 30 meals. I'd like to take a few animal rights activists over there and feed them to the Chinese
> ]



But this isn't about protein is it. Its about selling it to overpaid fuckwits. 

FFF


----------



## the B (Jan 9, 2006)

Hmm...

"Ordinary Boys" - 687k

"Goldie Lookin Chain" - 927k


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 9, 2006)

Drool...


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 10, 2006)

bfg said:
			
		

> Naaah shes fuckin winding me up. When she does open her mouth its the same 'Sven/the press are bastards/i did nothing wrong we're both single' lyrics, thinking that theres someone on this planet that gives a shit.



Yeah she keeps banging on about how they were "both unmarried people, so what was the problem?"

Then Jodie asked "But he had a girlfriend though didn't he?"

To which she replied "No, she was his partner, she was living with him"

Er, kind of stepped on your own point there love.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 10, 2006)

quite enjoying cbblive right now. jodie and chantelle in one room, jodie moaning that the "others" don't know how to have fun. maggot, barrymore, preston, galloway, and pete burns slagging off, in pete's words, the church of jodie marsh. it's almost as bitchy as this thread...!


----------



## shandy (Jan 10, 2006)

sad as I am to admit to watching it, but if any fellow insomniacs have nothing better to do, there is a decent argument kicking off between Barrymore and Jodie Marsh on E4 now...


----------



## shandy (Jan 10, 2006)

Barrymore hasn't been so animated since he had that pool party


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2006)

shandy said:
			
		

> sad as I am to admit to watching it, but if any fellow insomniacs have nothing better to do, *there is a decent argument kicking off between Barrymore and Jodie Marsh on E4 now...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Just tuned in......
> It's all a bit calm.
> ...


----------



## shandy (Jan 10, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> Just tuned in......
> It's all a bit calm.
> 
> Have they finished their spat ?



Barrymore was laying in earlier.  It's just bubbling along now...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2006)

shandy said:
			
		

> Barrymore was laying in earlier.  *It's just bubbling along now...*



Yes it is.......
I'm tired of that orange looking woman........
Don't want to get into slagging her....too easy
But fuck , does she ask for it.

She will walk.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2006)

They have cut to the bedroom........  

But the voices are raised.......  

Wakey wakey ! housemates.


----------



## shandy (Jan 10, 2006)

This is a poor effort from E4 - we can hear the argument in the background but the camera's on that Baywatch woman asleep in the bedroom. Are they saving the row for the highlights show or wha?


----------



## shandy (Jan 10, 2006)

yay! and we're back...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2006)

It's painful to watch.

There is a lot of bullying going on.


----------



## shandy (Jan 10, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> It's painful to watch.
> 
> There is a lot of bullying going on.



who's bullying who?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2006)

shandy said:
			
		

> who's bullying who?



That monster of a man is an horrendous bully.
So is the orange woman.
Barrymore,not guilty.....not here at least.


----------



## shandy (Jan 10, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> That monster of a man is an horrendous bully.
> So is the orange woman.
> Barrymore,not guilty.....not here at least.




monster of a man - is that Pete Burns?

I agree - Barrymore was really just trying to get her to have a think - although he was in league with Burns (if he's the  monster?)

Anyroad, jodie fucked off to bed for a think and a kip.

Good tv for 4 in the morning.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2006)

shandy said:
			
		

> monster of a man - is that Pete Burns?
> 
> I agree - Barrymore was really just trying to get her to have a think - although he was in league with Burns (if he's the  monster?)
> 
> ...



I think she flounced off to bed.......
Barrymore is no innocent (coughs)....but i think he was trying to take the sting out of the row.
Burns - what a name for a monster ! He is a nasty piece of work.


----------



## shandy (Jan 10, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> I think she flounced off to bed.......
> Barrymore is no innocent (coughs)....but i think he was trying to take the sting out of the row.
> Burns - what a name for a monster ! He is a nasty piece of work.



I think Burnsy's allright. Scouse trans-seen-it-all.  He was only suggesting that Jodie be less vitriolic to folk like Jordan. His point being that they should really be allies (even if they wanted to in the short term manufacture some press spat to generate more interest / get more money) as they were in the same boat. And would probably meet up later in life and consider their 'feud' to be ridiculous.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2006)

Girls will be girls and all that...bitch bitch bitch..I personally think that Jodie made a fatal mistake by trying to use BB as a platform to have a TV dig at Jordon. She has made herself look petty and immature and I'm not surprised that people are having a go about it.

She has gone on about people bullying her and slagging her off when she has done little else but slag people off herself......Yes she is entitled to her opinion but if you can't take it love, keep your thoughts to yourself.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 10, 2006)

dennis rodman is soooooooooo creepy 

Rodman "before we leave, we have sex yeah?"

Chantelle "you asking me, or telling me?"

then later he was dry humping jodie through her duvet.

YUCK!

jodie, chantelle and preston had me creased up last night - more fun please "celebrities"


----------



## Flashman (Jan 10, 2006)

I think Jodie is as mad as a box of toads, and needs help. Same for Faria. I was hopeful Rodman would turn out to be interesting, but he's just a big ignorant twat who thinks that wearing dresses and having nose studs makes one interesting. Burns is funny but bitchy, George is George, Barrymore is _creeeeeeepy_, Preston has the scariest eyes I've ever seen - just _austere_ man, Chantelle I like, Maggot isn't doing much, neither is Rula. Traci? Where she is.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> then later he was dry humping jodie through her duvet.
> 
> YUCK!



Errr....did you see the bit in the kitchen when she was sitting on the counter and wrapped her legs around him and laid back....he is a predator but she is making herself look completely stupid...hell he keeps testing the water with her and then backing off laughing.....And about the duvet incident....she was parading around in her undies and had her arse in the air when he was on top of her......If you don't want that kind of attention you have to say so...


----------



## aqua (Jan 10, 2006)

but don't forget everyone - she's not a slag*






*or whatever the phrase was she used


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 10, 2006)

hard not to parade around in your undies in there though innit?

but yeah, I get your point - but it doesn't excuse his behaviour either. you're going down a dangerous route there.


----------



## aqua (Jan 10, 2006)

Denis is vile - utterly repulsive 

but then I think I would have slapped him/said something by now - seems they are all too happy for the attention from where I was sat


----------



## girasol (Jan 10, 2006)

Putting aside the fact that Peter Burns may/may not be wearing a monkey coat (I'm beginning to wonder if it's a wind up), I really like him!  I want him to win!


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2006)

Rodman and Jodie out. 

Jodie cos she's a danger to herself i reckon - wtf is wrong with that woman??   

Rodman cos he's a danger to any female who smiles at him. he makes me feel ill - i felt stupidly protective of Chantelle when he was sniffing round her last night   

unix and i were watching through our fingers at the bit in the kitchen where Jodie had her legs round Rodman.   

George cracked me up when he said (understandably maybe) that he was hoping for some intelligent conversations in the house....he then gave us a hint of what he deems this to be. 'i thought they'd ask me what Blair was like...' me me me me. most of 'em don't even know who he is!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 10, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> Rodman cos he's a danger to any female who smiles at him. he makes me feel ill - i felt stupidly protective of Chantelle when he was sniffing round her last night


milesy and I felt like that for chantelle too - I hope some of the others in the house feel the same way.


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2006)

i still like Pete but was a bit pissed off with him when he had that beef with Jodie, yet didn't tackle her alone. erm...why not?? he ilicited support from the others before having a go - and it just looked like bullying to me. 

if he's that outspoken, why not just tell her what he thinks. on his own. 

god he has beeeeautiful eyes! <swooon>


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 10, 2006)

*jingle jangle*

now then boys and girls.....


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 10, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> George cracked me up when he said (understandably maybe) that he was hoping for some intelligent conversations in the house....he then gave us a hint of what he deems this to be. 'i thought they'd ask me what Blair was like...' me me me me. most of 'em don't even know who he is!



But he is the most famous person _in the world!_ Practically every single Muslim knows who he is!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 10, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> But he is the most famous person _in the world!_ Practically every single Muslim knows who he is!



One and a Half Billion of them know him he was claiming last night!

He's bigger than Mohammed!


----------



## zenie (Jan 10, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> now then boys and girls.....




That would be soooo cool  
_
"Now then Now then" _


----------



## zenie (Jan 10, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> But he is the most famous person _in the world!_ Practically every single Muslim knows who he is!




yeh why the fuck _does_ he think that?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 10, 2006)

nominations - here


----------



## soam (Jan 10, 2006)

JIm'll fix em


----------



## Flashman (Jan 10, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> nominations - here



Burns may face prison too


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 10, 2006)

Saville would be a pain in the arse. .Pie Face's dad knows him pretty well, and the stories i heard about him are astonishing. a VERY shrewd man - never gets paid in cash..


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Saville would be a pain in the arse. .Pie Face's dad knows him pretty well, and the stories i heard about him are astonishing. a VERY shrewd man - never gets paid in cash..



i think he's ace! hysterical nonetheless!

erm, so what _does_ he get paid in then?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 10, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i think he's ace! hysterical nonetheless!
> 
> erm, so what _does_ he get paid in then?




I _knew_ this thread would bring you out from your hiding place.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Saville would be a pain in the arse. .Pie Face's dad knows him pretty well, and the stories i heard about him are astonishing. a VERY shrewd man - never gets paid in cash..



I've heard he likes some odd sex too. I mean VERY odd. Rhymes with stecrophilia and worpses. Allegedly. Stems from his adoration of The Duchess. Allegedly.


----------



## zenie (Jan 10, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> I've heard he likes some odd sex too. I mean VERY odd. Rhymes with stecrophilia and worpses. Allegedly. Stems from his adoration of The Duchess. Allegedly.




Oh stop it 

Saville would be wicked - no weirder then 'yeh it's Wackie' coming in last year


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 10, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> I _knew_ this thread would bring you out from your hiding place.



screw you! i've been er spending time in my country retreat in dorset. no broadband there see. they've never even heard of telewest!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2006)

A colleague's housemate has shagged him and claims that when she was noshing him, he would say 'ooh that's lovely,that's smashing that' and at the moment of climax, he went 'eurrieurrieurrieurri' - not sure how to transcribe that, but I'm sure you know what I mean.

And if anyone's ever read those transcripts of the unbroadcast episode of HIGNFY, it would seem Saville is a very sinister character indeed. I'm sure it will all come out when he's dead.


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2006)

yuk, Jimmy Saville's another creep imo. i've got a mate who knew him pretty well during the 70s when he was in the 'music business - and he completely agrees with me about him being a creepy wanker. 

oh yeh, did you see that programme where he showed his 'shrine' to his mum? and was upset because he didn't get a big celeb suite on the QE2. 

nob of the highest order.  

imo etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.visordown.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-11880.html


----------



## Belushi (Jan 10, 2006)

> And if anyone's ever read those transcripts of the unbroadcast episode of HIGNFY, it would seem Saville is a very sinister character indeed. I'm sure it will all come out when he's dead.



Innit, v. disurbing.


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2006)

SAVILLE
I do fuck miners, that's quite correct. I have always done so. They can do
the most wonderful things with cigars. 


nice.   

<shudder>

i'm glad i never went on Jim'll friggin fix it and had to sit on that wanker's lap!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> hard not to parade around in your undies in there though innit?
> 
> but yeah, I get your point - but it doesn't excuse his behaviour either. you're going down a dangerous route there.



I wasn't excusing his behaviour at all and am not going down any dangerous route....My suggestion is that her contradictive behaviour will/ is getting her into trouble....Rodman is a predator...I've said that before.....


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 10, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Innit, v. disurbing.



wot is it wot is it?! where do i find it out? is it on the net? er yeh, not that i'm interested or owt...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> Denis is vile - utterly repulsive
> 
> but then I think I would have slapped him/said something by now - seems they are all too happy for the attention from where I was sat



Was my point....and if they don't like it..They need to say so!


----------



## zenie (Jan 10, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> http://www.visordown.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-11880.html




OMFG 

I take it all back.   

Is the story about the girl true then?


----------



## zenie (Jan 10, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i'm glad i never went on Jim'll friggin fix it and had to sit on that wanker's lap!



I was thinking the same thing and I wrote in for it   



> Rancid pus-filled cock


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2006)

Gisbourne (a lurker) wrote this on another forum:
"I went to the Cybernetics dept at Reading University once, and sat on Jimmy's robotic chair 
(the one that had the robot arm that picked up the medals for him). Not very comfy. 
Thing is, I nudged this switch on the end of the arm by mistake, and a drawer whizzed open 
revealing a line of coke and a dildo covered in shit."

He is a bit of a joker though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2006)

I have also heard stories about his love caravan parked outside Radio 1 back in the day. And someone else I know has darkly hinted about all sorts of nefarious shenanigans - this person wants him dead - best not go any further on a public message board though.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 10, 2006)

Good old Paul Merton. Allegedly.


----------



## hektik (Jan 10, 2006)

Is he taking the piss ?

"I know that anyone who loves the Ordinary Boys will understand the subtleties of why I'm doing this.... I'm going because the lines between alternative and mainstream are so blurred.  This is the final taboo..."


Oh.
My.
Gosh.

sitting ina house surrounded by a bunch of twats, the final taboo - I always thought homosexual sodomy before the watershed on BBC1 would get that prize.


----------



## LDR (Jan 10, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> http://www.visordown.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-11880.html


Bloody Hell.  I always thought he was creepy but I didn't expect that.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 10, 2006)

academia said:
			
		

> I did my own famousness research using google.com, below search term and number of results:
> 
> 1. "george galloway" *1,180,000*
> 2. "dennis rodman" *872,000*
> ...


I'm sure some of the 14,800 are mine.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't care. I still love him.

edit: Preston..not Jimmy Saville!


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 10, 2006)

i think there's a lot of bullshit about Saville, actually. i don't like the man but i also think there's a tendency to always assume the worst if someone is a bit odd. the necrophilia allegations, all that, utter fucking bollocks IMO.

he's a strange bloke, and a bit of a crook i reckon, but he's not a bloody necrophile etc.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Bloody Hell.  I always thought he was creepy but I didn't expect that.


 It's not true though. That was exposed as a fake years ago.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 10, 2006)

edited for being over opinionated    sorry


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> he's a strange bloke, and a bit of a crook i reckon, but *he's not a bloody necrophile* etc.



how do you know he's not?


----------



## belboid (Jan 10, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> how do you know he's not?


cos Dub has met him when he (Dub) WAS dead.  And being such a sexy corpse, there's no way Saville would have been able to resist having his wicked way with him were the story true.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 10, 2006)

Saville?  Bloody hell.  That'll wake em up.  Dennis might finally get his end away.  

It was shuddery watching him sleaze onto Chantalle but she'll be ok.  The minute he makes a move everyone in the house will go into protective mode - he knows this and that's why he's going in for the kill with jodie.

Cos if he makes her look like a fool and a silly little tart no-one's going to care are they?  She'll be the one villified for it and he can just walk away and laugh about it with his wanky little bunch of yes-man VIP room pals while he clicks his fingers and gets another starlet to suck his nob.

I think it's a bit harsh to judge her for the eskimo comment as well.  I for one don't think she meant the word "primitive" in a negative or disparaging way.  She's just echoing the mainstream values of our society which equate technology and spending power with progress - in fact she presented perfectly mainstream attitudes to cultures which have different values to ours.  

And Galloway can fuck off with his righteous indignation about the "murder" comment.  Erm George, I do believe you have pointed out that our taxes paying for the war makes us murderers by association, that failing to attack sanctions makes us murderers by association.  She might be a bit naive when it comes to discussing ethical issues about animals but ffs she isn't the one wandering around in a gorrilla suit and equating a matter of personal taste and fashion to a matter of survival.  For Pete Burns to harp on about eskimos wearing fur is sick.  He's not living in the north fucking pole is he?

Jodie's been hanging out in ladmag land for too long and it's painful to see she talks that language and has taken on that sort of juvenile way of thinking.  But that is going to happen when you are an insecure young woman who is eager to please and wants desperately to be liked.  To be liked by people in her world you've got to flash your bits and "be a sport". 

Christ, it is not going to be nice for her when she gets out.  In a way it's a good thing that everyone seems to deplore the things Jodie Marsh stands for - fucking brilliant that there is widespread condemnation of this sort of shit.  But it's going to be made out it's all about Jodie when it ain't.  She's just a mirror of this sick fucking world if you ask me.  I got no respect for the bitches like Burns who see an easy target to have a pop at, an easy foil for their particular brand of acid ego-driven drag-queen "wit".  It's disgusting to watch, more disgusting than watching jodie make a fool of herself even.

I really hope she doesn't shag dennis.  She's getting so little positive attention in that house that his creepy dry humping is going to feel like affection.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 10, 2006)

hektik said:
			
		

> Is he taking the piss ?
> 
> "I know that anyone who loves the Ordinary Boys will understand the subtleties of why I'm doing this.... I'm going because the lines between alternative and mainstream are so blurred.  This is the final taboo..."
> 
> ...



He's talking oot his arse for sure.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2006)

You've spent way too much time thinking about this, haven't you?


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 10, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You've spent way too much time thinking about this, haven't you?



It is a crucial issue.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry massy I dropped off half way through that post.


I bet it was really good though.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 10, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> Sorry massy I dropped off half way through that post.
> 
> 
> I bet it was really good though.



Don't worry, i'll PM it to you.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 10, 2006)

This message is hidden because Masseuse is on your ignore list.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 10, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> how do you know he's not?



i don't. but i have never heard any convincing evidence whatsoever for the prosecution. i think people just fill in the gaps in people's lives when they're odd.


----------



## milesy (Jan 10, 2006)

i have read massy's post and decided that that's _exactly_ both how i feel and what i was about to write 

i want preston or chantelle to win at the mo


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 10, 2006)

can i just say, it has only just dawned on me that youre all talking about jimmy saville. i thought you were talking about pete   that's why i said i thought he was ace, hysterical, etc. i don't know about him fucking dead people or kids or any of that, but i retract the notion that i find him funny. cos he's not. he's a friggin bell-end. 

pete, on the other hand, is genius!


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jan 10, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Saville?  Bloody hell.  That'll wake em up.  Dennis might finally get his end away.
> 
> It was shuddery watching him sleaze onto Chantalle but she'll be ok.  The minute he makes a move everyone in the house will go into protective mode - he knows this and that's why he's going in for the kill with jodie.
> 
> ...



Have I told you I like you yet?





> But it's going to be made out it's all about Jodie when it ain't.  She's just a mirror of this sick fucking world if you ask me.  I got no respect for the bitches like Burns who see an easy target to have a pop at, an easy foil for their particular brand of acid ego-driven drag-queen "wit".  It's disgusting to watch, more disgusting than watching jodie make a fool of herself even.
> 
> I really hope she doesn't shag dennis.  She's getting so little positive attention in that house that his creepy dry humping is going to feel like affection.



She'll shag him for the column inches *snigger*. But he's too much man for her.

She likes boys... less of a challenge.


----------



## girasol (Jan 10, 2006)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> She'll shag him for the column inches *snigger*. But *he's too much man for her*.
> 
> She likes boys... less of a challenge.



I don't understand that comment...  Why is he too much of man?  He's such a stereotypical alpha male he has me reaching for the sick bag everytime I see him (dennis that is).

He's a creep, and I think he's scared of Marsh!  

And doesn't Preston have a girlfriend?


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't think he's scared of Jodie.  He just goes up to her, has a grope, gets her giggling nervously, then "withdraws" leaving her legs akimbo looking confused and embarrassed.  It's really horrible to watch.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> He's a creep, and I think he's scared of Marsh!


I agree he's dangerous and cringe-worthy but he is making Jodie look silly by winding her up/ seeing how far he can go and then walking away making sexist-humous comments.....I think he said last night...'pussy's got it bad'...whilst walking away from a confused drunken Jodie who was sprawled across the kitchen counter.....


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 10, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> He's a creep, and I think he's scared of Marsh!



according the the mirror he's an animal in bed. so jodie (damn that silly cow for having my name!   ) can't fuck him owing to the fact that she's a vegetarian. or something.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jan 10, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I don't understand that comment...  Why is he too much of man?  He's such a stereotypical alpha male he has me reaching for the sick bag everytime I see him.



In every way. By all the indicators of masculinity.

Strength, acheivement, experience, choice of partner, celebrity status, sexual prowess, physical size, power, even intelligence.

I'm no fan of his, not by a long shot... but facts is facts and the guy is too much man for Jodie... and probably most women.


----------



## girasol (Jan 10, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I don't think he's scared of Jodie.  He just goes up to her, has a grope, gets her giggling nervously, then "withdraws" leaving her legs akimbo looking confused and embarrassed.  It's really horrible to watch.



I think he's scared, or perhaps intimidated is a better word, by her, she's as much of a predator as he is and I'm not sure he's used to it...  He wouldn't have the guts to go all the way even though he keeps going on about having sex with everyone.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jan 10, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> she's as much of a predator as he is and I'm not sure he's used to it...


?

Do you know his track record?

It's worth a look-up if only to to realise how nepotistic 'hollywood' relationships can be...


----------



## girasol (Jan 10, 2006)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> In every way. By all the indicators of masculinity.
> 
> Strength, acheivement, experience, choice of partner, celebrity status, sexual prowess, physical size, power, even intelligence.
> 
> I'm no fan of his, not by a long shot... *but facts is facts and the guy is too much man for Jodie*... and probably most women.



I still don't understand what you mean... How can a man be too much of a man for a woman?

Are you saying he's only enough of a man for another man?


----------



## girasol (Jan 10, 2006)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> ?
> 
> Do you know his track record?
> 
> It's worth a look-up if only to to realise how nepotistic 'hollywood' relationships can be...



Well, he likes to boast about how good in bed he is... That in itself makes me think his bark is worse than his bite.

His track record:  He's always cheated on his thousands of girlfriends, except for one (he said so last night)...

How does that make him a real man?  It just makes him an idiot and a sex addict.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jan 10, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Well, he likes to boast about how good in bed he is... That in itself makes me think his bark is worse than his bite.



Don't be fooled. Not that I know personally, but it's probably true...



> His track record:  He's always cheated on his thousands of girlfriends, except for one (he said so last night)...



I think we should take his use of the word 'girlfriend' to mean 'casual, convenient shag'.



> How does that make him a real man?  It just makes him an idiot and a sex addict.



I never said 'real' man. That's a different thing... I said 'too much' man.

Masculinity gone into overkill.


----------



## zenie (Jan 10, 2006)

Claps at Masseuse

You're right y'know


----------



## girasol (Jan 10, 2006)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> Don't be fooled. Not that I know personally, but it's probably true...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh!!!  Si, si, I know what you mean!  Gotcha!


----------



## zenie (Jan 10, 2006)

It does seem like classic sexist and demeaning behaviour from Rodman.

She wants to have fun - he wants to ridicule and humilate and embarass her as much as possible.

<sarcasm>

It's ok for him cos he's a man so he's allowed to be a slag right??   

</sarcasm>


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jan 10, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> It does seem like classic sexist and demeaning behaviour from Rodman.
> 
> She wants to have fun - he wants to ridicule and humilate and embarass her as much as possible.



She's perfectly capable of doing that all by herself... I think he's just playing.

The man shoots at baskets all his career... why expect any different?  



> <sarcasm>
> 
> It's ok for him cos he's a man so he's allowed to be a slag right??
> 
> </sarcasm>



It's ok for anyone to be a slag, if that's what they want.

It's not ok to whinge about it for hours afterwards.


----------



## zenie (Jan 10, 2006)

Hmm I can only see it from him.

Like he doesn't like the fact she is a slag or a predatory female??

Can you see it like that at all?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> It does seem like classic sexist and demeaning behaviour from Rodman.
> 
> She wants to have fun - he wants to ridicule and humilate and embarass her as much as possible.
> 
> ...



It doesn't look like classic sexist behaviour to me...it looks like classic I'm a twat behaviour from both of them. He wants to have fun as well and to be fair she has managed to embarass herself without his help.....He has proved himself a fool and a predator It's not a competition.
(They are both allowed to be 'slags' although I don't use that word to describe anyone myself.)

If he's laughing at her it's because she making herself look stupid and I really don't think he can believe how far she has been prepared to go/let him go.......he continuously testing the water and then backing off....


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jan 10, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Hmm I can only see it from him.
> 
> Like he doesn't like the fact she is a slag or a predatory female??
> 
> Can you see it like that at all?



Not really.. because I don't think she's stupid.

At all.

She knows she's being played... but instead of backing away or coming up with an alternate strategy she's trying to play him at a game he's _much, much_ better at.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jan 10, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> It doesn't look like classic sexist behaviour to me...it looks like classic I'm a twat behaviour from both of them. He wants to have fun as well and to be fair she has managed to embarass herself without his help.....He has proved himself a fool and a predator It's not a competition.
> (They are both allowed to be 'slags' although I don't use that word to describe anyone myself.)
> 
> If he's laughing at her it's because she making herself look stupid and I really don't think he can believe how far she has been prepared to go/let him go.......he continuously testing the water and then backing off....



Spot on.

Except it IS a competition. In every way.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 10, 2006)

*kisses masseuse*

I wish I was clever sometimes y'know


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2006)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> Spot on.
> 
> Except it IS a competition. In every way.



I meant a competition between us deciding who is to blame for their equally bad behaviour....they both have themselves to blame.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm really sad that Dennis has portrayed himself as such an unpleasant creature - I've met him and altho he is physically intimidating (6'9" with the body of a god) he was so sweet to my son and happily signed not only his book (was at a book signing), but Josh's new Rodman 91 Chicago Bulls shirt, his basketball, his trainers and posed for pics. Came over as a nice guy then - this doesn't seem like the same man.....


----------



## greenman (Jan 10, 2006)

_Commercial Break_ 
Our own Urban 75 "Should we evict Galloway?" thread now up and running on UK Politics forum.
Galloway Poll 
_End of Commercial_


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 10, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> And if anyone's ever read those transcripts of the unbroadcast episode of HIGNFY, it would seem Saville is a very sinister character indeed. I'm sure it will all come out when he's dead.




The man is gross, i was at one of those ricky gervais talk show things years back and Saville was on that, he behaved like a freak all the way through. When the cameras were off he prowled round the floor and finally pounced on the girl in front of me and gently took her hand made like he was gonna kiss it and then LICKED IT (all the way to her the top of her wrist)!!!!!! I really hope they dont put him in there


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> *kisses masseuse*
> 
> I wish I was clever sometimes y'know



innit. 

joins in with slurping (oops sorry kissing!) Masseuse. 

she's the dogs bollocks that one. i'm going to employ her to suss my life out.    xxx


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 10, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> innit.
> 
> joins in with slurping (oops sorry kissing!) Masseuse.
> 
> she's the dogs bollocks that one. i'm going to employ her to suss my life out.    xxx




Get a room ffs  


With a two way mirror.


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I don't think he's scared of Jodie.  He just goes up to her, has a grope, gets her giggling nervously, then "withdraws" leaving her legs akimbo looking confused and embarrassed.  It's really horrible to watch.



yeh, that was the point where unix and i were watching behind our fingers. we were yelling 'no no no no!' 

last night we were being such bitches that my oldest lad expressed his shock at us 'behaving like that' - and left the room.

oops.   

edit: is that your Rodman impression MG?


----------



## LDR (Jan 10, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> This message is hidden because Masseuse is on your ignore list.


I think Masseuse has been posting a lot of sense today and deserves some respect.

As for you MysteryGuest.  Well, if I can't say anything nice, I won't say anything at all.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 10, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> innit.
> 
> joins in with slurping (oops sorry kissing!) Masseuse.





Yeah, Masseuse is extreamly perceptive. That was such a good post.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 10, 2006)

These messages are hidden because LDR and foo are on your ghastly awful people list.


----------



## White Lotus (Jan 10, 2006)

I think I missed the bit about why we're talking about Saville.  Is he on the reserve team for going into the house?


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jan 10, 2006)

i would just like to say that i think Maggot is great,,, watching him takes me back to when i was a teenager, lots of us having a smoke in someones flat and there would always be a guy who was just like maggot and would have us all in stitches,, is he having sneaky joints in the garden??


----------



## pennimania (Jan 10, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Putting aside the fact that Peter Burns may/may not be wearing a monkey coat (I'm beginning to wonder if it's a wind up), I really like him!  I want him to win!



So do I- he is hilarious  

I missed that about the coat - assumed it was fake fur. I'm going on what he says not what he wears.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 10, 2006)

Can that coat really be real??
I've never seen a long haired gorilla but then I freely admit that I ain't seen every gorilla there is!


----------



## killer b (Jan 10, 2006)

of course it's a fucking wind up... self righteous peta types are always far too tempting for the likes of pete...


----------



## Belushi (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm absolutely sure that the Gorilla Coat thing is a wind up


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2006)

It can't be a monkey coat if it is a gorilla coat


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 10, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> ... self righteous peta types are always far too tempting for the likes of pete...



They deserve everything they get then if they can't spot the fact that it doesn't even _look _ like gorilla fur. Sheesh!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 10, 2006)

^^^ yep


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 10, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> i would just like to say that i think Maggot is great,,, watching him takes me back to when i was a teenager, lots of us having a smoke in someones flat and there would always be a guy who was just like maggot and would have us all in stitches,, is he having sneaky joints in the garden??




Yeah he is a proper Newport lad, a proper diamond  . I hope he wins, as much as i fancy preston, Maggott should win just for letting me listen to his lovely accent for a few weeks  

Where was all this stuff about the coat, are you guys watching more than the 9pm update if your knowing all this???


----------



## Droppin' (Jan 10, 2006)

I hope they take the whole thing off the air

Pile of absolute horse manure - always was


----------



## rennie (Jan 10, 2006)

so who's gonna be evicted?


----------



## killer b (Jan 10, 2006)

Droppin' said:
			
		

> I hope they take the whole thing off the air
> 
> Pile of absolute horse manure - always was




how insightful.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 10, 2006)

Droppin' said:
			
		

> I hope they take the whole thing off the air
> 
> Pile of absolute horse manure - always was



Bugger off then. 

Anyway..

I looove Maggot's accent too, but Preston still has my heart.

Michael Barrymoore is starting to make me feel nervous, unless he's entertaining everyone with his Worzel Gummidge or Hitler impressions which are just painful, he just looks sad and confused all the time with his furrowed brow.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jan 10, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Yeah he is a proper Newport lad, a proper diamond  . I hope he wins, as much as i fancy preston, Maggott should win just for letting me listen to his lovely accent for a few weeks
> 
> Where was all this stuff about the coat, are you guys watching more than the 9pm update if your knowing all this???



 i was born and bread in the newport area its strange coz he even has the same looks as some of the lads there, it must be the welsh genes,,

this 
is the thread about the gorilla coat,,
and preston is quite cute isnt he,,


----------



## sorearm (Jan 10, 2006)

*applauds at Masseuse*


----------



## pootle (Jan 10, 2006)

Droppin' said:
			
		

> I hope they take the whole thing off the air
> 
> Pile of absolute horse manure - always was



Why are you bothering to read this thread then?   

I think one of the reasons I love BB so much is it's innate ability to wind people up. People who thinks that telly is vulgar and Heat magazine is only read by people who were dropped on their heads as babies.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 10, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> i was born and bread in the newport area its strange coz he even has the same looks as some of the lads there, it must be the welsh genes,,
> 
> this
> is the thread about the gorilla coat,,
> and preston is quite cute isnt he,,




Fantastic a Newport lass  . Yeah preston is kinda lush but i totally have a thing about Welsh men especially from south wales  

Right i shall scope out that thread.


----------



## LDR (Jan 10, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> Why are you bothering to read this thread then?


Maybe for the same reason as me.  I haven't watched any of it and I doubt I will. 

But I'm fascinated by the way others are attracted to it and their voyeuristic behaviour. 

I think BB itself is a waste of life.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh blimey Masseuse has gone and got all serious   

Jodie's a slag and will shag Rodman on the outside if not inside the house - you know its true


----------



## LDR (Jan 10, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Jodie's a slag and will shag Rodman on the outside if not inside the house - you know its true


Isn't Rodman a slag too or is is a stud?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 10, 2006)

nah, he's just a bloke


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 10, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Isn't Rodman a slag too or is is a stud?


Oh yeah, he's a slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag too


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 10, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> nah, he's just a bloke


----------



## X-77 (Jan 10, 2006)

Droppin' said:
			
		

> I hope they take the whole thing off the air
> 
> Pile of absolute horse manure - always was


well why don't you bog off to the politics forum where they are discussing....er....Big Brother


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 10, 2006)

Just noticed Nino's tagline. It's not you, is it mate?


----------



## surfgirl (Jan 10, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

>



A sleaze I believe is the correct equivalent to slag.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 10, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> And Galloway can fuck off with his righteous indignation about the "murder" comment.  Erm George, I do believe you have pointed out that our taxes paying for the war makes us murderers by association,


perhaps Galloway has pointed out that our taxes pay for war (which they do) but I highly doubt whether he said that makes us murderers by association - I'm sure he pays a shit load of tax for a start so I can't imagine him voicing such an opinion.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 10, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Just noticed Nino's tagline. It's not you, is it mate?



You've got me!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 10, 2006)

surfgirl said:
			
		

> A sleaze I believe is the correct equivalent to slag.



My   was to Tank Girl's suggestion that this was common to all men/males.


----------



## The Lone Runner (Jan 10, 2006)

I just saw last nights on E4 - nearly choked on my dinner when George told Rula...
"I should have been number 1 on the podiums, I'm the most famous, every Muslim in the world, about 1.5billion people, know who I am...." 

He then went on to complain about the fact that nobody was interested in his job, or asking him about what Tony Blair is like....   

*ego alert!*

ps - sorry if this was already mentioned but thread is v long now. <edit - oh yes so it was on page 26-ish - d'oh!>


----------



## AnMarie (Jan 10, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> I just saw last nights on E4 - nearly choked on my dinner when George told Rula...
> "I should have been number 1 on the podiums, I'm the most famous, every Muslim in the world, about 1.5billion people, know who I am...."
> 
> He then went on to complain about the fact that nobody was interested in his job, or asking him about what Tony Blair is like....
> ...



thanks for that, cant be bothered to to read back


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 10, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> My   was to Tank Girl's suggestion that this was common to all men/males.


that's your intepretation, certainly wasn't my suggestion 

I was suggesting that behaviour like jodie's in a bloke is (by some) considered to be ok, hence me saying he's just a bloke, rather than having some sort of derogatory name used to describe him.


----------



## Aravis (Jan 10, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> nah, he's just a bloke



That's quite a double standard....


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 10, 2006)

yes it is, and it's not one that I hold.


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah, get with the programme Avaris.


----------



## Aravis (Jan 10, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> yes it is, and it's not one that I hold.



Sorry, I assumed and put my oar in


----------



## Cloud (Jan 10, 2006)

Maggot can't take his ale can he?


----------



## Addy (Jan 10, 2006)

The housmates had to play cluedo today.

Can you guess who dunnit?


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2006)

that was horrible. pete and (especially) barrymore were a pair of utter bastards.   

i can't believe we were defending Jodie in our house just then. i was nearly shouting at the telly. 

i didn't like tonight's show.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 10, 2006)

i'm torn. they were being awful, but confronted with her i can't be sure i'd be any better. she's a fucking idiot.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> that was horrible. pete and (especially) barrymore were a pair of utter bastards.
> 
> i can't believe we were defending Jodie in our house just then. i was nearly shouting at the telly.
> 
> i didn't like tonight's show.



Your right foo....no one deserves to be bullied like that but lets not forget that the editors of the programme have a plan.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah, sickening bullying from those two. What a pair of wankers.


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i'm torn. they were being awful, but confronted with her i can't be sure i'd be any better. she's a fucking idiot.



nope. can't deal with what they just did. no matter who it was - it went over the line, way over in my opinion.

and i still don't like the woman.

and as for that fuckin barrymore, him telling anyone to sort themselves out?! 

amazing.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i'm torn. they were being awful, but confronted with her i can't be sure i'd be any better. she's a fucking idiot.



the problem for me is in essence I agree with what they are saying to her...and she is very manipulative with the negative/emotion bit...i know people like her and they have inspired the same feelings in me.......I'm not happy with the ganging up though. If you've got something to say do it with grace and don't bring an army.


----------



## girasol (Jan 10, 2006)

Yep, that was pretty bad!  I can't believe I actually felt sympathy for Jodie!  

Barrymore is really creepy...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> nope. can't deal with what they just did. no matter who it was - it went over the line, way over in my opinion.
> 
> and i still don't like the woman.
> 
> ...



Let's face it they all have their issues, thats crystal clear.
I think Jodie's have become the focus because of the way she has been behaving.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 10, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> and as for that fuckin barrymore, him telling anyone to sort themselves out?!



but in his own cackhanded way, i think he was actually trying to help


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> but in his own cackhanded way, i think he was actually trying to help



do you really believe that? 

sorry Dub. i think the man's probably ill but not a nice person at all. a weak man turned bully. i doubt we'll agree on that one though. 

edit, don't get me wrong, i still think jodie's well fucked up too. i just hated seeing them do that. 

i've softened towards maggot now at least   

hey ho, it's only telly


----------



## oddworld (Jan 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> but in his own cackhanded way, i think he was actually trying to help



I think the intentions were there, they just badly delivered "the talk".


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2006)

Very clever editing though...there was much more to that. Programme makers are building up to a big first eviction.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i'm torn.


Which is just what a partygoer once said to Barrymore, coincidentally


----------



## clandestino (Jan 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i'm torn. they were being awful, but confronted with her i can't be sure i'd be any better. she's a fucking idiot.



i'm torn as well. i thought they were unfair, but she's been so annoying over the last couple of days. i keep swinging between being irritated by her and feeling sorry for her. 

whatever the outcome, she's fucked this up so badly.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

Pete Burns and Michael Barymore ard not people i want advice off of. No matter how gen it was offered. They can't play the elder statsemen with anyone - look at the fucking pair of them.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Pete Burns and Michael Barymore ard not people i want advice off of. No matter how gen it was offered. They can't play the eder statsemen - look at the fucking pair of them.




but having been through the mill and both fucked up to some extent, surely they're ideally placed to advise how to deal with things, even just if based on their own disasters?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2006)

If someone's a cunt, surely they need telling?


----------



## The Lone Runner (Jan 10, 2006)

need details please people....bloody boyfriend hogged TV to watch new series of Battlestar Galatica so missed whole episode....ARRGGHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2006)

Let's not forget that the weaker ones are most likely to fall first and if Jodie was a well adjusted and balanced person she wouldn't have had so many ups and downs already.....Pete and Barrymore are not the hardest folk there and no matter what happens they will fall foul of the situation as well.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> If someone's a cunt, surely they need telling?


 Yes they do...I suppose it 's the way you tell them.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 10, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> If someone's a cunt, surely they need telling?




i guess you're right. 


Orang Utan - you're a cunt.



there.

i just want you to know it hurt me more than it hurt you


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> but having been through the mill and both fucked up to some extent, surely they're ideally placed to advise how to deal with things, even just if based on their own disasters?


 ...and at least one had failed to deal with it in any way shape or form.


----------



## maes (Jan 10, 2006)

Can people say what happened? I got addicted to this then my TV broke


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i guess you're right.
> 
> 
> Orang Utan - you're a cunt.
> ...


Right, I'm going home to think about what I have done and will emerge a new man and all the better for it. All because someone I respected called me a cunt.
Thank you so much.


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> If someone's a cunt, surely they need telling?



what? and those pair are judge and jury? (lol) 

anyway, they didn't give her a chance to defend herself. just laid in to her. a discussion/argument goes back and forth. not just one way, surely? 

and i'll repeat, i still can't stand jodie. 

i'm yet to see one of those cowards tell that woman about herself without having a buddy next to them to back them up. playground & cowardly.

on another note, what about faria and dennis' conversation?!


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> ...and at least one had failed to deal with it in any way shape or form.




even so... out of the older folk in there, Galloway is still so far up his own arse he wouldn't understand the term 'personal insight' if it was spraypainted on the side of a US tank; Rula is so stuck up and prim she's probably never had a moment's doubt in her life. Burns and Barrymore have both had to take long hard looks at themselves. They might be far from exemplary, but they're going to have a lot more advice to offer than anyone else in there


----------



## maes (Jan 10, 2006)

OK, I will ask specific questions:

1) What did Jodie do?

2) What was faria's & dennis' conversation?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> what? and those pair are judge and jury? (lol)
> 
> anyway, they didn't give her a chance to defend herself. just laid in to her. a discussion/argument goes back and forth. not just one way, surely?


I dunno - I didn't watch it - I was working - I can't watch it for more than five minutes cos the awfully dull stupid conversations they have are unbearable for me.
I have, however, watched enough to see that Marsh is a typical BB/Celeb BB contestant, in that she does not know how to have a constructive conversation and is a vain shallow self-absorbed idiot. And there's nowt worng with observing this, even if it is done by someone who is the very same.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> even so... out of the older folk in there, Galloway is still so far up his own arse he wouldn't understand the term 'personal insight' if it was spraypainted on the side of a US tank; Rula is so stuck up and prim she's probably never had a moment's doubt in her life. Burns and Barrymore have both had to take long hard looks at themselves. They might be far from exemplary, but they're going to have a lot more advice to offer than anyone else in there


 Well looking for useful advice in there is going to be pointless. Some of them can actually do some damage - and even those offeriing the best advice are patently in trouble. (I wouldn't say that's true of Burns on reflection). The best advise is just to get out and not do this shite.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 10, 2006)

If Barrymore had pointed his finger at me and called me a liar, I'd have lamped the cunt.


----------



## girasol (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Well looking for useful advice in there is going to be pointless. Some of them can actually do some damage - and even those offeriing the best advice are patently in trouble. (I wouldn't say that's true of Burns on reflection). The best advise is just to get out and not do this shite.



And in Jodie's case: *just wear less make up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

maestrocloud: I missed the conversation between Faria and Dennis, and I'm not sure what exactly they were accusing Jodie to have done...  Sorry, can't update you on that front...


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Well looking for useful advice in there is going to be pointless. Some of them can actually do some damage - and even those offeriing the best advice are patently in trouble. (I wouldn't say that's true of Burns on reflection). The best advise is just to get out and not do this shite.




well i wouldn't argue with that, but that's not really pertinent is it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> but having been through the mill and both fucked up to some extent, surely they're ideally placed to advise how to deal with things, even just if based on their own disasters?



i agree , i dont think he was that bad , in fact i think it might have been a case of tough love and maybe se could do with it 


and a thought about MB , imagine if you had a party and something like that had happened , come on i know he may have been a deviant in his time , but did he kill the bloke? dd he even shag him ?

if the same thing happened at your place would it be your fault?

is it a case of mis-adventure?

( sorry im in a weird mood )


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jan 10, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> OK, I will ask specific questions:
> 
> 1) What did Jodie do?
> 
> 2) What was faria's & dennis' conversation?



I'm at work, could someone answer this please?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> well i wouldn't argue with that, but that's not really pertinent is it?


 It is in a discussion of advice offered, when they're the one's offering the advice.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> I'm at work, could someone answer this please?


 I watched it and i don't know a or b. Sorry.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2006)

hope this helps....



> Michael and Jodie in heated row
> 
> Filed: 10:05, Day 6 by Neil Wilkes
> 
> ...



Also for those who saw tonights show this shows a little bit of what the producers have seen fit to edit out.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 10, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> hope this helps....
> 
> 
> 
> Also for those who saw tonights show this shows a little bit of what the producers have seen fit to edit out.



What bits of that did theye dit? i pretty sure we saw all of that! (Ok the wrist slitting and Jordan bit,but it doesnt change anything tho does it)


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 10, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> What bits of that did theye dit? i pretty sure we saw all of that!



that's what i was thinking...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> What bits of that did theye dit? i pretty sure we saw all of that!



The stuff about slitting her wrists? At least. Pete's comment about Jordon?
The whole argument actually lasted about an hour so they have obviously edited out loads of stuff.....on other boards all the talk is of how the show has been edited in Jodie's favour, taking out all the negative/bitchy/immature comments she actually made.

Clever TV.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> that's what i was thinking...



Hey guys...was just trying to be helpful to those who didn't manage to see what we are talking about.......


----------



## 1927 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have been wondering how does Jodie make a living out of being a model? if I woke up next to her in the morning I'd never drink again!!


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

*"She's a very damaged girl".*



<pot. kettle etc>


----------



## mrskp (Jan 10, 2006)

i think both Michael and Pete were trying to help the Jodie wake up to how her behaviour encourages the unwanted reactions that she attracts.  it's all straight out straight out of a text book and shows she needs some pretty heavy help (or a padded cell) when she gets out.  i think she'll collapse big time.

they're all barmy though, but then so are most of us.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> i think both Michael and Pete were trying to help the Jodie wake up to how her behaviour encourages the unwanted reactions that she attracts.  it's all straight out straight out of a text book and shows she needs some pretty heavy help (or a padded cell) when she gets out.  i think she'll collapse big time.
> 
> they're all barmy though, but then so are most of us.



For those of you who didn't see anything... digital spy has a forum full of nutters who spend all night and day posting updates.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> it's all straight out straight out of a text book and shows she needs some pretty heavy help (or a padded cell) when she gets out.  i think she'll collapse big time.


And Barrymore is different?  It was all the more astonishing in that he's everything he accused her of being.  What was all that about in the diary room?

<Look at me!  I'm in trauma!  Pity me! Sob, sniff.  "My mother..." sob sniff.  "Do I have to go...back in _there_?"  "*Yes, go back please.*"  "OK then".>


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 10, 2006)

I think Neil Wilkes' analysis is very pro Jodie. Psycho slag from hell she is.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> And Barrymore is different?  It was all the more astonishing in that he's everything he accused her of being.  What was all that about in the diary room?
> 
> <Look at me!  I'm in trauma!  Pity me! Sob, sniff.  "My mother..." sob sniff.  "Do I have to go...back in _there_?"  "*Yes, go back please.*"  "OK then".>



I make you right there pilchardman, was exactly what I was thinking about him...little boy lost routine.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 10, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> And Barrymore is different?  It was all the more astonishing in that he's everything he accused her of being.  What was all that about in the diary room?
> 
> <Look at me!  I'm in trauma!  Pity me! Sob, sniff.  "My mother..." sob sniff.  "Do I have to go...back in _there_?"  "*Yes, go back please.*"  "OK then".>




ah see i can empathise with him and i can identify with him, but not with her.

takes all sorts.

the shrinks must be rubbing their hands with extra revenue after this is all over.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 10, 2006)

anyone watching "big mouth ?"  lordy !!!


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> ah see i can empathise with him and i can identify with him, but not with her.


He's playing to the audience.  But he's such a self obsessed tosser he doesn't know how pathetic he looks.  He should get over himself.


----------



## han (Jan 10, 2006)

Just started watching this. Utterly compelling - unlike the normal Big Brother.

I agree that what Pete and Barrymore were doing to Jodie was horrible. She seems a pretty nasty piece of work too though.

I REALLY don't know how Barrymore has got the nerve to be on the programme after what went on in his swimming pool. I know he didn't murder anyone, but after a death happened in his pool caused by sexual injuries, you'd think he'd have the decency to lay low abit. I'm not saying that he shouldn't put the past behind him - but think of the poor grieving family who are probably watching him being his very undignified, self-pitying self on telly. It's painful. He needs therapy and shouldn't be doing that on telly.  

Pete, although shallow, is very entertaining 

Maggot seems quite sweet. So does that old(er) actress woman.

Galloway - class A prick. So up his own arse, talking about bloody politics first thing in the morning, what a headfuck! A waste of space!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> anyone watching "big mouth ?"  lordy !!!



I couldn't keep the TV on tonight...didn't fancy being shouted at by that crazy russell bloke....I suppose their going for gold again.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I REALLY don't know how Barrymore has got the nerve to be on the programme after what went on in his swimming pool. I know he didn't murder anyone, but after a death happened in his pool caused by sexual injuries, you'd think he'd have the decency to lay low abit. I'm not saying that he shouldn't put the past behind him - but think of the poor grieving family who are probably watching him being his very undignified, self-pitying self on telly. It's painful. He needs therapy and shouldn't be doing that on telly.


You see, he thinks _he's_ the injured party.  He isn't sorry for the boy or their family, he's sorry for _himself_.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 10, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> He's playing to the audience.



ditto most of the house residents.




			
				pilchardman said:
			
		

> But he's such a self obsessed tosser he doesn't know how pathetic he looks.  He should get over himself.



i think he's quite ill still.  is depression like alcoholism ?? can never quite shake the disease off ???  just my opinion like.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> i think he's quite ill still.  is depression like alcoholism ?? can never quite shake the disease off ???  just my opinion like.


Not necessarily.


----------



## han (Jan 10, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> You see, he thinks _he's_ the injured party.  He isn't sorry for the boy or their family, he's sorry for _himself_.



It's grotesque.

He needs to get over himself and his self-pitying/self-obsession. God, imagine the whole nation seeing how fucked up you are! (when you're as fucked up as him!)


----------



## mrskp (Jan 10, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I couldn't keep the TV on tonight...didn't fancy being shouted at by that crazy russell bloke....I suppose their going for gold again.




fugging reality tv is doing my nutt in.  i didn't know what i was gonna watch after "strictly" had finished.  now i'm hooked on BB and fat club.

if only i could remove the fuse.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 10, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Not necessarily.




but possibly ?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> ditto most of the house residents.


Oh, absolutely.  The only one I wouldn't include is Maggot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> but possibly ?


Some bipolar people are depressed on and off for life, but depression most commonly is temporary thing that one full recovers from.
Just hair splitting though as I suspect Barrymore is bipolar and is chocked full of neuroses that will take eons for him to resolve.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 10, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> as I suspect Barrymore is bipolar and is chocked full of neuroses that will take eons for him to resolve.




agreed .......... i think he sees it in Jodie and is trying to steer away from that path.

i totally agree with the surround yourself with negativity and you will be negative, with aggressive people you will become angry....therego ...... surround yourself with happy people and you're uplifted.  seems fair to me although god knows why he went on the show and thought he wouldn't be challenged.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 10, 2006)

Barrymore had said more than once that someone needed to have a word with Jodie. Oh boy do they. 

But like in many a "domestic" situation it all comes out wrong. And when dealing with someone with such a HUGE chip on their shoulder and the ability to go on the attack when feeling threatened, I am not surprised it all went tits up. 

It sounds, from what I've read on other boards, that Barrymore started the conversation and Pete joined in. 

I dont think I feel sorry for Jodie, cos I think she will rather enjoy the victim status


Chant Jodie Chant!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 10, 2006)

The whole argument irritated me because there were so many useful things they could've said but didn't. All that crap about her sitting on the counter so the camera could see her better was utter bollocks. 

Pete was saying useful points, but weirdo Barrymore kept butting in and being mental towards her. Also, him saying "why didn't you put me at number one on the podiums? Is it because you don't like me? I think you're lying!" was ludicrous and he sounded like a right chuffing twat.

All in all it was 3 fucked up indivuduals trying to lecture each other. Very sad.  

Preston to win! He's sexual and I like his patterned jumpers.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 11, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> What bits of that did theye dit? i pretty sure we saw all of that! (Ok the wrist slitting and Jordan bit,but it doesnt change anything tho does it)



there was some subtle editing going on though. especially with this bit...




			
				the internet said:
			
		

> The spat finally came to a messy end when, after Pete had accused Jodie of having tears in her eyes, she showed them to the camera to demonstrate that she was tear-free.
> 
> "Oh Jodie, for Christ's sake," said Michael, holding his hands to his head. "I'll rip the bloody thing out the wall. Is that why you sat there - because you know the cameras are there? I'm surprised they haven't put a cross there for you to sit on."



But the way we saw it, Jodie started talking about her dad being ill and then began to cry, then Pete had a go at her saying she was putting on the waterworks and playing to the cameras, and then he said the thing about being surprised they hadn't put a cross for her. it made it seem as if he was suggesting that she started crying on cue and made sure she was crying straight into camera. She may well have done that, i wouldn't put it past her, but that wasn't the source of Pete's comment. 

I know it's only a subtle difference, but that how perceptions are warped. I was shocked to think she might have burst into tears and looked for the camera. I'm less shocked that she showed her tear-free eyes to the camera to prove a point in an argument.

There was a great documentary about a British football supporter in Japan on C4 a while ago that was shot with dogme rules. One of them was that every time the director made a cut, they had to insert a split second black screen. It really showed up just how much editing goes on. If they did it on CBB, it would be virtually unwatchable.

<leaves goal open>


----------



## FifthFromFront (Jan 11, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> of course it's a fucking wind up....



And he keeps bragging that the reason he fell out with Morrisey was because he [Burns] got a fur coat. (Though others have said it's just because he [Burns] is a bitchy wanker). So even if this cost isn't fur he's been bragging about wearing fur for years which makes him a prize cunt. Shame that no-one with a better argument skills than Jodie Marsh is in the house to take him and Galloway to task.

FFF


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't think Barrymore was that bad.  He just got frustrated because Jodie wouldn't listen.  Comes across to me that he would genuinely like to help her.


----------



## soulman (Jan 11, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Just started watching this. Utterly compelling - unlike the normal Big Brother.
> 
> I agree that what Pete and Barrymore were doing to Jodie was horrible. She seems a pretty nasty piece of work too though.
> 
> ...



 

It's the first time I've taken an interest in BB as well. I was pleasantly surprised to see how many nominations Galloway got. Especially enjoyed the  comment from that young mod lad Preston about Galloway. Something along the lines of "He's trying to create a socialist dictatorship in the house". Perceptive lad, wouldn't surprise me if he posted on urban


----------



## silentNate (Jan 11, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Just started watching this. Utterly compelling - unlike the normal Big Brother.
> 
> I agree that what Pete and Barrymore were doing to Jodie was horrible. She seems a pretty nasty piece of work too though.
> 
> ...


 What sexual injuries were these...  
I might suggest that you refrain from making comments like this without evidence to back it up...
As far as I am aware all legal procedings have declared that it was an accident, Barrymore was involved in a party where people took drugs and had sex- there was ni real no evidence that he was involved in the murder of said gentleman afaik....


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 11, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> What sexual injuries were these...
> ..



http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/t...ictim-s-father-slams-barrymore-name_page.html


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2006)

This bit?:

An autopsy revealed Stuart suffered horrific anal injuries before his death.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jan 11, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> This bit?:
> 
> An autopsy revealed Stuart suffered horrific anal injuries before his death.



Which is a very different thing to being _caused_ by them, though.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2006)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> Which is a very different thing to being _caused_ by them, though.


 Indeed, lucky i'm not a Docter or copper and was only responding to the question

"What sexual injuries were these".

This is your area of expertise though - amibiguity and such, so i might leave you to it.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 11, 2006)

IMMIC Barrymore refused to discuss the events leading to the death in court

There was an open verdict re the death 

He's been warned by his lawyers not to discuss anything relating to that night while in the BB house or he could face arrest and possibly trial once he leaves

Looks like both pete burns and barrymore could be escorted out of the BB house by the OB


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2006)

Why PB?

Could is such a crap word.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 11, 2006)

his alleged gorilla fur coat 

it's illegal to even own gorilla fur 

I don't hink it is gorilla fur but it would surprise me if he was escorted out by the OB, DEFRA spokespeople have been saying that 'serious action' will be taken if it is a gorilla coat


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> his alleged gorilla fur coat
> 
> it's illegal to even own gorilla fur
> 
> I don't hink it is gorilla fur but it would surprise me if he was escorted out by the OB, DEFRA spokespeople have been saying that 'serious action' will be taken if it is a gorilla coat




Yes. It would suprise me too. In that it's not going to happen. Was this your sole basis for Pete in chains?


----------



## soulman (Jan 11, 2006)

Galloway likes Barrymore so much he kissed him tonight and went back into the house to denounce two working class women for making him cry.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jan 11, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Indeed, lucky i'm not a Docter or copper and was only responding to the question
> 
> "What sexual injuries were these".
> 
> This is your area of expertise though - amibiguity and such, so i might leave you to it.



Since it's my area of expertise.. you might want this little tip -

often ambiguity can be cleared up by looking a little higher....




			
				han said:
			
		

> but after a death happened in his pool caused by sexual injuries, you'd think he'd have the decency to lay low abit.






			
				silentNate said:
			
		

> What sexual injuries were these...






			
				butch said:
			
		

> An autopsy revealed Stuart suffered horrific anal injuries before his death.



Which, of course, is not the same thing.

Thanks for the unwarranted dig, by the way, it was appreciated.. I thought that getting regularly laid had blunted your "skills".

Glad to see I was wrong.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 11, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Yes. It would suprise me too. In that it's not going to happen. Was this your sole basis for Pete in chains?



 

where did I say anything about pete being 'in chains' 

I think you're being a bit overdramatic don't you?

anyway I'm off to bed so you'll have to draw someone else into a pointless argument as I'm not in the mood for one 

night


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2006)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> Since it's my area of expertise.. you might want this little tip -
> 
> often ambiguity can be cleared up by looking a little higher....
> 
> ...



So you've 'cleared it up' - well tell us all then...

And no, it's like this forever,


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> where did I say anything about pete being 'in chains'
> 
> I think you're being a bit overdramatic don't you?
> 
> ...


 Good nicht!


----------



## foo (Jan 11, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> And Barrymore is different?  It was all the more astonishing in that he's everything he accused her of being.  What was all that about in the diary room?
> 
> <Look at me!  I'm in trauma!  Pity me! Sob, sniff.  "My mother..." sob sniff.  "Do I have to go...back in _there_?"  "*Yes, go back please.*"  "OK then".>




yep. his diaryroom stuff is cringeworthy viewing. i'm usually a right softie as soon as people cry - but barrymore's self absorbed sniffling does my head in. he's playing for public sympathy big time. trouble is, this bit of public (me) isn't buying it. 

saying all that though, i think he's probably very ill and probably jumped on the chance to make someone feel as miserable as he feels.

ho hum - what a bunch of fucked up cunts.


----------



## silentNate (Jan 11, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> This bit?:
> 
> An autopsy revealed Stuart suffered horrific anal injuries before his death.


 Hmmmm... I think suggesting that Barrymore was involved/aware might bring legal repercussions tbh 
I'm of the opinion that we will never really know the truth


----------



## aurora green (Jan 11, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> ho hum - what a bunch of fucked up cunts.



Totally. I feel dirty for watching.


----------



## pootle (Jan 11, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Yep, that was pretty bad!  I can't believe I actually felt sympathy for Jodie!



I don't understand all these posts with people being amazed that they feel sympathy for Jodie   

I mean, really, what has she really done to deserve all the bullying she's getting in the BB house, no really, tell me why she's the object of such meaness, I really don't get it...and what's with George Galloway calling her "evil" to her face, that's totally uncalled for.

Still, a man who has tea with a dictator and hangs out with holocaust denial types probably knows evil when he see it


----------



## Utopia (Jan 11, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> This bit?:
> 
> An autopsy revealed Stuart suffered horrific anal injuries before his death.




I may be wrong but i'm sure I read something at the time that the 'injuries' may have occured during the autopsy?!?!, anyone else hear about that?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 11, 2006)

Utopia said:
			
		

> I may be wrong but i'm sure I read something at the time that the 'injuries' may have occured during the autopsy?!?!, anyone else hear about that?



I think I remember something about the nurse who originally looked at the body said there were no injuries of this type?


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 11, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Totally. I feel dirty for watching.



Me too.  

And like most things that make me feel dirty I can't help feeling the compulsion to repeat.   

I thought the one who wasn't listening last night was Barrymore tbh.  He was building his whole argument around one point - a point which Jodie was trying to tell him he was mistaken about (the being no 1 in the fame game thingy).  He wasn't prepared to listen to her because it would mean he would have to put the brakes on getting out his big shout at her.

They may well have had valid points to make here and there but who here would listen to a fucking weirdie Barrymore shouting "just bleedin LISTEN!" while doing aggressive handgestures at you.  He wasn't talking to her like a human being at all.  If you really want to help someone you sit them down and talk to them quietly and don't fly into a paddy if they are a bit defensive initially (who here ain't defensive when someone points out a few faults?).

Pete just saw the oopportunity to get a few digs in, the little bitch.

I fucking hate pete and Barrymore.  They are making me feel sorry for Jodie.  

lol @ pootle


----------



## Belushi (Jan 11, 2006)

I still dont like that Faria much but at least she's been standing up to Dennis the sex pest a bit.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 11, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I still dont like that Faria much but at least she's been standing up to Dennis the sex pest a bit.



I thought she was just weird.


----------



## han (Jan 11, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> What sexual injuries were these...
> I might suggest that you refrain from making comments like this without evidence to back it up...
> As far as I am aware all legal procedings have declared that it was an accident, Barrymore was involved in a party where people took drugs and had sex- there was ni real no evidence that he was involved in the murder of said gentleman afaik....




I didn't say that Barrymore was involved! I just said it happened at his house. house. It was an accident, yes, but still I think being on Big Brother is a little insensitive to the family of the deceased. I'm not saying he shouldn't have a career. But being on Big Brother is very, very different.

More about the case here http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/2657821.stm


----------



## han (Jan 11, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Totally. I feel dirty for watching.


  

Me too - though I can tell that although I've only seen it once, I am going to get addicted...  it's a bloody circus!  

What makes Celebrity BB more compelling than 'ordinary folk who are desperate to be famous' BB, is that these people are already a BIT famous, so they don't have the utter desperation and vacuousness that makes watching them quite dull. So they can get on with just BEING in the house, and having real conversations about real things.

Doesn't make them any less fucked up though.

The human race, eh? Ho hum..


----------



## X-77 (Jan 11, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> Still, a man who has tea with a dictator


oooh! we haven't heard that a hundred million times before! 




			
				pootle said:
			
		

> and hangs out with holocaust denial types probably knows evil when he see it


who would that be then be then?


----------



## belboid (Jan 11, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Galloway - class A prick. So up his own arse, talking about bloody politics first thing in the morning, what a headfuck! A waste of space!


oh my god!  talking politics in the _morning_ - how utterly despicable.


----------



## lemontop (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm another bb addict! I'm finding this series quite different to any that have gone before. Last year was much more comedy value whereas this series is making me shout at the tv more than ever and for the first time I have no real favourite and don't care who's going to win. 
It's almost like we're on nervous breakdown watch and are waiting to see who will crack first out of Jodie and Barrymore. 
Rula- quite a bizzare thesp-the story about the sheep's heart   ? 
Chantalle's-performance was entertaining but she seems to have entered the Jodie Marsh training camp
Rodman- strange + dirty, lurks around in the background
Burns-like a cross between Cilla Black and Annalise off Neighbours
Gorgeous George-suits and cigars
Preston and Maggot-sweet, nice. Winners?
Traci-she still in there?
and don't get me started on that Alam woman!!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 11, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> oh my god!  talking politics in the _morning_ - how utterly despicable.


----------



## pootle (Jan 11, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> oooh! we haven't heard that a hundred million times before!



Oh sorry.  I didn't realise opinions became any less valid because they had been epoused before. I wasn't aware of the FAQ's which stated "all posts here must be original and fresh and never posted before"

As for your other comment, well maybe I get too bogged down with the whole George Galloway's petition to free Tariq Aziz farrago.

Actually, if George Galloway is so keen on letting alledged war criminals go, then maybe he isn't as good at spotting evil after all!   

Anyway, lets not mess up this telly thread with politics talk, seeing as how theres a bit dedicated to politics eh, where no doubt the "I hate George/I heart George" debate is going on.

For the purposes of theis thread, I hate him, because he is so rude and mean to Jodie.  His fondess of dictators and war criminals is just an aside, really....


----------



## X-77 (Jan 11, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> Oh sorry.  I didn't realise opinions became any less valid because they had been epoused before. I wasn't aware of the FAQ's which stated "all posts here must be original and fresh and never posted before"
> 
> As for your other comment, well maybe I get too bogged down with the whole George Galloway's petition to free Tariq Aziz farrago.
> 
> ...


they become less valid and more tedious when you/tabloids ignore his justifications for visiting said dictator so relentlessly. As for the war criminal comment, he's a life long campaigner against war and imperialism. Many would like to see Bush and Blair done for being war criminals, they and previous US/UK govts have certainly killed far more Iraqis than Saddam Hussein has. But let's keep the old blinkers on and call selective people 'evil war criminals' if it makes us feel better, eh?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2006)

Jodie is now wearing a hoodie saying

"DON'T YOU WISH YOUR GIRLFRIEND WAS FREAK LIKE ME?"

No Jodie........no I don't.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Jodie is now wearing a hoodie saying
> 
> "DON'T YOU WISH YOUR GIRLFRIEND WAS FREAK LIKE ME?"
> 
> No Jodie........no I don't.



She is just not doing herself any favours and has an inflated off key perception of herself....spoilt little girl needs to grow up.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 11, 2006)

Having watched some of yesterday's dramas I couldn't help thinking if you have to be a pathetic, self-obsessed moron to become a celebrity or does gaining celebrity turn you into one. What a bunch of freaks!


----------



## Leon (Jan 11, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I fucking hate pete and Barrymore.  They are making me feel sorry for Jodie.





Same here. And I fuckin hate Jodie too which makes me even madder at Pete and Barrymore for making me feel sorry for her. Grrrr.

Pete IMO is just a really nasty individual.


----------



## pootle (Jan 11, 2006)

But WHY does everyone hate Jodie so much?

I'm genuinely puzzled....


----------



## belboid (Jan 11, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> But WHY does everyone hate Jodie so much?
> 
> I'm genuinely puzzled....


her blatant hypocrisy for starters.


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 11, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> You see, he thinks _he's_ the injured party.  He isn't sorry for the* boy * or their family, he's sorry for _himself_.



Wasn't this "boy" about 30???


----------



## Belushi (Jan 11, 2006)

She a shallow, self centred minger.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> But WHY does everyone hate Jodie so much?
> 
> I'm genuinely puzzled....



I know what you mean, she's really not that bad. Jordan is similar in the way she talks about sex, flaunts her figure etc. I think the difference is Jordan doesn't deny she does this, it's part of her persona and she plays up to it. She doesn't moan about the press, because she knows that is why she is famous in the first place.

Jodie however, appears to believe she has been completely mis-portrayed and victimised by the media. Fair enough, but she has come on to the show and completely confirmed everything that anyone ever thought about her, and yet still cries and moans about how bad her life is.

Slef pity isn't attractive, especially when it is unwarranted. She is also often hypocritical, holds strong beliefs about topics she knows nothing about.

I don't hate her, I just find her a bit pathetic


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 11, 2006)

You cant dislike her, you have to feel sorry for her. She's misguided, a bit thick and a right slapper


----------



## pootle (Jan 11, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> You cant dislike her, you have to feel sorry for her. She's misguided, a bit thick and a right slapper




Quite....I feel sorry for her more than anything.  She's obviously got a lot of issues to work through, and is desperate for attention (for reasons we don't know).  Modelling is a great career to choose if you want people to look at you and say how lovely you are, but at the same time you need to be able to deal with it when people say mean things about you, and Jodie obviously hasn't developed that capacity yet though...so she's made a few bad decisions in her life, and hasn't worked through them yet.  She is pretty young, too, which I think people don't consider.

As for being shallow, and self centered, well, aren't most of the celebs in there like that?  It hardly warrants the amount of abuse she's getting.  I mean, Barrymore and Pete were being out and out mean and rude to her, and as for Galloway calling her evil.  Grr!


----------



## han (Jan 11, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Having watched some of yesterday's dramas I couldn't help thinking if you have to be a pathetic, self-obsessed moron to become a celebrity or does gaining celebrity turn you into one. What a bunch of freaks!



Hee hee, I totally agree.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 11, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> It hardly warrants the amount of abuse she's getting.  I mean, Barrymore and Pete were being out and out mean and rude to her, and as for Galloway calling her evil.  Grr!


Hmmmm....I think they're at the end of their tethers tho.


----------



## belboid (Jan 11, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> I mean, Barrymore and Pete were being out and out mean and rude to her, and as for Galloway calling her evil.  Grr!


so they should hide their opinions because she's just a poor insecure girly??!!


----------



## Balbi (Jan 11, 2006)

Barrymore is messed up, but you can see where he's going with some of it even if he's completely unable to express himself in the right manner. His comment about not wanting to see people 'running at a brick walls' last night was clearly aimed at Jodies behaviour both inside and outside the house. He obviously thought himself the big time charlie in his day, didn't have any friends in the business and when it all crashed down he found himself very, very, very alone in life and with an awful lot to deal with at the same time - not to say a lot of it wasn't self generated. That's what he's trying to say to Jodie, that you can't make it on your own because he's what happens if you try to. The conversation started about the 'famous' line up, but I sense that when it got away from that despite the silly comments mentioned previously he was trying to get across just how badly wrong everything can go for you if you play the aloof independant mouthy celeb.

Pete is just being nasty and spiteful, his contribution last night was minimal on sense and maximum on taking shots.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 11, 2006)

Jodie will be out on Friday


----------



## Balbi (Jan 11, 2006)

That's probably a good thing for her, then again what the hell do I know?!?!?! (bloody reality TV got me hooked again  )

Barrymore next if possible, they're the two most insecure in the house and it ain't gonna do them any good to be in there.


----------



## pootle (Jan 11, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> so they should hide their opinions because she's just a poor insecure girly??!!



No...but there's no need to be rude and abusive.  If someone was trying to talk to me and give me advice, I'd really hope they wouldn't be all shouty and aggresive and pointy fingered at me, like they were.

An adult, or half decent person would see that they were merely winding up or upsetting Jodie, and bite their tongues, even if what they they were saying was right, and leave it for another, less fraught time, if they really cared.


----------



## belboid (Jan 11, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Jodie will be out on Friday


7-2 on!


----------



## belboid (Jan 11, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> No...but there's no need to be rude and abusive.  If someone was trying to talk to me and give me advice, I'd really hope they wouldn't be all shouty and aggresive and pointy fingered at me, like they were.
> 
> An adult, or half decent person would see that they were merely winding up or upsetting Jodie, and bite their tongues, even if what they they were saying was right, and leave it for another, less fraught time, if they really cared.


why should they care, really? A vain and shallow hypocrite who loves the sound of her own voice more than anything except her falsies. If she doesn't give other people respect, why should they bother giving her any?

Fine, some of the comments were a tad ott, but they came about largely due to her own stupidity.  I see absolutely no reason to care, or to feel sorry for her (about that, anyway).


----------



## Balbi (Jan 11, 2006)

I care in the way that you don't like to see someone step into a bear trap that they can't see that's there, but you'd laugh if someone made up a story about it.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 11, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Jodie will be out on Friday


fingers crossed!


----------



## pootle (Jan 11, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> why should they care, really?



and therein lies the point! If they don't care, why are they trying to give her advice, why waste their breath.  If they *do * care about Jodie, then why do it in such a mean way?


----------



## belboid (Jan 11, 2006)

only Michael was really trying to give her advice.


----------



## rennie (Jan 11, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> fingers crossed!



yup!


----------



## Balbi (Jan 11, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> only Michael was really trying to give her advice.



Like I said, he means what he's trying to say - it's just he can't convey it. He has had everything and lost it. Pete said he thought Micheal 'was the strongest person in the house' and was dead wrong. Micheal is very fragile, but with all that's happened to the bloke you can't honestly blame him for being so. Whoever advised him to go in the house must have been blinded by the £ signs in their eyes.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 11, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> fingers crossed!



Well I actually hope that Galloway will be out.


----------



## White Lotus (Jan 11, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Having watched some of yesterday's dramas I couldn't help thinking if you have to be a pathetic, self-obsessed moron to become a celebrity ...


Maybe not, but you'd certainly have to be to agree to spend 3 weeks in a house with 10 other celebrities, with nothing to do but talk to each other, and cameras/microphones on you 24 hours a day.

I couldn't do that even if I were guaranteed a lot of money.  I know there'd be moments when I pick my nose, say something bitchy to someone, or generally do something I would be known for from then onwards and would affect my (hypothetical) celebrity career.  To suppose otherwise sounds like incredible vanity to me.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 11, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Well I actually hope that Galloway will be out.


I suppose if he were to go out first he could remind himself that it meant he got the most votes - once again!


----------



## Swearing Nonna (Jan 11, 2006)

Came in living room to find pussy George curled up on mistress Rula's lap, that shut me up for a while    

Communicating with animals. . .

Watch George pounce and hear Rula purr and roar   

Class!!


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jan 11, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Like I said, he means what he's trying to say - it's just he can't convey it. He has had everything and lost it. Pete said he thought Micheal 'was the strongest person in the house' and was dead wrong. Micheal is very fragile, but with all that's happened to the bloke you can't honestly blame him for being so. Whoever advised him to go in the house must have been blinded by the £ signs in their eyes.



I agree with most of what you say, mate... except where you say he can't convey it.

I think he's tried several times to hint it to her and just got frustrated.

She blatently listens to absolutely nothing anyone says... including herself... which is why she makes such a fool of herself.

Sometimes it's the only way to get a stubborn person to pay attention... and that's to get heated.

It's the relative sex and size differences that make everyone start screaming about bullying... but really I don't think it is. However when they all start ganging up on her.. it's painful to watch.

Pete's just a scouse tranny... which of course is the bitchiest combination you can get! It's Galloway that brings a nasty edge to the debates.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2006)

Just watched the diary room uncut show for today...Jodies parting words (obviously aimed at the public)....were something along the lines of...get rid of the oldies so we can have some fun...I will cause carnage for you Big brother...carnage.

Now please, see this prat for what she is...she knows what she's doing and she's promising the public 'carnage' if they don't vote her out. Jordon had her day on the celebrity jungle thing and Jodie wants hers...yes it sounds ridiculously shallow and immature but it is clearly what she wants. She isn't that dumb IMO, which, to me makes her even more sinister...Every time she is pulled up on something she puts on her 'shock' or 'little old me' face or bursts into tears. Christ, that would annoy the hell out of me.

Bullying isn't on but nor is evil, manipulating, spoilt little girl routines. Hell put yourself in their shoes for a moment, we'd all be getting sick of her shenanagins by now.

Did I say I think she has a drink problem?...I do.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2006)

Barrymore is officially a creepy, patronising cunt.

He _really_ didn't like "non celeb" Chantelle talking back to him.

What a twat.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2006)

And George "You can't have a child talking to a man of his age that way!"

Child? Another twat!


----------



## Balbi (Jan 11, 2006)

That said, he did come in to ask them something and before he got any words out they gave it the Vicky Pollard treatment. Agree he's getting far too wound up about it, but I would be pointing at Pete for the trouble - his loud look at me monologue was what prompted Micheal to go and talk to Jodie and Chantelle, I reckon he was trying to do something to stop Pete. Then again, that's an opinion.

Pete is so much worse than Barrymore.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 11, 2006)

They are all doing my head in.

Maggot, Preston (and maybe Tracy) must wonder why the fuck they agreed to go into that madhouse.


----------



## girasol (Jan 11, 2006)

People are such fragile creatures...  

Barrymore sobbing in the garden...  What's going on in that head of his?  He seems to going through some real turmoil!

I still want Pete to win!  At least he's upfront with his bitching!


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 11, 2006)

I've changed my mind now, I'm voting for George to go on Friday. How awful the way he's sucking up to Barrymore, and as for Barrymore himself...it's embarrassing watching him


----------



## Balbi (Jan 11, 2006)

Got to love Jodie just mouthing off for as long as she is, the Chantelle chorus gets a bit repetetive 'yeah' 'he does' 'yeah' 'shes right'....

Barrymore making Faria laugh when she was down over her task was nice I thought, he's still being fucking wierd though.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 11, 2006)

Its really hard not to dislike Jodie and I am trying


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> I've changed my mind now, I'm voting for George to go on Friday. How awful the way he's sucking up to Barrymore, and as for Barrymore himself...it's embarrassing watching him



Barrymore is actually really really weird. What is he booing for _now_ ?

I don't think they gave him the Vicky Pollard treatment, I would've done the same when confronted with that patronising "community" crap.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 11, 2006)

Turn it up George!


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 11, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Its really hard not to dislike Jodie and I am trying



I can't say I particularly like her but I dislike the way that some of the others have ganged up on her. It's horrible to watch.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 11, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> I don't think they gave him the Vicky Pollard treatment, I would've done the same when confronted with that patronising "community" crap.



He hadn't got that out before they started remember, and he'd just listened to Pete give his magnificently awful speech in the kitchen - where Jodie and Chantelle couldn't hear. If he'd told Pete to shut up he wouldn't have stopped, but I reckon Barrymore trying to get them in the room cut him off of a few words.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 11, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> I can't say I particularly like her but I dislike the way that some of the others have ganged up on her. It's horrible to watch.



Shes more self absorbed than Galloway and thats saying something.


----------



## girasol (Jan 11, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> I can't say I particularly like her but I dislike the way that some of the others have ganged up on her. It's horrible to watch.



Yep, it's not nice at all.  She hasn't really done anything wrong, everyone is misinterpreting her, and Pete is going tooo far now...


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> He hadn't got that out before they started remember, and he'd just listened to Pete give his magnificently awful speech in the kitchen - where Jodie and Chantelle couldn't hear. If he'd told Pete to shut up he wouldn't have stopped, but I reckon Barrymore trying to get them in the room cut him off of a few words.



Yeah but I get the impression they may have had comments from him before as they seemed to predict correctly what he was going to say.

All this "wicked witch" Jodie leading "angel" Chantelle astray is bollocks. It really is horrible to watch, I feel sorry for her, but she's still a dick.

The fact is they are all incredibly dislikeable, and frankly bonkers.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2006)

Does George want to bum Barrymore?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 11, 2006)

Chantelle just did herself the world of good, as did Barrymore and Preston.

Pete really is fucking vile - George is unsurprisingly up his own arse about it 'you of all people' FFS  and all that 'I wanted him to dazzle' Barrymore just looked embarrassed about the whole thing.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 11, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Yep, it's not nice at all.  She hasn't really done anything wrong, everyone is misinterpreting her, and Pete is going tooo far now...



A lot of people don't like emotional blackmail which is, whatever her motivation for saying it, is how she comes across when the 'My dads ill, my friend died, I was bullied at school, you're all bullying me' all starts.

He wasn't at all subtle about it but Pete was right to say what he did.

Dennis went up a bit in my estimation too. Till now he was just a borderline sexpest.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 11, 2006)

"You said the worst thing you could possibly say to Michael"

Er, no. I can think of a lot worse!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Pete really is fucking vile - George is unsurprisingly up his own arse about it 'you of all people' FFS  and all that 'I wanted him to dazzle' Barrymore just looked embarrassed about the whole thing.



Nah Barrymore loves it. He obviously thinks he is the most famous person in there, and is going to come out to millions of adoring fans.

I think he could be wrong.

I think this series is vastly different to the other celebrity versions, where it has been mostly light hearted, mainly because most of them are struggling with some serious demons. 

It's hard to watch.


----------



## girasol (Jan 11, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> A lot of people don't like emotional blackmail which is, whatever her motivation for saying it, is how she comes across when the 'My dads ill, my friend died, I was bullied at school, you're all bullying me' all starts.
> 
> He wasn't at all subtle about it but Pete was right to say what he did.
> 
> Dennis went up a bit in my estimation too. Till now he was just a borderline sexpest.



I'm no fan of Jodie, but I don't think she's being treated in a good way...  

When I meet someone who I think has shitty opinions or who uses emotional blackmail I just keep my distance and don't become friends with them...   Having said that I have met very nice people who had very different views from me...

To rip her to pieces and gang up on her is really bad form considering she hasn't really done anything to hurt anyone.

Barrymore and George are making me nauseous


----------



## mrskp (Jan 11, 2006)

tonight's been absolute fabulous viewing.

what a scream.  i'm just sitting there waiting on every next sentence cos it's just even more outrageous than the last.

absolutely pissing myself laughing here.  thank god no work tomorrow so i can watch it late.


----------



## girasol (Jan 11, 2006)

And I think Barrymore is the one doing the most emotional blackmailing out of everyone in there!  In a subtle (well, not subtle to me) and manipulative way.


----------



## White Lotus (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes, when I first saw the line-up I thought uh-oh ...   

And group therapy only works if there's someone sane in charge.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 11, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I'm no fan of Jodie, but I don't think she's being treated in a good way...
> 
> When I meet someone who I think has shitty opinions or who uses emotional blackmail I just keep my distance and don't become friends with them...   Having said that I have met very nice people who had very different views from me...
> 
> ...



I agree, she is being treated badly but to remedy this she seems to be digging her heels in more and getting more defensive.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 11, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> And I think Barrymore is the one doing the most emotional blackmailing out of everyone in there!  In a subtle (well, not subtle to me) and manipulative way.





I completely agree!



Tonights show has left me utterly stunned!!!


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh bumsquid I missed tonights episode...but I think Preston has the hots for Chantelle.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2006)

This show will go nuclear.....


----------



## articul8 (Jan 11, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I agree, she is being treated badly but to remedy this she seems to be digging her heels in more and getting more defensive.



but can you blame her - virtually everyone (bar Chantelle) is lining up against her.  And for no good reason.  

Pete is a total cunt.  Galloway is trying to avoid getting evicted by "selflessly" promoting Barrymore's comeback.  And the others are just following in their wake.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jan 11, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> but can you blame her - virtually everyone (bar Chantelle) is lining up against her.  And for no good reason.
> 
> Pete is a total cunt.  Galloway is trying to avoid getting evicted by "selflessly" promoting Barrymore's comeback.  And the others are just following in their wake.


Pretty much my thoughts exactly. 
Makes incredibly uncomfortable (but addictive) viewing.

I swear if someone refers to Jodie and Chantelle as children once more I may be forced to go and break in to the BB house and "have words"    Patronising barstewards.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 11, 2006)

*oddsflash*

La Marsh 1.68
Georgeous George 3.6
Pete "the mouth" Burns 7.8

My feeling is that bar another Marsh breakdown the next two highlight edits will be very kind to her (the usual tactic to keep things close and get the phonelines buzzing). I don't think it'll save her, although her odds may get a little more backable before friday. Burns looks safe unless he says something so faux-controversial that he triggers a national wave of disgust, and George? He's the unknown quantity here - I think he'd be packing his bags if he wasn't up against Marsh but remember that BB voters almost always get rid of the female nominee in these situations.

Things can always change, but Marsh looks a dead cert to go.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2006)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> .
> 
> I swear if someone refers to Jodie and Chantelle as children once more I may be forced to go and break in to the BB house and "have words"    Patronising barstewards.




This point has made watching pretty excruciating for me. FFS they are not under 16's....Sound them out if you think they have fucked up but bloody well expect them to sound you out if you mess up too......All this 'kids' palava has made george and micheal and rula look completely ridiculous. What is it now one rule for them and one rule for the others? 

Dennis went up a notch from sexual predator to sexual predator with an opinion, at last, for once.
Traci finally said something useful.
Pete, got his claws out big stylee and actually was very cruel which annoys me because I actually agree with some of his observations of Jodie, just don't think you need to be a c*** to put a c*** in their place.

God I hate myself for watching this......Now that really is sad.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 11, 2006)

gah!!! i missed tonight's show!
anyone tell me what's happened?


----------



## nick1181 (Jan 11, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> God I hate myself for watching this......Now that really is sad.



In all honesty, it was the best thing on this evening... and I never watch it. Well I did this evening.

I don't get it though - I wouldn't vote for the person I like the least, i'd vote to leave the two most likely to get into a massive punch up. In which case poor old George goes.


----------



## miss giggles (Jan 11, 2006)

This is definately the most fucked up bunch of people I've ever seen in my life. 

Jody Marsh, young girl, stripper. Tried to exploit mens objectivication of women, made money got famous. Now feels like shit after years of objectivication, can't work out what the fuck happend or why she feels like this. But the baffling thing is, niether can the others. And one of them is a politician   

Pete Burns, is he pre op or what? Is he/ does he want to be a woman? Because if so, he could learn a lot by shutting his nasty mouth and listening to Jody. Schemeing and manipulative? She doesn't know what the fuck is going on or who she is!

George Galloway to Jodie "Your a wicked woman"  

He sounded like he was about to brand Hester fucking Pryn.

Michael Barrymore, reduced to tears by Jodie Marsh? Oh come on, he's bigger than that. If not he shouldn't have gone in. Weeping to that young girl was bang out of order, self pitying cunt. Best line of the night came from her "if this is big to you imagion how big this is to me" good girl. 

I can't believe I'm actually sticking up for Jody Marsh. Shit, this must be great TV


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 12, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Pete is so much worse than Barrymore.


Pete definitely aggravated the situation today. He's being as vile as Jodie, the difference being he's honest about being a bitch. 

I cant help laughing everytime he says how comfortable he is with who he is - wasnt always like that was it Pete     

And yeah articul8, you're right about Galloway. But I also think he's also putting himself up for the fall, going out gracefully, so the better man could win iyswim.

I recon he'll stay, Jodie is probably still favourite to go, but after tonight Pete's done himself no favours.

Edit: Agree with you about Chantelle Miss G


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 12, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> but can you blame her - virtually everyone (bar Chantelle) is lining up against her.  And for no good reason.
> 
> Pete is a total cunt.  Galloway is trying to avoid getting evicted by "selflessly" promoting Barrymore's comeback.  And the others are just following in their wake.



I disagree its for no reason.  Its not nice behaviour but I can't believe you can't see how her words and actions might rub people up the wrong way.  I can't believe she turned around and said she has no regrets about anything shes done.  Well why are you so unhappy then?

galloway will be the next to go.  He's like a Maxwell/Federico type of contestant.  Interesting to have around but too many people love to hate him.


----------



## citydreams (Jan 12, 2006)

White Lotus said:
			
		

> Yes, when I first saw the line-up I thought uh-oh ...
> 
> And group therapy only works if there's someone sane in charge.



I guess that's supposed be Big Brother's little brother.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jan 12, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> When I meet someone who I think has shitty opinions or who uses emotional blackmail I just keep my distance and don't become friends with them...



That's the point of BB. You _can't_ get away.


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2006)

i was out last night and missed it, was there more carnage?   

i did see the live feeder bit before i went out - with George pretending to be an animal and Rula doing wierd things to him.  

i was thinking, at my age, i'd probably be expected to sit in the 'mature' corner with Barrymore, Rula & George. 

  and another  

fuck that.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 12, 2006)

Jodie Marsh is a 'wicked person' but Saddam Hussein is OK and much loved by the Iraqi people.

Galloway a fucking tosser of the highest order.


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> No...but there's no need to be rude and abusive.  If someone was trying to talk to me and give me advice, I'd really hope they wouldn't be all shouty and aggresive and pointy fingered at me, like they were.
> 
> An adult, or half decent person would see that they were merely winding up or upsetting Jodie, and bite their tongues, even if what they they were saying was right, and leave it for another, less fraught time, if they really cared.



i caught another repeat of that kitchen debacle on E4. honestly, if that moron Barrymore had shouted like that at me, not let me answer and wagged his finger in my face in that way - i would've pounced on him, or yanked his fucking finger off. seriously. 

he is scarily un self-aware that man, and like i said earlier, a weak man turned bully is a horrible thing to see.


----------



## sparkling (Jan 12, 2006)

My self restraint with this programme is not too bad...I mainly watched Jeremy Paxman get all emotional over his long lost family last night but when I did flick over I was atonished, amazed and aghast   

What had Jodie done that was so bad the rest of them thought a group intervention was needed or in other words a group bullying session?

From what I have seen most of them are coming out of this very badly although I heard sweet little Preston trying to be positive and talk about getting along together before he was smashed down by old rictus face.

Do any of these people seriously think this will help their careers or lives?  I wouldn't touch any of them with a barge pole with perhaps the exception of sweet little Preston.  

As for Barrymore he obviously needs massive loads of positive reinforcement and can't take any hint of criticism or  doubt.  When he went in he got lots of cheers but when he comes out he is surely going to hear boos and I wonder just what that will do to him.  Do you think he'll last the course or take the short walk out the back due to 'ill health?'


----------



## han (Jan 12, 2006)

Probably the latter. He's clearly not well. 


Pete Burns looks like he's kissed an iron.

I can't work out if he keeps licking his lips in a sexual way, to be flirty (eek!) or are they just sore?!


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> He's clearly not well.



yeh, this is what i keep reminding myself - when he makes me want to kick the telly in


----------



## milesy (Jan 12, 2006)

chantelle to win for me, or maybe preston. i can't fucking stand pete or barrymore or dennis or george, and with jodie i swing between feeling sorry for her, wanting to shout at her to sort herself out, and finding her incredibly funny when she's being nice.

dennis - who the fuck does he think he is deciding that only one person should go in the diary room at a time?!? "i don't care what's happened in other big brothers, that diaary room is for one person at a time". fucking knob.


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2006)

i've gone right off Pete too.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 12, 2006)

I dislike Jodie marsh - she has previously appeared to be someone born set to autopilot bitch - but the incredible venom unleashed on her last night was way out of line, especially when dealt by a bullying, double-plus cunt like Galloway. And, having owned a couple of DOA albums back in the day I previously had a lot of time for Burns. This has now ended. It tears me apart to say it, but what a hyper-narcissistic, uber-arrogant fuckwad.    

I don't think Barrymore's a bad guy and I always thought Rula Lenska was alright, but ganging up - however unintentionally - with Galloway when the latter's spouting such patronising, patriarchal, frothing bullshit as "I'm not having a child talking to a middle-aged man like that" is very disappointing.   

What is more, the age division that's being deliberately created by the 'older generation' is wrongheaded. If Galloway, in particular, is such an ardent fan of democracy, perhaps he'd care to observe that, however much younger or less 'intellectually inclined' Chantelle and Jodie Marsh are, they still happen to be adults and are therefore his equals, not to be lectured to as underlings.


----------



## girasol (Jan 12, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Probably the latter. He's clearly not well.
> 
> 
> Pete Burns looks like he's kissed an iron.
> ...



I think he needs to do that to stop drooling!   

He messed his lips up so much he can't eat properly, he can't smoke properly...  Stallone's mum was the same, I seem to remember, always licking her lips.  It must be something to do with having huge, deformed lips...

I thought Pete was funny and incisive, I quite like some of his caustic remarks, but last night he was just acting like a diva with a huge ego...  

Well said acid priest!  That age remark by Galloway was ridiculous!


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 12, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> What had Jodie done that was so bad the rest of them thought a group intervention was needed



Yeh, what happened? I started watching as they were all round the table. I thought it was going to go Lord of the Flies at one point. Galloway was all about sharpening the stick at both ends ffs


----------



## Rollem (Jan 12, 2006)

well said acid preist. 

i have very little time for marsh, dislike her with all my might, but i equally disliked the gang mentality shown against her  last night. i do think she is manipulating and using chantelle to her own means, but then, who else is she really gonna form an alliance with in there? there are better ways to sort out grievances than to gang up and tell someone she is wicked. as if she woudl listen, i certainly wouldn't

galloway i dislike. i might agree with some of his views but i dislike the way he puts things across. to call marsh wicked was harsh. nasty she may be, manipulative definately, but wicked?  and to be so short sighted as to excuse pete's vocal outburst against rula as basically _ok _ because he is an "aduilt" where as chantelle a child, therefore devoid of any right to answer someone back etc, is sad. barrymore was not exactly polite to her to start with, but thats ok because he's an adult? fuck right off. summed up precisely why i dont like the man. patronising to the max.

maggot to win


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 12, 2006)

I also disliked the way Barrymore was implying that since Chantelle was a "nobody", she had no right to speak to him in the way she did. I honestly don't see what his problem was with her; he came into the lounge and blathered on about how they should be in with the others, she was trying to explain that she was tired but he just wouldn't let her speak! Plus she was trying to encourage Preston on the task and Barrymore totally dismissed her.


----------



## LDR (Jan 12, 2006)

I watched if for the first time last night.  Talk about uncomfortable but ultimately compelling viewing.

I actually quite like Jodie Marsh.   I couldn't really see anything that bad about her at all.    I know others have posted that they don't like her so I'm assuming she had been nasty in previous episodes.

However, that Pete Burns guy is a nasty piece of work.  Being an "honest" bitch doesn't detract from the fact he is a complete cunt.  I don't know how he sleeps at night.  I think he has major issues and needs conflict and attention to feel valued.

George is a guy who thinks more of himself than he should or anybody else does by the looks of it. 

Barrymore needs professional help and I found his crying and semi-breakdown far worse to watch than the abuse Jodie was getting from everyone.

I can't really remember anything particular about the other housemates as I was a bit stoned when watching.

As dirty and wrong it makes me feel, I can see myself watching it again.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 12, 2006)

I quite liked Catherine Bennett's article in the Guardian today. Celeb BB does seem to prove most of Darwin's theories.

"...Whereupon, of course, the housemates revert to their instinctive rituals of bonding, grooming, and power play, and one recalls instantly the missing DNA and the dangers of anthropomorphising. Consider the lack of fellow feeling shown by the two alpha males, Pete and Michael, as they repeatedly rebuff the near-outcast, Jodie's, attempts to ingratiate herself. Notice the utter indifference to age, personality or expressions of horror that marks the middle-ranking Dennis's repeated attempts to mate with female members of the troop.

If only this programme could find an audience among the same Christian fundamentalists who saw, in March of the Penguins, clinching evidence of a divine creator. Is there anything in nature that comes close to Big Brother as a refutation of intelligent design?"


----------



## pootle (Jan 12, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> I actually quite like Jodie Marsh.   I couldn't really see anything that bad about her at all.




At last! someone else who doesn't get it.  Yeah, she's a bit mouthy and doesn't listen and answers back, but she's a young girl who is being ganged up on.  I'd be all defensive if people were like that to me.  Rula is trying to help by explaining quitely and calmly how Jodie should behave at least, but I'd find it very hard not to be stroppy in such a claustrophobic environment.

She isn't being a sex pest, a patronising old git or an arse licker with double standards like some people!  There are way more annoying people than her in there!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2006)

I dont particularly like Marsh; but she from what I've seen she certainly doesnt appear to deserve the amount of shit she's getting. Its all gone a bit Lord of the Flies in there.

If I were in the house I'd be more concerned about Rodmans borderline sexual harasment of the women.

Rula and Maggot are the two I like most at the moment.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 12, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> As dirty and wrong it makes me feel, I can see myself watching it again.


I too have got into this despite my best attentions, have to say it is both the most interesting and most disturbing BB I've ever seen (and the first celebrity one I've been interested in).

I generally agree with Acid Priest and LDR - for a start what the fuck was Pete Burns doing mocking Jodie for being upset at losing her dad?    Admittedly I missed Tuesday's when the subject came up, but ffs, anyone who says that really is a grade A cunt! Exactly the same for Galloway and his referring to Chantelle as a child who must respect her elders. WTF!!   

Funnily enough both Galloway and Marsh seem to be equally indocrinated by patriachy as each other, just from different sides of the fence. Perhaps Galloway might be best realising that when trashing her for the way she's decided to try and cope with the world. In fact I started watching this not really liking Jodie, and each episode I watch I'm beginning to like her more and more. I think she's dealing remarkably well with the bullying (much better that I would probably deal with it), and everyone in there should remember that next time they rush to the aid of Barrymore after one person has told him to fuck off.

Though tbh I'm going to not slag off Barrymore either - in my mind I'm certain he's really quite ill. Does celebrity BB do all the same psychological tests on the celebs as it does with the general population in the summer ones?


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I dont particularly like Marsh; but she from what I've seen she certainly doesnt appear to deserve the amount of shit she's getting. Its all gone a bit Lord of the Flies in there.



I'm no fan of Jodie Marsh but the amount of abuse she's getting from Burns and Galloway is completely out of order. Last night was like watching a gang of playground bullies in action. I hope she stays and one of those two tossers gets voted out.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 12, 2006)

jodie's dad is alive and well, on gmtv this morning.  it's just been the anniversary of the death of jodie's best mate though.

pete had a nerve picking on her for those things though (and her hair!) when he threw a complete fit at having to wear flat shoes and a horrible uniform, for the task


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 12, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Though tbh I'm going to not slag off Barrymore either - *in my mind I'm certain he's really quite ill*. Does celebrity BB do all the same psychological tests on the celebs as it does with the general population in the summer ones?



I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks that; it's the way he speaks: he rarely finishes a sentence and tends to speak in fragments.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 12, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> jodie's dad is alive and well, on gmtv this morning.  it's just been the anniversary of the death of jodie's best mate though.
> 
> pete had a nerve picking on her for those things though (and her hair!) when he threw a complete fit at having to wear flat shoes and a horrible uniform, for the task


Oh, OK, I got the wrong end of the stick...   Didn't she say he died on Tuesday though?

Totally agree about the nerve though, and jeezus, especially after the way he screamed at Rula in the morning...


----------



## Rollem (Jan 12, 2006)

lets face it

they are all twats


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 12, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks that; it's the way he speaks: he rarely finishes a sentence and tends to speak in fragments.


There's just something about him which reminds me of a scared little mouse, and admittedly I haven't watched that much but he does seem to withdraw from the group a bit - I really don't think he should be in there at the moment. Sorry, I'm not really explaining myself too well.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks that; it's the way he speaks: he rarely finishes a sentence and tends to speak in fragments.



Aye, he's a broken man.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 12, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> lets face it
> 
> they are all twats


nah, maggot and preston are alright.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 12, 2006)

Am I the only one who doesn't particularly like Rula? To my mind, she's the Jodie to Galloway's Chantelle. I find her very condescending.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 12, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> There's just something about him which reminds me of a scared little mouse, and admittedly I haven't watched that much but he does seem to withdraw from the group a bit - I really don't think he should be in there at the moment. Sorry, I'm not really explaining myself too well.



I agree, I think he's displaying some classic symptoms...of what I'm not sure but he is quite clearly ill.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Aye, he's a broken man.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm a bit unsure about rula - she's a bit touchy feely, I know she's trying to help people, but I'd personally find her a bit suffocating at times.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 12, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I'm a bit unsure about rula - she's a bit touchy feely, I know she's trying to help people, but I'd personally find her a bit suffocating at times.



She's a Polish countess, dahling.


----------



## milesy (Jan 12, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> nah, maggot and preston are alright.



and chantelle. she has to win


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 12, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I'm a bit unsure about rula - she's a bit touchy feely, I know she's trying to help people, but I'd personally find her a bit suffocating at times.


I quite like Rula, but then as much as I'm a bit embarrassed to admit it, she probably acts the most like I'd act. Concerned about everyone and trying to keep peace, yet at the same time as you say, ending up becomming a bit suffocating...   

Maggot and Preston seem OK though, and I think Chantelle seems OK, though I think she's going through a bit of an experiment to try and find an edge for herself. I dunno, I don't like all this "Jodie is turning Chantelle astray" crap and I'm really glad that the two of them seem to get on so well, but you can see Chantelle trying on some of Jodie's behaviours to see if they fit, so to speak. I don't think they will, you can kind of see that they're being acted out. Not that I'm blaming her or anything, it's a very easy thing to do, and not necessarily a bad thing either. I guess by experimenting with these sorts of things we find out who we really are.


----------



## binka (Jan 12, 2006)

does anyone else think george is using michael? it seems to me that george sees that michael is quite popular with a lot of the public, so is trying to support him as much as possible hoping that his own popularity will increase by association (did anyone else see him kiss michael on the forehead ffs?) which is why he is saying his 'mission' is to get michael to win. 

gg has already made a couple of gaffs that could alienate some people such as his abortion comments (on the live feed is saw him say how he opposed abortion - it didnt make it into the evening show) and his high regard for deference (calling jodie/chantelle a child and saying they shouldnt talk to grown men 'like that'). 

who on earth can support george galloway?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 12, 2006)

Don't worry, GG will be out of the house soon.


----------



## binka (Jan 12, 2006)

i hope he stays in to continue making a complete twat of himself.


----------



## miss giggles (Jan 12, 2006)

I started off likeing GG and dislikeing Jody Marsh. Now I've completely reversed


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 12, 2006)

Galloway - Nasty bullying cunt.
Burns - Nasty bullying cunt.
Barrymore - Manipulative Loony, medicated to the point of bewilderment.
Marsh - Manipulative Loony, aggressive when pissed, depressed when hungover.
Lenska - Stuck up condescending annoying cow
Rodman - Sex pest
Allam - Cries cos she has to eat a bit of spinach  
Bingham - Sound
Preston - Sound
Maggot - Sound

Travelodge to win


----------



## newbie (Jan 12, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> nah, maggot and preston are alright.



that's yet to be established.  

So far they've kept out of the limelight in the house.  Seems to me they're both game players- obsessive BB followers in previous series, probably join in on threads like this, deeply thought through the tactics and strategy for success- and both are playing to win. 

The same is true of the two Essex girls, of course, but neither has quite the brains to carry it off.  The older people, and the Yanks, are more innocent, their experience of previous series is more limited and they're playing more true to themselves.  

If either of the young men can carry off their strategy (reveal little of themselves and glide away from confrontation) for the whole show they'll deserve to win, I guess, but I think at some point they'll come under the microscope and be found wanting.


----------



## girasol (Jan 12, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Galloway - Nasty bullying cunt.
> Burns - Nasty bullying cunt.
> Barrymore - Manipulative Loony, medicated to the point of bewilderment.
> Marsh - Manipulative Loony, aggressive when pissed, depressed when hungover.
> ...



Why are you reducing people to one dimensional labels?  Every single person in there has redeeming features.  As well as a dark side.

Just like _real_ people... Surprise surprise


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 12, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Why are you reducing people to one dimensional labels?  Every single person in there has redeeming features.  As well as a dark side.
> 
> Just like real people... Surprise surprise


Cos its a reality TV game show not a psychology experiment.

.....and I want to


----------



## girasol (Jan 12, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Cos its a reality TV game show not a psychology experiment.
> 
> .....and I want to



 

damn!  I thought it was an in depth study into the human psyche!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2006)

> Bingham - Sound



Yeah, I like her more than I thought I would.


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Yeah, I like her more than I thought I would.


has she actually said anything yet?  i havent watched that much, but she has been completely and utterly silent as far as i could make out.

I also dont get why peopole like the dull vacuolus Preston, and his peculiar bone structure, but there you go.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2006)

> has she actually said anything yet? i havent watched that much, but she has been completely and utterly silent as far as i could make out.



She's usually got something sensible to say when she does speak, and she seems to have quite a good sense of humour.


----------



## binka (Jan 12, 2006)

she's probably said plenty, just the producers are more interested in showing us the pete, mike and george circus.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> She's usually got something sensible to say when she does speak, and she seems to have quite a good sense of humour.


I'd be interested to hear her speak, she seems like a bit of a contradiction tbh. A woman with a Pyschology degree from Harvard and who also studied Latin, yet who also says "Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus" is her favourate book and who on the face of it acts like a bimbo (going from the house entry episode). Possibly a woman who decided to act dumb because she thought it might help in her line of work?


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 12, 2006)

"Big Brother"? It's like something out of Orwell!  

When 's the first eviction; is it today?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 12, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> She's a Polish countess, dahling.




No, no, no. I've got a Polish Auntie.

"She's a Polish Countess Dahlink" <--- is right


----------



## tarannau (Jan 12, 2006)

Michael Barrymore has no redeeming characteristics at all. He's a shallow, self-absorbed narcissist, bewildered and resentful at how his carefully-constructed life has collapsed. Shorn of supportive people - most notably his wife, who he seems to have used, left and then subsequently blamed (she 'controlled' him) and badmouthed her through the papers and through his biography. The poor woman died, apparently too worn down and miserable to really fight, of cancer fairly recently. 

I've always thought the guy a Grade 'A' cunt. Saying the word 'alwight' 55 times a show and making light-hearted fun out of granny didn't make him a comic genius back then. And his self-absorbtion, his entire failure to accept any resposibility and blame everyone else for his predicament hardly makes me warm to him more now. His entry into the BB house saw me run out of things to throw at the TV screen,  as the gushing gimp milked every last bit of attention, hamming it up and glorying in things in his usual manipulative way.

And now the bloody waterworks as well. You'll have to excuse my lack of compassion for this wanker: he deserves everything he gets.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 12, 2006)

^^^^^


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 12, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I'd be interested to hear her speak, she seems like a bit of a contradiction tbh. A woman with a Pyschology degree from Harvard and who also studied Latin, yet who also says "Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus" is her favourate book and who on the face of it acts like a bimbo (going from the house entry episode). Possibly a woman who decided to act dumb because she thought it might help in her line of work?



I think that says a lot about the American society, education and consumerism.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 12, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Michael Barrymore has no redeeming characteristics at all. He's a shallow, self-absorbed narcissist, bewildered and resentful at how his carefully-constructed life has collapsed. Shorn of supportive people - most notably his wife, who he seems to have used, left and then subsequently blamed (she 'controlled' him) and badmouthed her through the papers and through his biography. The poor woman died, apparently too worn down and miserable to really fight, of cancer fairly recently.


Cheryl's dead?


----------



## Flashman (Jan 12, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Cheryl's dead?



Yeah, last year of lung cancer. She asked that her condition be kept secret from Michael, and that he should not be allowed to attend her funeral.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 12, 2006)

Can't really blame her for that. Proud woman by all accounts. She stood by him all those years, even in the immediate aftermath of the scandal, only to see him slag her off all over the place. I'll excuse her a bit of resentment and for selling her story too.

So gutted was she by her treatment by all accounts that she didn't possess any particular compulsion to fight her cancer. She died within 6 weeks of being diagnosed.

Alwight enough for you Barrymore? You stinking self-pitying numbnut.


----------



## newbie (Jan 12, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> I think that says a lot about the American society, education and consumerism.



I know someone who is very smart, has educated opinions and is well enough read to hold her own in any company (in fact she might well be here   ). She chose to use her body and beauty, rather than any other capability, as the foundation of a modelling/acting career, arguing that it's just as much hers to exploit as intelligence, strength or sporting prowess.  I'm pretty sure she dumbed down a bit when at work- though I doubt she compromised her politics- but so what, fitting in isn't a great crime.

She's from across the pond too. The American Dream (be anyone, do anything) expresses itself in ways that's uncommon in our stratified society, where models are auto-patronised as bimbos just as Galloway and Lenska have been doing.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 12, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> I know someone who is very smart, has educated opinions and is well enough read to hold her own in any company (in fact she might well be here   ). She chose to use her body and beauty, rather than any other capability, as the foundation of a modelling/acting career, arguing that it's just as much hers to exploit as intelligence, strength or sporting prowess.  I'm pretty sure she dumbed down a bit when at work- though I doubt she compromised her politics- but so what, fitting in isn't a great crime.
> 
> She's from across the pond too. The American Dream (be anyone, do anything) expresses itself in ways that's uncommon in our stratified society, where models are auto-patronised as bimbos just as Galloway and Lenska have been doing.



The American "Dream" is the biggest joke to be played on the American working classes.

Using one's body to get where "one wants to go" is a symptom of the patriarchal society that we live in.


----------



## LDR (Jan 12, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> She chose to use her body and beauty, rather than any other capability, as the foundation of a modelling/acting career, arguing that it's just as much hers to exploit as intelligence, strength or sporting prowess.


This makes me think of something I notice on Urban a lot which is that it's not ok to judge someone on their appearance calling them fat, ugly, etc.  

But it's seems to be perfectly acceptable to judge someone on their intelligence calling them thick, stupid, simple, etc.

Why is that?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 12, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Using one's body to get where "one wants to go" is a symptom of the patriarchal society that we live in.


Yup.

It's also not just the using one's body thing though, it's the acting dumb thing. Even though she's not got a degree or many formal qualifications to "prove" it, my mum is fucking sharp when it comes to some things, and definately has a more mathematical brain than me. Yet she's acted dumber than she is her whole life, and I don't even think she ever realises she's doing it. I'm sure it started largely because she didn't feel she could be brighter than my dad, and still says things along the lines of "if you play Crispy at Scrabble lose - men don't like women who win"


----------



## girasol (Jan 12, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> This makes me think of something I notice on Urban a lot which is that it's not ok to judge someone on their appearance calling them fat, ugly, etc.
> 
> But it's seems to be perfectly acceptable to judge someone on their intelligence calling them thick, stupid, simple, etc.
> 
> Why is that?



Indeed!  It's not like intelligence is something you work hard to get, you're born with it or not...

As for its development, some people are lucky to be given the tools (i.e. a good education, access to books, etc), some people are not.

<cliche but true>
There are plenty of people out there with a good education but not a whole lot of intelligence.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 12, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> This makes me think of something I notice on Urban a lot which is that it's not ok to judge someone on their appearance calling them fat, ugly, etc.
> 
> But it's seems to be perfectly acceptable to judge someone on their intelligence calling them thick, stupid, simple, etc.
> 
> Why is that?




Because this place is full of show-offs.  Well that's what I think anyway.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 12, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Yup.
> 
> It's also not just the using one's body thing though, it's the acting dumb thing. Even though she's not got a degree my mum is fucking sharp when it comes to some things, and definately has a more mathematical brain than me. Yet she's acted dumber than she is her whole life, and I don't even think she ever realises she's doing it. I'm sure it started largely because she didn't feel she could be brighter than my dad, and still says things along the lines of "if you play Crispy at Scrabble lose - men don't like women who win"



Agreed, she plays into the hands of the patriarchs by confirming her status as eye candy; good for nowt else but a shag.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 12, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Agreed, she plays into the hands of the patriarchs by confirming her status as eye candy; good for nowt else but a shag.


Is that the Baywatch woman or my mum!?!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 12, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Is that the Baywatch woman or my mum!?!



The Baywatch woman.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 12, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> This makes me think of something I notice on Urban a lot which is that it's not ok to judge someone on their appearance calling them fat, ugly, etc.
> 
> But it's seems to be perfectly acceptable to judge someone on their intelligence calling them thick, stupid, simple, etc.
> 
> Why is that?



Because we're all fat, ugly geniuses?


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Yeah, I like her more than I thought I would.



to my surprise, so do i.  

I can see why the other are pissed off with Marsh, though.  All I've heard her do is whine that she's so hard done by and misunderstood etc but no way does she deserve how she's been treated.  Reminds me of being back school.  

and I thought GG saying Chantelle was a child a fucking cheek.


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Alwight enough for you Barrymore? You stinking self-pitying numbnut.



isn't he just! 

someone in the office i was in this morning told me off for calling Barrymore an aggressive bullying wanker because he has 'obvious mental health problems'

what do you lot think about this?


----------



## han (Jan 12, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> isn't he just!
> 
> someone in the office i was in this morning told me off for calling Barrymore an aggressive bullying wanker because he has 'obvious mental health problems'
> 
> what do you lot think about this?



Mental health problems do not excuse bullying behaviour. They may explain it but do not excuse it!


----------



## newbie (Jan 12, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> The American "Dream" is the biggest joke to be played on the American working classes.
> 
> Using one's body to get where "one wants to go" is a symptom of the patriarchal society that we live in.


worse than 'know your place' British class structure?  Wrong thread really, for both that and serious discussion of objectification of attractive women and their responses to it.  

My real point was that for Traci to gain a good education but choose to sell her body is her pretty reasonable response to patriarchal society. In many ways as reasonable and potentially more personally satisfying than deliberately downplaying her appearence in order to be taken seriously.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jan 12, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> a bigger joke than 'know your place' British class structure?  Wrong thread really, for both that and serious discussion of objectification of attractive women and their responses to it.
> 
> My real point was that for Traci to gain a good education but choose to sell her body is her pretty reasonable response to patriarchal society. In many ways as reasonable and potentially more personally satisfying than deliberately downplaying her appearence in order to be taken seriously.



it just as much a case her wanting to be famous, no doubt from a young age. Yes she was bright enough, but thats usually not what makes you a star, so she played more on her good looks.
im sure she's still smart enough, though maybe she's not had much chance to use it in her adult life.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 12, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> isn't he just!
> 
> someone in the office i was in this morning told me off for calling Barrymore an aggressive bullying wanker because he has 'obvious mental health problems'
> 
> what do you lot think about this?



No excuse, he's not psychotic i.e. he knows what he's doing.

I have to admit I find his behaviour contrived ( to my mind ), his low soft voice for the camera, he's playing the victim too much.

Now I may be doing him a diservice but that's the way it looks like .


----------



## newbie (Jan 12, 2006)

Is there a problem with seeking fame or stardom?  Her beauty will only carry her for a few years, if she wants a long career she'll need to work hard, using all her skills and attributes.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 12, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> isn't he just!
> 
> someone in the office i was in this morning told me off for calling Barrymore an aggressive bullying wanker because he has 'obvious mental health problems'
> 
> what do you lot think about this?



I think you should tell them to fuck off. I assume C4 gave the celebrities some sort of pyschological appraisal before letting them loose on their precious set and it's a mystery to me why some office bod thinks they're better qualified to pontificate about the mental state of others. Agree with RD about the 'contrived' nature of Barrymore's insecurity too.

If you ask me Barrymore appeared to have mental health problems when filming 'Strike It Lucky.'  Despite my clear and repeated requests back then, no-one seemed willing to have the manipulative spudfelcher sectioned back then...


----------



## newbie (Jan 12, 2006)

spudfelcher  

I've led such an innocent and sheltered life


----------



## pk (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree.

<editor: removed>


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jan 12, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> Is there a problem with seeking fame or stardom?  Her beauty will only carry her for a few years, if she wants a long career she'll need to work hard, using all her skills and attributes.



not at all, why would anyone want a long career anyway?
good luck to her i say, and   to anyone who goes on about her percieved intelligence or lack thereof.


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I agree.
> 
> ----.


good to see you going along with Blair's plans for presumption of guilt.

Twat.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 12, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> worse than 'know your place' British class structure?  Wrong thread really, for both that and serious discussion of objectification of attractive women and their responses to it.
> 
> My real point was that for Traci to gain a good education but choose to sell her body is her pretty reasonable response to patriarchal society. In many ways as reasonable and potentially more personally satisfying than deliberately downplaying her appearence in order to be taken seriously.



Yes, worse than "know your place British class structure" because it is a lie; whereas with the class system, you know it exists because of its tangibility...unlike the American Dream, which is elusive at best and a cruel trick at its worst.

I disagree with your last point; it presupposes that patriarchy can never be challenged or changed.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 12, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> nah, maggot and preston are alright.


are they?

maggot still joined in

and preston will get splinters. sits quietly telling us that "even intelligent people can cry through frustration" genius  (looks nice though  )


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> are they?
> 
> maggot still joined in


 To be fair...I believe Maggot an DR were initially trying to point out why jodie and chantelle running off to the diary room after their spat with Micheal was immature, because they were clearly going to talk about him......chantelle blantantly lied when they came out and said that they weren't talking about anyone....Jodie is using Chantelle, but then Chantelle is easily manipulated.

I don't think overall Maggot wanted to get stuck in with the attack....the others just used the conversation that Dennis and Maggot started with Jodie to gang up on her.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 12, 2006)

oh

well you obviously paid far more attention to it than i did 

still think they are all twats though


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 12, 2006)

From today's Popbitch:




			
				Popbitch said:
			
		

> Jodie Marsh got expelled from school when she was 16
> for selling naked photos of herself to 6th form boys.
> Her 12 year old brother took the photos. Class.


----------



## rennie (Jan 12, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> From today's Popbitch:




that's class for you!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 12, 2006)

I haven't watched it for a couple of nights, but saw a bit of the live stuff last night. Has Barrymore slept yet? He's getting unhinged.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 12, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> From today's Popbitch:



This rather confirms my suspicions of her.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 12, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I haven't watched it for a couple of nights, but saw a bit of the live stuff last night. Has Barrymore slept yet? He's getting unhinged.



No, he spends all night trying to clear the fags out of the pool...

*gets coat for repetition of old, mildly homophobic joke*


----------



## milesy (Jan 12, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> still think they are all twats though



but isn't everyone, in their own, unique way?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 12, 2006)

It just gets better. Jimmy 'psycho-like mother fixation' Saville is coming to stay in the house. Fuck me sideways with Jodie Marsh's camper van.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> It just gets better. Jimmy 'psycho-like mother fixation' Saville is coming to stay in the house. Fuck me sideways with Jodie Marsh's camper van.



Are you certain of that or is it still just a rumour?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Are you certain of that or is it still just a rumour?




http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds8679.html 

Hmmm. Apparently it's true.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds8679.html
> 
> Hmmm. Apparently it's true.



Hurrah! that will put the cat among the pigeons!


----------



## pk (Jan 12, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> good to see you going along with Blair's plans for presumption of guilt.
> 
> Twat.





Get fucked, Bell-end.


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2006)

oooh very clever, havent heard that since infants.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 12, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> but isn't everyone, in their own, unique way?


oh do give over


----------



## milesy (Jan 12, 2006)

but seriously...it's very easy to form an opinion on someone when they are in the big brother house, stuck in that unnatural situation having to try and get along with people they mgiht not otherwise pass the time of day with...so who are we to judge and call them twats? 







we're the viewing public, and they chose to go in there


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 12, 2006)

Has anyone posted that they failed their task?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 12, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> oooh very clever, havent heard that since infants.


 That's not true - i called you a bellend late last year.


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah, but i read that, and i can do so without having to speak the words out loud!


----------



## milesy (Jan 12, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Has anyone posted that they failed their task?



not yet.

they failed their task!!!    

job done


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Hurrah! that will put the cat among the pigeons!




Be better if it was Charlie Manson, mind...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> but seriously...it's very easy to form an opinion on someone when they are in the big brother house, stuck in that unnatural situation having to try and get along with people they mgiht not otherwise pass the time of day with...so who are we to judge and call them twats?
> 
> we're the viewing public, and they chose to go in there



I agree with the above and we really shouldn't forget how clever the program editors are, they're dab hands at this daily-shock-drama kind of show as well...

It's supposed to be a reality show and on some levels it is (people really have done or said the things we see them doing), but most importantly a lot of the edits are quite sinister and really only represent the editors drama-designs of that given day...many conversations and comments are shown completely out of context and used/added for affect.

Can we call them twats? I think we can comment on twaty behaviour, just as they would do if they were watching us. Hell I'm sure we've all seen a little of what we don't like about ourselves in some of the actions and comments we've seen and heard from them.

They went in there with their own motivations, will make money out of it...and really don't give a rats behind what we think....So maybe we are the twats for watching them?...as long as we can live with that.


----------



## han (Jan 12, 2006)

It's just twatty to go in there, I think.....unless you're doing it just for a laugh.

Which I think Bez did.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 12, 2006)

Does Barrymore's super-low, mumbly voice get on anyone else nerves?


----------



## Dan U (Jan 12, 2006)

why is barrymore bashing eggs on his head?

sorry, just switched on


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 12, 2006)

it was his task, not too sure how many eggs there were, but some were raw and some hard boiled, and it was a test to see how unlucky he is.

I'm finding rula and george really scary and creepy


----------



## Dan U (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah same as.

rula's giving it the 'wise one' to jodie now.. bless.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 12, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Does Barrymore's super-low, mumbly voice get on anyone else nerves?



Oh aye! He speaks in fragments too; I find it difficult to follow the thread of what he's saying...not that's it's enlightening...or anything...


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I'm finding rula and george really scary and creepy




the animal thing?!    LOL! i saw it yesterday in the live feed thing. i rang unix tonight cos i knew she'd be howling too   

they were gettin' off on it. fact. 

oh yeh, why does jodie wear her glasses in bed?


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 12, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I'm finding rula and george really scary and creepy



I had to put my head under the covers when that was on.


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> I had to put my head under the covers when that was on.



those two playing 'pussy cats' came on as i walked in to my living room yesterday about 7. the boys said i was in the middle of talking to them, my speech and pace slowed right down - and i stood with my mouth gaped open and my tea tipping out. 

i came to with the tea all over my foot. i remember that bit.


----------



## soulman (Jan 12, 2006)

*To Evict Galloway*

Don't forget if you want to get the smarmy cunt Galloway evicted first

Call - 09011323304

Text - GEORGE on 84444


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 12, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> those two playing 'pussy cats' came on as i walked in to my living room yesterday about 7. the boys said i was in the middle of talking to them, my speech and pace slowed right down - and i stood with my mouth gaped open and my tea tipping out.
> 
> i came to with the tea all over my foot. i remember that bit.


playing "pussy cats" sounds like it might be nice <purrrrrrr>


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2006)

yeh p'raps - but not with _that_ pair thankyouverymuch!   

wouldn't it be funny if they were the first two to shag! i bet the bookies haven't thought of that scenario!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 12, 2006)

I reckon the first to shag will be george and barrymore


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2006)

hmmm, rula and george -  or george and barrymore


i think i'm going to be sick.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm sorry foo


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2006)

how about george and barrymore.......getting it on, in the pool?? 

with a twist. 

i know.

dennis gets in!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 12, 2006)

you ARE sick woman!


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2006)

i am indeed.

it's fun sometimes.


----------



## milesy (Jan 12, 2006)

i've been told to come and tell you off and take you to task. so consider yourself told off and taken to task. please.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 12, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i've been told to come and tell you off and take you to task. so consider yourself told off and taken to task. please.




I love it when you try to me all masterful, milesy.



It's very sweet.


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2006)

<feels suitably chastised*>


aw, preston really likes chantelle doesn't he?  













*<yeah right>


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 12, 2006)

soulman said:
			
		

> Don't forget if you want to get the smarmy cunt Galloway evicted first
> 
> Call - 09011323304
> 
> Text - GEORGE on 84444


God, no!  I want him to demean himself again like the cat thing!    

Think of the clip library!


----------



## milesy (Jan 12, 2006)

i reckon jodie and chantelle will have a big snog up before jodie leaves.


----------



## milesy (Jan 12, 2006)

or maybe they won't, maybe preston and chantelle will have a snog-up.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 12, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> or maybe they won't, maybe preston and chantelle will have a snog-up.



Noooooooooooooooo

He's mine.


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2006)

actually. it probably wasn't very wise of me to put 'barrymore' and 'pool' in the same post....


----------



## milesy (Jan 12, 2006)

he's more of a snooker man.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 12, 2006)

*"Mia-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-ow"*


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> *"Mia-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-ow"*



he is _never_ going to live that down.   

at least i hope not.


----------



## punkrockfaggot (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't watch big brother myself, but during a commercial break for one program or another, my mind was assaulted with the image of George Galloway.... eating out of someones hands...

oh god i can't describe it... 

its done me some damage...


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 12, 2006)

punkrockfaggot said:
			
		

> I don't watch big brother myself, but during a commercial break for one program or another, my mind was assaulted with the image of George Galloway.... eating out of someones hands...
> 
> oh god i can't describe it...
> 
> its done me some damage...



I think everyone is scarred. 

I tried to look away but I couldn't escape the slurpy sound that went with it.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 12, 2006)

punkrockfaggot said:
			
		

> the image of George Galloway.... eating out of someones hands...


Rula Lenska, Countess, actress, and former wife of "Minder" star Denis Waterman.


----------



## pk (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm beginning to think they're all mad - maybe they're pumping in some colourless odourless gas into the house that makes them all act like spoiled 6 year olds.

Any respect I once had for Galloway, which wasn't much, but I liked the way he went to the US and handed them their arse on a dish, has rapidly diminished this past few days... and I've been watching only a little of the broadcasts.

In order of surplusness - I will now pass judgement.

Jodie Marsh - nobody seriously feels sorry for this daft slapper, surely.... she asks for everything she gets, seeing as she's courted the paparazzi at every opportunity... within five minutes in there she was slagging off that other dumb flesh-monster Jordan.

Pete Burns - fucking hell, I remember when this guy looked like a man, now he's just a circus freak, and please put your sorry arse cheeks away Pete, it's not 1987 anymore, and you're just not shocking anyone with your gusset.

George Goneaway - face it pal, you're out of your depth. God alone knows what you must imagine people in your Respect party must think of you, face down on the lap of Dennis Waterman's ex-wife, purring like a pussy.
With any luck this opportunist cunt will feel the sudden sinking feeling as he exits the house, only a fading memory in the minds of the teen fans of the show, and a chuckle in the hallowed Whitehall corridors whenever his name is mentioned.

Michael Barrymore - nuff said already about this one - it'll only get deleted anyway.

Dennis Rodman - sex case, don't leave your drink unattended when he's around.

The rest of them, boring, desperate, and unentertaining thus far.

Hopefully, the lack of food thanks mainly to the ugly gimp Burns will lead to violent arguments and someone being found face down in a jacuzzi.


----------



## Lark (Jan 12, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to think they're all mad - maybe they're pumping in some colourless odourless gas into the house that makes them all act like spoiled 6 year olds.
> 
> Any respect I once had for Galloway, which wasn't much, but I liked the way he went to the US and handed them their arse on a dish, has rapidly diminished this past few days... and I've been watching only a little of the broadcasts.
> 
> ...



PK - that was quality mate ! I'm crying here


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 12, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Hopefully, the lack of food thanks mainly to the ugly gimp Burns will lead to violent arguments and someone being found face down in a jacuzzi.



The conclusion was the best bit.


----------



## White Lotus (Jan 12, 2006)

What was that cat thing?  We saw the trailer during a break and my 12yo daughter said "That is mentally disturbing!"


(mind you she says the same thing when Him Indoors pats me on the arse)


----------



## pk (Jan 12, 2006)

Lark said:
			
		

> PK - that was quality mate ! I'm crying here



I'm crying too, though not for the same reason - just watched My Name Is Earl on E4, it finished, and the live feed just started from the BB house.

 

Cunts.


----------



## rowan (Jan 13, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Does Barrymore's super-low, mumbly voice get on anyone else nerves?




Not half as much as Dennis's voice, I can't understand a word he says


----------



## silentNate (Jan 13, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> Not half as much as Dennis's voice, I can't understand a word he says


 Believe me... You ain't missin' much


----------



## foo (Jan 13, 2006)

White Lotus said:
			
		

> What was that cat thing?  We saw the trailer during a break and my 12yo daughter said "That is mentally disturbing!"



well i'm definintely not right after watching that purring, licking and other beastie antics  - i think i've been damaged


----------



## aurora green (Jan 13, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> ... i think i've been damaged




I had my hands over my eyes, groaning, no! No!
It was just the most painful thing I've ever watched. Ewwww..


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 13, 2006)

according to the "news" on gmtv, jimmy saville's going in the house today for two days, but he won't be sleeping over.


----------



## sparkling (Jan 13, 2006)

Rula and George were just so painful to watch....how will George ever, ever live this down?    

I'm tempted to stay in tonight just to watch the evictions but thank God for Sky plus.


----------



## Utopia (Jan 13, 2006)

Is it just me or does Preston sway from being a handsome chap one moment to then looking like..........(excuse the lack of PC)he's a bit 'special'????

I do like the fella.....its just an observation!


----------



## Flashman (Jan 13, 2006)

Utopia said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does Preston sway from being a handsome chap one moment to then looking like..........(excuse the lack of PC)he's a bit 'special'????
> 
> I do like the fella.....its just an observation!



I still maintain he's a weird looking mother fucker.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 13, 2006)

He's an old man steptoe in the making, got the right bone structure  - come back in a few decades.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 13, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> Not half as much as Dennis's voice, I can't understand a word he says



when ever he speaks its normally sex pesting one of the woman into sleeping with him.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 13, 2006)

what was George's task i.e. the cat things?


----------



## surfgirl (Jan 13, 2006)

I had my hands over my eyes with the Rula and George thing shouting 'make it stop!' 

I physically had to turn my body away from the tv.  NEVER have I seen anything so awful.  It felt like I was watching something I really shouldn't, like the sort of thing George may have paid Rula for.

Ewwwwwww.


----------



## sparkling (Jan 13, 2006)

surfgirl said:
			
		

> I had my hands over my eyes with the Rula and George thing shouting 'make it stop!'
> 
> I physically had to turn my body away from the tv.  NEVER have I seen anything so awful.  It felt like I was watching something I really shouldn't, like the sort of thing George may have paid Rula for.
> 
> Ewwwwwww.



Actually Rula looks pretty bad this morning.  Obviously got no make up on and looks ghostly white.  She is coughing and sneezing and blowing her nose every two minutes and the mic is picking up every snot filled sound.  

Working from home today so can watch CBB all day yipeee


----------



## LDR (Jan 13, 2006)

surfgirl said:
			
		

> I had my hands over my eyes with the Rula and George thing shouting 'make it stop!'


SubZeroCat and I were in shock and I almost turned it off.   

I still think Jodie is lovely.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 13, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> SubZeroCat and I were in shock and I almost turned it off.


i turned over and watch a thing about geisha girls instead

far less uncomfortable viewing!


----------



## pk (Jan 13, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Working from home today so can watch CBB all day yipeee



Masochist!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 13, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> SubZeroCat and I were in shock and I almost turned it off.



What happened? They didn't shag, did they?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 13, 2006)

Has anyone posted about the news report on ITV lunchtime news yesterday?
Jodie Marshes family talking about why it's bad that she's being bullied in the house. Very one sided, very biased in Jodies favour. 

A News report!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 13, 2006)

> I had my hands over my eyes with the Rula and George thing shouting 'make it stop!'



It was one of the most disturbing things I've ecer seen on British telly


----------



## Structaural (Jan 13, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Michael Barrymore has no redeeming characteristics at all. He's a shallow, self-absorbed narcissist, bewildered and resentful at how his carefully-constructed life has collapsed. Shorn of supportive people - most notably his wife, who he seems to have used, left and then subsequently blamed (she 'controlled' him) and badmouthed her through the papers and through his biography. The poor woman died, apparently too worn down and miserable to really fight, of cancer fairly recently.
> 
> I've always thought the guy a Grade 'A' cunt. Saying the word 'alwight' 55 times a show and making light-hearted fun out of granny didn't make him a comic genius back then. And his self-absorbtion, his entire failure to accept any resposibility and blame everyone else for his predicament hardly makes me warm to him more now. His entry into the BB house saw me run out of things to throw at the TV screen,  as the gushing gimp milked every last bit of attention, hamming it up and glorying in things in his usual manipulative way.
> 
> And now the bloody waterworks as well. You'll have to excuse my lack of compassion for this wanker: he deserves everything he gets.



Germaine Greer has a few words to say about him (who said the Guardian was dumbing down?) 
link


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 13, 2006)

the George and Rula thing was either the greatest moment in television ever - exactly what Baird was striving towards - or the end of civilisation.

i'm not sure which


----------



## pootle (Jan 13, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> It was one of the most disturbing things I've ecer seen on British telly



I've got an appointment later, with a nice person who is going to get out some dollies, and I'm going to show them where the bad man (on the telly) touched me in the brain with his cat-ness.

*shudder*


----------



## sorearm (Jan 13, 2006)

gorgeous george meowing with rula has truly horrendous in its concept and execution ..... *barfs!*


----------



## zed (Jan 13, 2006)

After years of ignoring this stuff, I've become transfixed by the goings on in that Big Brother House.  There ....I've said it.  And yes, I am ashamed of myself.  But who wouldn't be mesmerised by the behaviour of these people?

Anyway....over the past week of being glued to this stuff, I've come up with my own psychological profile of each of the participants.  It's not been easy and it is the result of many hours watching these people, listening to the many 'vox pop' contributions from the public and the various analysis from the guests on the support programmes like "Big Brothers Little Brother" (or whatever they're called). 

I've also put to use the many years experience I have in recruiting, interviewing and assessing candidates for the many multinational clients I have worked with down the years.  It took quite a few hours to come up with a profile that did each of them justice and one that endorses the widely held claim that appearing on "Celebrity Big Brother" enables the public to see "the real person".

So here it is - my profile of each of the Big Brother Celebrities.....



Jodie Marsh - Cunt

Pete Burns - Cunt

George Galloway - Cunt

Dennis Rodman - Cunt

Preston - Cunt

Faria Alam - Cunt

Rula Lenska - Cunt

Chantelle - Cunt

Maggot - Cunt

Michael Barrymore - Cunt

Traci Bingham - Cunt (but nice tits)


----------



## Belushi (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## tarannau (Jan 13, 2006)

> Anyone who can remember what a thoroughly supercilious and nasty performer Barrymore always was, must watch unmoved as he dissolves in snot and tears


Greer on Barrymore, from the above Guardian link

Quite right too. The more snot the better as far as I'm concerned.

I'll admit to a certain pleasure in watching Barrymore pop eggs into his forehead last night - most satisfying. Personally I'd like to have rammed them into his noggin myself, triumphantly shouting 'Alwight' on the delivery of every one of the 16 dozen eggs that I had brought, but C4 weren't having any of it.

Spoilsports....


----------



## Swearing Nonna (Jan 13, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> It was one of the most disturbing things I've ecer seen on British telly



Oh god oh god it was sooooo funny!!!! Shameless I say!!

meowww

purrrrrrr

slurp

My son came in to see what was wrong cos i was making so much noise, then foo called making as many hooting noises as I was


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 13, 2006)

Hmmm, I'm probably a complete fucking wuss considering how unpleasant an individual Barrymore is, but I do still think he's unwell (and I really don't know how he got through) and I can't help but feel in part sorry for him. Mind you, I'd probably feel really sorry for my worst enemy if they had a breakdown. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing? Admittedly though I have only watched a little bit of big brother so my views on that might be due to selective watching. I feel much more for Jodie though.   

As for the psychological screens, call me cynical but a lot of the time I think BB selects some people who only just pass because their breakdown on TV then makes more interesting viewing than a house full of stable people. And wasn't it the real one two years ago when they had a woman on there (Emma?) with a possible borderline learning disability? I wasn't watching it at the time so I'm mainly going on what others have said, but I was told that because of this she was a really easy target.

Germaine's article is interesting, and even though I haven't seen that many BBs (the first 3 main ones and this), with the exception of the first one I can't think of a series where there hasn't been some really nasty serious bullying...   

I missed the cat thing. From the sounds of it I think that was probably for the best


----------



## pk (Jan 13, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I'm probably a complete fucking wuss considering how unpleasant an individual Barrymore is, but I do still think he's unwell (and I really don't know how he got through) and I can't help but feel in part sorry for him.



Fuck him. And fuck Jodie too.

They knew the rules before they went in there - if they don't like it they can Fuck Off out of the house.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 13, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> oh yeh, why does jodie wear her glasses in bed?




So that she can see properly in her dreams.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 13, 2006)

surfgirl said:
			
		

> I had my hands over my eyes with the Rula and George thing shouting 'make it stop!'
> 
> I physically had to turn my body away from the tv.  NEVER have I seen anything so awful.  It felt like I was watching something I really shouldn't, like the sort of thing George may have paid Rula for.
> 
> Ewwwwwww.



Couldn't agree more. Following his performance against the US senators GG won quite a lot of people's respect (no pun intended), but this has just made him a total laughing stock. His fellow MPs are just going to point at him and laugh (or meow!) when he next bothers to turn up at the HOP. Silly bugger.


----------



## AnMarie (Jan 13, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I missed the cat thing. From the sounds of it I think that was probably for the best



Just saw it on Five News and cant fucking believe it....was horribly horribly painful to watch!!!   


As for Germaine Greers article..imo shes spot on!!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2006)

No I'd say




			
				zed said:
			
		

> Jodie Marsh - Stupid Cunt
> 
> Pete Burns - Acerbic Cunt
> 
> ...


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> As for the psychological screens, call me cynical but a lot of the time I think BB selects some people who only just pass because their breakdown on TV then makes more interesting viewing than a house full of stable people.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 13, 2006)

i have changed my mind

maggot and preston are not twats

merely twits

and i like them


----------



## pootle (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm going to CBB Big Mouth on tuesday night.

I'll do my darnest to get Zed's insight out there, seeing as how hard he's worked on it!


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 13, 2006)

Unix Tottie said:
			
		

> Oh god oh god it was sooooo funny!!!! Shameless I say!!
> 
> meowww
> 
> ...



Funny??? I couldn't stop cringing.  I was sooo embarrassed for them.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 13, 2006)

Just had a thought - when do you reckon celebrity BB will feature celebrities which became famous initially by appearing on BB?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 13, 2006)

sorearm said:
			
		

> gorgeous george meowing with rula has truly horrendous in its concept and execution ..... *barfs!*



To paraphrase Donald Rumsfeld...

'There are things we know we know, there are things we don't know, there are things we don't know we don't know and things we know but wish we didn't know'


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> I'm going to CBB Big Mouth on tuesday night.
> 
> I'll do my darnest to get Zed's insight out there, seeing as how hard he's worked on it!




I think you owe it to all of us.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 13, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Just had a thought - when do you reckon celebrity BB will feature celebrities which became famous initially by appearing on BB?



Didn't they do something like this on C5? A reality show with previous reality show contestants?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 13, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Didn't they do something like this on C5? A reality show with previous reality show contestants?



Yeah, 'The House'

It bombed, altho the couple I did watch were brilliant, despite the constant muteovers when they started talking fellow slebs...


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Yeah, 'The House'
> 
> It bombed, altho the couple I did watch were brilliant, despite the constant muteovers when they started talking fellow slebs...



wasn't it called "back to reality"?

oh god, why do I know these things?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 13, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> wasn't it called "back to reality"?
> 
> oh god, why do I know these things?



That was it!!!


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jan 13, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> .....things we know but wish we didn't know'


----------



## hendo (Jan 13, 2006)

Does anybody else find that Pete Burns reminds them of Marina from Stingray?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/anderson/stingray/gallery/images/340/07stingray.jpg


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 13, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> Does anybody else find that Pete Burns reminds them of Marina from Stingray?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/anderson/stingray/gallery/images/340/07stingray.jpg



No, she was cute and has more facial expressions...


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 13, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> Does anybody else find that Pete Burns reminds them of Marina from Stingray?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/anderson/stingray/gallery/images/340/07stingray.jpg



LOL. He reminds me of the Cat In The Hat.

http://www.posterworx.co.nz/images/gen_art/Pp0958TheCatInTheHat_G.jpg


----------



## rennie (Jan 13, 2006)

i like his acerbic comments. but those lips are scary.


----------



## miss giggles (Jan 13, 2006)

Last night I popped into my local offie. As I walked in, four men were standing stock still, open mouthed, gazing transfixed at the tv above the shelf. I assumed football was on. When I looked up, there was George Galloway purring like a cat, wriggling on the floor, and Rula Lenska strokeing his head. 

You could've heard a pin drop in that shop. Then, everyone turned and had a really animated conversation about how fucked up they all were. 

I've only ever seen that sort of thing happen during the world cup and royal weddings. This is truely fantastic tv.


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 13, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> Does anybody else find that Pete Burns reminds them of Marina from Stingray?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/anderson/stingray/gallery/images/340/07stingray.jpg



In a certain profile, he's surprisingly reminiscent of Homer Simpson...


----------



## sparkling (Jan 13, 2006)

I loved the task they had to do.  Dennis and Pete to look after their plants and Pets being accessorised only to break quite soon.  'ooops'

Then Maggot and Chantelle in the diary room and being told in Japanese they could leave 'I'm sorry Japanese Big Brother I don't understand'  Brilliant 

I really can't see how George is going to face the MP's in the house of commons his life won't be worth living.


----------



## rennie (Jan 13, 2006)

who's gonna get evicted then IYHO.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 13, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Last night I popped into my local offie. As I walked in, four men were standing stock still, open mouthed, gazing transfixed at the tv above the shelf. I assumed football was on. When I looked up, there was George Galloway purring like a cat, wriggling on the floor, and Rula Lenska strokeing his head.



"Sir: I salute your vanity, your lack of dignity, your indecatigability"


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 13, 2006)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> who's gonna get evicted then IYHO.



Latest odds:

La Marsh: 1.5
Georgeous George: 3.5
Pete "the mouth" Burns: 17

They haven't changed much and the highlights show shouldn't be that thrilling tonight, so Marsh to go. Statistically the Marsh type always gets voted out asap unless she's cheeky, dizzy or funny. Marsh is certainly none of the above.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2006)

You're obsessed with bloody odds - it's not a horse race you know!


----------



## rennie (Jan 13, 2006)

close!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You're obsessed with bloody odds - it's not a horse race you know!



Too right it's not! BB evictions are far more predictable than horse races and some of us are making money out these muppets y'knaw.


----------



## miss giggles (Jan 13, 2006)

I want Jody to stay. Not because I like her, but because it would be funny to see the miffed expressions of the others, and interesting to see how they would treat her. Pete is horrid anyway.


----------



## oddworld (Jan 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You're obsessed with bloody odds - it's not a horse race you know!



Who, when, where, how


----------



## silentNate (Jan 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Latest odds:
> 
> La Marsh: 1.5
> Georgeous George: 3.5
> ...


 Here's hoping the bookies are right 

Something I rarely do, never seen the point in betting on favourites


----------



## clandestino (Jan 13, 2006)

when exactly is the eviction happening tonight? during the 9-10pm show?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 13, 2006)

9.35-9.45 I'd guess.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 13, 2006)

Fucking hell Barrymore is a fucking cock.

What a bloody mentalist.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 13, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Fucking hell Barrymore is a fucking cock.
> 
> What a bloody mentalist.



I was thinking something very similar, but you expressed it so well


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 13, 2006)

Perplexing wasn't it? Barrymore really shouldn't be in there.

Lines shut, Marsh's odds down to 1.21 at the final bell. Tara, chuck - she's gone.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jan 13, 2006)

sorearm said:
			
		

> gorgeous george meowing with rula has truly horrendous in its concept and execution ..... *barfs!*



LDR and I were stoned at the time and actually screaming repeatedly in horror.

It was truly disgusting and disturbing.

I think Pete Burns is a whingey, lazy, sad, unpleasant and bitchy man and even Jodie's bitchy, she didn't deserve to be ganged up like that, let alone shouted at all day by Barrymore.

LDR said it was like the Priory live


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 13, 2006)

I'll give it three more days before Barrymore is removed for either his own safety or for that of the other housemates


----------



## aurora green (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah, Barrymore out next!


----------



## milesy (Jan 13, 2006)

barrymore's a cunt.


----------



## soulman (Jan 13, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> barrymore's a cunt.



Yep.

And so is Galloway.


----------



## The Lone Runner (Jan 13, 2006)

^^^^ After watching tonights show I've come to the same conclusion   

Also for those who didn't see Sir Jimmy of Saville will be 'visiting' the house tomorrow - he looks like an extra from dawn of the dead


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 13, 2006)

Look, some lark has drawn Jodie (and forgot that she'd dyed her hair brown).


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 13, 2006)

Good old Jodie, could have been a lot worse for her.  I'm dead impressed with how she dealt with it all really - I would have gone to fucking pieces being attacked by that bunch of ghouls.  

Is anyone else mortified in advance at the reception Barrymore is going to get when he eventually gets chucked out?  Jesus, the guy is going to have a nervous breakdown.  I can't stand it!

<holds cushion in front of face in preparation for the awfulness of it all>


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 13, 2006)

What a nasty, nasty vile piece of shit Barrymore is.  He's a bully, the most selfish person I've witnessed, and he thinks everything is about him.  What a total cunt.  I hate Galloway, but Barrymore's performance made me furious.  I don't know how those present when he went off in that bizarre way restrained themselves from decking the slug.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 13, 2006)

This weekend: Barrymore. Saville. Galloway.
Cunt soup with extra croutons. I don't know how I'm going to watch this shite...


(Burns unit & Georgie boy jnt faves for the next eviction btw - fuck knows why, it's rumoured to be an arbritary one to weed out a couple of the duller housemates or possibly Barrymore if he goes into meltdown. More later).

*counts winnings*


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 13, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> Also for those who didn't see Sir Jimmy of Saville will be 'visiting' the house tomorrow - he looks like an extra from dawn of the dead



He does indeed 

The yanks are not going to know WHAT to make of him are they?

Christ, just as it couldn't get any more cringeworthy BB tops itself again.

Yippee!


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 13, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> He does indeed
> 
> The yanks are not going to know WHAT to make of him are they?
> 
> ...


Seems he isn't staying overnight, either, but will come out to check into a hotel before going back in the next morning.  Apparently.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 13, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Good old Jodie, could have been a lot worse for her.  I'm dead impressed with how she dealt with it all really - I would have gone to fucking pieces being attacked by that bunch of ghouls.
> 
> Is anyone else mortified in advance at the reception Barrymore is going to get when he eventually gets chucked out?  Jesus, the guy is going to have a nervous breakdown.  I can't stand it!
> 
> <holds cushion in front of face in preparation for the awfulness of it all>




Atleast it has probably ensured that Barrymore's return to our tv screens will be very shortlived and he can crawl back under the stone he came from under!


----------



## soulman (Jan 13, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> What a nasty, nasty vile piece of shit Barrymore is.  He's a bully, the most selfish person I've witnessed, and he thinks everything is about him.  What a total cunt.  I hate Galloway, but Barrymore's performance made me furious.  I don't know how those present when he went off in that bizarre way restrained themselves from decking the slug.



Yep I thought Jodie and Chantelle were very restrained. They should have sparked the slimy little twat, and then done Galloway as well   

Galloway is the coniving shitbag who's giving Barrymore the ammunition, and the nod to bully people in that way. Typical fucking politician


----------



## The Lone Runner (Jan 13, 2006)

I just felt really angry watching Barrymore - he's just a fucking bully. And really agressive and intimidating the way he was right up close to Jodie shaking his fist right in her face -  I would've smaked the sad old bastard.

It did make me smile when Jodie said something along the lines of "He's got a problem with Vegitarians?, yeah, well I've got a problem with dead bodies floating in swimming pools.."   although sadly she didn't actually say it to him


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 13, 2006)

soulman said:
			
		

> Yep I thought Jodie and Chantelle were very restrained. They should have sparked the slimy little twat, and then done Galloway as well



I think they were more shocked than anything. How do you argue with that kind of mentalness?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 13, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> It did make me smile when Jodie said something along the lines of "He's got a problem with Vegitarians?, yeah, well I've got a problem with dead bodies floating in swimming pools.."   although sadly she didn't actually say it to him


That was actually very funny.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 13, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> It did make me smile when Jodie said something along the lines of "He's got a problem with Vegitarians?, yeah, well I've got a problem with dead bodies floating in swimming pools.."   although sadly she didn't actually say it to him



Yeah I laughed at that too.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh God, I think Barrymore will top himself after all this.  It was so bloody irresponsible to put him in there.  This is all going to have a horrible ending.


----------



## soulman (Jan 13, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> I think they were more shocked than anything. How do you argue with that kind of mentalness?



Its not mentalness it's bullying, plain and simple. You either laugh at him or pick up the nearest heavy object and lamp him with it.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 13, 2006)

Why is Pete dressed up as a bumble bee?


----------



## denniseagle (Jan 13, 2006)

soulman said:
			
		

> Its not mentalness it's bullying, plain and simple. You either laugh at him or pick up the nearest heavy object and lamp him with it.




Am I the only one or does anyone else think that, in reality, Barrymore was terrified of Jodie?
I have this nagging suspicion that he was/is  worried that she might reveal something he would rather keep hidden.
Attack being the best form of defence  apparently.
He told Gorgeous and the he/she/it that she had probably got a contract with the tabliods  to sell her 'story' of BB. If you watch his face when he says this he looks terrified.

I hope she does have something over him but keeps her powder dry, so to speak, as a bit of payback for Stuart Lubbock.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 13, 2006)

soulman said:
			
		

> Its not mentalness it's bullying, plain and simple.


Yup.  He's a nasty, self-obsessed, selfish bully.  The only person who exists in his universe is him.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 13, 2006)

i think it's all turned out very well for jodie. being evicted now was the best possible thing for her. if she'd be turfed out two days ago, the crowd would have been baying for her blood - she was nasty, manipulative, self-obsessed, hypocritical, judgemental, and annoying. but, even so, she didn't deserve the bullying she received at the hands of barrymore and burns. and so while i hated her two days ago, now i feel sorry for her. the irony is that barrymore gave her the one thing she wanted - some sympathy.

now i can't stand barrymore, but that's simply because i'm a vegetarian and i can't believe he could be so selfish. but then it's also obvious that he was being anti-vegetarian because it was an easy way to be anti-jodie.

here's my pet theory. two days ago, he was falling apart. crying in the diary room, crying in the garden, looking shaken. when he found a target, he found strength. he may have started attacking jodie because he was irritated by her, but he carried on attacking her because it made him feel stronger and more secure in himself. which, ultimately, makes him the nastier piece of work i reckon.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 13, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> two days ago, he was falling apart. crying in the diary room, crying in the garden.


That was an act, for sympathy.  If you could play back the diary room stuff you'd see that.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 13, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> That was an act, for sympathy.  If you could play back the diary room stuff you'd see that.



maybe. some of it was certainly motivated by a desire for sympathy, but i think a lot of it was genuine. he's terrified. and that fear was obviously getting too much for him.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 13, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> he's terrified.


He is.  I think most of it is terror at the possibility he won't be validated by the public.  He has a constant look of worry about him.  Perhaps some of it is from the body in the swimming pool thing.  I wouldn't know.  But I do know that what he is sorry for isn't the death of the poor lad they found floating in his pool, but sorrow for himself; he thinks the tragedy happened to him.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 14, 2006)

anyone watching live stream???

the general public think they are mentalists and  a riciculous bunch of arseholes (freaks mebbe?? )........so, bb has them dress up as skeletons/ghouls etc and put 'freak' on by the sugababes, beautiful!!!

galloway's even strutting his stuff.........what a bunch of cocks! 

brilliant!


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 14, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> anyone watching live stream???


Don't have E4.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 14, 2006)

*switches to E4*


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 14, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> the general public think they are mentalists and  a riciculous bunch of arseholes (freaks mebbe?? )........so, bb has them dress up as skeletons/ghouls etc and put 'freak' on by the sugababes, beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> brilliant!


now its missy's 'get yer freak on' genius!

(im aware im talking to myself now)


----------



## White Lotus (Jan 14, 2006)

Whoever came up with those tasks was a genius ... evil and twisted, but a genius.  Do as they say and BB has footage of you acting seriously loopy for everyone's viewing pleasure ... refuse and you're a selfish prima donna who's causing their housemates to suffer.


----------



## Funki mamma (Jan 14, 2006)

gotta be the most surreal telly ever.....


----------



## silentNate (Jan 14, 2006)

Well just as I was baying for Jodies blood they gave me Barrymore and Galloways views on vegetarianism....
Fucking bunch of wankers- the more I watch the more I want Chantelle to win, they all seem such opinionated arseholes. Can't see them coping on a £1 a day without going into meltdown


----------



## Strawman (Jan 14, 2006)

Having been a "fan"  (if thats the right word) of BB from the first series, Im amazed how much this series has hooked many previous naysayers.

Brilliant carcrash telly, embarassing, cringeworthy and unmissable   

I think seeing galloway doing his cat impression is burned into my psyche for ever.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 14, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Well just as I was baying for Jodies blood they gave me Barrymore and Galloways views on vegetarianism....



Why were you baying for her blood? What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## foo (Jan 14, 2006)

so what happened last night then?  i'v ejust got in and missed most of it. how did jodie take her eviction? 

anymore borderline bestiality    going on?

god that image of pussygeorge has been flashing infront of my eyes ever since it happened. 

will i ever be normal again?..


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 14, 2006)

I thought she took it quite well - Davina said something about there being a 'mixed reaction' from the crowd, but I didn't hear a lot of booing. I think she was just glad to be out of there - she said there were no high points, just low points and she hated every minute of it. She said she went into the house to challenge the public's perception of her, but she failed as she was constantly having to defend herself from attack. Personally she has changed my perception of her - I'm not sure I will ever like her as such, but I see her now as a human being with weaknesses and insecurities like anyone else.


----------



## foo (Jan 14, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> Personally she has changed my perception of her - I'm not sure I will ever like her as such, but I see her now as a human being with weaknesses and insecurities like anyone else.



yeh, me too (reluctantly maybe..) she was wrongheaded in the way she went about trying to change the public's perception i reckon but god, i would've reacted a lot worse than her if i'd been ganged up on like that. 

cheers Geri.  are George or Rula embarrassed about that animal role play d'you reckon? 
they fuckin well will be when they leave that house!


----------



## foo (Jan 14, 2006)

i'm that sad - just got in, need my bed and i'm going to see if they're on E4 first   

there;s no hope for me    oh yeh, is that Germaine Greer article on this thread?im sure unix said it was..


----------



## aurora green (Jan 14, 2006)

Read Germaine here , spot on, as ever.

I also thought Jodie came out of this quite well considering.
It was awful what happened to her, and that last bit of Barrymore being actually really fucking scary to her, really showed well the kind of bullying she'd had to contend with.
You could see how relieved she was to escape, and I thought her choice of eviction outfit said a lot about how she was feeling; no two belts for her this time, just jeans and top.


----------



## Turvey (Jan 14, 2006)

is there any way to watch this on the internet, does anyone know?

even just a few clips, preferably showing Gorgeous doing the cat thing, would be fabulous

i can't get british telly, but i'd really like to see this...


----------



## foo (Jan 14, 2006)

Turvey said:
			
		

> preferably showing Gorgeous doing the cat thing, would be fabulous
> 
> i can't get british telly, but i'd really like to see this...



no. you really wouldn't. 


thanks aurora - i'll have a read. x


----------



## foo (Jan 14, 2006)

bloody hell. 
rock on Germaine.


----------



## sparkling (Jan 14, 2006)

Just watched last nights recording and agree with everything said about Jodie being the victim of bullying, concern about Barrymore's mental health plus horrified at how his bullying was allowed to carry on without anyone trying to help Jodie except for good old Chantelle.  Have to give that girl credit she was very good at continuing to put her point forward in a non confrontational way.

Does anyone else feel slightly sick after watching this?  I'm not sure if its the horror of all the participants, the way they are being manipulated or just my hangover?


----------



## foo (Jan 14, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Does anyone else feel slightly sick after watching this?  I'm not sure if its the horror of all the participants, the way they are being manipulated or just my hangover?



i swing between finding them hilarious & fascinating, to being horrified and disgusted. 

it's mostly the latter at the moment.

yet i still keep watching....i wonder what my cut off point will be.


----------



## sparkling (Jan 14, 2006)

Just heard Jonathon Ross giving his take on the George and Rula stuff, he was as horrified as everyone.

Incidently whilst out last night the talk was all about Celebrity Big Brother and people were getting text messages telling them about the eviction ...such a sad bunch arn't we?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 14, 2006)

I was at the eviction last night. It was interesting that when they first started warming up the crowd, Jodie got the most negative reaction. However once the show started and we saw the thing with Barrymore, it really turned opinion around. People were absolutely aghast at how he was laying in to her, and from then on every time his face showed on the screen he was booed like I've never heard booing before.

When you consider his reception as he went into the house, all the cheers etc., it'll be a completely different story when he comes out and although I'm not a fan of his I'd be seriously worried about the effect on him.

Another point: he obviously has a lot of anger inside him which he directed pretty much solely at Jodie. Where's that anger going to go now - will he find another verbal punchbag?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 14, 2006)

Barrymore is in serious need of psychotherapy. That's all I'm prepared to say for now.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 14, 2006)

Barrymore is in serious need of a good kicking. That's all I'm prepared to say for now.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 14, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> I was at the eviction last night.


Did Jodie get booed on the way out? 

 

I hope she learns lessons from this and comes out of it a bit of a star


----------



## Elektra (Jan 14, 2006)

Did anyone notice GG's sly suggestion that, despite their low shopping budget, the smokers get rolling tobacco? Then sat back and watched the inevitable unfold, culminating in Barrymore's demented attack on Jodie Marsh-Arab.

As GG knew, the tobacco order ate into the food budget which meant no quorn or veg for the veggies while the others got chicken. 
"Vegetarianism always leads to problems." (Or words to that effect.)
Which meant (picture Oliver Twist and Mr Bumble here) Jodie was placed in a situation where she had to ask that the remaining quorn be reserved for the veggies.

Rula then tells her to go and eat cake (or live on rice and pasta, no protein for you, my girl).
Barrymore spectacularly combusts. 
Major smokers Burns and Barrymore croon GG's praises. 

Perks for his mates, the gulag for her.
Great insight into the machinations of the stalinoid mind.


----------



## killer b (Jan 14, 2006)

i can't believe what an utter cunt barymore is being. and what craven fuckers the rest of them are, not challenging him.

chantelle is sound. the rest are arseholes.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 14, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Did Jodie get booed on the way out?



It wasn't too bad actually, as I said the anti-Jodie feeling was vastly diluted after witnessing the Barrymore incident so from her being badly booed at the start of the evening, she got quite a good reception.

Also agree with killer b, what on earth were the others doing just letting him rip into her like that?


----------



## foo (Jan 14, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> i can't believe what an utter cunt barymore is being. and what craven fuckers the rest of them are, not challenging him.



that's what's been getting to me, ever since the kitchen scene. no one (except Chantelle) took the time to just talk to the Jodie. on their own.it was an impossible situation for her. i thought Rula or Maggot might, but they didn't. and the way George is fawning all over Barrymore is just plain _wierd_.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 14, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> Also agree with killer b, what on earth were the others doing just letting him rip into her like that?


Germaine Greer hits the nail on the head in her article (link posted by aurora g   ). They're cow-towing (sp?) to the alpha male(s)   

Makes me wonder who'll they'll pick off next?


----------



## JoePolitix (Jan 14, 2006)

The problem I have with Jodies’ eviction yesterday is that it seems to legitimise the bullying of her by the rest of the housemates, Galloway and Burns being two of the worst culprits.

That said the motive of the voters is unclear – maybe many voted her out to put her out of her misery – it was depressing to watch. Also the electorate in BB is self-selecting and as such is the most unreliable gage of public opinion.

As Greer notes in her article the main bullies here are not even the contestants but Endermol/C4 itself. BB’s voyeuristic show trades on hurt, pain, anguish, conflict and venerability. Many people realise this fact and refuse to legitimise it by voting – I mean did anyone here actually vote? Not many I’d bet.

I’m gonna go one step further and just boycott the entire show – starting from…….NOW!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Barrymore is in serious need of psychotherapy. That's all I'm prepared to say for now.



It's interesting to see how Barrymore is behaving now that he believes he has the support of the HMs. His attack on Jodie in the bedroom was utterly disgusting and he didn't actually have anything to be having a go at her for.

She handled it better than I would have...after getting in her face like that I would have given him one warning to back off and then exploded tazmanian-devil stylee...i have to give her credit for not actually lamping him one however, I think she was actually quite freaked out and scared...The guy is unstable.

I think that Dennis will be a target for the next nominations, possibly Tracey and Faria.


----------



## JoePolitix (Jan 14, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> the way George is fawning all over Barrymore is just plain _wierd_.



Fawning should be Galloways middle name. He'll be saluting Barrymoor’s courage and indefatigability next.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 14, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> It's interesting to see how Barrymore is behaving now that he believes he has the support of the HMs. His attack on Jodie in the bedroom was utterly disgusting and he didn't actually have anything to be having a go at her for.
> 
> She handled it better than I would have...after getting in her face like that I would have given him one warning to back off and then exploded tazmanian-devil stylee...i have to give her credit for not actually lamping him one however, I think she was actually quite freaked out and scared...The guy is unstable.
> 
> I think that Dennis will be a target for the next nominations, possibly Tracey and Faria.



I think that outburst offered us a window into his psyche and it wasn't a pretty sight.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 14, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> ...the motive of the voters is unclear – maybe many voted her out to put her out of her misery



maybe she had a lot of early votes; remember the voting started before the editing started to show her in a more sympathetic light...

As for next nominations, I wouldn't be surprised if Michael got a few.


----------



## han (Jan 14, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Read Germaine here , spot on, as ever.



Oh yes I saw that article too, it's brilliant, I agree with everything she says.

She's a lone voice in the media circus who is actually pointing out that there's some serious bullying going on and Big Brother is pretty much encouraging it.


----------



## han (Jan 14, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> god that image of pussygeorge has been flashing infront of my eyes ever since it happened.
> 
> will i ever be normal again?..



 

I don't think his constituents (in on of the most deprived boroughs in the country) are going to be amused!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 14, 2006)

Can someone tell me what actually happened in the Galloway pussycat incident?


----------



## sparkling (Jan 14, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me what actually happened in the Galloway pussycat incident?




It was part of a task but George pretended to be a cat and was purring and wiggling his bum and rubbing his face on Rula's hand.  She was stroking him and petting him and pretending to give him a saucer of milk which he lapped.  This went on for ages and I was peeping through my fingers but I think he ended up with his head on her lap.


----------



## silentNate (Jan 14, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I don't think his constituents (in on of the most deprived boroughs in the country) are going to be amused!


 Oh I don't know- they were meant to be doing animal impressions and his was brilliant, as a professional actor Rula was no way as good


----------



## newbie (Jan 14, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Oh yes I saw that article too, it's brilliant, I agree with everything she says.
> 
> She's a lone voice in the media circus who is actually pointing out that there's some serious bullying going on and Big Brother is pretty much encouraging it.




BB isn't encouraging the contestants to bully, SFAICS.  It is encouranging the audience to like or dislike individuals, but that's a manipulation we're all used to, surely.  

Jodie was being bullied, of that there's little doubt, and it certainly stemmed from the two older men.  But she rather brought isolation onto herself with her behaviour in the first few days, when they were largely blank canvasses to each other.  She made herself such an obvious, and unpopular, target by getting up everyones nose whining about er, how unpopular she is outside and how she's bullied...   

She got 8 nominations, no mean feat- only 2 in the group didn't want her out.  Barrymore, in particular, shouldn't have been so boorish (his time will come), but she chose victim status from day 1 and that isn't the responsibility of BB.


----------



## han (Jan 14, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Oh I don't know- they were meant to be doing animal impressions and his was brilliant, as a professional actor Rula was no way as good



Ignore me, I'm just being negative, I'm just thinking of his poor old 'subjects' who feel deprived by his absence.


----------



## silentNate (Jan 14, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Ignore me, I'm just being negative, I'm just thinking of his poor old 'subjects' who feel deprived by his absence.


 Yeah- if my MP disappeared for three weeks I'd be livid 

Pete Burns has really grown on me- wouldn't want to share a flat with him but his acid wit is very entertaining to watch. He better watch out for PETA when leaving the house though


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 14, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> It was part of a task but George pretended to be a cat and was purring and wiggling his bum and rubbing his face on Rula's hand.  She was stroking him and petting him and pretending to give him a saucer of milk which he lapped.  This went on for ages and I was peeping through my fingers but I think he ended up with his head on her lap.


It was more like IN........
I watched it feeling extremely uncomfortable, there was something definitely quite sexual about it


----------



## han (Jan 14, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> she chose victim status from day 1 and that isn't the responsibility of BB.



Yep, I can see you're right 

I still don't think she DESERVES to be bullied though. I don't think anyone does. Big Brother love it though when there's a Lord of the Flies scenario, they engineer it so that insecure, unhappy, unwell, and sometimes egotistical people go into the house and then they sit back and watch the fall out.


----------



## han (Jan 14, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Yeah- if my MP disappeared for three weeks I'd be livid



Take this in context. He is one of the worst performing MPs currently, in one of the most deprived areas of the country, and his constituents are NOT pleased with him. Look at the performance record on this site 

Him being in BB is just adding insult to injury, for them.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 14, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Just had a thought - when do you reckon celebrity BB will feature celebrities which became famous initially by appearing on BB?


I wondered whether jade goody might have been put back in when the speculation about who was in started


----------



## Maggot (Jan 14, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Take this in context. He is one of the worst performing MPs currently, in one of the most deprived areas of the country, and his constituents are NOT pleased with him. Look at the performance record on this site
> 
> Him being in BB is just adding insult to injury, for them.


Jesus, he has only attended 15% of Parliamentary votes!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 14, 2006)

Sir Jimmy Of Saville is now in the house. He says he wants to "fix" something.


----------



## milesy (Jan 14, 2006)

urgh, god. i don't know if i can bear to watch it with him in.


----------



## han (Jan 14, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Jesus, he has only attended 15% of Parliamentary votes!



Yes, and his EXPENSES were 100 grand. !!

Jim'll Fix It?

Oh my god!!    It's getting madder! <got to switch on tonight!>


----------



## scarecrow (Jan 14, 2006)

Jimmy Saville rocks!

We should revert back to having eccentrics on the telly rather than your bog standard bland-with-breasts fare of late.


----------



## han (Jan 14, 2006)

*jimmy saville*




			
				Orang Utan said:
			
		

> http://www.visordown.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-11880.html



My god, that is unbelievable....!!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 14, 2006)

It's a fake - that's why.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2006)

Is it?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Is it?




I'm pretty sure it is, albeit a better than average quality fake.  It went round via email a few years back and fooled a lot of people at first but I'm 99% certain it was debunked.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## butchersapron (Jan 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Is it?


 Yes, this did the rounds 3 or 4 years ago. I think it was done by some people at Some Of The Corpses Are Amusing

http://www.guardian.co.uk/Archive/Article/0,4273,4042663,00.html


----------



## milesy (Jan 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Is it?



yes, it says so on the internet


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 14, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> urgh, god. i don't know if i can bear to watch it with him in.




As on many other occaisons i agree with Milesy


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Yes, this did the rounds 3 or 4 years ago. I think it was done by some people at Some Of The Corpses Are Amusing
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/Archive/Article/0,4273,4042663,00.html


That could be a smokescreen though 

Contrary and unreasonable it may be, but I am quite happy to believe anything slanderous or libellous about Saville's personal life.


----------



## Negativland (Jan 14, 2006)

Does anyone have a link to a clip of pussycat George?


----------



## tollbar (Jan 14, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> It was more like IN........
> I watched it feeling extremely uncomfortable, there was something definitely quite sexual about it




Someone on another list said that a thirteen year old boy referred to it as 'old peoples porn'.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 14, 2006)

*sniggertastic*


----------



## trashpony (Jan 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That could be a smokescreen though
> 
> Contrary and unreasonable it may be, but I am quite happy to believe anything slanderous or libellous about Saville's personal life.



A girl I used to work with saw him once pulled over in his big car at the side of the road when Jim'll Fix It was on and he was a big kids' hero. She and her brother went up and gushed at him and asked for his autograph.

He told them to fuck off.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 14, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> That said the motive of the voters is unclear – maybe many voted her out to put her out of her misery – it was depressing to watch. Also the electorate in BB is self-selecting and as such is the most unreliable gage of public opinion.


Hmmm, I'd like to think so, but I doubt it. Thing is with other big brothers is that attractive flirty women are geared to be voted against in the public (IMO), many girls will vote against them for being a "threat", and many guys might like watching them but won't respect them enough to vote for them - they're just seen as a silly bit of eye candy. At least that's been how it's seemed to me from either watching or hearing about other BB early evictions. 

I still think Barrymore is ill to some sort of extent btw, but after seeing his attack on Jodie I don't think that's any excuse for him being a blatently fucking nasty cunt. You know he never would have dreamed doing anything like that if he hadn't had the backing of the rest of the house. Next time he cries I won't have any of the sympathy I felt for him before.


----------



## killer b (Jan 14, 2006)

i reckon barrymore is next out - i think most of the people in the house are shocked at his behaviour, but aren't prepared to say anything... they'll be quite happy to nominate him for eviction though. and i don't think anyone in the country is rooting for him now.

cunt.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 14, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me what actually happened in the Galloway pussycat incident?


I was going to change my tagline to something with pussycat in it, but I don't feel I can anymore after that!


----------



## killer b (Jan 14, 2006)

just change it to _gorgeous george_ instead.


----------



## AnMarie (Jan 14, 2006)

Can't help but think Saville's gonna be at least as bad as anyone in there!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 14, 2006)

Things I have learnt today:

1) Jimmy Saville eats baked beans straight from the tin and believes he has the power to heal the blind.

2) Rula Lenska has done time at some point. Not sure what for yet.

3) Watching Georgeous George on CBB has given me more insight into the smug, corrupt nature of the man than a hundred "Respect" threads in p&p ever could. Who said Big Brother wasn't informative and educational?


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm sooo glad Jodie's gone.  I can't stand George or Pete, but I feel that she put herself up for the bullying.  As previously stated, she went in moaning about how she's bullied, everyone things she's a slag and she wants to show the public she's not like that, blah de blah de blah.  Yet the only time I heard her speak (apart from moaning about being hated) was to talk about sex, sex and more sex.  Tits out all over the place.  You want to change people's perception of you then I suggest you tone it down a bit love, cause you did yourself no favours at all.


----------



## pk (Jan 14, 2006)

Barrymore is indeed a complete and utter cunt, and watching his alter-ego you can well believe he's the kind of bloke who is capable of doing the very things he's pleaded innocence over...







Having said that, I still couldn't give a flying fuck about Jodie Marsh...


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 14, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> George pretended to be a cat


But it was all fore-shadowed by the "seductive" way he sleezed - "Do you want me to be the pussycat?"  <dry boak>


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2006)

Boak? Is that a Jockism?


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 14, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> I feel that she put herself up for the bullying.



Blame the victim, eh? Nice one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2006)

Kelly DJ's comment is evidence of Agent Sparrow's claim that 'many girls will vote against them for being a "threat".

Not very nice.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Boak? Is that a Jockism?


The dry boak is when you wretch but nothing comes up.  Boaking is vommiting.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 14, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> Yet the only time I heard her speak (apart from moaning about being hated) was to talk about sex, sex and more sex.  Tits out all over the place.  You want to change people's perception of you then I suggest you tone it down a bit love, cause you did yourself no favours at all.


I still thought it was fucking out of order and sexist of Galloway to constantly complain about how cheap that made her, and not comment on Dennis's sex pest behaviour. Sort of like "it's fine for a man to talk like that, after all, boys will be boys, but on a woman it's totally unacceptable". Sorry if he did complain about Dennis as well but if he did I missed it. In fact Galloway in general seems to have some rather dodgy ideas about young women knowing their place!   

Also, as Massause mentioned a while back, she's been in Lad Mag land for so long I guess it's easy for her to see that as the way to be accepted. Which is sad because as I mentioned in my last post, even the audience you're trying to please doesn't end up respecting you.  

Well, I don't know if it would be anything to consol Jodie, but my impression of her has changed for the better, very much so. Though if I'm totally honest with myself, I wonder if at least part of that might be _because_ of the bullying she went through and the largely admirable way she dealt with it all.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 14, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> In fact Galloway in general seems to have some rather dodgy ideas about young women knowing their place!


He does indeed.  His comments were along the lines of "I'm not used to women talking like that", and he also complains when women contestants don't do enough housework, but I haven't heard him complain about blokes the same way.


----------



## newbie (Jan 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Kelly DJ's comment is evidence of Agent Sparrow's claim that 'many girls will vote against them for being a "threat".
> 
> Not very nice.



I'm not a girl and I largely agree with KDJ.  If one person manages to alienate 8 out of 10 housemates as comprehensively as she did it's hard to see why the 'victim' shouldn't bear blame.  The bullying was 'not very nice' but nor was the behaviour which prompted it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 14, 2006)

And is it just me, or did the veggies have every right to ask if the meat eaters could hold off their quorn until all their meat was gone? The house seem anti veggie, anti women acting in "non ladylike" ways - in fact in a few ways it seems quite conservative with a small c.


----------



## foo (Jan 14, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> I'm sooo glad Jodie's gone.  I can't stand George or Pete, but I feel that she put herself up for the bullying.  As previously stated, she went in moaning about how she's bullied, everyone things she's a slag and she wants to show the public she's not like that, blah de blah de blah.  Yet the only time I heard her speak (apart from moaning about being hated) was to talk about sex, sex and more sex.  Tits out all over the place.  You want to change people's perception of you then I suggest you tone it down a bit love, cause you did yourself no favours at all.



so even if that's all true, d'you really think she deserved being hounded by yelling men every time she opened her mouth, and completely ostracised by the group? 

yeh, AS, Dennis is an old school chauvanist twat, he's repulsive <shudder>. oh yeh, can anyone remember, when he was in the diary room giving his nominations, he kept banging on about the others not being his age or class. now the age bit's obvious - but what was he on about with the 'class' bit?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2006)

The bullying concerns me - it happens just as much in the adult world as in the child world and is just as demoralising and depressing. I've seen it happen to a friend recently - other friends bitching away about her and not caring about whether she overheard, despite being aware of her fragile state, regardless of whether the criticism was warranted. 
It's so easy to go along with it as well - Germaine Greer was spot on.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 14, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> I'm not a girl and I largely agree with KDJ.  If one person manages to alienate 8 out of 10 housemates as comprehensively as she did it's hard to see why the 'victim' shouldn't bear blame.  The bullying was 'not very nice' but nor was the behaviour which prompted it.


Yeah, but people can be quite sheepish, and sometimes it just takes a couple of high profile people in the group to take a dislike to someone for that dislike to spread throughout the entire group. I don't think she acted any more discracefully than anyone else in the house tbh, right from the beginning. She was just picked to be the scapegoat.   

I was bullied pretty much through most of my schooling till I was 14, and while perhaps I admit I was perhaps an easy target I do take offence to the idea that the bullied parties ask for it and deserve what they're getting.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 14, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> can anyone remember, when he was in the diary room giving his nominations, he kept banging on about the others not being his age or class. now the age bit's obvious - but what was he on about with the 'class' bit?


Galloway, not Dennis right?

Yep, I remember that. Though it was a very odd thing for a supposed socialist to say tbh


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 14, 2006)

They came for him while he slept...


----------



## newbie (Jan 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> The bullying concerns me - it happens just as much in the adult world as in the child world and is just as demoralising and depressing. I've seen it happen to a friend recently - other friends bitching away about her and not caring about whether she overheard, despite being aware of her fragile state, regardless of whether the criticism was warranted.
> It's so easy to go along with it as well - Germaine Greer was spot on.



Isn't what makes BB such compelling TV the fact that it exposes how people behave towards each other- we all see in the contestants aspects of ourselves which (should) disturb us.  IMO Jodie bears a huge responsibility for what happened to her in the house, but there's no way that absolves the bullies from their own responsibility.


----------



## killer b (Jan 14, 2006)

germaine was indeed correct... i do love the way she opened the article though:




			
				germaine said:
			
		

> There are two shows on TV that I cannot watch and for the same reason. They are Celebrity Big Brother and Chimp Week.



bollocks, dear. you've been watching them both very carefully, with an eye to how much the grauniad will pay you for an op/ed piece on the subject...


----------



## newbie (Jan 14, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Yeah, but people can be quite sheepish, and sometimes it just takes a couple of high profile people in the group to take a dislike to someone for that dislike to spread throughout the entire group. I don't think she acted any more discracefully than anyone else in the house tbh, right from the beginning. She was just picked to be the scapegoat.


Read back through this thread.  She's been attacked from all sides for her behaviour from the start, because she made such an immediate, negative impression.  She made herself very unpopular inside and outside, far more so than any of the others.




> I was bullied pretty much through most of my schooling till I was 14, and while perhaps I admit I was perhaps an easy target I do take offence to the idea that the bullied parties ask for it and deserve what they're getting.



Why?  Does the fact that they get bullied somehow remove their own responsibility for their actions?  I'm not defending bullying, of course not, but going into denial about why bullying takes place is exactly what she did when she arrived, and that sure looked to me like she was inviting isolation and conflict with the whole group.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 14, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Yep, I remember that. Though it was a very odd thing for a supposed socialist to say tbh



If he's a socialist, then I'm a banana.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 14, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> He does indeed.  His comments were along the lines of "I'm not used to women talking like that", and he also complains when women contestants don't do enough housework, but I haven't heard him complain about blokes the same way.


and given that dennis is physically groping the younger women ( apart from tracey becuase she would kick his butt into next year)
its a bit rich of him to use the wors lewd etc in relation to Jodie and not to dennis who appeared to be doing and saying far lewder things openly


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Kelly DJ's comment is evidence of Agent Sparrow's claim that 'many girls will vote against them for being a "threat".
> 
> Not very nice.



It's nothing to do with that at all.  She put on the 'little miss hard done by act' to get sympathy when she first went into the house, making out the public thinks she's a certain type when she really isn't.  But from the off she was all smut and sex.  That's the reason I think she made herself a target, no other.  They probably gave her the benefit of the doubt then saw how she acted and got pissed off with her trying the sympathy act.  

I think the way she was treated was very bad she didn't do herself any favours by constantly potraying herself as a victim. She was giving them an invitation to continue.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2006)

You seem very judgmental about it.
She is a victim, so she is right to 'portray' herself as one.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 14, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> Read back through this thread.  She's been attacked from all sides for her behaviour from the start, because she made such an immediate, negative impression.  She made herself very unpopular inside and outside, far more so than any of the others.


She's done some silly regretable things, but then you could also argue that many of the other most obviously housemates have done the same. And you can challenge someone rather than gang up on them. It just seems to me that there are a few people the scapegoat could have been, the one that was picked was the lad mag girl, because who in the audience will object to that?



> Why?  Does the fact that they get bullied somehow remove their own responsibility for their actions?  I'm not defending bullying, of course not, but going into denial about why bullying takes place is exactly what she did when she arrived, and that sure looked to me like she was inviting isolation and conflict with the whole group.


Tbh in re: to bullying in general, I don't think many bullies do do anything to warrent the abuse they get, other than being a bit odd, a source of envy, or both.  




			
				LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> and given that dennis is physically groping the younger women ( apart from tracey becuase she would kick his butt into next year) its a bit rich of him to use the wors lewd etc in relation to Jodie and not to dennis who appeared to be doing and saying far lewder things openly


Fucking exactly!   

Galloway really is coming across as a sexist shit IMO.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 14, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> so even if that's all true, d'you really think she deserved being hounded by yelling men every time she opened her mouth, and completely ostracised by the group?
> 
> yeh, AS, Dennis is an old school chauvanist twat, he's repulsive <shudder>. oh yeh, can anyone remember, when he was in the diary room giving his nominations, he kept banging on about the others not being his age or class. now the age bit's obvious - but what was he on about with the 'class' bit?



No I don't think she derserved to be treated that badly but the point I was trying to make, although reading back my post didn't quite come out the way it was intending, is she did herself no favours by constantly playing the victim in the beginning because the others saw it as an invitation to bully her the way they did.  I think if she had just kept her mouth shut and stopped moaning about how the whole world treats her, she wouldn't have been targetted the way she was.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You seem very judgmental about it.
> She is a victim, so she is right to 'portray' herself as one.



From the moment she entered the house?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 14, 2006)

It looked to me like she didnt help herself terribly in the beginning but within days she couldnt say a thing without that vile freak Pete burns and his wierd sidesick barrymore leaping down her throat with more nastiness at each turn until she just though well fuck off the lot of you and stopped listening to or interacting anything or anyone apart from chantelle


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> From the moment she entered the house?


Huh?


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Huh?



When she entered the house and everyone was being introduced to one another, all she was harping on about was how the whole world hated her, she gets abuse in the street, she's misunderstood, etc etc.

and as Maggot mentioned in last night's episode, he got hit by a bottle on stage, she got hit by two, he got booed by a thousand people, she got booed by two thousand.


----------



## newbie (Jan 14, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> She's done some silly regretable things, but then you could also argue that many of the other most obviously housemates have done the same. And you can challenge someone rather than gang up on them. It just seems to me that there are a few people the scapegoat could have been, the one that was picked was the lad mag girl, because who in the audience will object to that?



I've always thought BB audiences tear every contestant to ribbons, leaving little unsaid.  This time she wasn't seen as a scapegoat but as a problem, instigating grief through her assumption of victimhood.  She chose that, from day 1, as she chose how to present herself.  Tracy & Chantelle both inhabit ladmag territory but neither has upset the housemates or the public.  There has to be a reason for that, and that reason lies with Jody.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 14, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> I've always thought BB audiences tear every contestant to ribbons, leaving little unsaid.  This time she wasn't seen as a scapegoat but as a problem, instigating grief through her assumption of victimhood.  She chose that, from day 1, as she chose how to present herself.  Tracy & Chantelle both inhabit ladmag territory but neither has upset the housemates or the public.  There has to be a reason for that, and that reason lies with Jody.


Faria was pretty much the same from the beginning with the victimisation thing. And yes, Tracy does probably fill a similar role to Jodie being in a career where her looks are central (there are still differences) but I don't think you can say the same of Chantelle yet (though when she leaves that might change), but both were generally quieter, sweeter, more what GG sees as typical and ideal behaviour for a young woman. Jodie dares to challenge those perceptions of how a lady should act, quite probably not as a conscious "I don't have to act like that" stance, but she does nevertheless. Why the hell should she be timid and meek? You just have to follow Galloway's comments about the whole thing to see why he kicked in. Pete, I suspect it was because he sensed her as potential competition - another loud, brashy, bitchy and "visual" contestant. Micheal I suspect joined in because of the power thing. I think people don't actually bully because they dislike them, there are always deeper and personal issues there. As for the others, they might not have immediately warmed to her but to go along with it became easier than not. And tbh I think it was those 3 main ringleaders who were involved with the actual bullying, the others just let it slide.


----------



## foo (Jan 14, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> she did herself no favours by constantly playing the victim in the beginning because the others saw it as an invitation to bully her the way they did.  I think if she had just kept her mouth shut and stopped moaning about how the whole world treats her, she wouldn't have been targetted the way she was.




Barrymore's been "playing the victim" since he got in there too. why do you think he's not been targetted and given the same treatment that Jodie was subjected to?

he hasn't stopped crying ffs. and he hasn't stopped going on about what bad luck he's had. where's the difference in your eyes KellyDJ?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 14, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> When she entered the house and everyone was being introduced to one another, all she was harping on about was how the whole world hated her, she gets abuse in the street, she's misunderstood, etc etc.
> 
> and as Maggot mentioned in last night's episode, he got hit by a bottle on stage, she got hit by two, he got booed by a thousand people, she got booed by two thousand.



insecure people do that, I usually find it makes them subject to mild ridicule often in a 'have you heard what she said now?' type way ( which IMO is what Magot was doing
what Pete burns did to her was out and out bullying hugely hyporcritical when his opening statements were about being misunderstood and how people should look at themselves before taking a pop at others.
she coudnt do anything right yet he does nothing wrong even though hes rude, selfish vain and doesnt see why on earth he should play along for everyones benefit, oh but its ok for him to be like that and yet the same traits in Jodie he used to justify his ripping her to shreds


----------



## foo (Jan 14, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Galloway, not Dennis right?
> 
> Yep, I remember that. Though it was a very odd thing for a supposed socialist to say tbh




oh oops, yes i meant Galloway.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 14, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> she coudnt do anything right yet he does nothing wrong even though hes rude, selfish vain and doesnt see why on earth he should play along for everyones benefit, oh but its ok for him to be like that and yet the same traits in Jodie he used to justify his ripping her to shreds


Exactly - Pete picked on her because in some ways they are very similar. They are both larger than life, pretty tough, both with the potential to be bitchy (see Jodie's comments about Jorden). Whether Jodie could be as systematically cruel as him I don't know - I have already said I acknowledge that part of the reason why I like Jodie now might be because she was bullied, and who knows what side of her might have come out if the power balance had been reversed. On the other hand we don't know that so it's unfair to speculate that she might have been just as capable of complete nastiness.


----------



## killer b (Jan 14, 2006)

they're a bunch of cunts, aren't they?

can't wait for tonight...


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 14, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> Barrymore's been "playing the victim" since he got in there too. why do you think he's not been targetted and given the same treatment that Jodie was subjected to?
> 
> he hasn't stopped crying ffs. and he hasn't stopped going on about what bad luck he's had. where's the difference in your eyes KellyDJ?



Because for some strange reason, GG and PB are right up his arse and he is using that to his advantage.  If he didn't have them behind him, there's no way he would have acted the way he has been. Bullies often hunt in packs, its very rare that bullies act alone.  Bullies are very insecure people and it's more a power trip than anything else. 

I am in no way saying that their behaviour is right in any way, the point I was trying to make was that Jodie did herself no favours from the moment she entered the house. 

Maybe she was playing a game and it blew up in her face, or maybe she is an incrediably insecure person.  who knows?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 14, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> oh oops, yes i meant Galloway.


I have only seen 5 minutes up to now but I thought I'd grit my teeth and watch tonight so I have been reading some of this thread to try to catch up.
I've wasted ages trying to find out what was meant by Dennis's age  
you have confused me dear foo


----------



## X-77 (Jan 14, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I still thought it was fucking out of order and sexist of Galloway to constantly complain about how cheap that made her, and not comment on Dennis's sex pest behaviour. Sort of like "it's fine for a man to talk like that, after all, boys will be boys, but on a woman it's totally unacceptable". Sorry if he did complain about Dennis as well but if he did I missed it.


he did complain about Dennis (in a conversation with Rula) - he said he was shocked by the way Dennis touched the girls inappropriately and talked about sex all the time. He called him a sexual predator. Rula seemed to make excuses for Dennis by saying that he was 'climbing the walls with all these nubile young girls everywhere'.

This was in the same episode as the one where he commented in the diary room about Jodie's sex-talk shocking him IIRC.


----------



## 43mhz (Jan 14, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, Has Barrymore been into the pool or pool room even? I haven't seen him in any of the highlights. The Rodman & Bingham relationship is intriguing. Great thread BTW, a compelling read


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 14, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> Barrymore's been "playing the victim" since he got in there too. why do you think he's not been targetted and given the same treatment that Jodie was subjected to?
> 
> he hasn't stopped crying ffs. and he hasn't stopped going on about what bad luck he's had.


Absolutely.  And the difference is the bad luck "_he_" had was that some poor kid died inconsiderately and ruined his career.  Young people, no respect.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 14, 2006)

43mhz said:
			
		

> Has Barrymore been into the pool or pool room even?


Muttering "out out damp pool" and wringing his hands you mean?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 14, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> he did complain about Dennis (in a conversation with Rula) - he said he was shocked by the way Dennis touched the girls inappropriately and talked about sex all the time. He called him a sexual predator. Rula seemed to make excuses for Dennis by saying that he was 'climbing the walls with all these nubile young girls everywhere'.
> 
> This was in the same episode as the one where he commented in the diary room about Jodie's sex-talk shocking him IIRC.


OK, I stand corrected - however he doesn't seem quite as outraged as he was about Jodie. Which is either double standards, or selective editing by BB.

Tbh though he (and others) _should_ be commenting on Dennis's behaviour - Jodie might be vocal about sex but she's not sticking her hands all over the men's arses whether they want them there or not. I still don't think the two are comparable, yet she still gets more stick.

Rula said that? Funnily enough that's made me go right off her.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 14, 2006)

Perhaps as a treat, Big Brother will reward the housemates with a pool party.  How many do you think will get into there with MB?


----------



## X-77 (Jan 14, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> OK, I stand corrected - however he doesn't seem quite as outraged as he was about Jodie. Which is either double standards, or selective editing by BB.
> 
> Tbh though he (and others) _should_ be commenting on Dennis's behaviour - Jodie might be vocal about sex but she's not sticking her hands all over the men's arses whether they want them there or not. I still don't think the two are comparable, yet she still gets more stick.
> 
> Rula said that? Funnily enough that's made me go right off her.


yeah she did - googled it and found more info on that conversation (from the ever-reliable DS forums):


> Back in the dining area, Dennis pats Chantelle’s bottom, witnessed by George and Rula. George says it’s “Obscene…who does that to women?” He calls Dennis a sexual predator. Rula agrees, explaining that Dennis is “sexually frustrated…surrounded by nubile and provocative women.” She then laughs, “What the hell am I doing here?!” George says he too feels a fish out of water, ands says he is disappointed by the other housemates’ lack of interest in his career.


http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?t=326204&goto=nextnewest


----------



## tollbar (Jan 14, 2006)

I see from Digital Spy that George has being paying tribute to 'beautiful' Tracey.  He hasnt quite saluted her indefatigatibility, but its GG on his best flowery form.


----------



## killer b (Jan 14, 2006)

those digital spy forums are fucking scary...


----------



## belboid (Jan 14, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> OK, I stand corrected - however he doesn't seem quite as outraged as he was about Jodie. Which is either double standards, or selective editing by BB.


or simply the fact that he is older, and hasn't heard young women talking like that before, whereas he has heard young men doing so, so it was more suprising.


----------



## zenie (Jan 14, 2006)

GG blatantly fancies Stacey.

I dont like him


----------



## Shirl (Jan 14, 2006)

Well, fuckcuntybollocks  
I was all ready to watch BB and bugger me, I had somehow forgotton that I live in Wales and S4C are not showng BB, they're showng bollocking rugby


----------



## zenie (Jan 14, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Well, fuckcuntybollocks
> I was all ready to watch BB and bugger me, I had somehow forgotton that I live in Wales and S4C are not showng BB, they're showng bollocking rugby



You dont even get proper channel 4??  

*Resolves never to visit Wales again*

It is repeated 2moro Shirl on T4


----------



## foo (Jan 14, 2006)

maggot's a plum.

fact.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 14, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> You dont even get proper channel 4??
> 
> *Resolves never to visit Wales again*
> 
> It is repeated 2moro Shirl on T4



What's T4 ?  
Here we get BBC1, BBC2, ITV and S4C and nothing else.
I've checked and I think BB hghlghts are on S4C at 10pm.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 14, 2006)

T4 is on s4c (terrestrial) tomorrow morning


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 14, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Well, fuckcuntybollocks
> I was all ready to watch BB and bugger me, I had somehow forgotton that I live in Wales and S4C are not showng BB, they're showng bollocking rugby


never fear....11 mins to go


----------



## zenie (Jan 14, 2006)

What the feck is S4C????


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 14, 2006)

eSss pedwar ecck

The welsh language channel which shows an ever diminishing number of english language channel 4 programmes as part of its licence
Usually at ungodly hours and weeks after the rest of the UK have seen them ( decent ducumenatries at 2am etc)despite the majority of wales being first language english speakers   becuase they are too fucking tight to show both for the licence fee or oh no I know, becuase it will 'undermine the use of the welsh language'
what they dpont realise /ignore is that the majority just want to watch CH4 TV at the time its shown, the welsh speakers would also be more than happy to have a fully welsh language channel I suspect 
Its also forces the majority of people in wales to subscribe in some form to digital TV


----------



## foo (Jan 14, 2006)

George "the public chose to evict a page 3 trollop and left a leading left wing someinkorother in the house"

he's unbelievable.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 14, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> What the feck is S4C????


It's channel 4 for welsh people. Lots of hymns, Charlotte Church, Pobol y Cwm and rugby.   
Just wait til I get back to Yorkshire


----------



## Ms T (Jan 14, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> What the feck is S4C????



Channel  Four Wales.

What I find interesting is I saw Jodie Marsh in another celeb reality TV show last year -- the one where they were travel reps in Cyprus -- and she came over really well.  Yes she was a bit brash and loud, but she was also hard-working, far from stupid, and really got on with the holidaymakers.  She also bonded well with the other members of the group.  I found myself liking her, and so was a bit surprised when she was so annoying in the BB House.  

Was anyone else quite impressed when Davina said Jodie had an IQ of 132?  I wish she'd wipe off the make-up, and get a proper job, because she's a bright girl underneath all that lad-mag crap.  

I can't stand Barrymore now -- he was well out of order in his last outburst to Jodie.  Galloway is vile too, as is Dennis and Pete Burns.  The only ones I like are Preston, Chantelle, Maggot and Rula.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 14, 2006)

I've just started watching and it said it's day 9 and no-ones been evicted yet   You have all be saying Jodie was evicted, is S4C a day behind


----------



## trashpony (Jan 14, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> I've just started watching and it said it's day 9 and no-ones been evicted yet   You have all be saying Jodie was evicted, is S4C a day behind



They'll get evicted later on. It's always a day behind.

I used to like Pobol y Cwm when I lived in Wales. I think that may have been because I was very stoned which made it seem amusing


----------



## foo (Jan 14, 2006)

Jimmy Saville's just gone in. 

and he's already talking about what a hotblooded male he would be in the bedroom with all those "girls"....


----------



## trashpony (Jan 14, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> Jimmy Saville's just gone in.
> 
> and he's already talking about what a hotblooded male he would be in the bedroom with all those "girls"....



Nooooooo! He's so fucking creepy!


----------



## foo (Jan 14, 2006)

Germaine Greer's come on E4 saying she reckons they'll find someone else to pick on now Jodie's gone - and she thinks it'll be Rula.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 14, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Nooooooo! He's so fucking creepy!




see my post about the hand licking incident it will live with me forever skanky old fucker


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 14, 2006)

So Preston and Chantelle....is it gonna happen?


----------



## Flashman (Jan 14, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> Jimmy Saville's just gone in.
> 
> and he's already talking about what a hotblooded male he would be in the bedroom with all those "girls"....



Let's hope they don't have to do a task which requires the girls to play dead.


----------



## foo (Jan 14, 2006)

heh, George's agent said that he wanted to go in BB to reach people who don't usually vote.

so. yet another snob. if you watch BB, you're thick and a-political.


----------



## han (Jan 14, 2006)

God, it's horrible. It's like Lord Of The bloody Flies!!!

 

You would have to be UTTERLY UTTERLY UTTERLY UTTERLY insane to even think of going on that programme.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 14, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> God, it's horrible. It's like Lord Of The bloody Flies!!!



I knew it reminded me of something


----------



## newbie (Jan 14, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> You would have to be UTTERLY UTTERLY UTTERLY UTTERLY insane to even think of going on that programme.



How much was a week of humiliation worth to Jodie?  How much can she hope for from the spinoffs? 

it's only a gameshow


----------



## han (Jan 14, 2006)

It's not really Jodie I'm talking about, it's everyone else - it's seeing how the programme brings out the worst in people. The way Galloway was pretending to be asleep and then listened to everything Jodie said, and then reported it back to the others. And then the way they all gleefully lapped up every morsel of bitchiness George gave them like a load of vultures and jackals!

Ugh.

Compelling telly, though.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 14, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> So Preston and Chantelle....is it gonna happen?


well he said 'If I didnt have a girlfriend'
which I guess means 

"I so would go there but hmmmmmmmm Ill look like a complete cnut  in the public's eyes if I do and my girlyfriend would kill me and I;d rather like to be able to defend myself when i get out and also keep my options open"


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 14, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> Germaine Greer's come on E4 saying she reckons they'll find someone else to pick on now Jodie's gone - and she thinks it'll be Rula.



I think shes right but I'd say the target would be chantelle or faria


----------



## newbie (Jan 15, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Ugh.
> 
> Compelling telly, though.



Far more so than any drama, because most of it couldn't be made up ("accessorising is what separates us from the animals"), and because it's the way we all behave, just that most of the time there's no observer and no proof.  Best telly there is.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 15, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> well he said 'If I didnt have a girlfriend'
> which I guess means
> 
> "I so would go there but hmmmmmmmm Ill look like a complete cnut  in the public's eyes if I do and my girlyfriend would kill me and I;d rather like to be able to defend myself when i get out and also keep my options open"



Hmm. I find it a bit odd that he fancies her..can't quite work it out. She's sweet and pretty but didn't think she would be his type or vice versa.


----------



## Onslow (Jan 15, 2006)

The old cliche..........opposites attract!!


----------



## trashpony (Jan 15, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Hmm. I find it a bit odd that he fancies her..can't quite work it out. She's sweet and pretty but didn't think she would be his type or vice versa.



Are you a bit annoyed and jealous? I am


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 15, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Hmm. I find it a bit odd that he fancies her..can't quite work it out. She's sweet and pretty but didn't think she would be his type or vice versa.


he told her he thinks she is very like his sister so hes sweet and bullies her in turns.
It's well known people go for people like their mums, perhaps the sister thing is similar and is what endears him?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 15, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Are you a bit annoyed and jealous? I am



Me??!

















Big time.  

(I was hoping I had hidden it in that post...)


----------



## silentNate (Jan 15, 2006)

Preston is a twat. Conversation over.
If he sleeps with her then he is a bigger twat.
End of.


----------



## White Lotus (Jan 15, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Hmm. I find it a bit odd that he fancies her..can't quite work it out. She's sweet and pretty but didn't think she would be his type or vice versa.


or ... he's playing BB to win and this is a ploy to keep the public interested so they don't vote him out, with a "will they/won't they shag" hook?


----------



## milesy (Jan 15, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Preston is a twat. Conversation over.
> If he sleeps with her then he is a bigger twat.
> End of.




fuck me, it's like urban's answer to barrymore..."shut up! shut up!! _*shut up!!!"*_


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 15, 2006)

Well the next eviction looks hugely complicated. Assuming there's not an arbitrary eviction of the dullest two housemates on weds (as rumoured), the next round of noms is subject to... Rula's magic pants. Oh yes. 
Rula, you see, won a pair of magic pants in the box task - if she wears them constantly then "magic powers" will be granted her in the next round of nominations. If she doesn't wear them then she'll be up for eviction automatically. Still following? Good.

She'll succeed, of course. Rula is a WINNER godammit! So what are her nomination powers? We don't know yet. Possibility a) To automatically nominate 1 or 2 housemates - it'll be Burns & Rodman in that order. Possibility b) To protect one housemate from eviction - it'll be George.

The latest odds reflect this development - Burns and Rodman are new joint faves for eviction at 4s, while Galloway has drifted to 8s. Rula is at 20s.

Assuming nothing exciting happens between now and the next eviction I'd say Rodman looks likely to go next...


----------



## silentNate (Jan 15, 2006)

If you are correct then it would only be putting Rodmans career at rest


----------



## bellator (Jan 15, 2006)

*Barrymore*

Is there something wrong with Barrymore? Why does he grovel and mumble to the cameras? And why does he pick on the only vunerable person in the house? Is it because he wants to follow in the footsteps of others and being "one in the same" he can protest his innocense in the bloody murder of some poor bugger in his pool?
The guy is a total cunt and should be signed up to the next tour of the RSC, he could play a great role in Macbeth or Othello.


----------



## sparkling (Jan 15, 2006)

Preston has gone slightly down in my estimation coming on to Chantelle like he is.  

When he said about the sister stuff I thought well I wouldn't want to be part of his family if he looks and touches his sister like he does Chantelle.  



I wanted Preston to keep himself pure for me really


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 15, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Preston is a twat. Conversation over.
> If he sleeps with her then he is a bigger twat.
> End of.



Of course, yes. Three bags full, sir.

Nate has spoken - nobody else can say anything else on the subject, *ever*.


----------



## foo (Jan 15, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Preston is a twat. Conversation over.
> If he sleeps with her then he is a bigger twat.
> End of.




why do you think Preston's a twat then Nate? 

i like his friendship with Chantelle, and don't think (at this stage) his g/f's got anything to worry about. they're bonding, and let's face it, in a house with that lot - they're gonna need each other!


----------



## foo (Jan 15, 2006)

oh yeh, last's night's 'plum' comment from me about Maggot was because he's still being so bloody cagey, and non-commital. his inefectual manner irritates the fuck out of me.


----------



## sparkling (Jan 15, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> oh yeh, last's night's 'plum' comment from me about Maggot was because he's still being so bloody cagey, and non-commital. his inefectual manner irritates the fuck out of me.




I must admit I was very dissapointed when Maggot did not intervene at all when Bastardmore was laying in to Jodie.  He saw Chantelle trying to physically come between them and stand in front of Jodie whereas he just stood there folding up his pajama's or whatever.  How could anyone stand there and see that bullying and not try to intervene was astonishing to me.


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep, not doing anything is as bad as joining in in the bullying, IMO. It's cowardly.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 15, 2006)

Maggot joins the list of knobs.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 15, 2006)

*HIGNFY transcript*




			
				MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it is, albeit a better than average quality fake.  It went round via email a few years back and fooled a lot of people at first but I'm 99% certain it was debunked.


I was dubious because Merton doesn't use that kind of language.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 15, 2006)

Pete burns is next to go I think, he was desperately trying to crawl his way out of the flith he created for himself last night.
Oh I want to distance myself from that negative stuff........ FSS idiot.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 15, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I must admit I was very dissapointed when Maggot did not intervene at all when Bastardmore was laying in to Jodie.  He saw Chantelle trying to physically come between them and stand in front of Jodie whereas he just stood there folding up his pajama's or whatever.  How could anyone stand there and see that bullying and not try to intervene was astonishing to me.


Hmmm, but then Maggot doesn't seem the most assetive of chaps, so that could partly explain why he found it personally difficult to intervene. It's still not ideal, but I don't think you can really say it's as bad as the bullying.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 15, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Hmmm, but then Maggot doesn't seem the most assetive of chaps, so that could partly explain why he found it personally difficult to intervene. It's still not ideal, but I don't think you can really say it's as bad as the bullying.



I agree. And there's a whole hierarchy around the 'fame' thing with Barrymore too IMO - for the UK inmates anyway. And he's a lot more articulate than Maggot so he may be a bit intimidated ...


----------



## foo (Jan 15, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Hmmm, but then Maggot doesn't seem the most assetive of chaps, so that could partly explain why he found it personally difficult to intervene. It's still not ideal, but I don't think you can really say it's as bad as the bullying.




oh don't get me wrong. i don't think it's anywhere close to being as bad as the bullying. his 'playing safe' stance irritates me is all - and i find him a bit fake because of it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 15, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I agree. And there's a whole hierarchy around the 'fame' thing with Barrymore too IMO - for the UK inmates anyway. And he's a lot more articulate than Maggot so he may be a bit intimidated ...


Agree, apart from perhaps the bit about Barrymore being more articulate. He just seems like a warbling mess at the moment with periods of articulate lucidity.

And from my experiences of being a bullied kid who was then placed in the most fucking awful class when I was 12 -14 where I think almost every girl and a fair few of the boys were bullied at some point, you do learn to keep your mouth shut when it happens to someone else through total fear that you'll then place yourself in the spotlight again. I'm not quite sure it that was Maggot's thought processes as you would hope that BB contestants would be a little more mature than that, but there's been no evidence of that so far...


----------



## trashpony (Jan 15, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Agree, apart from perhaps the bit about Barrymore being more articulate. He just seems like a warbling mess at the moment with periods of articulate lucidity.
> 
> And from my experiences of being a bullied kid who was then placed in the most fucking awful class when I was 12 -14 where I think almost every girl and a fair few of the boys were bullied at some point, you do learn to keep your mouth shut when it happens to someone else through total fear that you'll then place yourself in the spotlight again. I'm not quite sure it that was Maggot's thought processes as you would hope that BB contestants would be a little more mature than that, but there's been no evidence of that so far...



It's the relative bit though. Barrymore can be really, really bitchy. And I don't think Maggot could cope. And I know exactly what you mean about being frightened to stand up for yourself - in the times when it wasn't me being bullied (when I was about 11-12), I used to just breathe a huge sigh of relief and hope no one noticed me. 

But maybe Maggot's just a bit wimpy and there's nothing about being frightened about being bullied at all in him - he may just want an easy life I guess.


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2006)

But surely as adults we should be strong/assertive enough to be able to stand up to bullies a bit more? I wouldn't expect a child to intervene if they saw someone being bullied, but as an adult I don't think I'd be able to just stand there.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 15, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> But surely as adults we should be strong/assertive enough to be able to stand up to bullies a bit more? I wouldn't expect a child to intervene if they saw someone being bullied, but as an adult I don't think I'd be able to just stand there.



Oh I agree absolutely but I think there is a kind of adult/child divide going on there with the older people in one camp and the younger ones in the other. The power base is most definitely in the older camp. All that 'how dare you, a child, speak to me like that' was truly frightening I thought. 

I don't think I'd be able to just stand there either. I'm not condoning Maggot in any way - I just think he's a bit spineless, rather than malicious. And so not as bad as the bulliers.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 15, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> But surely as adults we should be strong/assertive enough to be able to stand up to bullies a bit more? I wouldn't expect a child to intervene if they saw someone being bullied, but as an adult I don't think I'd be able to just stand there.


Well, the point is that we don't really know the full histories of any of these people, there might be some really powerful reasons why Maggot might want to avoid confrontation at almost any price. Or as trashpony said, he could just want an easy life. I dunno, I'm not saying that he definately does have reasons to excuse him, but I'm holding judgement that he's necessarily a bit of an wanker.

If he does really have assertiveness problems then it's hard enough standing up for yourself, let alone anyone else.

Saying that, I think I would have stepped in. But then I guess I can't be sure.


----------



## sparkling (Jan 15, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> But surely as adults we should be strong/assertive enough to be able to stand up to bullies a bit more? I wouldn't expect a child to intervene if they saw someone being bullied, but as an adult I don't think I'd be able to just stand there.



I agree and also if Maggot didn't stand up to Bullymore because of a fear of being bullied himself that seems to imply that he knew Jodie was being bullied by Bullymore and just was looking after himself.  Whereas the perspective of most of the housemates seemed to be that Jodie was the perpetrator of all the bad stuff and Bullymore and the others were just doing what was right.  If that is the case surely Maggot could have seen Bullymore's behaviour was not right in that incident and so stepped in even if it were to say ' calm down' or 'steady on'


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I'm not condoning Maggot in any way - I just think he's a bit spineless, rather than malicious. And so not as bad as the bulliers.



I see what you mean, yes, I think you're right! 
Perhaps saying he's as bad as the bullies is a bit harsh.  
Maybe he's got issues with assertiveness.

It's quite troubling that NO-ONE has had the balls to intervene though, isn't it?

I just hope to god it wouldn't be like that in 'real life'! Other the human race really is fucked!!


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2006)

It's always easier not to do anything. 'Doing something' in situations like this is the way we can actually differentiate ourselves from chimpanzees.


----------



## foo (Jan 15, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> It's always easier not to do anything. 'Doing something' in situations like this is the way we can actually differentiate ourselves from chimpanzees.



i agree. and with sparkling's last post up there ^^


----------



## foo (Jan 15, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> if Maggot didn't stand up to Bullymore because of a fear of being bullied himself that seems to imply that he knew Jodie was being bullied by Bullymore and just was looking after himself.



especially this bit.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 15, 2006)

But I know loads of busy chimpanzees    

You should watch chimp week more Han   

Its all got a bit too much for Maggot and he had a little blub on Rula's shoulder yesterday


----------



## foo (Jan 15, 2006)

did he? p'raps i'm being a bit harsh on the fella.... 

he still gets on my bloody nerves though.


----------



## sparkling (Jan 15, 2006)

Rula has a nasty headache today....Chantelle offered to share half a teabag with her.  Makes you wonder what we are really watching here.  After all they are people and yet we are watching them being half starved, put in situations where they will be likely to behave badly and all for what?  Ooops I think I have that queasy feeling again.


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> You should watch chimp week more Han



Oooh, haven't seen that. Are there some beautiful moments of LURVE transcending the beast within?   

Aww, maybe Maggot's not all that bad. I like a man who can be man enough to cry.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 15, 2006)

I felt really queasy after reading Germaine Greer's interview and seeing Endemol blatantly squirm their way out of any responsibility for the welfare of any of these people   

And yet, I'm still watching 



George is going to be the interesting one to watch atm. I'd say its his game for the next couple of weeks, and having an ally with secret power-knickers can only help


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 15, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Oooh, haven't seen that. Are there some beautiful moments of LURVE transcending the beast within?


More the male chimps offering their arses to the alpha males to stop the bullying being focussed on them   

I feel sorry for Maggot, he was in a lose lose situation with Jodie and Michael. Well, inside the house he was.


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> More the male chimps offering their arses to the alpha males to stop the bullying being focussed on them



How brilliant!

What a shame we don't do that!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> How brilliant!
> 
> What a shame we don't do that!


We do in prison and boarding schools


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh god, so we do.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 15, 2006)

Dear Sirs
I wish to complain in the strongest terms about the ugly, bad tempered animals currently cavorting on the nations' TV screens, especially that big lipped psycho wearing the monkey coat and the fat one who miaows
Where are the police?!
Yours etc etc


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 15, 2006)

That's a very lovely chimp.

Anyway, to no-one's great surprise it looks like La Burns has had enough and is going to walk (seems fairly genuine this time). Coffee and nicoteen withdrawal, never pleasant. I suppose they could always let him 'win' some, but it's only going to happen again later on. I wonder if we get a stand-in?

Oh, and Jim's Fix-Its were well rubbish. He's lost it I tell you, lost it...


----------



## foo (Jan 15, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oh, and Jim's Fix-Its were well rubbish. He's lost it I tell you, lost it...



hasn't he just! 

but then, i never thought he had it in the first place.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 15, 2006)

I reckon Maggot isn't really 'celeb' enough to be playing the game that everyone else is. If you're a lad from Newport who pretty much is famous for doing what you do normally, and a bit of singing on the side - and you're suddenly among all these quite obviously deranged people - you might decide to just keep the fuck away from all the hassle because you know it's all going to go to hell eventually. They all chose to be there after all.

I notice Ms Marsh has something to say about EVERY housemate BUT maggot today, all of it traditional lad mag bitchiness. Maggot just wants to see it through and get back home I reckon. I mean they're all so fucking twisted in there, wouldn't you head for the exit asap.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 15, 2006)

Ive got to agree with Lost prophet about magott.
He's probably doing ok for himself now but the act is a piss take, it started as a bit of a laugh and it worked.
The welsh as a rule arent terribly impressed by fame and theres very much a "well done now keep your feet on the ground" type attitude from people around him I suspect. Hes not allowed himself to develop any sort of 'celebrity' ego becuase at 'home' hes just him. He knoes its all ok great so what now? about being in there and I think hes just going along becuase the ride will be interesting rather than through any desire to further himself personally, therefore the 'game' isnt important


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 15, 2006)

I think Maggot's just paralysed by the constant  camera surveilance. Some people need a bit of space to operate normally and I think I recognise that in him. He looks like he's in a perpetual state of indecision - hence the inaction and possibly the tears over 'nothing'. He's probably kicking himself after every event thinking "I wish I'd done or said that...". He's frankly unsuitable for BB and I can't see him 'coming out of his shell' any time soon.

Pete stays! They caved in and gave him fags and coffee. But when did appeasement ever get you anywhere? Pete and Dennis still faves to go in the next eviction, but no-one knows what form the next eviction is going to take yet. Weird. Any folk out there who like a healthy wager would be well advised to keep their powder dry for now.


----------



## Corax (Jan 15, 2006)

I think maggot ain't had a spliff in aaaaages.


_I'm_ disorientated if I go without for 48 hours, so fuck knows how one of the GLC's coping!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2006)

This weeks nominations... my predictions are that Dennis, Tracey, Pete and Faria will be the targets. Rula will get away with it if she completes her secert mission.

It's actually horrible to see how the group have now started to refer to Dennis and Tracey as the 'Americans' as if they just noticed......The competion is clear and the divisions are starting to become clearer.


----------



## han (Jan 16, 2006)

It's awful that as soon as Jodie left, Pete and George immediately find someone to bully (ie. Rula).

The way George was slagging her off to Peter in the loo was so horrible, calling her an old unattractive woman who is worried that men don't find her attractive etc.

What a sexist tosser.


----------



## han (Jan 16, 2006)

He's no oil painting himself!

I'd rather shag her, any day.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 16, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> It's awful that as soon as Jodie left, Pete and George immediately find someone to bully (ie. Rula).
> 
> The way George was slagging her off to Peter in the loo was so horrible, calling her an old unattractive woman who is worried that men don't find her attractive etc.
> 
> What a sexist tosser.


It's a bit different with Rula though - her and George seem to have some sort of friendship, so it almost seems like George is being all friendly to her face (as seen in the box task) and having a go behind her back.

He was saying that she _felt_ unnattractive rather than she was unattractive, but I found myself questionning his motives. At worst it's manipulative, bitchy and two-faced (ooo look what I know), at best it's patronising and sticking his nose in where it isn't wanted. Me and my housemate were sitting there fuming on her behalf! (we personally thought though it was the latter)

Do you think BB was hinting that Tracy heard the whole conversation?


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> The way George was slagging her off to Peter in the loo was so horrible, calling her an old unattractive woman who is worried that men don't find her attractive etc.


i thought george was telling pete to lay off, because rula was feeling under-par - as she felt unattractive and like no-one cared what she thought or owt...

either way, it seems george has found his feet in the last few days. he seems to have firmly established himself as top dog... i suppose that many years in parliament is going to make you an expert at whispering in corners & manipulating people.


----------



## aqua (Jan 16, 2006)

I saw it the same way as killer_b

maybe I wasn't paying attention


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 16, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> i thought george was telling pete to lay off, because rula was feeling under-par - as she felt unattractive and like no-one cared what she thought or owt...
> 
> either way, it seems george has found his feet in the last few days. he seems to have firmly established himself as top dog... i suppose that many years in parliament is going to make you an expert at whispering in corners & manipulating people.



That's exactly what he was saying; it wasn't a bitchfest in showers at all.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 16, 2006)

I saw it like Killer b , he was saying she felt unattractive not that she was unattractive .
In fact we all know George fancies her.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 16, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> That's exactly what he was saying; it wasn't a bitchfest in showers at all.


Still, mine and my housemate's stance was that if Rula had told him all of that in confidence (not counting the cameras of course   ) then what the fuck was he doing passing on all that deeply personal info to somebody else? Frankly if I said all of that to an ally in that sort of situation and they passed it on to someone else I'd be pretty pissed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 16, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Do you think BB was hinting that Tracy heard the whole conversation?



I reckon!

She defiinitely heard something when she was cleaning that mirror and so went into the loo to "clean" something in there so she could hear more clearly.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 16, 2006)

Can you believe that George is only 4 years older than Pete?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 16, 2006)

I thought it was funny to see their abandoned microphones on the floor outside the shower; they must have thought they were being clever but we heard it all   

It would be interesting if it was a purely public vote this week; i.e. they were all up for eviction. Shame it won't happen


----------



## Elektra (Jan 16, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> It's awful that as soon as Jodie left, Pete and George immediately find someone to bully (ie. Rula).
> 
> The way George was slagging her off to Peter in the loo was so horrible, calling her an old unattractive woman who is worried that men don't find her attractive etc.
> 
> What a sexist tosser.



George thinks that deep down, "she wants to be a wife and a mother".

Unpack that!


----------



## Elektra (Jan 16, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> George thinks that deep down, "she wants to be a wife and a mother".
> 
> Unpack that!



Whoops! Of course, he meant Jodie, not Rula. Who's shaping up to be a nice bit of sophisticated high-class totty for the old roue when they get out. (Les Liaisons Dangereuse hoves into view.)


----------



## aurora green (Jan 16, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Can you believe that George is only 4 years older than Pete?




That is staggering.


----------



## han (Jan 16, 2006)

Hmm, I got the impression that George was enjoying talking about Rula's insecurities. Why would they remove their radios if it wasn't a bitchfest?

Whatever, it's not a nice way to talk about someone, whether you symapthise with them or not....

I hope Chanterelle wins - wouldn't that be great if a 'normal' person won Celebrity Big Brother! Dispel all the myths of celebrity, etc. You can have all the money and fame in the world, but if you're nasty/fucked up/depressed, money and fame won't make one iota of difference.

At least she seems like a nice, genuine person.


----------



## rennie (Jan 16, 2006)

it's chantelle!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 16, 2006)

Shitake to win!


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 16, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> either way, it seems george has found his feet in the last few days. he seems to have firmly established himself as top dog... i suppose that many years in parliament is going to make you an expert at whispering in corners & manipulating people.


Its definitely George's game for the next couple of week I recon. And he'll start picking them off - Dennis, Tracey, then Maggot. He'll keep Chantelle and Rula closer, and Pete and Barrymore - his real threats - even closer than that. 

However, I dont think he believes he can win but his ego will mean he'll have wanted to have *chosen* the winner.

Did you know that all his political talk is being censored by Channel 4? Sommat the poor old boy wasnt aware was going to happen - according to his press office


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2006)

hmmm... i dunno, it might be michael who gets turned on next. i hope it is anyway... i saw the way george was looking at him last night.

i think he's spotted barrymore as the weak link - only a matter of time before he sets the dogs on him.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes - he was getting well over excited about the cigar/cigarette swap business and who George might have given his cigars to....


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 16, 2006)

The BBC and Digital Spy are reporting that Barrymore has today been served with papers regarding a private prosecution being brought against him by the parents of Stuart Lubbock. The papers accuse Barrymore of possession of drugs, being drunk and disorderly and assault on Lubbock himself. Don't know if this is old news now, but it's here anyway...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/essex/4616752.stm


----------



## tollbar (Jan 16, 2006)

killer beither way said:
			
		

> Scottish labour party politics more likely then parliament.  You have to remember that Galloway was running the Dundee labour party by the time he was just about thirty.  Scottish labour politics are notoriously ruthless and devious.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 16, 2006)

GG's wish to Saville was to attend the Crossrail meeting for his constituents.










 

Nah, only joking. It's to attend the Oscars.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 16, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> The BBC and Digital Spy are reporting that Barrymore has today been served with papers regarding a private prosecution being brought against him by the parents of Stuart Lubbock. The papers accuse Barrymore of possession of drugs, being drunk and disorderly and assault on Lubbock himself. Don't know if this is old news now, but it's here anyway...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/essex/4616752.stm



Barrymore's been served with nothing... yet. They couldn't find anyone at C4 willing to hand them to him.

On the plus side, looks like Galloway's in trouble again for "signing motions" in parliment at a time when he's plainly been in the BB house. Here.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 16, 2006)

MPs are perfectly entitled to nominate proxies, aren't they?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 16, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> I thought it was funny to see their abandoned microphones on the floor outside the shower; they must have thought they were being clever but we heard it all


I was laughing out loud when I saw the mic's on the floor  ha ha ha george and pete


----------



## pk (Jan 16, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Barrymore's been served with nothing... yet. They couldn't find anyone at C4 willing to hand them to him.



Stands to reason. Be good if he were legally served on his eviction - pre-Davina interview.



> On the plus side, looks like Galloway's in trouble again for "signing motions" in parliment at a time when he's plainly been in the BB house. Here.



He's finished after this, I reckon.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 16, 2006)

*Nominations this week*

Three people are up for eviction on weds, two chosen as normal by the housemates and one selected by Rula.
So who are they? Pete Burns undoubtably. The other two are trickier to predict. Everyone voted for Jodi last week and new alliances have formed since then, so nothing is certain. I'd suggest that Barrymore may be up this week. Maybe.
Rula voted for Rodman last week and may have done so again. We do know that Rula knows the identity of all three nominees - keep a close eye on her and things should become clearer.

If it wasn't for the lingering threat of another BB "surprise" eviction on weds (some daft toboganning task keeps getting mentioned) I'd suggest that a killing on the betting markets is highly possible this week. Burns is clear fave to go due to punters getting early money on him (but will he walk first?) followed closely by Rodders. Barrymore is on 5s and no-one else is close. There may be a dark horse, possibly Chantelle.

And that's all I'm telling for that's all I know...


----------



## tollbar (Jan 16, 2006)

Michael Martin watches CBB.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 16, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Stands to reason. Be good if he were legally served on his eviction - pre-Davina interview.



The way things are going they'll have to pin it to a frisbee and chuck it to him on eviction night.


----------



## Greebozz (Jan 16, 2006)

I am confused, I don't know the details of the case with Barrymore I really like the guy, of people of a cirtain age (34) remember the joy and fun he used to impart on his game shows.

What is the deal, with these charges I know there was some dodginess, am I right in thinking that we are not talking OJ Simpson here?  A guy got murderd at is party and there were plenty of drugs there.  But have I missed something was it obvious that he is guilty or something and got off on a tecnicality, I would like to know.


----------



## pk (Jan 16, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The way things are going they'll have to pin it to a frisbee and chuck it to him on eviction night.



[Tobyjug mode]
Actually papers need to be served in person, serving them on a frisbee would not be a legally acceptable manner in which to blah blah blah...[/Tobyjug mode]

*slaps self*


----------



## pk (Jan 16, 2006)

Greebozz said:
			
		

> I am confused, I don't know the details of the case with Barrymore I really like the guy, of people of a cirtain age (34) remember the joy and fun he used to impart on his game shows.



Is this a joke?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 16, 2006)

Ahem. George Galloway watchers? He's now dressed as a rocker complete with wig, doing the Stray Cat strut. Very enthusiastically. 
Not quite as disturbing as the cat thing or as funny as his stirring Diary Room treatise on freedom (while dressed as a vampire), but not far off.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 16, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Is this a joke?


It apparently only applies to people aged 34. The rest of us have always hated him.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 16, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Not quite as disturbing as the cat thing or as funny as his stirring Diary Room treatise on freedom (while dressed as a vampire), but not far off.



Corker, wasn't it?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 16, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ahem. George Galloway watchers?


er...so what are you?


----------



## Greebozz (Jan 16, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Is this a joke?



I love him, his whole thing was to act always in the spare of the moment, improvising along with people in the most crazy ways, without being unkind to people.


In his day he had the quickest wit of anyone,  whether you like of dislike him you have to respect his ability to perform.  I think he has a good chance of winning.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 16, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> er...so what are you?



That's a very odd question. If I wasn't watching I wouldn't have posted. The U75 Galloway watch is fairly well-established, no?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 17, 2006)

Greebozz said:
			
		

> whether you like of dislike him you have to respect his ability to perform.


OK, let's get this straight - he was always rubbish; I never understood his popularity.  His act was based on out of date impersonations (Frank Spencer, for the love of all that is decent!), and a personna based on Basil Fawlty.  He was forced, irritating, and deeply, deeply unfunny.  His ability to perform is best expressed as a negative integer.  So I have always disliked his act, and avoided it whenever possible.

The whole thing about disliking him _personally_ only happened for me with the beginning of Big Brother.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2006)

Greebozz said:
			
		

> What is the deal, with these charges I know there was some dodginess, am I right in thinking that we are not talking OJ Simpson here?  A guy got murderd at is party and there were plenty of drugs there.  But have I missed something was it obvious that he is guilty or something and got off on a tecnicality, I would like to know.


You wouldn't happen to be that insufferable bore jimmy3000 returning for a fresh try at making a total prick of yourself, would you?


----------



## sparkling (Jan 17, 2006)

Preston telling Chantelle that she was like a disposable camera to him and so he can chuck her away when he leaves......sounds all too likely.  Be careful Chantelle don't get your heart broken.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 17, 2006)

up for eviction - dennis, faria and pete.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 17, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Preston telling Chantelle that she was like a disposable camera to him and so he can chuck her away when he leaves......sounds all too likely.  Be careful Chantelle don't get your heart broken.



Preston Travelodge?


----------



## aurora green (Jan 17, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Preston telling Chantelle that she was like a disposable camera to him and so he can chuck her away when he leaves......sounds all too likely.  Be careful Chantelle don't get your heart broken.




Yeah, I thought that was pretty tragic thing to say. If I were her I'd step right back, but with Pete turning on her (wasn't he being vile?) she proberbly really needs Preston right now.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 17, 2006)

I think Maggots a twat

Parody of the chav movement he says. Spose that's one way of excusing yourself.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 17, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> up for eviction - dennis, faria and pete.



Faria's a bit of a shock result, although there was a tip doing the rounds last night about this. I certainly raised an eyebrow when Barrymore's name didn't come up.

*First odds*

Pete 1.6
Faria 4.4
Dennis 6.2

Very good value on Faria btw - the women usually go first no matter who's up (shame, because I like her).


----------



## aurora green (Jan 17, 2006)

I do enjoy your er...insight into all this Orangesanlemons.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 17, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> I do enjoy your er...insight into all this Orangesanlemons.



 

If it was on all year I could retire and live on the proceeds. C'mon C4 - sort it out!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 17, 2006)

I only saw the last 5/10 minutes last night (that was all I was allowed to watch!   ) but wtf is going on with Preston and Chantelle? I would be fucking fuming if I was his gf watching all this at home. I think I must have missed the camera bit (as I've just read above) but all that hugging and "you have all the qualities of people I tend to love".   

Chantelle seemed a bit more reserved and unsure - do people think that she does really like him and is just trying to protect herself by holding back, whether she thinks he's out of order due to his gf whatever she thinks of him, or that she's not quite as keen and doesn't quite know how to deal with it?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 17, 2006)

If I were Prestons missus I'd start shagging his mates


----------



## Greebozz (Jan 17, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> You wouldn't happen to be that insufferable bore jimmy3000 returning for a fresh try at making a total prick of yourself, would you?




Yes thats me, I got baned because banter became very insulting on a subject that I felt very emotional about, no warning to cool it or anyting just  banned with no warning.


I wrote an email apologising because what I said was insulting and I was feeling bad about it.  

My problem is that I don't have any ego,  If you call me a prick I will take that away and think about it consider maybe its true.  I think I am a nice person, and I almost never bullshit.   

I don't what to be where I am not welcome though, it up to you.


----------



## han (Jan 17, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> wtf is going on with Preston and Chantelle? I would be fucking fuming if I was his gf watching all this at home. I think I must have missed the camera bit (as I've just read above) but all that hugging and "you have all the qualities of people I tend to love".



God yes - his poor girlfriend  He was just being a bit TOO gushy/touchyfeely for it to be platonic, IMO).

And Pete was so horrible to her. What a nasty piece of work that man is. Being so rude and nasty right to her face, and she just either let it go over her head, or was too shocked to respond, or didn't get that he was being serious....poor gal.

Pete did himself no favours by doing that. 

I'm shocked that Galloway or Barrymore aren't up for eviction 

Chantelle and Preston seem to be the least offensive of the lot..

Chantelle to win!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 17, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> And Pete was so horrible to her. What a nasty piece of work that man is. Being so rude and nasty right to her face, and she just either let it go over her head, or was too shocked to respond, or didn't get that he was being serious....poor gal.


I missed this bit, what happenned?


----------



## aqua (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm afriad I also thought Prestons gf wouldn't have been pleased at last nights viewing 

and as for Pete, he's just a bitter little fuck who I've gone off now, he's just nasty, not funny just nasty

mind you, I wouldn't want to be in there with them 

Chantelle to win for me


----------



## killer b (Jan 17, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I'm shocked that Galloway or Barrymore aren't up for eviction


i'm suprised about barrymore, but not galloway. he's positioned himself as 'dad' of the house, most of 'em love him now.

also, don't forget they can't see everything we can...


----------



## sparkling (Jan 17, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> And Pete was so horrible to her. What a nasty piece of work that man is. Being so rude and nasty right to her face, and she just either let it go over her head, or was too shocked to respond, or didn't get that he was being serious....poor gal.
> 
> Pete did himself no favours by doing that.



Pete the self centred bully.  God knows what kind of kick he got by asking Chantelle all those horrible questions designed to just put her down.  I thought she dealt with them well though.

She does seem to have an inanate ability to defuse horrible situations I was very impressed last week how she defended Jodie from Bullymore but still pressed the point across to him in a very non confrontational way.  Go Chantelle!!


----------



## han (Jan 17, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> also, don't forget they can't see everything we can...



Oh yes of course, forgot that!   




			
				Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I missed this bit, what happenned?



Pete was saying to Chantelle - 'can you remember your address? Do you know where you live? Can you remember how old you are' and similar other things to basically imply (and not subtly) that he thought she was really thick. To her face.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2006)

The race card has been played.......


----------



## syd mullet (Jan 17, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> The race card has been played.......



And it's a shame the black contestants have raised the issue.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 17, 2006)

Can someone elaborate?


----------



## syd mullet (Jan 17, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Can someone elaborate?



Nominations for eviction were made this morning. Dennis is amongst those nominated so all of a sudden the issue of race has reared it's ugly head.

It does not make pleasant viewing at present. Hope it all calms down.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 17, 2006)

syd mullet said:
			
		

> And it's a shame the black contestants have raised the issue.



What exactly are they saying?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2006)

Faria made the comment that ,
"a black/asian person would never be allowed to win Big Brother."
The British public / the producers would never allow it.


----------



## silentNate (Jan 17, 2006)

I think it has nothing to do with race, and if I were Dennis I'd start packing as other contestants as well as the public have noticed what a sleazy twat he is. Aside from Rula he has tried it on with every woman in the house


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 17, 2006)

Dennis has been nominated for behaviour swinging between alpha male of a gorilla group and lothario/sex pest and probably also for his over inflated ego. Not becuase hes black   doesnt she realise the nominations result in those people being up for eviction? is she saying the contestants are racist and so its a set up? FFS


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2006)

well Faria is clearly talking out of her arse.

how does she explain the absence of Bingham?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 17, 2006)

And the presence of Pete!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2006)

syd mullet said:
			
		

> And it's a shame the black contestants have raised the issue.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2006)

is there a list anywhere of who nominated who?


----------



## maes (Jan 17, 2006)

yeah i saw one on the channel 4 website


----------



## pinky (Jan 17, 2006)

the papers are saying that chantelle & preston snuggled up in her bed together & there were "fumblings" under the covers

ooooer


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 17, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> yeah i saw one on the channel 4 website



Where? It shouldn't be up yet.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 17, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Pete the self centred bully.  God knows what kind of kick he got by asking Chantelle all those horrible questions designed to just put her down.  I thought she dealt with them well though.


Seconded - how she managed to take such a volley of scathing playground insults without blowing up is amazing. Another disgraceful bullying session from the legendary 'Pete Burns from Dead Or Alive', a 'pop star' who hasn't troubled the charts since 1987 and a self-proclaimed 'musician' who hasn't been anywhere near a studio or stage ever since, preferring instead to devote his entire life to gradually transforming himself into a Frank Sidebottom lookalike with a face like a tarmac shovel caked in Polyfilla. 

I can't believe I was once a fan.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 17, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> Faria made the comment that ,
> "a black/asian person would never be allowed to win Big Brother."
> The British public / the producers would never allow it.



How would that explain a Portugese transsexual winning then Faria?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 17, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> How would that explain a Portugese transsexual winning then Faria?



To be fair, whilst Faria may be talking nonsense in general, the British public are arguably more likely to be comfortable with the idea of a (European) transsexual winning than someone BME. After all there's a long British entertainment tradition which largely celebrates the camp; which could (at a stretch) be extended out to cross-dressers and transsexuals.

The same couldn't be said for most black or asian folks - we seemingly still haven't reached a stage where BME figures are prominent in light entertainment roles and beyond. Larry Grayson, Dick Emery and a host of others - some way back to much earlier traditions - helped break things down far more on the other side of the fence. 

Faria's still talking nonsense in this case mind; she's just a whinger. But I suspect it may be a long while till we see a Black or Asian BB winner - just look at Maxwell and others' reaction in the last BB house.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> just look at Maxwell and others' reaction in the last BB house.


    you lost me.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 17, 2006)

Galloway's just been cleared of that signing motions while in the house thing. Oh well.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> To be fair, whilst Faria may be talking nonsense in general, the British public are arguably more likely to be comfortable with the idea of a (European) transsexual winning than someone *BME. * After all there's a long British entertainment tradition which largely celebrates the camp; which could (at a stretch) be extended out to cross-dressers and transsexuals.
> 
> The same couldn't be said for most black or asian folks - we seemingly still haven't reached a stage where BME figures are prominent in light entertainment roles and beyond. Larry Grayson, Dick Emery and a host of others - some way back to much earlier traditions - helped break things down far more on the other side of the fence.
> 
> Faria's still talking nonsense in this case mind; she's just a whinger. But I suspect it may be a long while till we see a Black or Asian BB winner - *just look at Maxwell and others' reaction in the last BB house*.




Forgive my ignorance , but BME , what does that mean ?

The last bit , in bold .....i remember Saskia when asked on eviction night , "what did she think of the rest of the housemates ?
(Craig , Anthony and Maxwell excluded.)

She replied , "They are monkeys."


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 17, 2006)

You've lost me with BME. body modification ezine?  

apologies, already been said.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 17, 2006)

Science, Derek and Makosi were twats though innit, regardless of colour. As were Maxwell  and Saskiaaar of course. Was Maxwell actually racist toward them then?


----------



## pootle (Jan 17, 2006)

Science WAS NOT a twat! He was one of the best things in BB6, ya get me?


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 17, 2006)

drag0n said:
			
		

> You've lost me with BME. body modification ezine?
> 
> apologies, already been said.



BME= Black/Ethnic Minority


----------



## milesy (Jan 17, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> Science WAS NOT a twat! He was one of the best things in BB6, ya get me?



science was funny 

very annoying at times, but mostly funny and cool


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 17, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Science, Derek and Makosi were twats though innit, regardless of colour. As were Maxwell  and Saskiaaar of course. Was Maxwell actually racist toward them then?


I agree. In fact, the vast majority of last year's contestants were bastards - especially Maxwell and Makosi.   

Science and Kemal were the best ones in the house.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 17, 2006)

Nomination details are up here. 
Very unpredictable and a few surprises in there.

Dennis & Faria both on three votes, everyone else on two apart from Maggot and Preston who got none. Pete - astonishingly - would have escaped nomination had he not been Rula's choice.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 17, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance , but BME , what does that mean ?



Sorry, obviously been hanging around the Brixton and Politics boards too long - BME is the 'safety first' term for Black And Minority Ethnic Folk. Catchy innit...

EDIT <MM got there before me>

Why can't we vote Barrymore out so far. It's just so unfair...


----------



## LDR (Jan 17, 2006)

I embarrassed myself in front of SubZeroCat when I was arguing with her that Traci Bingham wasn't BME.  I thought she just had a good fake tan.  

I cannot even tell who are black and who are not these days.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2006)

hang on, so Faria - a BME - nominated Dennis - another BME - and then alleged there was racism at play.

is she very stupid or playing a really dangerous game?


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> hang on, so Faria - a BME - nominated Dennis - another BME - and then alleged there was racism at play.
> 
> is she very stupid or playing a really dangerous game?


gotta be option 1 there I think.

and what a magnifico rationisation from Barrymore:
"Michael's second choice was cigar buddy George, simply because he believes if put yourself up as a leader, then you need to do more washing up."


----------



## foo (Jan 17, 2006)

i haven't watched this properly over the past couple of days...are they all still utterly revolting?   


i did see the box thing though - george is a fucker y'know. clever at manipulating, i think he's already contemplating who might be the next one for the 'treatment'. divide and rule.

TLP is probably right about maggot. him and traci perhaps are just like that. i watch BB to be fascinated and entertained by the people in there, and how they'll interact etc. with maggot i might have been looking too hard for some dark side, or _something_  interesting.   

although i was glad to see traci speak up about the initial american bollix. that needed nipping in the bud.

i'm about to read your posts about the race thing - i missed that. faria's a nob anyway.


----------



## foo (Jan 17, 2006)

right at the beginning of this one, i remember faria's first 'deep' conversation with dennis. it was in the kitchen, and pete was sniggering in the background. she was being really rude about black men - them being all being like this and like that, and chasing after asian* girls etc. 

from then on, literally, she hasn't left his side & grabs every chance to be physically close to him. 

yeh, she really is a nob. i don't even think she's that bright y'know. 

*dennis was just mumbling bollocks as usual


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 17, 2006)

The Faria stuff on this thread is fascinating and adds weight to my theory that she and not Pete will be taking the walk of shame tomorrow. Two points:

1) There was no accusation of racism within the house, just a series of misunderstandings. After being nominated she came out with the outburst that a black or Asian person could never win BB, that's all. It was a stupid thing to say on national tv and coupled with further comments about "this bloody country" it'll quite possibly be enough to get her evicted if they show it.
2) The Rodman thing: he's been stalking her rather than the other way around. You'll see a quite touching little romance blossoming on the highlights tonight, but as she nominated him earlier that'll scupper her too.

I quite like her, but she's barking up the wrong tree with the racism thing and will regret her rashness come weds if this thread is any indication. And as any fule kno gender is the dominant factor in evictions, not race.

Betting? I'd get on Faria now while she's still at 3.5 and then wait for her odds to tumble when they air the 'racism' highlights tomorrow. Then get on Pete sharpish just before the eviction to hedge your bets. Derek looks safe btw unless he somehow stages a monumental fuck-up. I've got no idea if anyone gives a toss about the odds thing, but it's money for jam so don't say I didn't try...

Happy days!


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> ...with maggot i might have been looking too hard for some dark side, or _something_  interesting.



You've caught celebitis!   Poor lad from Newport dropped into house full of nutjobs and wierdos, without a spliff (yesterday i was watching and I had such a sense of 'i'm dying for a fucking smoke' from watching him) and cameras everywhere - yeah he put himself up for it, but it'd freak me out.

If it helps, he can have an imaginary love child with Rula Lenska   

I prescribe Heat magazine, to be taken once a week


----------



## foo (Jan 17, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Poor lad from Newport dropped into house full of nutjobs and wierdos, without a spliff (yesterday i was watching and I had such a sense of 'i'm dying for a fucking smoke' from watching him) and cameras everywhere - yeah he put himself up for it, but it'd freak me out.



maybe all that is true -  doesn't change the fact that he's fuckin boring....


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> maybe all that is true -  doesn't change the fact that he's fuckin boring....



You say boring, I say bored


----------



## foo (Jan 17, 2006)

he's probably a fish out of water, poor lad. 

he certainly looks like one


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2006)

Lucky a certain poster posts elsewhere now eh? You shouldn't mock the Welsh, they'll get you with their cunningly disguised cheese on toast. I used to think the national dish was a rabbit sandwich


----------



## foo (Jan 17, 2006)

i didn't even realise he was welsh. i thought he was from manchester until my son put me right


----------



## foo (Jan 17, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> I used to think the national dish was a rabbit sandwich




heh, i used to wonder about the rabbit thing when i was young. and whether they had different rabbits in wales. i think i took things a wee bit too literally....

anyway - good ole maggot, what a chap. doesn't say much, but when he does......etc. etc. 

i'll just turn the telly on and watch him mooch about slack jawed and bog eyed. dead entertaining.....


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2006)

you knows it clart! they designed and sponsored a kit for Newport County, stitched a gold chain around the neck of the regular kit. Good lads.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i'll just turn the telly on and watch him mooch about slack jawed and bog eyed. dead entertaining.....



I could look in a mirror and see that


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 17, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> To be fair, whilst Faria may be talking nonsense in general, the British public are arguably more likely to be comfortable with the idea of a (European) transsexual winning than someone BME. After all there's a long British entertainment tradition which largely celebrates the camp; which could (at a stretch) be extended out to cross-dressers and transsexuals.
> 
> The same couldn't be said for most black or asian folks - we seemingly still haven't reached a stage where BME figures are prominent in light entertainment roles and beyond. Larry Grayson, Dick Emery and a host of others - some way back to much earlier traditions - helped break things down far more on the other side of the fence.
> 
> Faria's still talking nonsense in this case mind; she's just a whinger. But I suspect it may be a long while till we see a Black or Asian BB winner - just look at Maxwell and others' reaction in the last BB house.


It was stupid of her to go sayin this on national  telly, but she does have a point. I remember when Lamar was up against someone or other (who has been forgotten now)in fame academy. He was clearly mmore talented and a better singer yet he still lost out. I even remmeber having a debate about it at work. However having said that, perhaps if i could have seen the demographics of the people who actually voted it might have explained things a little...


----------



## foo (Jan 17, 2006)

*anyway * <stern look at prophet>

i can't have celebitis    because i much prefer the non celeb Big Brother.


so think on.


<tosses hair>


foo has left the building.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2006)

*stares after you, jaw slightly open*

"well, that's that then"

*mooches off, hands in pockets*


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 17, 2006)

Well Pete has to go so Dennis and Faria can shag.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 17, 2006)

i've missed it for the last couple of days. so - pete, dennis or faria, eh? has there been on poll on this yet?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 17, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> i've missed it for the last couple of days. so - pete, dennis or faria, eh? has there been on poll on this yet?



Go ahead squire.

If anyone fancies nipping over to the rather good Special Bets blog (honestly nowt to do with me) and filling in their poll I'll post their updates next to U75's and see what we can see.

Faria got a lousy edit tonight - that was her "good" day believe it or not.


----------



## newbie (Jan 17, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Well Pete has to go so Dennis and Faria can shag.



That's what she wants you to think.  Pete doesn't care what you think, that's what makes him much better viewing.

The cholostomy bag heckle at George was priceless.  If he goes Michael will try to fulfill the Court Jester role, and he doesn't have the talent.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 17, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> The cholostomy bag heckle at George was priceless.  If he goes Michael will try to fulfill the Court Jester role, and he doesn't have the talent.



I agree. That was so funny. He deserves to stay on for that alone.


----------



## White Lotus (Jan 18, 2006)

drag0n said:
			
		

> You've lost me with BME. body modification ezine?


Don't worry, I used to be even more confused when it was BEM, as a science fiction reader I used to translate that as Bug Eyed Monsters.    

Only caught the last few minutes tonight.  I quite like Maggot, he seems to be the only halfway sane one in there ... maybe that's why he's less entertaining?


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> The cholostomy bag heckle at George was priceless.  If he goes Michael will try to fulfill the Court Jester role, and he doesn't have the talent.


????

tell me more....


----------



## mrskp (Jan 18, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Well Pete has to go so Dennis and Faria can shag.




THE exact reason i'm on redial for either faria or dennis OUT.  i couldn't think of anything more revolting.  

my emotions will be all over the place tonight ........ football/eviction, football/ eviction.

going to be a busy one.


----------



## foo (Jan 18, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> THE exact reason i'm on redial for either faria or dennis OUT.  i couldn't think of anything more revolting.



i don't want to see them have sex either thanks.


----------



## pianistenvy (Jan 18, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i don't want to see them have sex either thanks.



it's turned into playground teasing and flirting. i can't bear to look at it!


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't watch BB, but channel hopping last night I stopped for a few seconds because I could not make out who or what one of the people was.
It looked like a clown had had a terrible accident in a circus and the facial damage was beyond the skills of a plastic surgeon to repair properly. Can anyone help?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 18, 2006)

Pete Burns Tobes, it's a bloke.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 18, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Pete Burns Tobes, it's a bloke.


----------



## newbie (Jan 18, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> ????
> 
> tell me more....



as a task they had to dance rock n roll style.  While gyrating George was strutting his stuff Petes heckles included 'swing that cholostomy bag' and others about hip replacements etc.  Very funny, while being pointedly accurate (we'd just seen Dennis dance, and the difference in grace and agility was very obvious) and teetering on the edge of offensive without actually getting there.

Just what Pete does, encapsulate what other people are groping to observe.  As Court Jester he's claimed the right to say anything at all, with sufficient wit and clarity that it offers food for thought but seldom directly offends.  Sometimes he goes OTT but nobodys judgement is perfect all the time.  It's a role very similar to the one Ern had here for a good while early in his stay.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 18, 2006)

going back to the " a bme will never win celebrity big brother" comment

i think, in a way, she has a point

of all the reality shows out there, big brother, pop idol, x factor, strictly come boredom, etc etc...how many winners have been from a bme group? all i can name is one (two?) of the guys from the boy band "one true voice"...and one in hear'say...but were tehy voted for by the public?

not stoking the fire (well, not intentionally) just something i have thought for a while. 


pete to walk


----------



## Belushi (Jan 18, 2006)

I think a BME will win BB one day, then the whole country will spend the rest of the year patting ourselves on the back and congratulating ourselves on being so tolerant.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 18, 2006)

> To be fair, whilst Faria may be talking nonsense in general, the British public are arguably more likely to be comfortable with the idea of a (European) transsexual winning than someone BME. After all there's a long British entertainment tradition which largely celebrates the camp; which could (at a stretch) be extended out to cross-dressers and transsexuals.



Ah right, so if Nadia had been a BME transexual she wouldn't have won, despite her winning being as much viewer support of her as a PERSON throughout the 10 weeks in the BB house then. 

Right. God, BB viewers - what a load of bigots and racists they are, eh?


----------



## Rollem (Jan 18, 2006)

shit, i forgot about nadia, my memory sucks


----------



## ck (Jan 18, 2006)

I watched this last night so that I could have an opinion on it , and what a load of baloney it was...  I don't know half the people on there , and I don't get why people watch it. Maggot ?  Who's that ?  The girl Chantelle apparently looks like Paris Hilton ? How ? Paris Hilton looks like Paris Hilton.

 It was cringeworthy the whole way through...  I felt like I was watching an even worse version of "Logan's Run" or "THX 1138" ; it's like a social experiment gone wrong.

SWITCH THE THING OFF AND GET ON WITH LIFE..!

I know my opinion is hardly a new one , but that's what I think.

Channel 4 used to get my vote , but not anymore.  What next ?  Will they be resurrecting "It's a knockout"* ?  only with "celebrities" ?

*"It's a knockout" is something I used to enjoy as a kid , but my point is Channel 4 will show any thing they think will bring in an audience these days.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 18, 2006)

> I don't know half the people on there ,



That's kind of the point of the show...there's a mixture oif genuine ex A-listers (Rodman, Bingham from the US, Barrymore was TV A-list in the UK) with a couple of one off types and the usual BB 'surprises' (Chantelle...or Paris Travelodge )



> Channel 4 will show any thing they think will bring in an audience these days



It's a commercial TV station, so amazingly enough one of the things that have to do is bring in ADVERTISING revenue which is reliant on viewers. If you want 'quality' C4 output watch More4 and some of the E4 output...


----------



## ck (Jan 18, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> That's kind of the point of the show...there's a mixture oif genuine ex A-listers (Rodman, Bingham from the US, Barrymore was TV A-list in the UK) with a couple of one off types and the usual BB 'surprises' (Chantelle...or Paris Travelodge )
> 
> It's a commercial TV station, so amazingly enough one of the things that have to do is bring in ADVERTISING revenue which is reliant on viewers. If you want 'quality' C4 output watch More4 and some of the E4 output...



Barrymore should never have been anywhere near A list status.  Rodman has obviously spent far too much money to end up on this.

I'm well aware of that , but why not put this crap on the freeview / non-terrestrial channels ?  I don't have a freeview box , but I very rearely watch tv anyway , so when I do it would be nice to watch something other than a bunch of grown adults bickering about what's in the fridge or whatever trivial nonsense they gas on about.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 18, 2006)

ck said:
			
		

> I'm well aware of that , but why not put this crap on the freeview / non-terrestrial channels ?  I don't have a freeview box , but I very rearely watch tv anyway , so when I do it would be nice to watch something other than a bunch of grown adults bickering about what's in the fridge or whatever trivial nonsense they gas on about.


Because a lot of people without freeview want to watch it?

What are the actual ratings - I'd be right in thinking it's popular though, wouldn't I?


----------



## aurora green (Jan 18, 2006)

> I'm well aware of that , but why not put this crap on the freeview / non-terrestrial channels ? I don't have a freeview box , but I very rearely watch tv anyway , so when I do it would be nice to watch something other than a bunch of grown adults bickering about what's in the fridge or whatever trivial nonsense they gas on about.



Oh come on, it's not on that much.


----------



## ck (Jan 18, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> What are the actual ratings - I'd be right in thinking it's popular though, wouldn't I?



So ?  So is the Sun newspaper.  That doesn't make it a good thing...


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 18, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Ah right, so if Nadia had been a BME transexual she wouldn't have won, despite her winning being as much viewer support of her as a PERSON throughout the 10 weeks in the BB house then.



What's the point?




			
				kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Right. God, BB viewers - what a load of bigots and racists they are, eh?



It'd be nice to have a _rational_ disscussion on this without people getting all defensive and silly.

I can tell you that it is a very real frustration watching these types of programmes and knowing that the outcome will inevitably European.   
This is not to say that the people who phone in are racist or bigoted (as above) but is probably more a reflection on the fact that a lot of those people belonging to black or minortity ethnic groups don't participate in these types of votes.
It would be interesting to see the demographics to prove one way or another. Does anyone know if this kind of information is public? or even collated in the first place?


----------



## foo (Jan 18, 2006)

ck said:
			
		

> I'm well aware of that , but why not put this crap on the freeview / non-terrestrial channels ?  I don't have a freeview box , but I very rearely watch tv anyway , so when I do it would be nice to watch something other than a bunch of grown adults bickering about what's in the fridge or whatever trivial nonsense they gas on about.



i've thought of a radical solution to your frustrations ck.   

don't watch it. 

i can't stand that laddish car programme with that big bloke. or that stupid football thing my son watches on sky on saturday mornings. 

so i don't watch them.

....and life is tickety boo.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 18, 2006)

> Does anyone know if this kind of information is public? or even collated in the first place?



I dont suppose they collect it, as its just phone in or text votes.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 18, 2006)

> It would be interesting to see the demographics to prove one way or another. Does anyone know if this kind of information is public? or even collated in the first place?



If you're nice to me I will ask someone at C4 for an ethnodemogrpahic breakdown of viewers. Or you could phone their press office and ask for the information, pretending you're a journalist...


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 18, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> *If you're nice to me * I will ask someone at C4 for an ethnodemogrpahic breakdown of viewers. Or you could phone their press office and ask for the information, pretending you're a journalist...




Right, your tagline is deviated pervert.


















*Heads off to print NUJ card and ring C4*


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 18, 2006)

> Right, your tagline is deviated pervert.



*Prevert* dear boy - it's a film quote...


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 18, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> *Prevert* dear boy - it's a film quote...



Must be my own filthy mind  


So you gonna ring C4 then? Most of the people I talk to say as much as they enjoy watching BB and shows like it they just wouldn't call in. So I wonder if that's a representative view?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 18, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Must be my own filthy mind
> 
> 
> So you gonna ring C4 then? Most of the people I talk to say as much as they enjoy watching BB and shows like it they just wouldn't call in. So I wonder if that's a representative view?



On the dog now...got VM...I'll try one of the C4 TV sales reps...update...

I've got our C4 sales rep on the case and she;ll have the stuff in a day or so (her research asst is off sick at the moment) but please bear in mind the following:

The BARB panel is NOT precisely representative of the ethnodemogrpahic mix in the UK so there is a degree of statistical weighting involved in any numbers that we get

The number of non-white contestants in the show has an effect - this is NOT a racist statement, simply a long established audience meansuring fact that ethnic interest in reality TV shows drops off the fewer ethnic contestants take place. The same applies for religious purposes - the same happens in white audiences, but the # AND % impact it has on overall audience numbers is not as noticeable because white audience groups are less likely to be religious than BMEs.

And C4 won't release the entrant data without an FOI application and quite frankly I can't be arsed to do that - 5 of the contestants in last year's house were non-white so to say that it's unrepresentative is bollocks if you're talking about population figures.


----------



## ck (Jan 18, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i've thought of a radical solution to your frustrations ck.
> 
> don't watch it.
> 
> ...



of course.  like I said , I watched it so I could have an opinion.  I gave it , so there you have it.  I'm off now...


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 18, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> On the dog now...got VM...I'll try one of the C4 TV sales reps...update...
> 
> I've got our C4 sales rep on the case and she;ll have the stuff in a day or so (her research asst is off sick at the moment) but please bear in mind the following:
> 
> ...


Well thanks for having a bash at it mate   
I'm not sure who was talking about the contestants being representative though? My point was merely that if not a lot of ethnic minorities call up to vote it could explain why not a lot of ethnic minorities win.

B


----------



## hektik (Jan 18, 2006)

i think on balance i would say that the BB audience is unlikely to be bigoted: while it is true that no BME has won BB, its more a reflection on people choosing a person based no their character, rather than on their colour.

if they BB audience was truely bigoted, then every opportunity of getting rid of a BME contestant would be take, or at least over half of those opportunities would be taken: I don't think that this is the case: in last year's BB alone, Science and Derek stayed in the house at the expense of a white contestant - indeed, nazi poster boy Maxwell was voted out ahead of science.


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 18, 2006)

hektik said:
			
		

> i think on balance i would say that the BB audience is unlikely to be bigoted: while it is true that no BME has won BB, its more a reflection on people choosing a person based no their character, rather than on their colour.
> 
> if they BB audience was truely bigoted, then every opportunity of getting rid of a BME contestant would be take, or at least over half of those opportunities would be taken: I don't think that this is the case: in last year's BB alone, Science and Derek stayed in the house at the expense of a white contestant - indeed, nazi poster boy Maxwell was voted out ahead of science.


Who said the audience are bigoted? I myself form a part of the audience as do many a non-bigoted urbanite.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 18, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Well thanks for having a bash at it mate
> I'm not sure who was talking about the contestants being representative though? My point was merely that if not a lot of ethnic minorities call up to vote it could explain why not a lot of ethnic minorities win.
> 
> B



Sorry - was extending the question a bit out to contestant selection since someone mentioned it earlier on.

Can only get the viewing figures tho - getting the poll data is techincally feasible but I reckon it would be 

1. A bigger pain in the ass than being buggered by Jeff Stryker
2. Place the phone poll company in violation of the DPA


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 18, 2006)

Guess that only leaves room for conjecture then eh?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 18, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Guess that only leaves room for conjecture then eh?



And where would Urban be without that? 

Will let you know the numbers when I get them tho


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 18, 2006)

Err if BME = Black/Ethnic Minority

Shouldnt everyone be typing BEM?


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 18, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Err if BME = Black/Ethnic Minority
> 
> Shouldnt everyone be typing BEM?


When it's spoken it's normally Black or Minority Ethnic. Personally I think it's a horrible term. I am not a BME! I'm a free man!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 18, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Err if BME = Black/Ethnic Minority
> 
> Shouldnt everyone be typing BEM?



Pedant


----------



## foo (Jan 18, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> When it's spoken it's normally Black or Minority Ethnic. Personally *I think it's a horrible term*. I am not a BME! I'm a free man!




so do i 

i've winced every time i've seen it on this thread.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 18, 2006)

I noticed the Star holds the headline "PRESTONS SECRET DRUG SHAME".

S'funny when you listen to GLC tunes, really it is.

I propose for tomorrow

"ROCK STAR IN DRUG SHAME - WATER WET, FIRE HOT"


----------



## X-77 (Jan 18, 2006)

hektik said:
			
		

> indeed, nazi poster boy Maxwell was voted out ahead of science.


the greatest moment of any BB for me!


----------



## slowth (Jan 18, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> I noticed the Star holds the headline "PRESTONS SECRET DRUG SHAME".
> 
> S'funny when you listen to GLC tunes, really it is.
> 
> ...



Preston has nothing to do with GLC...


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 18, 2006)

Why was Maxwell a nazi poster boy?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 18, 2006)

slowth said:
			
		

> Preston has nothing to do with GLC...



Er yeah, that being the whole of my point. Because Preston is making lovey dovey with chantelle, suddenly he's a 'drug fiend shock' - Maggot on the other hand is taking everything in his stride, and gets nothing from the red tops in return. I'm none too clear on the Ordinary Boys lyrics, but I doubt they've got a song specifically about soapbar.

see?


----------



## White Lotus (Jan 18, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Err if BME = Black/Ethnic Minority
> 
> Shouldnt everyone be typing BEM?


As I said before, science fiction claimed BEM a long time ago for Bug Eyed Monster.  Which could lead to all sorts of unwanted complications.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 18, 2006)

White Lotus said:
			
		

> As I said before, science fiction claimed BEM a long time ago for Bug Eyed Monster.  Which could lead to all sorts of unwanted complications.



Innit, it's a bleeding offensive term anyway - BEM? fuck off!

Does that make the rest of us WEM, the white or ethnic majority?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 18, 2006)

Isn't bem a white term?


----------



## slowth (Jan 18, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> see?



I figured you'd thought Preston was in GLC,hence my rolly eyes at your rolly eyes.
As for your clarification,im still none the wiser of the point you were making,really.As far as red tops go,anyone and everyone is fair game for a 'secret drug shame' expose,regardless of song lyrics or in house antics.
Whatever,im prolly missing the point somewhere


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 18, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> I noticed the Star holds the headline "PRESTONS SECRET DRUG SHAME".


Did you read the story, though?  If you read on you find out it isn't secret - they even have quotes from him about his prescribed sleeping pills. And that it isn't so much a drug problem, more of a sleep problem, really.

I mean, even the story couldn't really make the facts fit the headline.  Which is no surprise in the Star, I suppose.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 19, 2006)

*Just to add to the tension.....*

Oh my god!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 19, 2006)

(George and Preston - as a punishment for discussing nominations - are having to choose three people for the public vote.

What they don't realise is that everyone else is watching...........   

.....so Tracey, Maggot and Rula are up


Can't wait till they walk out of the diary room   )


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 19, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Isn't bem a white term?


 Is bitch a sexist term?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 19, 2006)

They're out!



<cringe, cringe, cringe>


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 19, 2006)

Not much of a punishment. They both avoid the next eviction & get to be rid of someone they don't like.


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 19, 2006)

Looove it! They must have a trained torture agent thinking this stuff up surely?


----------



## clandestino (Jan 19, 2006)

just turned on now.

what did they say?


----------



## zenie (Jan 19, 2006)

FFS this is very cringeworthy

I wish Chantelle and Preston wold get it on. 

As for Tracy "Loot at my eyes I dont care" Like fuck you dont luv


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 19, 2006)

Preston said:
			
		

> I would have said something later



Like bollox would he!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 19, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Not much of a punishment. They both avoid the next eviction & get to be rid of someone they don't like.




Yes but we get an even more fraught atmosphere.


----------



## Supine (Jan 19, 2006)

It is cringeworthy. I'm loving it!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2006)

Fucking hell, this is a busy night!

Tracy, Rula & Maggot up for eviction on friday.

I nipped in a few seconds after Rula's name came up and got 3's on Betfair - looks like a straight fight between her and Tracy. My gut instinct is that I don't give Rula a chance to be honest. Age, gender, thin-skinnedness - it's not looking good for her. Time will tell!


----------



## clandestino (Jan 19, 2006)

arrrgh - just trying to piece it together now.

so they had a go at maggot for making chantelle look like a fool, and rula for trying too hard? and tracey?


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 19, 2006)

..


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 19, 2006)

....for 'putting Dennis in a difficult position' as far as the race stuff went, which is bollocks because he _had_ agreed with Faria when she initially said it (but for some reason denied that when Tracey pointed it out after he accused _her_ of dragging _him_ into the argument    ).


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 19, 2006)

They probably said that too DJ Bigga (I only started paying attention half way through)!


----------



## clandestino (Jan 19, 2006)

maggot looks really really fucked off. 

what did they say about him?


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 19, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> maggot looks really really fucked off.
> 
> what did they say about him?


They said he was tyring to play a game of Capital cities just to make Thick Chant look thick.


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 19, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> They probably said that too DJ Bigga (I only started paying attention half way through)!


  right back atcha!


----------



## rowan (Jan 19, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> My gut instinct is that I don't give Rula a chance to be honest. Age, gender, thin-skinnedness - it's not looking good for her. Time will tell!



But she's just blown Galloway apart completely! She deserves to win for that alone


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 19, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> ....for 'putting Dennis in a difficult position' as far as the race stuff went, which is bollocks because he _had_ agreed with Faria when she initially said it (but for some reason denied that when Tracey pointed it out after he accused _her_ of dragging _him_ into the argument    ).



I felt really sorry for Tracey tonight. I honestly believe she wasn't being malicious or trying to stir trouble when she told the others about what Faria had said. I think she's a little naive, and the race idea had never entered her mind and she just wanted to talk to them about it.

George was being a right knobjockey. Was he basically saying that if Dennis was white, he wouldn't be able to get away with talking about sex all the time? He seemed to be leaning towards this totally irrelevant point.

Also Barrymore is a very angry man, and seems to seize every opportunity to let that anger out. I seriously dislike him.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2006)

Right, I've just spent ten minutes on Betfair and my keyboard is smoking.

Rula and Tracy at around 2.4-2.6, Maggot at 12s. I've snapped up most of the early value on all three of them, but it's still a backer's market out there (everyone else is in bed). Fill yer boots!

The only potential banana skin is if there's some kind of twist and Galloway and Preston/The housemates who weren't nominated are put up. However, I can't see this happening: all three initial nominees are rated as "dull" and I think Endemol will be perfectly happy to see the back of any of them come friday.

Top tip: Rula to go. Due a bad edit? Maggot.

Bring it on!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 19, 2006)

Agree with all of that Sadie.


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 19, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> I felt really sorry for Tracey tonight. I honestly believe she wasn't being malicious or trying to stir trouble when she told the others about what Faria had said. I think she's a little naive, and the race idea had never entered her mind and she just wanted to talk to them about it.
> 
> *George was being a right knobjockey. Was he basically saying that if Dennis was white, he wouldn't be able to get away with talking about sex all the time? He seemed to be leaning towards this totally irrelevant point.*
> 
> Also Barrymore is a very angry man, and seems to seize every opportunity to let that anger out. I seriously dislike him.



Spot on on all three counts


----------



## exosculate (Jan 19, 2006)

Whats going on - on the live feed - I missed the sanction thing and i don't get it?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 19, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Spot on on all three counts


 On the 2nd one, wasn't he suggesting then that _he expects_ sex-pest type behaviour from black fellers, so hadn't pulled rodman up on it? Have i that wrong?


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 19, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Whats going on - on the live feed - I missed the sanction thing and i don't get it?


Preston and George were called into the diary room and punished for discussing Nomees by being forced to nominate three people (whilst the rest watched on the plasma) they chose Maggot, Tracy and Rula....


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 19, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> On the 2nd one, wasn't he suggesting then that _he expects_ sex-pest type behaviour from black fellers, so hadn't pulled rodman up on it? Have i that wrong?


that's basically it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 19, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> that's basically it.


 What a cock.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 19, 2006)

never complain, never explain...!


----------



## clandestino (Jan 19, 2006)

galloway looks gutted. i think he knows that the lasting fallout of tonight will be against him.


----------



## Garcia Lorca (Jan 19, 2006)

galloways definately got that sinking feeling. you can see it, hes been had big time and you can see his mind ticking he has dealt himself what could be the nail in the coffin..

maggot will now probably vote for george, so will rula.. it could be him next. prestons got himself out of it by at least talking to the rest of the group, the big division between george and the the ones involved is clear. 

dennis, well he "dont give a shit". fcking hilarious..

shit tv, cant believe im watching it...


----------



## Elektra (Jan 19, 2006)

Gloves off between Rula and George.

Rula tried to get a word in edgeways after a long monologue from Barrymore only to be squished by Pete before she got one sentence out (she's upset that GG claimed in the diary room nominations that she'd said she wanted to win). She noted that she'd not been allowed to speak and suddenly George's mask slipped - his treachery already exposed, he went for broke and accused her of saying the same thing right at the beginning and being "paranoid". 

Rula and Maggot had already agreed that GG shuts up people and insists on playing elder statesman/parliamentarian. 

Oooh, he's in for it now.

I really must get some kip ...


----------



## sparkling (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm beginning to seriously dislike Pete now.  When Fariah was weeping last night he asked if she were on the 'rag' and stupid girl said she was 'post'.  Well according to their theory there is never a time when a woman is not being influenced by her womb she is always either pre or post.


----------



## foo (Jan 19, 2006)

i got in late and watched the live feed. 

george was like a twitching stone - he's wishing he could turn back time. i could figure that out at least. pete was in the kitchen with preston and chantelle (being quite nice for once). and preston & chantelle's friendship seemed to be moving along at an alarming rate last night!

i don't get it -  what happened please sparking? are the initial nominees _not_ up for eviction, and now it's rula, traci or maggot instead??  


please tell me why & how that all happened, it's going to bug me all day!


----------



## sparkling (Jan 19, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i got in late and watched the live feed.
> 
> george was like a twitching stone - he's wishing he could turn back time. i could figure that out at least. pete was in the kitchen with preston and chantelle (being quite nice for once). and preston & chantelle's friendship seemed to be moving along at an alarming rate last night!
> 
> ...



I didn't watch the 'punishment' due to being in bed with severe pmt     However I was referring to Fariah weeping when she knew she had been nominated and had earlier inferred that it was due to racism.  She also accused the British public of racism and this did her no good at all last night....lots of boos which was a shame.  

The comment I heard from Pete is the sort of nasty, half joking, half serious crap he spouts pretty constantly...he's a bully too as far as I am concerned.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 19, 2006)

Cant believe I missed all this action...


----------



## foo (Jan 19, 2006)

how did preston (and george??) get to be the ones to nominate though - and who nominated who? i've just read up there ^^ it was a punishment and the others saw them do it....

is that right? 

when i got in about 1pm pete and chantelle were persuading preston that he 'did ok' and was in a no win situation. they were divided from the other group. maggot just looked mega stressed.

yeh, i agree with you about pete, he's a grade a bitch.  the man does have beautiful eyes though...


----------



## sparkling (Jan 19, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> yeh, i agree with you about pete, he's a grade a bitch.  the man does have beautiful eyes though...



Yeah I like the way he does his eye makeup, not the eyebrows though.

I might do my eye makeup like Pete today...wonder if the clients will notice?


----------



## pianistenvy (Jan 19, 2006)

I might do my eye makeup like Pete today...wonder if the clients will notice? [/QUOTE]

i'm just about to put on my slap for the day... i think i might go for the jodie marsh look and draw my lipline up near my nose.


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 19, 2006)

I'd never really noticed Jodie Marsh before now, but my God, her nose!!

(in bed last night, I said I would never have cosmetic surgery for vanity reasons, but if I had a nose like that...)

The GG/Preston punishment was a bit harsh, but the voting out of other members of the house is a fundamental part of the thing.. I'm sure if all the nominations were shown to the rest of the house, there would be red faces all round..

It's only a game innit!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 19, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> The comment I heard from Pete is the sort of nasty, half joking, half serious crap he spouts pretty constantly...he's a bully too as far as I am concerned.


Tbh the fact that he's mainly been picking on the women of the house is leading me to believe he either a) sees them as easy targets, or b) is deep down a bit of a fucking nasty misogynist...


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 19, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to seriously dislike Pete now.  When Fariah was weeping last night he asked if she were on the 'rag' and stupid girl said she was 'post'.  Well according to their theory there is never a time when a woman is not being influenced by her womb she is always either pre or post.



I don't actually think he was being mean there, I think he was making a joke to try and diffuse the awkwardness of the situation. I personally don't think he actually meant that comment but was trying to make light of her bursting in to tears at the table and cheer her up.


----------



## han (Jan 19, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Cant believe I missed all this action...



Me too, I missed it all too 

AND Desperate Housewives! 

Yep I agree with what you say about Pete, Agent Sparrow - he's a misogynist. He can't stand women!

Well, it sounds like George Galloway is finally getting his commupance, and people can see what he's really like from having seen the nominiations. Hahahaa.

Did Preston piss people off with his nominations, or was he quite inoffensive in the way he did them?

I hope Rula and Maggot stay, they are more interesting to watch than Tracy. Tracy seems quite sweet really, but I reckon the public will vote her out cos she's a tad dull.


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 19, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Me too, I missed it all too
> 
> AND Desperate Housewives!
> 
> ...


He just sat back and let George do the Nomeees then agreed and added reasons of his own, apart from Maggot. 
What Preston did do was diffuse it all by coing out and talking to each person individually. George however failed to do this. and will prolly be up next!


----------



## hektik (Jan 19, 2006)

*GALLOWAY THE MYSTERY CAT*_ by Ian McMillan_

George Galloway's a Mystery cat; an enigmatic puss
Who slinks around the BB house and kicks up quite a fuss.
When his fellow housemates diss his thesis based on Alienation
Of the lumpenproletariat George fears for his reputation

As Galloway, George Galloway, there's no-one quite like Galloway
He sees the world in black and white and scorns the very thought of grey
But in the BB house he's just another famous face
And we're watching and we're waiting for each famous fall from grace;

George Galloway's a smooth old cat; his voice is pure shot silk
And his tache is dripping sexily where Rula spilt her milk
And folks like George go in the house to show the watching youth
That politicians aren't just crooks who like to bend the truth...

But Galloway, George Galloway, be careful you don't throwaway
Any respect you might have gained; rejection's just a text away
Cos in the BB house you're just another Z-list mug
To be laughed at then ignored and then discarded with a shrug;

George Galloway's an MP, but the voters stand in line
At his vacant MP's surgery, while he sits quaffing wine
With a basketball sensation with the manners of a bear
And when constituents bring their complaints, Well Galloway 's not there!

Oh Galloway, George Galloway, you thought that you were well away,
Until an ancient DJ wandered in the house the other day
And Rula Lenska flicked her tail at Jimmy Savile's hair
Cos when it comes to true star quality
Well...
Galloway 's not there...


----------



## han (Jan 19, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> What Preston did do was diffuse it all by coing out and talking to each person individually. George however failed to do this. and will prolly be up next!



Nice one Preston 

George - you are reaping what you've sown! The die is cast!


----------



## han (Jan 19, 2006)

hektik - hahaha that sums the situation perfectly


----------



## Rollem (Jan 19, 2006)

george must die!

or at least face the wrath of the house 

pete is getting on my nerves big time. he is just spiteful.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2006)

Hektik - I don't usually hold with c'n'p lyrics/poetry, but have top agree with Han, that's purr-fect!

*gets coat*


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 19, 2006)

*Tutting and shaking of head*


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 19, 2006)

hektik said:
			
		

> *GALLOWAY THE MYSTERY CAT*_ by Ian McMillan_
> 
> ...



There should be an acknowledgment to T.S. Elliot with that. (It's very funny, however...)


----------



## pootle (Jan 19, 2006)

S'getting good isn't it!

I'm so glad that George looks like he's getting his comeuppance!


----------



## hektik (Jan 19, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> There should be an acknowledgment to T.S. Elliot with that. (It's very funny, however...)



i thought it was fairly obvious that it was a reworking of macavity by ts elliot - that was my first thought when reading it (but then my mum did read from old possums book of cats to send me to sleep when i was younger...)


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 19, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> S'getting good isn't it!
> 
> I'm so glad that George looks like he's getting his comeuppance!


How's that exactly?  looks like he's doing fine to me.   I don't think he'll win - that wouldn't be acceptable to the powers that be - but he certainly hasn't hurt his reputation so far.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2006)

L&L/Hektik

Both of you marked down - it's T.S. E*l*iot

B- both of you.


----------



## sparkling (Jan 19, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> There should be an acknowledgment to T.S. Elliot with that. (It's very funny, however...)



There was when it was read out on the Today programme this morning.  They also replayed GG purring and being the cat ....it brought back the sheer horror of it all.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 19, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> George was being a right knobjockey. Was he basically saying that if Dennis was white, he wouldn't be able to get away with talking about sex all the time? He seemed to be leaning towards this totally irrelevant point.
> 
> Also Barrymore is a very angry man, and seems to seize every opportunity to let that anger out. I seriously dislike him.



George and Barrymore are a right pair, aren't they? I have a lot of time for *some* of Galloway's politics but he's such an overbearing control freak, it's a wonder he hasn't been strung up in there. Barrymore's emerged as the pathetic, spineless little bully I always suspected he might be. 

Pete's a wanker, too, although he's at least scabrously witty with it.

I still want comedy sex pest Dennis "I don't give a shit, motherfucker" Rodman to win – and if not him then Traci.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 19, 2006)

> I still want comedy sex pest Dennis "I don't give a shit, motherfucker" Rodman to win – and if not him then Traci.



His expletive laden rant at Traci was hysterical


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 19, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> His expletive laden rant at Traci was hysterical



Yes, it was – his child-like sense of injustice made marvellous viewing. I'm not sure he's quite aware what's going on half the time, which just makes me like him all the more.


----------



## rennie (Jan 19, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> His expletive laden rant at Traci was hysterical




what was the gist of it?


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 19, 2006)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> what was the gist of it?



There was a big misunderstanding in which Traci attributed some of Faria's comments regarding the "racism" of the British public to Dennis (or at least strongly implied he'd agreed with them). Barrymore went to fetch Dennis and said he should come and get involved in what was being said, but he went into the bedroom to confront Traci. They had a big row in which Faria also became involved. Dennis shouted "I don't give a shit" a lot and called all of his fellow housemates "motherfuckers" on innumerable occasions. It turned out the entire incident had hinged on Faria accidentally misquoting something Dennis had said and once that was out in the open, matters died down a bit. Til the next time, obviously...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 19, 2006)

BREAKING NEWS: "Police seize Pete Burn's gorilla coat from CBB house" 

Just on Sky


----------



## Rollem (Jan 19, 2006)

has this already been posted?

"police sieze pete burns "gorilla coat" from big brother house"

was on the bbc website....


----------



## STFC (Jan 19, 2006)

I normally hate these reality programmes, but I must admit to being hooked on CBB. Last night was quality. I think Fariah was out of order in accusing the viewing public of racism, and it seems that after she was evicted she realised it too. I'm sure Pete would have walked if Faria's comments hadn't been broadcast just before the lines closed.

Rula cracked me up, after all the accusations of racism and the resulting arguments, she goes and calls George Galloway a "lying Arab"! Priceless.

For what it's worth, I think if anyone in the house is guilty of racism, it's Galloway. He said something to the effect that Dennis Rodman would never be allowed to get away with his behaviour had he been white, which I took to mean that he can be a rude, lazy, sex pest because he's a black man.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 19, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> has this already been posted?
> 
> "police sieze pete burns "gorilla coat" from big brother house"
> 
> was on the bbc website....



I thought Pete was just winding up the other housemates about it being made of gorilla fur. Wouldn't something like that cost tens of thousands of pounds and therefore be a bit beyond his failed pop star budget?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 19, 2006)

I still think it's a wind up and if the police have actually "seized" the coat, it's quite probably the best joke in the world ever


----------



## aurora green (Jan 19, 2006)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> BREAKING NEWS: "Police seize Pete Burn's gorilla coat from CBB house"


----------



## Flashman (Jan 19, 2006)

This CBB is fucking ace.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 19, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> I still think it's a wind up and if the police have actually "seized" the coat, it's quite probably the best joke in the world ever



Innit


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 19, 2006)

I've never seen a blond and black gorilla ( I supposed it could have been dyed, but who'd know its gorilla then ).


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 19, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> This CBB is fucking ace.



It's getting more surreal every day. It's like watching an episode of Monty Python or the Young Ones.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 19, 2006)

this coat - it's got loads of long shaggy hair attached to it and long white bits expressly.

I can't find any pics of gorillas with hair that length.

And the white hair would only be off silverbacks, no?  And their hair seems too short to me as well. 

I don't think it is gorilla - I reckon he's on a wind up.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 19, 2006)

i've barely watched it before.. have the BB makers always pulled quite so many awful (ie excellent) stunts as for this series?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2006)

Of course Burns was on a wind up and the gullible fell for it.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 19, 2006)

Nah, it would have been a much better joke if the Police had stormed the BB house just after Pete had ensconced himself in his precious 'it must be private, I can't cope if it isn't private' bathroom.

Can you imagine it: police officers breaking down the lavvy door to see a shocked Pete:

'Is this your Gorilla fur coat sir?'


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 19, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i've barely watched it before.. have the BB makers always pulled quite so many awful (ie excellent) stunts as for this series?



They've been getting more sneaky and malicious ever since the damp squib that was BB4. This series of CBB has been the high point of their vileness though – and long may it continue.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2006)

From the BBC:
"Officers from the Hertfordshire Constabulary took the coat from the Big Brother house on Thursday after a number of complaints from viewers.
A spokeswoman for the force said: 'The coat will now be tested.'"

Two words: Jodie Marsh.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 19, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I don't think it is gorilla - I reckon he's on a wind up.



I agree; however it came from an animal of some description which is just as bad (although perhaps slightly less illegal)  

Although it would be seriously funny if they tested it and found it to be acrylic


----------



## Flashman (Jan 19, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> From the BBC:
> "Officers from the Hertfordshire Constabulary took the coat from the Big Brother house on Thursday after a number of complaints from viewers.
> A spokeswoman for the force said: 'The coat will now be tested.'"
> 
> *Two words: Jodie Marsh*.



"Needless to say, I had the larst laarf".


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 19, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> I agree; however it came from an animal of some description which is just as bad (although perhaps slightly less illegal)
> 
> *Although it would be seriously funny if they tested it and found it to be acrylic*



 x10


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 19, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> Although it would be seriously funny if they tested it and found it to be acrylic


  

It would be even funnier if that was the case and Pete genuinely thought it was real!


----------



## pinky (Jan 19, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> Although it would be seriously funny if they tested it and found it to be acrylic



but aren't crylics and endangered species too?  just cos they're not cute & intelligent like gorillas doesnt mean their lives shouldnt be valued just as much


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 19, 2006)

It's either colobus monkey or skunk 
if it's monkey he'll have to prove that it's pre 1947


there are currently 2 tiger skins for sale on ebay, both pre 1947, 1 with legal documentation to prove it

http://collectables.search.ebay.co....refZC2QQfromZR40QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQsacatZ67212

you can also buy a stuffed lion

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PERFECT-FULL-...212382772QQcategoryZ67212QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


there's also a ton of illegal stuff on there, the wildlife police and defra have their hands full dealing with all of this stuff


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 19, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Nah, it would have been a much better joke if the Police had stormed the BB house just after Pete had ensconced himself in his precious 'it must be private, I can't cope if it isn't private' bathroom.
> 
> Can you imagine it: police officers breaking down the lavvy door to see a shocked Pete:
> 
> 'Is this your Gorilla fur coat sir?'




Well he does keep threatening to get his cock out  
Would have been funnier if he'd been accidentally revealed esp if it was only about an inch long after all his bragging
It will be even funnier if he thinks its legit and it isnt


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 19, 2006)

As I said in general, if its real gorilla skin post 1947 then I suggest he be placed in the gorilla enclosure at the nearest zoo and allow them to make a Pete Burns coat


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 19, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Well he does keep threatening to get his cock out
> Would have been funnier if he'd been accidentally revealed esp if it was only about an inch long after all his bragging
> It will be even funnier if he thinks its legit and it isnt



You got to be kidding, he wears stuff that you can see what he's got, a frigging button mushroom. 
Keep it in your pants!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 19, 2006)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> As I said in general, if its real gorilla skin post 1947 then I suggest he be placed in the gorilla enclosure at the nearest zoo and allow them to make a Pete Burns coat



Or make him wear a gorilla suit for the length of any prison sentence so he looks like he's out of a 70's sitcom.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2006)

From the Times Online BB blog re: Gorrilagate -

"We've just heard. It isn't gorilla. The police had it tested and, although they didn't rule out it being some sort of unprotected monkey, it definitely isn't gorilla. So there you go. It's as fake as he is. Details to follow..."  

An "unprotected monkey" sounds slightly dangerous tho - stick one on the end of it, son.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2006)

This is silly - why did anyone take him at his word? He was obviously on a wind up.

If I told a bunch of strangers my coat was made from the skin of a 1000 unbaptised babies, would I expect to get a knocking on the door?


----------



## Structaural (Jan 19, 2006)

It could be zorilla fur - the stinkiest of polecats







link


----------



## mrskp (Jan 19, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> he's a misogynist. He can't stand women!




when they bawl and wail, blame everyone else for their undoings, selling their story, I hate women.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 19, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> It turned out the entire incident had hinged on Faria accidentally misquoting something Dennis had said



NOTHING accidental about it whatsoever.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 19, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> NOTHING accidental about it whatsoever.




Agreed.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> Agreed.



*POINTS AT USER NAME*

You were dictionary.com's word of the day on Friday 13th...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2006)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> what was the gist of it?



Faria shagged the arse off him and Traci, being more aware of his cross dressing dick dawging antix n the US poitely refused?

That's allegedly BTW...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 19, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> *POINTS AT USER NAME*
> 
> You were dictionary.com's word of the day on Friday 13th...



If that is true , no reason to doubt you , it's somewhat spooky.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> If that is true , no reason to doubt you , it's somewhat spooky.



I kid ye not:




			
				Dr Dictionary word of the day said:
			
		

> Word of the Day for Friday January 13, 2006
> 
> sesquipedalian \ses-kwuh-puh-DAYL-yuhn\, adjective:
> 1. Given to or characterized by the use of long words.
> ...


----------



## Funki mamma (Jan 19, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> This is silly - why did anyone take him at his word? He was obviously on a wind up.
> 
> If I told a bunch of strangers my coat was made from the skin of a 1000 unbaptised babies, would I expect to get a knocking on the door?



I read in one of those 'sleb magazine interveiw that his 'trout pout' was created using circumsized baby foreskins....ewwwww


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2006)

Funki mamma said:
			
		

> I read in one of those 'sleb magazine interveiw that his 'trout pout' was created using circumsized baby foreskins....ewwwww



Yeah, cos they do that in China. No morals or scruples.

D'you know what I heard?

They use monkey scrotums for face lifts to make people look older and wiser in cultures where wrinkles signify good things.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 19, 2006)

Pete's like an evil lilly savage but It makes me laugh, I dunno why people are so down on the freak.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2006)

Cloud said:
			
		

> Pete's like an evil lilly savage but It makes me laugh, I dunno why people are so down on the freak.



Watch the end of tonight's highlights show and find out.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 19, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I kid ye not:



I have just looked on their website.
It was also word of the day on 25th October 1999.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> I have just looked on their website.
> It was also word of the day on 25th October 1999.



Yeah, being an Amurkan website I guess they run out of words every now and again...or decent ones for words of the day anyhoo...


----------



## Funki mamma (Jan 19, 2006)

I think he' s riviting T.V, cutting ,bitchy one-liners....bring it on.


----------



## foo (Jan 19, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Watch the end of tonight's highlights show and find out.





<prepares sick bucket and smelling salts>


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 19, 2006)

Barrymore is a twat!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2006)

Thick as pigshit too.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 19, 2006)

I just saw Maggot say "I like to stick my neck out sometimes..."

Er, like when?   

He should have drawn himself with a splinter in his arse.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2006)

Barrymore's self-portrait will haunt me 'till my dying day.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 19, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> I just saw Maggot say "I like to stick my neck out sometimes..."
> 
> Er, like when?
> 
> He should have drawn himself with a splinter in his arse.


well he is 6ft 7. I guess it would be on the rare occasion he meets someone taller


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 19, 2006)

It's even great the second time round


----------



## Wookey (Jan 19, 2006)

Big Brother just said 'FUCKING'!!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 19, 2006)

omg


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 19, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Big Brother just said 'FUCKING'!!


It's like hearing a teacher swear innit?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 19, 2006)

Nasty punishment.

Love it.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 19, 2006)

> It's like hearing a teacher swear innit?




10x worse!!


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 19, 2006)

that was like the worst bit of Mike Leigh ever. i wanted to hide behind the sofa


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 19, 2006)

I'd give my left arm to see George and Maggot fight!


Seriously, my left arm, can anyone make it happen? 



e2a Forget it, Maggot's a pussy  


What happened to George the defender? I can't believe no one stuck up for Tracy there.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 19, 2006)

i still think he'd take Galloway's head off. Rage can do a lot of damage.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 19, 2006)

Is Traci understanding what Pete is saying or not?


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 19, 2006)

Pete! What a cunt.  Well uncalled for.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 19, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Is Traci understanding what Pete is saying or not?



I don't think she had a clue what he was having a go at her for.

Fucking prick.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope for her sake she was laughing it off because it was so ott.  I think she thought he was taking the piss.  Actually saw the end of that live last night and Tarci crying.  The edit didn't show the snot bubbles thankfully.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 19, 2006)

i think it might be Pete's bid for freedom - wants to make SURE he gets voted out next time. could be wrong. and doesn't make it alright.


----------



## girasol (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh my fucking GOD!

How the hell did Traci take all that shit from Pete?

I'm furious with Pete, what the fucking fuck was that about?  Poor Tracy!   

That deserved at least the contents of a glass of wine down Pete's face!!!


----------



## Flashman (Jan 19, 2006)

Fuck me.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 19, 2006)

Pete is a horrible fucking prick, and has just saved tracy and sealed his own fate.

What a viscous cunt - Traci has never been anything but pleasent to people in the house.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 19, 2006)

you can kiss my raw haemorrhoid !

fugging class.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 19, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> you can kiss my raw haemorrhoid !
> 
> fugging class.



If by class you mean a horrible bully, then yes.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 19, 2006)

and to even have to cheek to brag that he tore into her for the sake of it.  Wanker!


----------



## foo (Jan 19, 2006)

that was awful. and once again, other people just sat there. at least preston got out i suppose. why didn't anyone challenge pete? he was fucking disgusting to traci in my opinion. insulting someone that bad 'just for the hell of it'    the atmosphere must be so oppresisive now...


----------



## girasol (Jan 19, 2006)

It was just pure viciousness, there was nothing funny about it...   

and when he walked in the kitchen, laughing, and said 'I just had Traci for the hell of it'    

I used to like Pete.  Now I think he's the lowest of the low.

I'm really glad I wasn't there.  I'd have pulled his wig out and burst his lips with a pinsharp needle.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 19, 2006)

Thing is, the insincere part was probably fair comment.

Completely unnecessary though.  Never seems to pick on the other guys does he.


----------



## foo (Jan 19, 2006)

i was mentally pleading with maggot to _really_ lay in to george too  

he ended up patting him on the shoulder and calling him a great man didn't he?


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 19, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> that was awful. and once again, other people just sat there. at least preston got out i suppose. why didn't anyone challenge pete? he was fucking disgusting to traci in my opinion. insulting someone that bad 'just for the hell of it'    the atmosphere must be so oppresisive now...


Just confirms my belief that they're all scared of Pete apart from Dennis.



One word for Preston, George and Maggot




Spineless


----------



## RaggaKing (Jan 19, 2006)

I haven't really said much on this thread of any substance but after watching tonight's show I feel compelled to write of my utter disdain towards Pete Burns.

What he subjected Tracie to was completely disgusting on all levels. I've never seen anyone lay into someone face to face in such a dispicable, cruel and abhorrent manner.

Yeah, Tracie comes across as being a bit dizzy and not one of the most indepth characters on the show but what Pete embarked on was completely uncalled for and just eradicates what little respect I actually had for him.

I can't believe George Galloway neither, saying one minute to Preston that he cannot stand to see people being bullied or picked on and then the next he's just sitting there watching poor Tracie take all this flak and abuse off some fucking freakshow. 

I wish I was in the house at the time because I'd have said turned it around and totally beaten Pete to buggery with insults on how he is such a low life fucking skanky rat. 

((((((((((Tracie)))))))))))


----------



## mrskp (Jan 19, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> If by class you mean a horrible bully, then yes.




cruel, mean, and totally top viewing.

oh and maggot or dennis to win btw


----------



## aurora green (Jan 19, 2006)

...and fancy George just sitting there and doing nothing to help traci at all...


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 19, 2006)

i mean, i do find Tracie fairly awful, but that's just my taste, it's not because she's an actively awful person. i DO find her insincere, banal etc. but she's not wicked or anything. 

I definitely think Pete is ramping up the bitchiness with an agenda.


----------



## foo (Jan 19, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I'm really glad I wasn't there.  I'd have pulled his wig out and burst his lips.



i know it's easy for us to say out here, and i know there's some real alpha domination/BB manipulation going on in there....but i really don't think i could sit there while people are slaughtered in front of my eyes, and do nothing.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 19, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Thing is, the insincere part was probably fair comment.
> 
> Completely unnecessary though.  Never seems to pick on the other guys does he.



He's a woman hating bully.

I don't think she is being insincere as such - she just strikes me as the kind of person who doesn't like to be nasty. I've noticed that with some Americans I've met before - they just seem very polite.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 19, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> ...and fancy George just sitting there and doing nothing to help traci at all...



In his defence, he was only there at the end I think.  Can't blame him for being a bit slack jawed about it.  Most people probably would.


----------



## RaggaKing (Jan 19, 2006)

I think Pete "Freakshow" Burns is just jealous of Tracie and Jodie, which is why he picked on them, because he wants to be like them. Pete you are a fucking tragedy. What a complete and utter imbecile.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 19, 2006)

No, he was there all along.


----------



## girasol (Jan 19, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i know it's easy for us to say out here, and i know there's some real alpha domination/BB manipulation going on in there....but i really don't think i could sit there while people are slaughtered in front of my eyes, and do nothing.



I know for a fact that I wouldn't just sit there...  I never have and I never will.  Bunch of spineless idiots!   

And George Galloway 'I don't like people being mistreated' bullshit.  He just sat there and did NOTHING...


----------



## foo (Jan 19, 2006)

RaggaKing said:
			
		

> Yeah, Tracie comes across as being a bit dizzy and not one of the most indepth characters on the show but what Pete embarked on was completely uncalled for and just eradicates what little respect I actually had for him.



most of the time i found her a bit vacuous, but pleasant enough - and not at all interesting to watch. but i don't give a shit, even if pete had done that to barrymore - i'd have told him to talk fucking wash his mouth out then grovel. he wasn't even angry, so he can't 'blame' it on losing his temper. 

wanker.

god, bullies really are the saddest creatures..


----------



## AllStarMe (Jan 19, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Just confirms my belief that they're all scared of Pete apart from Dennis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally.
He leads and they all follow. Look at the whole Jodie Marsh episode, he didnt like her, so he made damn sure no one else did either.

Im totally shocked no one stuck up for her. I can understand that they dont want to get involved and feel his wrath either, but Id like to think I would if that was going on right in front of me!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 19, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i mean, i do find Tracie fairly awful, but that's just my taste, it's not because she's an actively awful person. i DO find her insincere, banal etc. but she's not wicked or anything.
> 
> I definitely think Pete is ramping up the bitchiness with an agenda.



Yeah, probably to get the boot tomorrow....


----------



## aurora green (Jan 19, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> No, he was there all along.



Totally, George sat through the whole thing, it was disgusting, and very shocking.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 19, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> In his defence, he was only there at the end I think.  Can't blame him for being a bit slack jawed about it.  Most people probably would.




what ???  a man with all his morals just sitting back and watching someone be bullied ??  nah !  it just didn't suit his agenda to protect her.  george has buried himself up to his neck.  he's done far more damage to himself over the past two days than the kitten act ever did.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 19, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Yeah, probably to get the boot tomorrow....




he's not nominated.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 19, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Yeah, probably to get the boot tomorrow....



He can't get the boot tomorrow, he hasn't been nominated.


----------



## foo (Jan 19, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> He's a woman hating bully.



for all his frocks, he's a 'man's man' is pete   see how well him and bigfish bully george get on..


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 19, 2006)

I think my views on the whole BB bullying thing have changed a lot in the last few days.  When Jodie was being targetted by Pete and crew, I generally did think she put herself up for being the victim, and to a certain extent, I still do.  But I now see that she just happened to be the unlucky first victim and now she's gone they (well, Pete anyway) need fresh meat.

I felt so sorry for Traci and wish I could have given her a big hug.  That was just pure nasty and spiteful behaviour and there was no need for it.  

I hope some animal rights group capture him when he's evicted, skin him alive and give him to a gorilla to wear


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 19, 2006)

I think my views on the whole BB bullying thing have changed a lot in the last few days.  When Jodie was being targetted by Pete and crew, I generally did think she put herself up for being the victim, and to a certain extent, I still do.  But I now see that she just happened to be the unlucky first victim and now she's gone they (well, Pete anyway) need fresh meat.

I felt so sorry for Traci and wish I could have given her a big hug.  That was just pure nasty and spiteful behaviour and there was no need for it.  

I hope some animal rights group capture him when he's evicted, skin him alive and give him to a gorilla to wear


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 19, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> he's not nominated.



DOH


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 19, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> He's a woman hating bully.
> 
> I don't think she is being insincere as such - she just strikes me as the kind of person who doesn't like to be nasty. I've noticed that with some Americans I've met before - they just seem very polite.



I don't mean insincere as in shes lying but she obviously says things she thinks people want to hear.  Admirable quality but won't go very far with all the cynics that watch the show.


----------



## girasol (Jan 19, 2006)

Traci is just about the most harmless person in the house.  As for vacuous, well, I'm sorry, but what about Chantelle??


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 19, 2006)

Pete said earlier he was gonna tear into Rula.   Rula went to bed, he picked the next female.

Chantelle next.

And can he put his fucking arse away please?


----------



## killer b (Jan 19, 2006)

that was fucked. by far the most compelling show of the series so far...

it was hideous. but wildly entertaining.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2006)

From what i've seen tonight....I hate myself even more than I thought possible for watching...
Pete is a vicious C***. He got pure pleasure from that assult on Tracey..That is bullying at it's rawest. Evil, passionate and very telling of his belief that he is the centre of the universe. I am so angry...   I wanted to climb into the TV and rip his face off!


----------



## aurora green (Jan 19, 2006)

It's incredible actually, the amount of misogyny in that place.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 19, 2006)

They were also slagging off Rula (George & Pete) in the garden and Pete was saying how he was going to really rip into her and call her a dried up old husk.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 19, 2006)

The most shocking thing about it was that nobody stuck up for Traci -- I really thought better of both Maggot and Preston.  And George Galloway is a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 19, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> that was fucked. by far the most compelling show of the series so far...
> 
> it was hideous. but wildly entertaining.



You just used a "marshism".......

The next person to post the other frequently used marshism, gets a cyber snog


----------



## mrskp (Jan 19, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Barrymore is a twat!




i wish he would open his mouth more when he speaks and actually pronounce words rather than just slur his way through sentances.  on the down side, i'd understand a lot more of his rubbish if he did.


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 19, 2006)

I remember a time when BB wouldn't have put up with such a one sided personal attack in the house. I seem to remember science and indeed Victor being told off about it. 
By not saying anything is BB not condoning this 'out there' behaviour?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 19, 2006)

was Maggot there? i thought it was just George, Pete, Traci, Preston and Chantelle


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 19, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> was Maggot there? i thought it was just George, Pete, Traci, Preston and Chantelle


I think he left early on and came back post rant.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2006)

I am actually very disturbed about the stuff that's going on in there...His comment about 'bitch' being black terminology was disgusting...uff it was all disgusting.
I can't believe George and Maggot kept their mouths shut.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 19, 2006)

i was fairly sure Maggot was in the kitchen when Preston went in there to mention what Pete was doing.


----------



## killer b (Jan 19, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> You just used a "marshism".......
> 
> The next person to post the other frequently used marshism, gets a cyber snog


eh?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 19, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I am actually very disturbed about the stuff that's going on in there...His comment about 'bitch' being black terminology was disgusting...uff it was all disgusting.
> I can't believe George and Maggot kept their mouths shut.



I defo detected racist undertones.....


----------



## foo (Jan 19, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> It's incredible actually, the amount of misogyny in that place.



i've been thinking this, and i can't remember noticing it as much in other BBs. pete & george are the worst imo, i don't think barrymore's far behind.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 19, 2006)

I think Maggot realised George nominated him purely because of the Chantelle thing. 

George said something like 'any other day i wouldn't have nominated you.'  and that's when Maggot patted him on the back and said he respected his beliefs.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok, Maggot off the hook.
...ufffffffff Pete even gloated about it! Arghhhhhhhhh!


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 19, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i was fairly sure Maggot was in the kitchen when Preston went in there to mention what Pete was doing.


You could be right I did say _think_ .


----------



## mrskp (Jan 19, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> I think Maggot realised George nominated him purely because of the Chantelle thing.
> 
> George said something like 'any other day i wouldn't have nominated you.'  and that's when Maggot patted him on the back and said he respected his beliefs.




i'd still have preferred it if maggot had decked him.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 19, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> eh?



Jodie marsh always used the word "hideous", its been labled a marshism on another board.........

Whats the other most frequently used marshism????????????


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I defo detected racist undertones.....



Agreed, they were apparant earlier in the day as well when Bullymore was manipulating Dennis in the kitchen.........

As were they when George said...'if a white man did that blah blah blah....'


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm trying to work out how many times Pete contradicted himself during his little skit actually.  Traci doesn't have the right to have an opinion on him before throwing on every Californian cliche at her.

Thing is Traci will probably go tomorrow.


----------



## foo (Jan 19, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> I think Maggot realised George nominated him purely because of the Chantelle thing.
> 
> George said something like 'any other day i wouldn't have nominated you.'  and that's when Maggot patted him on the back and said he respected his beliefs.



oh i see. yeh, maggot handled the shock of what happened pretty well i must admit. 

i thought he was being a bit of a smug wanker, trying to make chantelle look stupid earlier too- but compared to most of this lot, i'm starting to think he's a sweetie


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Traci is just about the most harmless person in the house.


That's why she's being attacked!


> As for vacuous, well, I'm sorry, but what about Chantelle??


Chantelle has back up.


----------



## foo (Jan 19, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Agreed, they were apparant earlier in the day as well when Bullymore was manipulating Dennis in the kitchen.........
> 
> As were they when George said...'if a white man did that blah blah blah....'




there's been _loads_ of that stuff. george especially is quite shocking i think. even when he's 'defending' dennis. he is either totally unaware of what he's saying, or he thinks everyone's 'language skills'    aren't up to his.


----------



## girasol (Jan 19, 2006)

Not to mention ageism...  Poor Rula...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> there's been _loads_ of that stuff.


I've been really busy and trying not to watch.......I am so annoyed by what i've seen tonight I feel embarressed.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 19, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Thing is Traci will probably go tomorrow.



I'll be glad if she does, to be honest - if she doesn't, she will just get more of the same, and it's obviously upsetting her. I felt the same with Jodie.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Not to mention ageism...  Poor Rula...



Your right.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 19, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Agreed, they were apparant earlier in the day as well when Bullymore was manipulating Dennis in the kitchen.........
> 
> As were they when George said...'if a white man did that blah blah blah....'



I saw the barrymore V dennis episode, and it made me think that out of all of them that dennis may be a bit of a highly sexed beast and sleazy at times, but i think he is one of the most genuine in there......


----------



## thefuse (Jan 19, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> The most shocking thing about it was that nobody stuck up for Traci -- I really thought better of both Maggot and Preston.  And George Galloway is a fucking hypocrite.


i found that whole thing difficult to watch
who the fuck does burns think he is? he's coming across, along with barrymore and george as a bunch of scarily racist, sexist nasty thugs.
 dennis is starting to look like a really nice guy next to the rest of them


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2006)

Maggot was in there (and only shows signs of life once he's nominated if you please!).

As we speak Pete, George and Rula are _still_ slagging Traci off. Hopefully all this will work in her favour come tomorrow (I do actually quite like her btw, it's not just a betting thing).   

Oh, and Rodman - I know he came in on a 'sex pest' ticket, but he's got potential to be in the final two or three now. Along with Traci (and possibly Chantelle) he's the only one I'd give the time of day to in there now. Worth a quid or two at 16/1


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> there's been _loads_ of that stuff. george especially is quite shocking i think. even when he's 'defending' dennis. he is either totally unaware of what he's saying, or he thinks everyone's 'language skills'    aren't up to his.



Yeah your right there, also thought the same.

It's gonna end up being all men left in there bar Chantelle....the power struggle is absolutely scary.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 19, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> but compared to most of this lot, i'm starting to think he's a sweetie




we told ya


----------



## foo (Jan 19, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> we told ya




hey, i thought dennis was a sex pest. i'm now starting to think he's the only one with any sense! (or honesty, at least..)

that's BB for ya


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I saw the barrymore V dennis episode, and it made me think that out of all of them that dennis may be a bit of a highly sexed beast and sleazy at times, but i think he is one of the most genuine in there......



Agreed...sleazy, big headed and a sexual predator..none of which i'm excusing. But it's pretty much what you see is what you get. And to be honest...he has a lot more to say than they think...I believe he just can't be asked to fight to be heard.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 19, 2006)

Marsh always said "hideous"...

What was her other frequently used word????

Winner gets........


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Marsh always said "hideous"...



Marsh was right about one thing then....It is hideous and it makes me feel hideous watching it.


----------



## girasol (Jan 19, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Maggot was in there (and only shows signs of life once he's nominated if you please!).
> 
> As we speak Pete, George and Rula are _still_ slagging Traci off. Hopefully all this will work in her favour come tomorrow (I do actually quite like her btw, it's not just a betting thing).
> 
> Oh, and Rodman - I know he came in on a 'sex pest' ticket, but he's got potential to be in the final two or three now. Along with Traci (and possibly Chantelle) he's the only one I'd give the time of day to in there now. Worth a quid or two at 16/1



Rula is slagging Traci off?  And how is she still talking to George after he stabbed her in the back by nominating her?   How stupid is she?

This is soo fascinating though, people never cease to amaze me, especially when their facades come off.  Dennis has really been a revelation tonight!  Also Traci has been growing on me in the last few day, I do like her.  While Pete, who I used to think was funny and splendid and theatrical, now is just vile!  

I still don't understand what the fuss is all about Chantelle, she leaves me cold, just the fact that she resembles Paris Hilton makes me feel sick.  And as for Preston, I wonder how his girlfriend feels about the whole situation...


----------



## mrskp (Jan 19, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i'm starting to think he's a sweetie



kiss of death if ever there was one


----------



## Ms T (Jan 19, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> hey, i thought dennis was a sex pest. i'm now starting to think he's the only one with any sense! (or honesty, at least..)
> 
> that's BB for ya



I agree.  At least Dennis is genuine, and he seems to be the only person there who is really secure in himself.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 19, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Agreed...sleazy, big headed and a sexual predator..none of which i'm excusing. But it's pretty much what you see is what you get. And to be honest...he has a lot more to say than they think...I believe he just can't be asked to fight to be heard.



He said it himself, he aint got anything to prove, hence you get the real him, love him or hate him......


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 19, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Marsh was right about one thing then....It is hideous and it makes me feel hideous watching it.



I thought she was referring to herself  

Sorry im still in bitch at the marsh mode


----------



## killer b (Jan 19, 2006)

interesting... according to some of our friends at digital spy, the conversation was edited heavily in traci's favour.

have a look here - http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?t=332102

<edit - btw, i'm not supporting pete in any way - but it's interesting to see it was edited that way - looks like they want to keep traci in. rula's goose is cooked, i'd say>


----------



## exosculate (Jan 19, 2006)

Well well well.

What a bunch of spineless fuckers these people are. Sure Tracey does play the barbie doll, and trying to engage with her about this is fair game. But what Pete did was absolutely outrageous and cowardly. Only bettered by the others just letting it happen.

Train crash TV.

I've still got an ambiguous view of Pete though. i like his don't give a fuck individualism on the one hand - but his acerbic, bullying, attacking of the weakest tongue is quite disgusting.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> interesting... according to some of our friends at digital spy, the conversation was edited heavily in traci's favour.
> 
> have a look here - http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?t=332102
> 
> <edit - btw, i'm not supporting pete in any way - but it's interesting to see it was edited that way - looks like they want to keep traci in. rula's goose is cooked, i'd say>



Fair enough, i know they edit to make it look worse than it is...but he was not defending Preston with his sexist, racist and freak-calling-the-freak-bitch verbal attack.


----------



## thefuse (Jan 19, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I've still got an ambiguous view of Pete though. i like his don't give a fuck individualism on the one hand -


this is the one thing that is starting to seem unlikely to me
he says he dont give a fuck a bit too often imo


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> this is the one thing that is starting to seem unlikely to me
> he says he dont give a fuck a bit too often imo



Of course he does...just a shame he's willing to sell his soul to the devil by beginning a nasty fat lipped slug to win/stay in. He allowed himself that pleasure of attacking Tracey bcause he wasn't nominated...he kept a low profile last time when he was up...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 19, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> this is the one thing that is starting to seem unlikely to me
> he says he dont give a fuck a bit too often imo



Well of course he gives some sort of a fuck, but I mean in the sense that he seems less conformist than most and is unafraid to be contrary and swim in a different direction.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 19, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Of course he does...just a shame he's willing to sell his soul to the devil by beginning a nasty fat lipped slug to win/stay in. He allowed himself that pleasure of attacking Tracey bcause he wasn't nominated...he kept a low profile last time when he was up...




Don't get lippy - you're as bad as he is!


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 19, 2006)

Any quotes from Pete?

I havent actually been watching as I knew it would seriously annoy me. I'd like to thank you all for posting on this thread as I'm viewing CBB through the eyes of Urban75.


----------



## killer b (Jan 19, 2006)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Any quotes from Pete?
> 
> I havent actually been watching as I knew it would seriously annoy me. I'd like to thank you all for posting on this thread as I'm viewing CBB through the eyes of Urban75.


you need digital spy...

http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds8767.html


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Don't get lippy - you're as bad as he is!



My fat lips are all natural honey, and they look good!   .....his unfortunate surgery was pure karma if tonights behaviour is anything to go by.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 19, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> you need digital spy...
> 
> http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds8767.html



Thank you.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> interesting... according to some of our friends at digital spy, the conversation was edited heavily in traci's favour.
> 
> have a look here - http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?t=332102
> 
> <edit - btw, i'm not supporting pete in any way - but it's interesting to see it was edited that way - looks like they want to keep traci in. rula's goose is cooked, i'd say>



You're learning.   

Yeah, it was absolutely edited to keep La Bing in, and good for them. She was a fucking nightmare all night truth be told. Still, turned out nice again.   


Oh, and I've updated all the eviction polls and odds thingies on the *third eviction* thread if anyone's interested.


----------



## girasol (Jan 19, 2006)

Even after reading the digitalspy thread it's clear that Pete's actions were unjustified, editing or no editing...


----------



## thefuse (Jan 19, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Even after reading the digitalspy thread it's clear that Pete's actions were unjustified, editing or no editing...


the guy is a disgusting pig.
i have no idea how his boyfriend lives with someone so self obsessed
and arrogant.
traci is annoying but at least she's honest and has respect for others
shes being attacked for being a woman, being black and being american


----------



## RaggaKing (Jan 19, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> the guy is a disgusting pig.
> i have no idea how his boyfriend lives with someone so self obsessed
> and arrogant.
> traci is annoying but at least she's honest and has respect for others
> shes being attacked for being a woman, being black and being american




here here.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 19, 2006)

Was anyone else totally confused by the Barrymore/Dennis argument? It was incredibly surreal to see a big ruck start out of nothing, I think even Dennis was bewlidered by Barrymore's typically paranoid, angry and bitter response to his ramblings.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 19, 2006)

The world has truly gone mad.


----------



## White Lotus (Jan 19, 2006)

What are the odds on Chantelle to win - worth a flutter?

Coz it strikes me this is a bit like Weakest Link - the stronger contestants will want to keep the one they perceive as weak around, so as not to give them too much competition in the final playoff.  And with the sizes of the egos in there, it may not occur to them that a "nobody" may attract more public support and sympathy than the "stars" ...?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 19, 2006)

White Lotus said:
			
		

> What are the odds on *Chantelle to win * - worth a flutter?
> 
> Coz it strikes me this is a bit like Weakest Link - the stronger contestants will want to keep the one they perceive as weak around, so as not to give them too much competition in the final playoff.  And with the sizes of the egos in there, it may not occur to them that a "nobody" may attract more public support and sympathy than the "stars" ...?




I think that's nailed on.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 19, 2006)

Bonkers, the lot of you.

I don't understand it   

Why? Why? Why?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 19, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Bonkers, the lot of you.
> 
> I don't understand it
> 
> *Why? Why? Why?*




Do you really want to know ?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2006)

White Lotus said:
			
		

> What are the odds on Chantelle to win - worth a flutter?



She's evens so no, not at this early stage.
Plus Preston's girlfriend Camille is being hounded all around Brighton by the tabs, so there may be some comeback from that in the later stages.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 19, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> Do you really want to know ?



Erm...

Good night.


----------



## White Lotus (Jan 19, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Bonkers, the lot of you.
> 
> I don't understand it
> 
> Why? Why? Why?


Because after 2000 years, the public haven't changed much.  We still want our bread and circuses.  What's changed is that animal cruelty and physical torture is out of fashion, today's connoisseurs feast on psychological pain.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2006)

I quite like this by India Knight (never thought I'd say that!) from the TimesOnline:

"I felt weirdly moved watching Preston watching Chantelle describe her painting – ‘It’s got big earrings because I’ve got big earrings. It’s got long hair because I’ve got long hair. It’s got bright colours because I like bright colours,’ etc. He had the slightly nauseated look on his face of a man who’s quite far gone, knows it, doesn’t necessarily like it, but is powerless to do anything about it. The look says ‘I know she’s stupid. I can’t bear it for her. I feel humiliated on her behalf. This makes me love her more.'"


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 20, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Well of course he gives some sort of a fuck, but I mean in the sense that he seems less conformist than most and is unafraid to be contrary and swim in a different direction.


 and that excuses him bullying people for the sake of it?
He admitted he had a go purley for fun and left her in tears.
hes really one of the most pathetic individuals Ive ever come across


----------



## slowth (Jan 20, 2006)

Watching the live feed tonight with Barrymore and Burns chatting and as entertaining as it is,Barrymore is driving me mad with his constant talking over Burns whenever he starts a sentance.I want to listen to what Burns has to say but he just wont let me.
There was one moment when Burns said 'Do you know what i wish for?' and Barrymore just started slurring something or other about something else.How ignorant can someone be


----------



## Balbi (Jan 20, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> oh i see. yeh, maggot handled the shock of what happened pretty well i must admit.
> 
> i thought he was being a bit of a smug wanker, trying to make chantelle look stupid earlier too- but compared to most of this lot, i'm starting to think he's a sweetie



Innit though, when I saw maggot was in I realised who I would identify with. He's a normal lad, stuck in celebrity hell - no wonder he's trying to ride it out.

Maggot = winner


----------



## Cloud (Jan 20, 2006)

When Bez won it was because he was a fucking idiot and probably didn't have any idea that the show was about backstabbing and sucking up to the camera. 

I think all the current inmates can be accused of playing a part for the camera but at least Pete is in there slagging them off, not giving a toss what anyone thinks. It must be a North/South thing cos I know people on here don't tend to share my sense of humour and appreciation of bluntness.

I really don't like Maggot at all. Have you noticed he can't take his ale without getting the angry on? I just hope he fucks up soon with some kind of opinion.


----------



## foo (Jan 20, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Innit though, when I saw maggot was in I realised who I would identify with. He's a normal lad, stuck in celebrity hell - no wonder he's trying to ride it out.
> 
> Maggot = winner



hey don't get too carried away, i dont' think he's _that _  great


----------



## Flashman (Jan 20, 2006)

Burns Night.

Apropos of which, am I the only one that noticed Maggot call George a "Scottish wanker" and the beginning of his tirade?   

Now that Dennis has calmed a little, like a few others here I'm starting to warm to him again (plus he's a man who wears nail polish, like me  ).

Why won't anyone stand up to Pete?? I realise it's difficult as he's clever with his insults but come on somebody. If I was there I'd pour milk on his wig, I know that having to resort to a physical attack means one has lost, but tbh I wouldn't care; water/urine in his bed, chuck his clothes on the roof, milk on his wigs. Fuck him.


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Jan 20, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Burns Night.
> 
> Apropos of which, am I the only one that noticed Maggot call George a "Scottish wanker" and the beginning of his tirade?
> 
> ...



The guy is such a prick there's saying how you feel but reducing someone to tears is not a nice thing to do, i hope he goes tonight i really do.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 20, 2006)

Rad Nance said:
			
		

> The guy is such a prick there's saying how you feel but reducing someone to tears is not a nice thing to do, i hope he goes tonight i really do.



Burns isn't up for eviction the neet, worse luck.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 20, 2006)

what i want to know is the following

why did george not stick up for traci. he had made a statement earlier that he likes to stand up for those he sees as being bullied. except if its pete doing the bullying perhaps?

why does no housemate just tell pete to go fuck himself. he hides behind his make up, thinking he has the right above all others to be bitchy, cruel, insulting and down right pig fucking headed. i dont understand why people dont just tell him to shut up .  i hope he gelts pelted with tomatoes when he leaves. wanker, wanker and triple wanker. i do not like the man

and barrymore is a manipulative cunt. no news flash there perhaps, but dennis should have just stood up right close to him during he so called "go-ding" (i dont know how to spell that word !), nose to bald head, and laughed. he is a cunt. 

i would live to blow up the following: barrymore, burns, galloway, and those fucking yellow sofas


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2006)

Cloud said:
			
		

> When Bez won it was because he was a fucking idiot and probably didn't have any idea that the show was about backstabbing and sucking up to the camera.
> 
> I think all the current inmates can be accused of playing a part for the camera but at least Pete is in there slagging them off, not giving a toss what anyone thinks. *It must be a North/South thing cos I know people on here don't tend to share my sense of humour and appreciation of bluntness.*
> 
> I really don't like Maggot at all. Have you noticed he can't take his ale without getting the angry on? I just hope he fucks up soon with some kind of opinion.



That's not true.  I really liked Pete's sense of humour/style until last night.  What he did last night has nothing to do with having a different sense of humour, or a North/South divide.  It wasn't banter.  It was pure, distilled cruelty.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 20, 2006)

I only been watching this sporadically but from what I've seen I really like Traci
I think that her crime, as far as the other celebrities are concered, is to ask them to think about their words and actions and to be conscious about what they might really be thinking. 

Most people hate having to think about themselves in anything other than the most complimentary light and will turn on anyone who tries to get them to be conscious.  

My impression of the celebrities in the house is that their hatred of thinking is more ingrained than it is for most people.  They didn't come into the BB house to think or become self aware, they came to be loved and adored and pointing out that they've been anything other than wonderful if just not playing the game.

Watching pete burns bullying the other members is an awful experience and I can only imagine that while he's sticking the knife in he has in his mind the illusion that he has millions of fans applauding his every move, so great is his narcisism.  

I'll definitely tune in to watch him being evicted, just to see his expression when he realises the massive disparity beween his delusions and the Truth.


----------



## thefuse (Jan 20, 2006)

Cloud said:
			
		

> at least Pete is in there slagging them off, not giving a toss what anyone thinks. It must be a North/South thing cos I know people on here don't tend to share my sense of humour and appreciation of bluntness.


i was born near manchester as were both sides of my family and i dont think any one of us has ever found it amusing to insult someone until they cry.
i think at the least he should be reprimanded but BB is making allowances for him because he makes 'good telly' apparently.
i changed my opinion of channel 4 and BB quite considerably last night.
 i had mostly found what theyve done in the past quite entertaining, i found that whole episode sickening.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 20, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> That's not true.  I really liked Pete's sense of humour/style until last night.  What he did last night has nothing to do with having a different sense of humour, or a North/South divide.  It wasn't banter.  It was pure, distilled cruelty.



Innit, he was well out of order. Theres nothing funny about making someone cry and then going and boasting about it to your mates.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 20, 2006)

> why did george not stick up for traci. he had made a statement earlier that he likes to stand up for those he sees as being bullied. except if its pete doing the bullying perhaps?



Innit.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 20, 2006)

I had to phone my friend and rant for half an hour after last night's show. Pete Burns was disgustinly cruel, and all for fun it seemed. He was racist (I can call you a bitch because that's essentially your black language??) and sexist (I can't see past your tits, I know a casting agent wouldn't), and a massive hypocrite (Who the fuck are you to comment on me, you don't know me at all. But I know you need therapy...)

Traci dealt with it admirably, she was keeping so calm, but then when she broke down afterwards I was so angry.

And as for the 'terminology' of 'I Love You, I Like you'  - this is from a man who refuses to admit he's a transvestite!!!!

Galloway sat and watched the lot, which makes his words on standing up for the bullied wholly empty.

I would kick Pete Burns in his deformed face if I could.   

PLEASE may he be booed on the way out....

*starts campaign for justice*


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Innit.



innit *2 Conveniently forgetful blustering Scottish arsebiscuit that he is.


Maggot's grown on me a little bit after that episode, as has Dennis. Dennis's 'weak hearted' dismissal of the housemates seemed a little harsh, until you considered that - as a highly successful sportsman with a bagful of NBA titles behind him - Rodman's probably thinking from a sporting context. And in that context I totally agree; I wouldn't want one of those fuckers on the same sporting team as me. Liabilities the lot of them...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 20, 2006)

*oddsflash*

Ziggy Stardust: 1.4
The Bingster: 3.9
Maggot: 22.0

Rula still looks likely to go, but the polls indicate it'll be reasonably close. I'd suggest that anyone who had early money on Rula now takes advantage of Traci's generous odds and get a few quid on her to be on the safe side. This is shaping up to be a textbook eviction btw.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I had to phone my friend and rant for half an hour after last night's show. Pete Burns was disgustinly cruel, and all for fun it seemed. He was racist (I can call you a bitch because that's essentially your black language??) and sexist (I can't see past your tits, I know a casting agent wouldn't), and a massive hypocrite (Who the fuck are you to comment on me, you don't know me at all. But I know you need therapy...)
> 
> Traci dealt with it admirably, she was keeping so calm, but then when she broke down afterwards I was so angry.
> 
> ...



Agree with every word of that. I don't know who I loathe more now – Burns or the gutless "men" (Preston, Catman George) who sat there and allowed him to dish out that bullying shit to Traci. Yes, she's a bit of a twit sometimes but she doesn't deserve that kind of abuse, least of all from a noxious loser like Burns.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2006)

White Lotus said:
			
		

> Because after 2000 years, the public haven't changed much.  We still want our bread and circuses.  What's changed is that animal cruelty and physical torture is out of fashion, today's connoisseurs feast on psychological pain.


Yup, and while I missed last nights (and hearing about it I'm quite glad I did, I think it would have really upset me even watching it   ) the descriptions I'm reading makes it sound more like a Gladiator and slave contest...   




			
				Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I only been watching this sporadically but from what I've seen I really like Traci
> I think that her crime, as far as the other celebrities are concered, is to ask them to think about their words and actions and to be conscious about what they might really be thinking.
> 
> Most people hate having to think about themselves in anything other than the most complimentary light and will turn on anyone who tries to get them to be conscious.


Ditto. In fact it always amazes me why people like this on BB always seem to go down so badly? I don't think she's insincere, I think she's someone who prefers to get her points accross in a gentle and non confrontational fashion, and who doesn't have such a fragile ego that they have to shout and scream to make their personality as one of the "leaders" of the group. And frankly if everyone in the house did that then it would probably be a much nicer (if less interesting to watch) environment.

And I really find it quite upsetting people saying that Pete's bullying tactics are "funny". I'd take a guess that anyone saying that hasn't often on the receiving end of abuse from their peers in the past. Not only is it fucking horrible having someone lay into you like that, it's just as horrible having people not even mention it, like their implicitly condoning it, or finding it funny themselves...


----------



## aqua (Jan 20, 2006)

I actually started watching this thinking Pete was funny and just a bit sarcy (when it first started)

now I know that if I was in that house I probably would have lamped him by now

he's not funny, he's not quick witted or clever, he's just a bitter and twisted little prick

and for everytime he says "I don't care what you think" I'm more convinced he cares more than he would ever let on


----------



## milesy (Jan 20, 2006)

i liked pete at first too, but now i think he's a complete and utter nasty cunt.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 20, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> I actually started watching this thinking Pete was funny and just a bit sarcy (when it first started)
> 
> now I know that if I was in that house I probably would have *lamped him by now*
> 
> ...



Trouble is using violence is unacceptable and carries the punishment of auto-eviction with it, whereas verbal bullying is fine and carries no punishment whatsoever   

That being said, it is amazing television and I am enthrawled by it


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 20, 2006)

Maggot said he was going to lamp george if he carried on.
I woudl love o watch him tower over george and go say it now then, go on....
He wouldnt need to go any further.


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i liked pete at first too, but now i think he's a complete and utter nasty cunt.



Indeed...


----------



## Wookey (Jan 20, 2006)

> and for everytime he says "I don't care what you think" I'm more convinced he cares more than he would ever let on



I read him properly now, I reckon, all this 'You can fuck off' attitude is just to distance himself from everyone, put them all at arms length, because he is petrified of being rejected. So he rejects everyone first.

He also hates himself (no one who likes themselves could be so vicious to other people, simply because they are meek and avoid confrontation like Traci)...

He's a big furry pile of damaged goods....

And he talks in wank platitudes, and rhyming bollocks, as though that's a decent replacement for wit.

Classic last night: 'I know black doesn't crack, but your hair'll go frizzy.'

Like: WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU?

The louder someone says they don't need anyone, they don't respect anyone, they don't like anyone, and they don't want anyone's opinion, in my view the more scared they are that no-one else needs _them_, respects _them_, likes _them,_ or wants _their_ opinion....

And you're right Aqua, he's not half as clever or as witty as his fans tell him he his.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 20, 2006)

was never really sure what there was to like about pete to start with. his venom was clear form the start. cannot stand people who veil their insults behind so called wit

theres none there, just a load of fast comebacks. does not make for humour

cunt


----------



## STFC (Jan 20, 2006)

Can't be bothered to read all the comments about the freak's attack on Traci last night, so I'm sure I'm just repeating what others have said. I have never seen such a vicious and unwarranted attack on a person, it was very uncomfortable but absolutely compelling viewing. I can't understand why nobody stood up to the freak, he seems to be getting away with murder. His defence seems to be that he is just living up to his "bitchy queen" persona, but that is no excuse for such a nasty, bigoted attack. I really hope someone puts him on his arse, if not physically then with a similarly spiteful verbal assault. There's plenty of ammunition there for someone to really lay into him. The other blokes in there should have stood up for Traci, as she was seemingly unable to defend herself, even trying to laugh it off at one point even though she was clearly upset. The problem is that the other blokes are spineless, even George "I took on the US Senate" Galloway.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 20, 2006)

> Trouble is using violence is unacceptable and carries the punishment of auto-eviction with it, whereas verbal bullying is fine and carries no punishment whatsoever



You're right of course. I'd just continually refer to him as the ropey drag queen - it would wind him up rotten.

The saddest thing is, Traci hasn't got the cultural awareness to know that being a skanky tranny scouser is BIG ammunition. She has no idea that there are so many buttons she could press that would shut him the fuck up, and piss all over the Pete Burns show...


----------



## pootle (Jan 20, 2006)

I thought last night was horrible too, but kudos to Tracey for trying to front him, and laugh him off.  I'm not sure I would have been so resilient.

I'm a bit disappointed in Preston too.  He could have said something to Pete when he left the room, when he went to the kitchen area to tell the rest of them that Pete was kicking off.

When Pete then flounced in and was laughing as "having a go at Tracey for the sake of them" George and Michael, laughed, and Preston let out a nervous giggle. I'd have hoped he'd have said something like "that wasn't cool or funny"  he looked a bit shamefaced though.

If it was Chantelle that Pete was ripping into, I bet he'd have said something!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 20, 2006)

Its not amusing though any of it. hes just learned where someones weak spot is and how to exploit it ruthlessly.
I was most amused listening to him say to barrymore last night how he was thinking about how he would have to move into an apartment block etc now becuase he'd disturb the neighbours in notting hill  ( despite pleading poverty)
and the press woudl be 'so interested' in him and how high his profile would be from working with the pet shop boys and another band ( might have been scissor sisters)

I was thinking '"are you sure its not becuase you know really how bad you appear despite making great telly  ( ego on legs) some people would love to put shit through your letterbox you vile person"


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I read him properly now, I reckon, all this 'You can fuck off' attitude is just to distance himself from everyone, put them all at arms length, because he is petrified of being rejected. So he rejects everyone first.
> 
> He also hates himself (no one who likes themselves could be so vicious to other people, simply because they are meek and avoid confrontation like Traci)...
> 
> He's a big furry pile of damaged goods....


I'd say that's a pretty good analysis. 

On top of that I wonder if his misogyny is directed towards women who are beautiful or attractive, more attractive and feminine than he could ever be. I know he doesn't have gender identity problems but obviously looking attractive in a way our society has classed as feminine is very important to him, in fact it seems to take upmost importance over everything else. He just seems to be giving a very good impression of the ugly stepsister atm. Rula on the other hand is seen as an easy target because she has lost that beauty, and therefore is completely worthless in his eyes.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 20, 2006)

It was obvious what a vile twat Burns is from the start. How anyone could find that sad sack amusing is beyond me.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 20, 2006)

> On top of that I wonder if his misogyny is directed towards women who are beautiful or attractive, more attractive and feminine than he could ever be. I know he doesn't have gender identity problems but obviously looking attractive in a way our society has classed as feminine is very important to him, in fact it seems to take upmost importance over everything else.



Exactly. I think he resents Traci her stunning face and breasts, because he will never have that, he'll always be some pastiche of femininity (and despite his protestations, he is appropriating our cultural signifiers of femininity when he wears high heels, skirts, lipstick, long blonde hair etc etc etc).

See also the jibe about Rula being a 'dried out old husk'... - he seeks always to reduce their femininity to the outwardly physical, because that's the only level on which he can compete. It's not like he has a womb, and can create life like Rula and Traci can. He's essentially sterile in that sense - which for someone with as big an ego as him, is distresssing. 

He's found a middle ground whereby he can be offensive to women, dressed up as honesty, and yet the men are too intimidated by him to intervene.

I'm appalled the more I think about him.


----------



## STFC (Jan 20, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I'd say that's a pretty good analysis.
> 
> On top of that I wonder if his misogyny is directed towards women who are beautiful or attractive, more attractive and feminine than he could ever be. I know *he doesn't have gender identity problems* but obviously looking attractive in a way our society has classed as feminine is very important to him, in fact it seems to take upmost importance over everything else. He just seems to be giving a very good impression of the ugly stepsister atm. Rula on the other hand is seen as an easy target because she has lost that beauty, and therefore is completely worthless in his eyes.



Really? I'd have thought that someone who goes to great lengths (but fails miserably) to look like a woman is at least a little bit confused in the gender identity department. Emily Howard makes a more convincing woman.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> It's not like he has a womb, and can create life like Rula and Traci can.


Well, to be fair all men have womb envy...


----------



## Wookey (Jan 20, 2006)

> Well, to be fair all men have womb envy...



It's my big theory....


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 20, 2006)

I got the impression that pete wants to leave so needs to make himself obnoxious to be put up for eviction and voted out. A good way to do that could be to viciously attack someone who he knows will not fight back. Why else would he suddenly pick on her and say such offensive things?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 20, 2006)

Pete's at it again...  From PA:

The claws were out in the Celebrity Big Brother house today as the contestants
awaited their third eviction.
 The attacks started with Pete Burns and Michael Barrymore in the kitchen in
the early hours of the morning.
 Former baywatch star Traci Bingham, actress Rula Lenska and  Goldie Lookin'
Chain's Maggot are up for tonight's eviction.
 "For reasons of my nervous system and bowel function," Pete sneered, "I'd
be relieved if Rula went".
 The Dead or Alive singer mimicked Rula's trademark husky voice while
assassinating her character.
 "I don't share any common ground or humour with her and that f****** booming
voice of hers gets on my nerves", he hissed.
 Pete recalled the time Rula was locked in the toilet, joking: "Oh dear, what
can the matter be, clapped out actress stuck in the lavatory." 
 While Michael and Pete were having their chat, Rula emerged from the bedroom.
 "I woke up with a start thinking it was morning", she said. "Probably
something to do with eviction day. I'm prepared for it, I think. If it's meant
to be ..." 
 While Michael listened, Pete ignored Rula and did his best to put Michael off
by pulling faces behind Rula's back.
 Last night Maggot admitted he was "starting to get sexually frustrated."
 He missed an opportunity with Traci on Wednesday night, when the tipsy actress
purred: "Maggot, will you sleep with me tonight?" 
 He excitedly responded "too right!" but didn't appear to be too sure what to
do next.
 Maggot and Traci clumsily shared a cuddle on her bed before Traci was left
alone again.
 "I thought it was my lucky day," lamented Maggot.
 Chantelle said: "It was your lucky day. You should have pursued it!"


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2006)

STFC Loyal said:
			
		

> Really? I'd have thought that someone who goes to great lengths (but fails miserably) to look like a woman is at least a little bit confused in the gender identity department. Emily Howard makes a more convincing woman.


But he doesn't seem to want to _be_ a woman, he just wants to be beautiful and feminine like a woman. I think there's a big difference, and I'm sure many transvestites would be really offended if it was assumed they wanted to be women. Then again he doesn't seem the most self aware person so it's possible he could be repressing a deep seated desire to be one, but that's an assumption I don't think we can make.

Plus, he seems to hate women too much to want to be one. He is jealous of feminity yet still sees himself as above women.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 20, 2006)

And how dare he call her a "clapped-out actress", when he hasn't had a hit record since the 1980s!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> He missed an opportunity with Traci on Wednesday night, when the tipsy actress
> purred: "Maggot, will you sleep with me tonight?"
> He excitedly responded "too right!" but didn't appear to be too sure what to
> do next.
> ...


What is it with this CBB! There seems to be more action (or at least wanton longing) than the normal shows!


----------



## Wookey (Jan 20, 2006)

> He is jealous of feminity yet still sees himself as above women.



I think he's jealous of the clothes, the drama, the glamour of being a certain type of woman.

He is a raging transvestite (despite saying he isn't) rather than a transsexual.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I think he's jealous of the clothes, the drama, the glamour of being a certain type of woman.
> 
> He is a raging transvestite (despite saying he isn't) rather than a transsexual.


Btw, the hair. Am I right in thinking he has two wigs, the red one and the blonde one? Why the hell does he have a wig with roots?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 20, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> And how dare he call her a "clapped-out actress", when he hasn't had a hit record since the 1980s!



And it was a shite record too (produced by Stock, Aitken and Waterman).


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> and that excuses him bullying people for the sake of it?
> He admitted he had a go purley for fun and left her in tears.
> hes really one of the most pathetic individuals Ive ever come across




Read what I said properly. I know he's a nasty acerbic fucker.


----------



## STFC (Jan 20, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> But he doesn't seem to want to _be_ a woman, he just wants to be beautiful and feminine like a woman. I think there's a big difference, and I'm sure many transvestites would be really offended if it was assumed they wanted to be women. Then again he doesn't seem the most self aware person so it's possible he could be repressing a deep seated desire to be one, but that's an assumption I don't think we can make.
> 
> Plus, he seems to hate women too much to want to be one. He is jealous of feminity yet still sees himself as above women.



The last thing I want to do is offend any transvestites! I think Pete has gone beyond just dressing up as a woman, with the lip implants and, if I'm not mistaken, cheek implants? I'm no expert on gender issues, but it seems to me that he is not comfortable with the body he has been given by nature.


----------



## milesy (Jan 20, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> And it was a shite record too (produced by Stock, Aitken and Waterman).



bollocks, it was a fucking brilliant record. SAW have done some wicked stuff


----------



## Wookey (Jan 20, 2006)

> Btw, the hair. Am I right in thinking he has two wigs, the red one and the blonde one? Why the hell does he have a wig with roots?



Yeah, he has two in the house.

The roots are for sleaze realism, I assumed. The same reason he always looks like he could do with a good wash.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 20, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> bollocks, it was a fucking brilliant record. SAW have done some wicked stuff



Sorry but I must disagree: it was shite and so was the rest of their stable. 

I concede that _Roadblock _ was okay.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 20, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> I got the impression that pete wants to leave so needs to make himself obnoxious to be put up for eviction and voted out. A good way to do that could be to viciously attack someone who he knows will not fight back. Why else would he suddenly pick on her and say such offensive things?



There's a very good chance that he won't be nominated for the next eviction, odd as that sounds. Traci and George are next up.


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> You're right of course. I'd just continually refer to him as the ropey drag queen - it would wind him up rotten.
> 
> The saddest thing is, Traci hasn't got the cultural awareness to know that being a skanky tranny scouser is BIG ammunition. She has no idea that there are so many buttons she could press that would shut him the fuck up, and piss all over the Pete Burns show...



She might know but chose not to use it as ammunition... Who knows?

Traci is not stupid (despite listing 'Men are from Mars...' as her favorite book), she just very non-confrontational, IMO.

But, fucking hell, if I was her in shoes I'd have pulverised Pete last night, I really would, with words and some wine thrown on his face for good measure!   I don't think I'd kept my composure as well as Traci did


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2006)

STFC Loyal said:
			
		

> The last thing I want to do is offend any transvestites! I think Pete has gone beyond just dressing up as a woman, with the lip implants and, if I'm not mistaken, cheek implants? I'm no expert omn gender issues, but it seems to me that he is not comfortable with the body he has been given by nature.


Cosmetic surgergy isn't just the domain of women though, plus also if he's a full time tranny then having lip implants is just a more extreme version of growing your hair long in a feminine style. 

Thing is you might be right but I don't think there's enough evidence at the moment to suppose that. After all, he hasn't gone for breasts.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> *oddsflash*
> 
> Ziggy Stardust: 1.4
> The Bingster: 3.9
> ...




Loving the bookies analysis as always


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> But, fucking hell, if I was her in shoes I'd have pulverised Pete last night, I really would, with words and some wine thrown on his face for good measure!   I don't think I'd kept my composure as well as Traci did


Hmmm, if I had been her (or a by stander) I would have loved to have given him a quick outline of what mine and Wookey's posts have just said.   

In reality I would have probably burst into tears...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 20, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> There's a very good chance that he won't be nominated for the next eviction, odd as that sounds. Traci and George are next up.


Oh I think you're probably right but I still think that that's his game - why else up the ante with his insults so suddenly?

Or else it could be that he wanted to push Traci to lose her rag and show herself in a bad light so that _she _ is more likely to get evicted. I really think she coped brilliantly with his tirade of abuse. She didn't rise to a single thing which is clearly not what Burns wanted to happen. She looked to me like she felt quite sorry for someone who could say such things.

Just musing.....


----------



## STFC (Jan 20, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> She might know but chose not to use it as ammunition... Who knows?



I wa sthinking of things I might say to Pete if I was in Traci's position, like "you're a third-rate Lily Savage", or "sorry you failed the audition for Little Britain", or "in a few years you're going to have uncontrollably hairy ears like all old men". Any other suggestions?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 20, 2006)

but that's what he would _want _ to happen. Much beter IMO to do as Traci did and just looked shocked but not react by hurling insults back.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2006)

I like Traci - but i think the underlying criticism Pete made of her has alot of validity. The way he said it didn't of course. 

She is obviously playing the barbie doll stereotype and I think this is one of the most horrible hallmarks of female z list celebrity cuture today.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 20, 2006)

I think Traci's is genuinely one of life's polite people, she doesn't thrive on confrontation like Burns does.







Pete Burns in 20 years time.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 20, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Oh I think you're probably right but I still think that that's his game - why else up the ante with his insults so suddenly?
> 
> Or else it could be that he wanted to push Traci to lose her rag and show herself in a bad light so that _she _ is more likely to get evicted. I really think she coped brilliantly with his tirade of abuse. She didn't rise to a single thing which is clearly not what Burns wanted to happen.
> 
> Just musing.....



Burns turns very fluffy as soon as he's nominated, funnily enough.

Actually Traci had an awful night, drunkenly repeating herself and annoying everyone 'till five in the morning - she didn't cope at all well. I'm glad none of that was shown and appreciate the irony that Burn's cowardly and scathing attack will tip the balance in her favour and keep her in.

Oh, and I've also been reading a few reports about Traci's behavior when she was in "The Surreal Life" in the US (with Ron Jeremy no less!). Apparently she was the diva bitch from hell, although I haven't seen that side of her - the side Dennis keeps aluding to - in CBB and still find her quite likeable. We may see a little more of her as the series progresses.


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2006)

STFC Loyal said:
			
		

> I wa sthinking of things I might say to Pete if I was in Traci's position, like "you're a third-rate Lily Savage", or "sorry you failed the audition for Little Britain", or "in a few years you're going to have uncontrollably hairy ears like all old men". Any other suggestions?



'Fuck off, you nasty cunt wannabe' would have been my response

Not very literary but effective...   

Well, actually, last night there were a million things I was thinking of saying to him, but they work better in the heat of the moment and I can't remember them!  I do get very inspired when I'm angry though


----------



## STFC (Jan 20, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> but that's what he would _want _ to happen. Much beter IMO to do as Traci did and just looked shocked but not react by hurling insults back.



Probably right, but if it was me I'd like to have got a few digs in myself. Bullies should never go unopposed. In fact, I'd probably not have been quick enough to think on my feet, so would have settled for giving him a right-hander, bang on those overinflated lips!


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oh, and I've also been reading a few reports about Traci's behavior when she was in "The Surreal Life" in the US (with Ron Jeremy no less!). Apparently she was the diva bitch from hell, although I haven't seen that side of her - the side Dennis keeps aluding to - in CBB and still find her quite likeable. We may see a little more of her as the series progresses.



Perhaps she worked through those 'issues' in therapy...  

I really wish she'd gotten angry and stood up to Pete though...


----------



## Mogden (Jan 20, 2006)

If I was seething at him I'd give him a few earbashers but I just go to pieces when confronted

"Fuck suing your plastic surgeon, I'd sue my own mother knowing she hadn't had the good sense to leave me in the zoo with my real parents."


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 20, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oh, and I've also been reading a few reports about Traci's behavior when she was in "The Surreal Life" in the US (with Ron Jeremy no less!). Apparently she was the diva bitch from hell, although I haven't seen that side of her - the side Dennis keeps aluding to - in CBB and still find her quite likeable. We may see a little more of her as the series progresses.



Aha.....very interesting....perhaps La Burns is aware of this and is trying to push that kind of behaviour into the open...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Aha.....very interesting....perhaps La Burns is aware of this and is trying to push that kind of behaviour into the open...


No, I just think he's a cunt who can't help giving himself an ego boost at the expense of somebody else's feelings...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 20, 2006)

LOL Fair enough! Reckon you're probably right.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 20, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I really wish she'd gotten angry and stood up to Pete though...



I'm amazed no one has had a proper go back at him – insulting the twat would be the easiest thing in the world, bearing in mind the way he looks and dresses, and the fact his last hit record was about a hundred years ago. People in there are either scared of him or just don't want to risk upsetting him because of the enormous tantrum he'd throw.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2006)

Given his misogyny, I wonder how he's going to be with Davina when he is finally evicted?


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> I'm amazed no one has had a proper go back at him – insulting the twat would be the easiest thing in the world, bearing in mind the way he looks and dresses, and the fact his last hit record was about a hundred years ago. People in there are either scared of him or just don't want to risk upsetting him because of the enormous tantrum he'd throw.



I really don't think I'd get personal at first but I certainly would enquire, whilst giving him my scary look from hell, as to why the fuck he thought he had the right to pick on someone so viciously for absolutely no reason...

Depending on his response I'd take it from there... 

I can't believe I'm having pretend arguments with Pete Burns in my head!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 20, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I really don't think I'd get personal at first but I certainly would enquire, whilst giving him my scary look from hell, as to why the fuck he thought he had the right to pick on someone so viciously for absolutely no reason...
> 
> Depending on his response I'd take it from there...
> 
> I can't believe I'm having pretend arguments with Pete Burns in my head!



I had about three last night


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 20, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I can't believe I'm having pretend arguments with Pete Burns in my head!



That's the funniest thing I've read all day!


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 20, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I can't believe I'm having pretend arguments with Pete Burns in my head!



Yes, embarrassed to say I found myself shouting at the TV last night when he was being rude to Traci.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 20, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I can't believe I'm having pretend arguments with Pete Burns in my head!


I'm concentrating on having pretend comforting sessions with Traci, much healthier


----------



## sparkling (Jan 20, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I really don't think I'd get personal at first but I certainly would enquire, whilst giving him my scary look from hell, as to why the fuck he thought he had the right to pick on someone so viciously for absolutely no reason...
> 
> Depending on his response I'd take it from there...
> 
> I can't believe I'm having pretend arguments with Pete Burns in my head!



Let it go love.  All that anger is not good for you and it only gives him a power over you so just deep breaths and let it all float away.........


----------



## STFC (Jan 20, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I can't believe I'm having pretend arguments with Pete Burns in my head!



It looks as if everyone was at it! My girlfriend and I were sat there trying to outdo each other with our rants at Pete.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2006)

Can't people find some love in their hearts for Pete - he's dysfunctional.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 20, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Can't people find some love in their hearts for Pete - he's dysfunctional.


I'd love him... 

...to go under a bus, the evil cuntpipe.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 20, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Can't people find some love in their hearts for Pete - he's dysfunctional.



He's an evil, obnoxious, vindictive toad.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Can't people find some love in their hearts for Pete - he's dysfunctional.


Hmmm, see, if he was more your self-angst type then I probably would have loads of sympathy. But no, he's someone who knows exactly what pain he causes and thrives off that. I suspect that every person who is that nasty has similar dysfunctions to a degree, should we then excuse them all?

It's not like he's acutely unwell, he might have personality problems but I doubt to the stage where he can't exercise any control. Therefore no, I don't have any sympathy at all...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2006)

Nasty yes - surely not evil?


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2006)

*has traci always smoked?*

she had loads of fags last night, but i don't think i've ever spotted her smoking before...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 20, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Can't people find some love in their hearts for Pete - he's dysfunctional.



So was Hitler. Burn the evil witch!


----------



## Rollem (Jan 20, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Can't people find some love in their hearts for Pete - he's dysfunctional.


oh come on!

we are all _dysfunctional_, that dosent give us the exucse to be downright cunts


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Nasty yes - surely not evil?



What he did last night was pure evil...boasting to the rest of the HM was very telling.


----------



## sparkling (Jan 20, 2006)

I must admit watching PB last night really got me so angry as well.  Its not often that I shout aloud at the telly but the stuff he was allowed to get away with and poor slightly stupid Traci....  

Actually has anyone else been in this situation?  You are with someone you don't know that well and they are slightly pissed and start being all sort of nasty but implies that its your fault and that it is you who is being aggressive or rude or whatever.  I have and it made me feel so uncomfortable.  

At the time I was slightly pissed myself, a bit like Traci and so unable to think of the right thing to say or even to have the common sense to tell them they are fuckheads and walk away.  Instead I tried a bit like Traci to placate and find a meeting place etc etc.  What I didn't know at the time was he was getting off on putting me down...utter bastard just like PB   

Kill PB mysoginist


----------



## STFC (Jan 20, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Can't people find some love in their hearts for Pete - he's dysfunctional.



No he's not, he's a bully who deserves a good hiding.


----------



## belboid (Jan 20, 2006)

Galloway was, of course (as he doesnt drink) completely sober.  His not saying a blody word was fucking disgraceful - even if the Bing had been a right pain in the arse earlier on.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 20, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> He's an evil, obnoxious, vindictive toad.


I really felt for Traci and was really rather amazed that not one other housemate stuck up for her being so aggressively bullied like that. It was quite unbelievable.

But then I guess you have to look at the bully. I agree with Agent Sparrow that, since it's always the attractive young(er) women he attacks, his problem is clearly a deeply-rooted jealousy of those he aspires - but will never quite manage - to be like, and the resultant bitterness. 

The sad fact is that Mr. Burns is a miserable failure. He is still, somehow, desperately clinging by his fake nails to the crumbling cliff-edge of twenty-year-old minor pop fame, yet what does he do nowadays? Do 80% of the audience of 'CBB' even have the foggiest who, or what, Dead Or Alive were? I think not. As such, other than being a figure of grotesque fascination for the Heat generation alongside the likes of Abi Titmuss and Rebecca Loos, what is he for? All I can think is that he has spent two decades gradually transforming his head into a hideous joke that could have been achieved a lot more cheaply and quickly with the aid of papier mache.  

Traci Bingham has every right under the sun to like him or love him or whatever the fuck she thinks fit (the most amazing thing is that she manages to!) and well, hey, _he_ may be convinced that he's smarter than she is, but then being the deluded, fucked up wankpipe he is, he (a) would say that and (b) is naturally wrong. And I failed to grasp the actual words he used, but did I even detect a racist slur in that venomous diatribe of his...?

There is no future for Burns. He will die a hollow shell with an emotional equilibrium that will make Michael Barrymore look like a very well-adjusted guy. And he knows it.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Traci Bingham has every right under the sun to like him or love him or whatever the fuck she thinks fit (the most amazing thing is that she manages to!) and well, hey, _he_ may be convinced that he's smarter than she is, but then being the deluded, fucked up wankpipe he is, he (a) would say that and (b) is naturally wrong. And I failed to grasp the actual words he used, but did I even detect a racist slur in that venomous diatribe of his...?




I think PB is more intelligent than bada bing.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 20, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> Galloway was, of course (as he doesnt drink) completely sober.  His not saying a blody word was fucking disgraceful - even if the Bing had been a right pain in the arse earlier on.



Is it me or does he always take the blokes side when theres an arguement going on?


----------



## belboid (Jan 20, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Is it me or does he always take the blokes side when theres an arguement going on?


he certainly does seem to doesn't he?  A vague sticking up for Chantelle last night, but very vague.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 20, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I think PB is more intelligent than bada bing.


But isn't the popular perception of her mental capabilities fogged by all the LA/beach babe/Summer state culture stereotypes? She may not articulate herself as edgily as Frank Sideb - I mean, Pete Burns, but isn't that just part and parcel of the cultural mannerisms of her geographical location? There are many accents or natures that are classically derided as denoting lesser intelligence, but it's not the reality of the situation. Perhaps Burns' motormouthed observations themselves merely stem from years of bitterness...?

Incidentally, I caught Bingham's sister Jennifer being interviewed over the phone on 'BBLB' this morning, and the way the presenters, guests and audience mocked her for her stereotypically perceived vacancy (based on the enthusiasm and superlatives of her speech) was very sad. Especially as this display was not visible to her. 

There are fierce minds that hide their lights under bushels.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 20, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> he certainly does seem to doesn't he?  A vague sticking up for Chantelle last night, but very vague.



Yes - and only when he discovered that the nominations had been seen by all. What's the betting he would have stuck up for Chantelle had they not seen the nominations?

And if Preston had been so upset by Maggot's (supposed) ragging of Chantelle, why the fuck didn't he stop it at the time?


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Let it go love.  All that anger is not good for you and it only gives him a power over you so just deep breaths and let it all float away.........



No!  I cherish my anger!  I might put it go good use to rip all the wallpaper that the previous owner stuck on my living room ceiling.

anger is good, and healthy!


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> But isn't the popular perception of her mental capabilities fogged by all the LA/beach babe/Summer state culture stereotypes? She may not articulate herself as edgily as Frank Sideb - I mean, Pete Burns, but isn't that just part and parcel of the cultural mannerisms of her geographical location? There are many accents or natures that are classically derided as denoting lesser intelligence, but it's not the reality of the situation. Perhaps Burns' motormouthed observations themselves merely stem from years of bitterness...?
> 
> Incidentally, I caught Bingham's sister Jennifer being interviewed over the phone on 'BBLB' this morning, and the way the presenters, guests and audience mocked her for her stereotypically perceived vacancy (based on the enthusiasm and superlatives of her speech) was very sad. Especially as this display was not visible to her.
> 
> There are fierce minds that hide their lights under bushels.



Tracy has articulated her thoughts rather well on a couple of occasions.  She doesn't talk shite all the time and seems to like to keep herself to herself, and I thought the explanation of her painting was very endearing.

How can a man who wears a monkey coat and who insists on insulting and humillianting people for no reason be that intelligent?  Who wants to have that kind of _intelligence_, anyway?


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Yes - and only when he discovered that the nominations had been seen by all. What's the betting he would have stuck up for Chantelle had they not seen the nominations?
> 
> And if Preston had been so upset by Maggot's (supposed) ragging of Chantelle, why the fuck didn't he stop it at the time?


didn't he say in the diary room, as they were nominating maggot, that he'd been yelling the answers to her while maggot was asking?

bear in mind - we don't see all of it in the highlights - i certainly have no way of knowing whether galloway has taken a womans side during an argument just because they haven't shown it in the evening show.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 20, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Tracy has articulated her thoughts rather well on a couple of occasions.  She doesn't talk shite all the time and seems to like to keep herself to herself, and I thought the explanation of her painting was very endearing.


I quite agree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think the perception that she is intellectally challenged is based on little more than her accent, her attractiveness and the fact that she was in a marginally popular TV series about some sparsely-clad coastguards ten or so years back...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> But isn't the popular perception of her mental capabilities fogged by all the LA/beach babe/Summer state culture stereotypes? She may not articulate herself as edgily as Frank Sideb - I mean, Pete Burns, but isn't that just part and parcel of the cultural mannerisms of her geographical location? There are many accents or natures that are classically derided as denoting lesser intelligence, but it's not the reality of the situation. Perhaps Burns' motormouthed observations themselves merely stem from years of bitterness...?
> 
> Incidentally, I caught Bingham's sister Jennifer being interviewed over the phone on 'BBLB' this morning, and the way the presenters, guests and audience mocked her for her stereotypically perceived vacancy (based on the enthusiasm and superlatives of her speech) was very sad. Especially as this display was not visible to her.
> 
> There are fierce minds that hide their lights under bushels.



Yes there are deceptively fierce minds that are hard to immediately discern. And I'm not saying Traci is thick. And I'm not saying the barbie doll thing doesn't camouflage things. But she has exhibited nothing - whether subtle or indirectly that leads me to think she has anything other than a mediocre mind.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> I quite agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No it comes from the fact that what she says is never very interesting.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 20, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> How can a man who wears a monkey coat and who insists on insulting and humillianting people for no reason be that intelligent?  Who wants to have that kind of _intelligence_, anyway?



It's quite simply not intelligence.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 20, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> No it comes from the fact that what she says is never very interesting.


But that's still better than talking incessantly and for 95% of it to be deluded, fucked up, narcissistic, rotten-minded, dead-eyed, hollow-souled cruelty.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> But that's still better than talking incessantly and for 95% of it to be deluded, fucked up, narcissistic, rotten-minded, dead-eyed, hollow-souled cruelty.




Yes she's a far nicer person. Most all the women I know are far more intelligent than Traci.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2006)

I've said before that I do think Traci does dumb herself down a bit, probably due to her previous vocational experience, but I do think she's smarter than she lets on. And if you watch carefully you can see it - she's subtle, but IMPO underneath the smile that can seem slightly vacuous at times she's actually pretty on the ball. She's just not in your face about it. She's quietly and modestly intelligent.

When it comes to this though... 




			
				exosculate said:
			
		

> No it comes from the fact that what she says is never very interesting.


I personally have seen Traci come out with quite interesting insights, but that aside, in that environment and being part of the target group (i.e. a young woman), would _you_ make a point of making yourself noticed?


----------



## Elektra (Jan 20, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Is it me or does he always take the blokes side when theres an arguement going on?



GG did the same thing when Barrymore had that wierd argument in the kitchen with Dennis that went on forever - nuthin'. Then the minute Rula opened her mouth, GG jumped all over her. The camera cut to Barrymore clocking this cowardly dynamic so I reckon he's got GG's number and will use it when the time's right.

GG did exactly the same thing after the punishment nominations when, following an interminable monologue from Barrymore, Rula softly protested her innocence of GG's charge that she going out to win. Pete shut her up, Rula protested, and GG came out with the accusation that she was paranoid.

Anyone who's been through the stalinoid left knows it has a nasty culture of bullying, so The Party and GG make a nice fit.


----------



## 43mhz (Jan 20, 2006)

Preston looks a lot like a young Morrissey..

as you were.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 20, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Anyone who's been through the stalinoid left knows it has a nasty culture of bullying, so The Party and GG make a nice fit.


I'm not convinced that Galloway really has any political affiliations - he just needs something to kick against self-righteously. If all UK politics drifted left wing, I have no doubt that he would form his own neo-Fascist breakaway group.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 20, 2006)

43mhz said:
			
		

> Preston looks a lot like a young Morrissey..
> 
> as you were.


A little, maybe...in any case, his band is named after a track on the first Morrissey solo album, which is a stone cold classic.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 20, 2006)

BBC news ticker says Pete's coat made from Colabus.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> BBC news ticker says Pete's coat made from Colabus.



Ermm What's that then?

Surely it's made from all the females he's hung drawn and quatered over his miserable, vicious life.


----------



## STFC (Jan 20, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> BBC news ticker says Pete's coat made from Colabus.



Colobus Monkey


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2006)

Surely it's made from all the females he's hung drawn and quatered over his miserable, vicious life.


All female monkeys then?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 20, 2006)

It seems Endemol didn't inform Pete that his coat had been taken for testing by the police - he's just spent ages looking for it when the suitcases came back, went to visit the diary room and came out again with a face like thunder.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 20, 2006)

STFC Loyal said:
			
		

> Colobus Monkey




You're right it's colobus not colabus.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Surely it's made from all the females he's hung drawn and quatered over his miserable, vicious life.



Either that or 101 dalmatians. Actually, he looks awfully like Glenn Close in the live action film version!


----------



## Cloud (Jan 20, 2006)

I think your all missing the point that these people are celebrities milking the publicity for every penny and anyone who makes their life miserable (Pete) gets my support 

I mean... when did you ever do two weeks work for 150K and enjoy it? 

waits for obligatory "I did" response


----------



## Flashman (Jan 20, 2006)

43mhz said:
			
		

> Preston looks a lot like a young Morrissey..
> 
> as you were.













Can't really see it myself. How fucking gorgeous is Mozzer there though?   I'm not even gay ffs.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> It seems Endemol didn't inform Pete that his coat had been taken for testing by the police - he's just spent ages looking for it when the suitcases came back, went to visit the diary room and came out again with a face like thunder.


Best thing I've heard all day!   

Though I imagine this means some poor person will be getting it in the neck later today....


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 20, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Surely it's made from all the females he's hung drawn and quatered over his miserable, vicious life.


  

Maybe that incessant lip-licking thing he does is his own peculiar lizard-like (read: reptilian) take on that Lecter _'f-f-f-f-f-f'_ teeth-baring tic...


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2006)

STFC Loyal said:
			
		

> Colobus Monkey



I can see the resemblance...

seriously, how on Earth could someone bring themselves to wear a coat like that, it doesnt' even look good!


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 20, 2006)

Cloud said:
			
		

> I think your all missing the point that these people are celebrities milking the publicity for every penny and anyone who makes their life miserable (Pete) gets my support



"Milking the publicity for every penny" is precisely what (former) celebrities are supposed to do. That, on its own, doesn't make them monsters deserving of the abuse Burns has been dishing out to Traci this week.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 20, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> seriously, how on Earth could someone bring themselves to wear a coat like that, it doesnt' even look good!


It's a fucking disgrace, that's what it is.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> "Milking the publicity for every penny" is precisely what (former) celebrities are supposed to do. That, on its own, doesn't make them monsters deserving of the abuse Burns has been dishing out to Traci this week.




Here, Here!


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 20, 2006)

Cloud said:
			
		

> I mean... when did you ever do two weeks work for 150K and enjoy it?



It's only Barrymoron that's on 150K – the others are on less, many of them much less.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 20, 2006)

STFC Loyal said:
			
		

> Colobus Monkey



Hmmm...saw a pic of offending coat and it certainly does look like that.
Bollocks. I thought (hoped) that it was all a wind up.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2006)

I think the next CBB they do should feature one of the TV psychologists they use for the normal one.

I used to work with one of them!

Oh, and totally agree with this...




			
				andy2002 said:
			
		

> "Milking the publicity for every penny" is precisely what (former) celebrities are supposed to do. That, on its own, doesn't make them monsters deserving of the abuse Burns has been dishing out to Traci this week.


I hate the blaming the victim mentality whatever form it takes...


----------



## Wookey (Jan 20, 2006)

> I think your all missing the point that these people are celebrities milking the publicity for every penny and anyone who makes their life miserable (Pete) gets my support



Pete's doing it for money too. So he's being deliberately nasty to earn a wage. Not even debt collectors are that bad.

Bullying for cash. Niiiice. Like that's going to earn my respect.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 20, 2006)

Someone said:
			
		

> Here, Here!



It's "hear, hear!" by the way. Taken from "hear, all ye good people, hear what this brilliant and eloquent speaker has to say!" apparantly.

 

Here, hare here.


----------



## STFC (Jan 20, 2006)

Cloud said:
			
		

> I think your all missing the point that these people are celebrities milking the publicity for every penny and anyone who makes their life miserable (Pete) gets my support



Bullies don't get my support, whether their victims are celebrities or not. Pete Burns deserves a slap. I reckon people are fooled by the hotpants and high heels. He's still a bloke, albeit a very odd one, and any bloke I know who carried on like he did would have found themselves on the wrong end of a right hook.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 20, 2006)

STFC Loyal said:
			
		

> Bullies don't get my support, whether their victims are celebrities or not. Pete Burns deserves a slap. I reckon people are fooled by the hotpants and high heels. He's still a bloke, albeit a very odd one, and any bloke I know who carried on like he did would have found themselves on the wrong end of a right hook.



Hear, hear!


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Hmmm...saw a pic of offending coat and it certainly does look like that.
> Bollocks. I thought (hoped) that it was all a wind up.



I hoped it was a wind up too...    

That's really really really bad times 100000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> It's "hear, hear!" by the way. Taken from "hear, all ye good people, hear what this brilliant and eloquent speaker has to say!" apparantly.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, hare here.



Oh dear, I knew that...am teaching homophones today...was taking the piss.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 20, 2006)

Cloud said:
			
		

> I think your all missing the point that these people are celebrities milking the publicity for every penny and anyone who makes their life miserable (Pete) gets my support


are you taking the piss?

because someone is a celebrity and might be playing up to the camera's that means they can be attacked in a vicious and spiteful way by another celebrity's in their quest to put on a show? 

no fucking way.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 20, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Oh dear, I knew that...am teaching homophones today...was taking the piss.



Glad to here it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2006)

STFC Loyal said:
			
		

> Bullies don't get my support, whether their victims are celebrities or not. Pete Burns deserves a slap. I reckon people are fooled by the hotpants and high heels. He's still a bloke, albeit a very odd one, and any bloke I know who carried on like he did would have found themselves on the wrong end of a right hook.


Actually tbh, I think it's amazing how often people get away with this sort of behaviour with no or little repercussions. And of course while he might lose some potential friends this way, there are always people who are attracted to total bitches because they think they are so much more exciting to be around than "nice" people.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Glad to here it.



Note my name is Rutita...not Someone..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Actually tbh, I think it's amazing how often people get away with this sort of behaviour with no or little repercussions. And of course while he might lose some potential friends this way, there are always people who are attracted to total bitches because they think they are so much more exciting to be around than "nice" people.



Yes, until the bitching is turned in their direction.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 20, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Note my name is Rutita...not Someone..



Well I was trying not to embarrass you, you see? 

All's well that ends well anyhoo.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Yes, until the bitching is turned in their direction.


It doesn't always though. Surely this is the way cliques work? Bitching is generally directed at the outside in order to keep the group together. Until of course a person in the group does something the other don't agree with, and then you're quite right, bitchiness and expulsion await.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 20, 2006)

any news on the legality of the coat even though its not gorilla?  
Repugnant whatever it is


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 20, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> any news on the legality of the coat even though its not gorilla?
> Repugnant whatever it is



Only that Pete's completely unrepentent. This from digitalspy.co.uk

Pete is not taking the loss of his fur coat well. The police removed Pete's fur coat yesterday after a number of viewers complained about its illegality.

Unimpressed with its extraction, Pete declared: "It's not a victory for the fur campaigners. People want what they can't have - that's why there are perfumes called 'Addict' and 'Poison.' It's stifling human freedom! I hope there's a huge demand for gorilla fur coats. Every one I ever see, I'll buy."

Pete revealed that he had spoken to one of the "top dogs" of Big Brother, and that the police had interviewed both Big Brother people, himself and Michael. "Rather than letting the police in the house on Friday," he explained, "they've confiscated it."


----------



## STFC (Jan 20, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Only that Pete's completely unrepentent. This from digitalspy.co.uk
> 
> Pete is not taking the loss of his fur coat well. The police removed Pete's fur coat yesterday after a number of viewers complained about its illegality.
> 
> ...



Good. The other housemates are too spineless to pull him up for his behaviour, so at least he's getting wound up about the old bill nicking his coat. Looking forward to watching tonight.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 20, 2006)

PETE: There are old ladies on council estates getting robbed, and they arrest my coat.
GEORGE: Maybe it was Jodie's revenge.
PETE: They should have arrested her saggy tits.

Doesn't quite work Pete, does it?


----------



## pk (Jan 20, 2006)

I believe the ALF might have a gift for him when he's evicted.

It would make a change from targetting innocent people and digging up corpses.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 20, 2006)

Who's out tonight then, do we reckon?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 20, 2006)

Ziggy Stardust.


----------



## belboid (Jan 20, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Who's out tonight then, do we reckon?


Rula Lenska (8/15), Traci Bingham (5/2), Maggot (28/1)
looks fairly clear cut from that!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 20, 2006)

Awww...I don't want any of them to go. I think they should stay in there for ever and ever with us watching them....


----------



## Elektra (Jan 20, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> GEORGE: Maybe it was Jodie's revenge.


He's STILL having a go at Jodie? Such a small man.

So he sat and watched inches away while Traci was told that she's an L.A. whore, only after men for their money, nothing behind the tits, stupid, black-don't crack, "you lot" go a bit "dusty" on top after a certain age, a bitch, that "bitch" is part of her (black) language ... 

And GG has the fackin NERVE to style himself as a latter-day Spartacus figure, sticking up for the vulnerable against bullies? Delusional or what?


----------



## Cloud (Jan 20, 2006)

jeez you people don't know quality entertainment when you see it lolol

Just hope they give em plenty of booze tonight and a fight breaks out or something.

[Disclaimer] I honestly don't normally watch Big Brother


----------



## Elektra (Jan 20, 2006)

Cloud said:
			
		

> jeez you people don't know quality entertainment when you see it lolol


Not mutually exclusive.


----------



## tommers (Jan 20, 2006)

pete is fucking awful.  To see him being so smug last night after being such a horrible human being really wound me up.  all the "I wiped the floor with her", "I just did it for a laugh", he thinks he's such a clever witty raconteur but all he actually is is a self-obsessed prick. 

his whole personality is concerned with himself.  he "doesn't care" what anybody thinks about his coat, he thinks it's OK to trample all over other people's feelings just so that he can have a laugh.  everything is devoted to how he feels and he seems to have absolutely no concept of how his actions affect others.

or, he's just putting it all on in an effort to get out.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 20, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Not mutually exclusive.



Sorry 

Huge generalizations R US


----------



## *factotum* (Jan 20, 2006)

i normally abhor violence, but i really do hope that washed-up, rascist old drag queen bitch gets a good kicking when he gets out....


----------



## Cloud (Jan 20, 2006)

*factotum* said:
			
		

> i normally abhor violence, but i really do hope that washed-up, rascist old drag queen bitch gets a good kicking when he gets out....



Fight with your gob is pete's style


Have you never been on a fight room before?


----------



## *factotum* (Jan 20, 2006)

Cloud said:
			
		

> Fight with your gob is pete's style
> 
> 
> Have you never been on a fight room before?



nope! can you recommend one??


----------



## Cloud (Jan 20, 2006)

*factotum* said:
			
		

> nope! can you recommend one??



I'm not sure if they still do one on Yahoo Chat.

They used to have a voice chat fight room but I belive you can only access it by signing into the US yahoo.com and registering a name under the US. 

You might be able to access it by yahoo messenger but I've only ever logged in via java/internet explorer.

It's under voice chat/fight rooms if it's still there. If you have an existing yahoo login just go to yahoo.com and login to chat otherwise register a new name and pick your location as US.

Can be well funny if the right people are on.


----------



## *factotum* (Jan 20, 2006)

a VOICE fight room??!!   christ that sounds brutal!!!

im too much of a pansy for all this i think!


----------



## Cloud (Jan 20, 2006)

*factotum* said:
			
		

> a VOICE fight room??!!   christ that sounds brutal!!!
> 
> im too much of a pansy for all this i think!




Check it out LOL you will be amazed. Just looked it's still there.

I'm really suprised they haven't got rid of it by now... don't go there if your easily offended as anything goes. 

Yank thing I guess although there's a fair share of us 'Limey fucks'


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 20, 2006)

Okay, I've posted spoilers from tonight's show over on the *third eviction* thread - don't read it if you don't want to know the running order.

Could there be two evictions tonight?


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 20, 2006)

Almost as pointless as Ninjaboy


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 20, 2006)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Almost as pointless as Ninjaboy


 <--- click me


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> It doesn't always though. Surely this is the way cliques work? Bitching is generally directed at the outside in order to keep the group together.



I agree with you to some extent...just want to add that cliques, IME, like any other social grouping  operate with hierarchial order...everyone is more than a tad scared of Pete and his vicious outbursts at the moment, hence nobody defended Tracey. 

The thing to break cliques, just like any other 'exclusive' group is when someone gets too big for their boots and takes the 'your not in our gang thing' too far....Other peoples misfortunate can be funny but we are not all twisted to the same extreme. We may conect on some levels but, even in the closest of friendships, there is often a lot of hating and issues going on.

Pete has now done this, over stepped the mark. Got too big for his stillettos...He will be up for eviction next, if the others have a chance to get into the DR and nominate. He's a high maintinence liability. Not to mention a scarey, spoilt, twisted, selfish, sexist, racist, twat.

Worst of it is, he's obviously quite worldly, intelligent and articulate. Just a shame that he uses the power these qualities afford him, to kick people when they are down/ defenseless. Sure I see the guy's got issues, that he's sensitive, defensive and disfunctional...but so are alot of us.......it isn't any excuse to behave in the way he does.

rant over, as you were.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 20, 2006)

Tea anyone?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 20, 2006)

Mine's white, strong, no sugar thanks


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2006)

Cloud said:
			
		

> Tea anyone?



Camomile please...put three bags in.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 21, 2006)

FIGHT TIME..............

Barrymore versus Rodman.

(Cigarettes)


----------



## babymoongeese (Jan 21, 2006)

Damn the adverts - was getting good then!!

Barrymore has lost it again


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 21, 2006)

Absolutely awesome.

Go Dennis, go Dennis!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 21, 2006)

I think Barrymore is mentally unwell.


----------



## Greebozz (Jan 21, 2006)

I have always liked Barrymore but I am begining to go off him lately, with the cigarette argument with Dennis I felt he was trying to humiliate Dennis in his approach.  He could have made a joke out of it, I found it rather unpleasent, barrymore is acting a bit like a catty little twat.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2006)

Greebozz said:
			
		

> I have always liked Barrymore but I am begining to go off him lately, with the cigarette argument with Dennis I felt he was trying to humiliate Dennis in his approach.  He could have made a joke out of it, I found it rather unpleasent, barrymore is acting a bit like a catty little twat.



It's not the first time he has picked a fight with Dennis.
The other day he did it when Dennis made a general comment about what the producers of the programme are doing and said something about 'TV shit'. Barrymore twisted it and took it very personally and started saying I don't like 'Basketball shit and blah blah'. Dennis' comment was not aimed at people who work in TV it was a general observation about BB. Barrymore got very irrate and aggressive and then accused Dennis of being aggressive and goading him...It was actually the other way round and how Dennis didn't tell he to fuck off I don't know. I would have, I hate that kind of paranoid manipulative behaviour. The man has problems but he is quite smart at using the groups' reverence of him to abuse other people...He did that with Jodie as well.

I hope Dennis put him in his place. Interesting though why Bullymore keeps attacking Dennis. Maybe because he thinks that if it all kicks off, the other HMs will protect him/ be on his side?


----------



## foo (Jan 21, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> So he sat and watched inches away while Traci was told that she's an L.A. whore, only after men for their money, nothing behind the tits, stupid, black-don't crack, "you lot" go a bit "dusty" on top after a certain age, a bitch, that "bitch" is part of her (black) language ...
> 
> And GG has the fackin NERVE to style himself as a latter-day Spartacus figure, sticking up for the vulnerable against bullies? Delusional or what?



when he was coming out with that bile, traci seemed understandably and visibly shocked but didn't really know what to do. 

i wish she'd laid into him, but as with lots of spitefully erudite and witty bullies, you know you're in for the long haul and it'll be relentless. they'll probably slaughter you even more fiercly for having the nerve to challenge them. he really doesn't give a fuck about anyone. after that outburst, i've switched - i don't even find pete entertaining any more. 

does anyone know if the rumours about george's constituants wanting to be rid of him when he gets out are true? he would fucking deserve it imo. also, when him and pete have their chats, they remind me of two bitter old geezas down the working men's club slagging of their missus'    - both of them have _huge_ issues with women. 

prophet will laugh - last night my youngest son gave me a 15 minute lecture as to why maggot is the only decent human being in the house   i must admit, i'm changing my view because i'm now not finding the nastiness of some of the others 'entertaining' at all...


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 21, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> does anyone know if the rumours about george's constituants wanting to be rid of him when he gets out are true? he would fucking deserve it imo.



It's impossible for anyone to remove GG from the House of Commons until the next election, unless he commits some serious crime or such thing.


----------



## foo (Jan 21, 2006)

is it? can't his consituants kick up a fuss and lobby to get him out? (if they so choose of course). 

_are_ they up in arms LL? or is this just media stirring?

edit: surely he should be working. or has he taken it as holiday?


----------



## han (Jan 21, 2006)

Foo - yes, I agree that George and Pete have severe issues with women - they can't stand them! 

They are both the nastiest and most emotionally damaged people to have ever been on Big Brother,  think. The main reasons why they haven't yet been voted out is a) they are bullies and people are scared of them and b) people on the inside cannot see what two-faced b*stards they both are!

It's such a shame that Rula went out, last night. In fact I don't think Maggot (although a bit spineless) or Traci deserved to go out either. I'm warming to Traci now, she hasn't been horrible to anyone, neither has Chantelle. If either of them could win, that'd be grand.   




			
				tommers said:
			
		

> his whole personality is concerned with himself.  he "doesn't care" what anybody thinks about his coat, he thinks it's OK to trample all over other people's feelings just so that he can have a laugh.  everything is devoted to how he feels and he seems to have absolutely no concept of how his actions affect others.



Yep, he's horrible. Like a tranny Gollum.


----------



## foo (Jan 21, 2006)

yeh, but hasn't pete been nominated by his housemates, twice i think. 

i caught rula's bit with davina - i thought she showed a lot of dignity. i liked her better than when she was in the house   ...but then i'm not great with chakras, chanting and bestiality


----------



## han (Jan 21, 2006)

This link  shows Galloway's dire performance as an MP. Not only does he rarely turn up to the commons, but he also claims hundreds of thousands of pounds in _EXPENSES_ from the taxpayer's purse.

He was absent for the vote for/against the Civil Partnership bill, which implies that he doesn't care about gay rights.....

He's a class A tosser, and being on BB will have done him no favours. I reckon his career is pretty ruined after this. He's so arrogant that he thinks it's probably going to increase his popularity!!  

He was noticably 'outside' the group at the table last night when the others were drinking wine. Clearly they know now what a nasty piece of work he is (because of seeing him nominating them).


----------



## han (Jan 21, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> yeh, but hasn't pete been nominated by his housemates, twice i think......



oh yes!




			
				foo said:
			
		

> i caught rula's bit with davina - i thought she showed a lot of dignity



Yep she was very good - she said she had no regrets and that it was a positive experience...thankfully she hasn't been damaged by the experience!


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 21, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> is it? can't his consituants kick up a fuss and lobby to get him out? (if they so choose of course).
> 
> _are_ they up in arms LL? or is this just media stirring?
> 
> edit: surely he should be working. or has he taken it as holiday?



I've no idea how widespread the unrest might be in his constituency, but I'm certain that, once elected, a Member of Parliament is practically immune until he/she has to next face election.


----------



## sparkling (Jan 21, 2006)

I was out last night and so missed everything.  Can someone give me an update...Rula out?  How did the eviction go?  Was she booed etc?

Also whats the situation between Dennis and Bullymore has there been another row?

Info please I have withdrawal symptoms and am thinking of cancelling future Friday nights out....not that I am hooked or anything on this rubbish tv.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 21, 2006)

There are local council elections in May. George said the other day Respect where making a big push for these. Any anger towards him could be reflected in the vote for Respect candidates at these elections.
Quite like George myself so   . I think he'll be out on Wednesday though.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 21, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I was out last night and so missed everything.  Can someone give me an update...Rula out?  How did the eviction go?  Was she booed etc?
> 
> Also whats the situation between Dennis and Bullymore has there been another row?
> 
> Info please I have withdrawal symptoms and am thinking of cancelling future Friday nights out....not that I am hooked or anything on this rubbish tv.


It sounded like boos and cheers 

Am sure I heard Davina say to Rula (when she hugged her) that it was Pete's fans who were booing. 

On the whole the reception was good. And it was fun to watch the squirm-making cat thing again and to see Rula's reactions to the headlines - I pissed myself at the Sun's "Pussy Pratt"   

So, yoga video, part in a soap or sommat else for Rula? All after a trip to the hairdressers and a cermonial burning of those leggings and leg-warmers of course


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 21, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> I've no idea how widespread the unrest might be in his constituency, but I'm certain that, once elected, a Member of Parliament is practically immune until he/she has to next face election.



"Unrest"? What is an MP "immune" from once ensconced in their seat?


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 21, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> "Unrest"? What is an MP "immune" from once ensconced in their seat?



Try reading the thread.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 21, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> Try reading the thread.



Try answering my question.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 21, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Try answering my question.



Give me one reason why I should. And then I still probably wouldn't.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 21, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> Give me one reason why I should. And then I still probably wouldn't.



Oh, I see, playing the auld "I'm holier-than-thou" schtick.   I don't have to give you a reason but it would be courteous of you if you were to answer the question but that isn't you - non? You don't "do" courtesy.

So let me say this: I find your language a little dramatic - what do you mean by "unrest", for instance?  That's okay, don't answer. I would imagine that any reply you were to give me would be the usual egotistical nonsense.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 21, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> I don't have to give you a reason but it would be courteous of you if you were to answer the question but that isn't you - non? You don't "do" courtesy.



I've experienced fuck-all courtesy from you over the years, mate.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 21, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> I've experienced fuck-all courtesy from you over the years, mate.



Really? Doctor, heal thyself.


----------



## sparkling (Jan 21, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> It sounded like boos and cheers
> 
> Am sure I heard Davina say to Rula (when she hugged her) that it was Pete's fans who were booing.
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 21, 2006)

*early eviction odds update*

Georgeous George: 2.42
Michael "OCD" Barrymore: 4.50
The Bingster: 4.90
Pete Burns: 5.3
Rodders: 23.00
Maggot: 36.00
Preston: 75.00
Paris Travelodge: 85.00

Barring earthquakes and other major disasters Traci and George will almost certainly be up for the boot. It's a double eviction so we need at least one more name: Michael (probably) and Dennis (possibly) will do. It doesn't look like Pete will be up this week, the odds lie. Sorry!
So who's the most hated - George or Michael? Or will the traditional anti-female bias result in our Traci taking the walk of shame? Will Endemol fix it and jetison the surplus housemates (Hi Maggot!) in an attempt to keep the "big beasts" in 'till the final day?
Who goes? You decide (well, sort of)...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 21, 2006)

> Paris Travelodge: 85.00


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 21, 2006)

Good news!

They're nominating right now and Georgeous George hasn't been allowed to cast his vote - he got caught discussing noms again.

It looks like Endemol have decided he's expendable, they're throwing him to the lions. He should be out first on weds. He doesn't look very indefatigable at the moment.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 21, 2006)

I want George to stay - he's pretended to be a cat, he's dressed up as a vampire and the Fonz, who knows what the crazy scamp will get up to next!? 

I'd like to see Burns and Barrymore go next, with Burns being assassinated on the steps of the BB house by the military wing of Peta.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 21, 2006)

Burns and eithe barrymore or george would be my choices, something or someone has to break up their three way bitchfest


----------



## White Lotus (Jan 21, 2006)

Barrymore out, for me.  Mainly because I can hardly make out a word he says with that mumbling.  Partly because I've seen saner-looking people in mental hospitals.  And oh yes, because I'd hate to think he got to stay in the house for a long time because the public like and approve of him.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 21, 2006)

Barrymore

He's starting to drift from the pack imo but then again the recent TV from the diary room incident won't be forgotten and I think George is going up almost certainly.

Maybe George, Barrymore and Pete


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 21, 2006)

i cant wait for pete to go, he is a cunt of the highest order.......thinks people are outraged at his appearance?? get over yourself, outraged because hes a complete vile bullying wanker


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 21, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> So was Hitler. Burn the evil witch!


Yeah but Hitler was a vegetarian   

Burn Chantelle!


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 21, 2006)

What was Barrymore like, winding up Dennis over the fags thing so that he (Barrymore) could make Dennis over react, then he could look all hurt and say "Ooh, where did that come from?" & have people feel sorry for him (in his mind).  Then when Dennis started shouting and stuff, Barrymore stood back all quiet and happy.  You could see it in his face "There, that's one - I'm happy now".

Tosser.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah chantelle seriously need evicting but you know she is in there fo the scenery


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 21, 2006)

Cloud said:
			
		

> yeah chantelle seriously need evicting but you know she is in there fo the scenery


She likes the views from the windows, you mean?


----------



## rowan (Jan 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Good news!
> 
> They're nominating right now and Georgeous George hasn't been allowed to cast his vote - he got caught discussing noms again.
> 
> It looks like Endemol have decided he's expendable, they're throwing him to the lions. He should be out first on weds. He doesn't look very indefatigable at the moment.



Hopefully they'll put him up for eviction even if he isn't nominated


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 22, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> Hopefully they'll put him up for eviction even if he isn't nominated



Trust me - he's nominated all right.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 22, 2006)

maggot: "he's a smarty twat. he's a smarmy older man."


----------



## rowan (Jan 22, 2006)

Galloway in a pink leotard!   http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=1630


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 22, 2006)

Trying to evoke through the medium of robotic dancing "the slight feeling of bewilderment when a small puppy won't come to you when called".
Something I never thought (or even imagined) I'd see tbh.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh dear. Goodbye George.
Im sure they're inventing these tasks for the sole reason of discrediting  Galloway.
To the theme of Kraftwerk too.


----------



## Greebozz (Jan 22, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Oh dear. Goodbye George.
> Im sure they're inventing these tasks for the sole reason of discrediting  Galloway.
> To the theme of Kraftwerk too.




Fantastic photo, can't wait for tonight. Not that Galloway much help in discrediting himself,  That bit when he was in the diary room with Pete, when he suggested to BB that they should workout some secret financial backhander to Pete to smooth over the coat issue, which he would tactfully leave the room for.  Sound pretty clued up on these sorts of things hey George.

On a different matter I could not sleep last night and watched the streaming of Maggot and Traci alone in the sofa room.  They really clicked together it was really go to watch, apart from the time when Traci started to do endless BB commercials and sounded like a Barbie doll having her string pulled.
I really think that there was something going on between them.  New love interest in the house I kid you not.


----------



## Jayshat (Jan 22, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> oh yes!
> Yep she was very good - she said she had no regrets and that it was a positive experience...thankfully she hasn't been damaged by the experience!



Yes, how dignified was she about George the little twat after he shafted her. 
What a hateful, pompous, egomaniac, short arse berk. OUT!!!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 22, 2006)

Greebozz said:
			
		

> I really think that there was something going on between them.  New love interest in the house I kid you not.



Yeah, the Tracy and Maggot show was quite sweet and utterly surreal. They're going to drive up to Scotland together to see some castles or something. Traci wanted to drop in and surprise that sweet old Sir Jimmy ("Maaaggot, why doesn't he have a girlfriend?!") on the way.
Maggot, meanwhile, is operating under the dawning realization that maybe, just maybe he could be the first GLC member to get it on with a Baywatch babe. The pressure is killing him!
Traci is one of those people that really shouldn't drink.   

(noms ready in ten mins).


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Tracy and Maggot show was quite sweet and utterly surreal. They're going to drive up to Scotland together to see some castles or something. Traci wanted to drop in and surprise that sweet old Sir Jimmy ("Maaaggot, why doesn't he have a girlfriend?!") on the way.
> Maggot, meanwhile, is operating under the dawning realization that maybe, just maybe he could be the first GLC member to get it on with a Baywatch babe. The pressure is killing him!
> Traci is one of those people that really shouldn't drink.
> 
> (noms ready in ten mins).


i watche all that too. she was kind of drunk but definately actively flirting.  "Tell me more about history"... twas riveting.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Maggot, meanwhile, is operating under the dawning realization that maybe, just maybe he could be the first GLC member to get it on with a Baywatch babe. The pressure is killing him!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 22, 2006)

This week's nominations (2 evicted on weds):
George, Dennis and Chantelle.

Another surprise there - I'd expected George and Dennis, but Chantelle? This is quite tough on Rodman, who's been good value recently. He'll more than likely go second on weds unless Chantelle loses support bigtime.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 22, 2006)

I take back my "Burn Chantelle" comment - was only a sad joke from a sad lady who is living her saturday nights vicariously through the cbb house - ok 

Chantelle cant go


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 22, 2006)

Doesn't it finish this Friday? That means theres still 6 left after wednesdays double eviction. How are they going to fit 6 eviction speeches in 2 days? They'll have to chuck out another 2 on Thursday to leave 4 for the final nights extended show. Shame its going to get so squashed towards the end.

Just aswell Galloway goes out on wednesday as at least it he'll get a bit of time with his Davina interview maybe he can finally get some politics broadcast. Then a couple of days doing the talk show circuit (Richard n Judy etc) while the interest is still there.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 22, 2006)

*oddsflash*

Georgeous George: 1.25
Rodders: 5.1
Paris Travelodge: 40.00

That looks, ahem... fairly conclusive.


----------



## silentNate (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm afraid that I just find Chantelle a bit wet really- wet and insufferably boring compared to the rest...
Can't believe they didn't nominate Barrymore as watching his nervous breakdown is becoming harder and harder.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 22, 2006)

It'll def be George out on Weds, and I'm pretty sure Chantelle will be the second. Dennis has been a lot more entertaining recently whereas Chantelle, sweet as she is, has given all she's got to give


----------



## Greebozz (Jan 22, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> It'll def be George out on Weds, and I'm pretty sure Chantelle will be the second. Dennis has been a lot more entertaining recently whereas Chantelle, sweet as she is, has given all she's got to give




I agree with you totally in sentiment but am not sure Chantelle will go I hope that Dennis stays, he is comming over as a really nice guy.  Then again I quite like watching Chantells sulky face as she is eating.  That Preston and Chantelle thing feels really old.


----------



## silentNate (Jan 22, 2006)

Chantelle is dull- the public usually can't be bothered to vote off dull people  
It will be a lot less entertaining without Rodman and Galloway...

I'm still wondering if Burns is going to leave or is just being a prick, his constant whining about that coat gets my goat. I hope they arrest him on his eviction


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 22, 2006)

Apparently Chantelle wants to go because she has run out of foundation. She thinks if she has to wait to the weekend she'll have to do her Davina interview without make-up. Heaven forbid.

*Im sure I've got better things to do than talk about this rubbish*


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 22, 2006)

Who voted for who:

Chantelle: Dennis & George
Dennis: Chantelle & Michael
Maggot: Pete & George
Michael: Dennis & Pete
Pete: Chantelle & Traci
Preston: George & Dennis
Traci: George & Chantelle

George 4, Dennis 3, Chantelle 3.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Who voted for who:
> 
> Chantelle: Dennis & George
> Dennis: Chantelle & Michael
> ...




Surprised Traci didn't vote for Pete - proves how dum she is. That she voted for Chantelle the only other female - also speaks volumes. As does mysogynist Petes voting for the only two females left.

The other votes are pretty much as expected.

Would like Dennis to stay in - don't think he will though.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 22, 2006)

My take on it is that Traci does actually still like Pete and doesn't hold the row against him. Chantelle's been fairly arsey with traci over the last few days, so there's a simple explaination for that nom.

The Dennis/Chantelle battle looks to be hotting up - the internet crowd have a thing about Dennis and will vote tactically for Chantelle to keep him in. On the other hand BB have just installed Preston and Chantelle in a "secret room" so I think it's fairly obvious who they'd like to stay in. Could be a close one...


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 22, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> This link  shows Galloway's dire performance as an MP. Not only does he rarely turn up to the commons, but he also claims hundreds of thousands of pounds in _EXPENSES_ from the taxpayer's purse.
> 
> He was absent for the vote for/against the Civil Partnership bill, which implies that he doesn't care about gay rights.....
> ).



1) While you are correct that Galloway claims high expenses per parliamentary appearance (though Alex Salmond and the Plaid MPs claim similar amounts), it is FACTUALLY INCORRECT to say he claims HUNDREDS of thousands of pounds in EXPENSES - the recent study gave the average claimed by MP per Parliamentary appearance, as Galloway has one of the lowest attendance rates in parliament, he has probably claimed far less money than most MPs. I do wonder what all these expenses go on - and I'm not just talking about Galloway, surely if MPs already have a high salary why should they get expenses/

2) Galloway has previously voted in parliament in support of Gay rights. As the sole MP of a small party, Galloway can publicise issues far more by speaking up and down in public meetings than locked away on the green benches where nobody would take any notice.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 22, 2006)

Preston was talking about nominations again this morning, has he been punnished?


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> BB have just installed Preston and Chantelle in a "secret room"



That will go down well with his girlfriend!


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 22, 2006)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> 1) While you are correct that Galloway claims high expenses per parliamentary appearance (though Alex Salmond and the Plaid MPs claim similar amounts), it is FACTUALLY INCORRECT to say he claims HUNDREDS of thousands of pounds in EXPENSES - the recent study gave the average claimed by MP per Parliamentary appearance, as Galloway has one of the lowest attendance rates in parliament, he has probably claimed far less money than most MPs. I do wonder what all these expenses go on - and I'm not just talking about Galloway, surely if MPs already have a high salary why should they get expenses/
> 
> 2) Galloway has previously voted in parliament in support of Gay rights. As the sole MP of a small party, Galloway can publicise issues far more by speaking up and down in public meetings than locked away on the green benches where nobody would take any notice.



The expenses claimed by MPs go towards running their Constituency offices , paying wages of their assistants etc, it doesn`t go into their own back pockets.


----------



## silentNate (Jan 22, 2006)

Chantelle and Preston have been elected Presidents of the Big Brother Bank, they have to guide the group through the next task. They are unaware that the rest of the group have been told that they have to fail the task to win the higher grocery budget 
Evil, but compulsive viewing


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 22, 2006)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> The expenses claimed by MPs go towards running their Constituency offices , paying wages of their assistants etc, it doesn`t go into their own back pockets.


Not really the point though is it? running up 'expenses' for staff etc when you arent actually doing the job that you are being paid to do, you have been elected to do and the expenses claimed are in connection with this 'job'


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 22, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Not really the point though is it? running up 'expenses' for staff etc when you arent actually doing the job that you are being paid to do, you have been elected to do and the expenses claimed are in connection with this 'job'



NOT defending GG, by the way !

By that logic, GG should be paying his staff MORE (as he`s not doing the job himself !)!


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 22, 2006)

Take this George Galloway and his expenses argument  over to his own thread here  please 

Right, back to the bitching.....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 22, 2006)

"Big Brother salutes your courage, your strength, your indefatigability..."

An open goal, but a beautiful touch nonetheless.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 22, 2006)

Double standards...fair point.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> "Big Brother salutes your courage, your strength, your indefatigability..."
> 
> An open goal, but a beautiful touch nonetheless.



Hes looking a very worried man.

Barrymore still seems to be holding his own despite hovering on the edge of a breakdown.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm pissed off.
I'll never be able to listen to listen to Trans Europe Express again without seeing Galloway & Burns "mincing around like a pair of tarts" (c) Alan Partridge.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 22, 2006)

I think that George and Dennis are most likely to go.
Tracey also surprised me by not nominating Pete but then I have noticed him sucking up to her over the last few days.
BB calling Pete's bluff in the diary room was wonderful, it certainly took him down a peg.

Micheal's report in the DR of his confrontations with Dennis was sickening as, it has been Micheal who has goaded and instigated both of them but he reported that it has been Dennis aggressing him...twisted.


----------



## thefuse (Jan 22, 2006)

i dont support violence in general but i would have loved to see dennis punch barrymore across the kitchen. its shocking the lies that barrymore, george and pete come out with. they look pretty sad for 3 grown men. barrymore is completely losing it, shouldnt really be in there.
i like dennis, preston  and traci a lot more than the rest.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 22, 2006)

all thatv lycra, galloway and burns doing robotics.......

disturbing just doesnt quite cover it


----------



## rowan (Jan 22, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Surprised Traci didn't vote for Pete - proves how dum she is.



She also voted to allow George to nominate - after he'd stated that he'd vote for her no matter what


----------



## academia (Jan 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Tracy and Maggot show was quite sweet and utterly surreal.



I was watching this and found her so fake. I know the tone of voice of someone who's pretending to listen, 'mmm, uh huh, really, that's great'... and that was Traci all over, like she didn't give a shit was Maggot was saying but was just putting up with it.

Only reason I can think of is that she wants as much exposure as she can possibly get. At one point she asked why anyone would sit in the chair where the light was broken, cos they wouldn't be seen on TV. Maggot missed the point and just said it sounded like the ideal place to sit.

That said, I still like her. Not just cos she's well fit.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 22, 2006)

I was watching Foyle's War (obviously), but I saw a bit of BB in ad breaks.  Tell me, why was George not allowed to nominate?  And why did he seem like he had his tail between his legs?


----------



## Elektra (Jan 22, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> I was watching Foyle's War (obviously), but I saw a bit of BB in ad breaks.  Tell me, why was George not allowed to nominate?  And why did he seem like he had his tail between his legs?


Caught talking about his nominations ... again! 

This time BB got Preston to read out a transcript to the housemates of what GG had said. Of course, you can guess the tone and content. As bitchy as ever and singling out Preston and Traci as his definite nominees.

GG looked crestfallen because he knows he's been exposed and the game is up.

Preston was shocked and GG did his usual trick of deflecting trouble ON TO THE VICTIM! He had such a lengthy unpleasant go at Preston that Maggot later sympathised massively with P and called GG a "corrupt politician".

Later on, GG, Pete and Dennis got paranoid, bitter and twisted, accusing the two kids — Preston and Chantelle — of being conniving!!!??? No concept of projection at all.

As a microcosmic dissection of the stalinist mindset, as an object lesson in how they think and distort reality, and why socialists should have their guard up against this old shite creeping back, this series cannot be beaten.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry, to clarify, Dennis wasn't joining in - he was just there with GG and Pete who were bitching P and C.

Also, BB left it up to the housemates to vote on whether GG should be allowed to nominate. This took place anonymously in a polling booth. He lost four votes to three and started searching for someone to blame.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 23, 2006)

Excellent.


----------



## foo (Jan 23, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> GG looked crestfallen because he knows he's been exposed and the game is up.
> 
> Preston was shocked and GG did his usual trick of deflecting trouble ON TO THE VICTIM! He had such a lengthy unpleasant go at Preston that Maggot later sympathised massively with P and called GG a "corrupt politician".
> 
> ...


----------



## han (Jan 23, 2006)

Yep, he's really horrible isn't he! So shifty.....he'll be out next, for sure....

I missed a few episodes....why was it that only he wasn't allowed to nominate, when both he AND Preston were talking about nominations? Shouldn't it've been both of them banned from nominations?   

Anway, I saw the way George was having a go at Preston and it was really nasty.

It was funny when he was dancing in the leotard though, tee hee!


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 23, 2006)

BB definitely has a wicked/evil sense of humour. I happened to turn on the live thing sunday lunchtime to be confronted by Barrymore sticking a carrot up a chickens arse, with the camera zooming in and lingering seductively as he slid it in. I half expected the chicken to turn up floating face down in the jacuzi later on


----------



## Elektra (Jan 23, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> BB definitely has a wicked/evil sense of humour. I happened to turn on the live thing sunday lunchtime to be confronted by Barrymore sticking a carrot up a chickens arse, with the camera zooming in and lingering seductively as he slid it in. I half expected the chicken to turn up floating face down in the jacuzi later on


*Chokes on cuppa tea*
Wha-a-a-a-a!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 23, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> BB definitely has a wicked/evil sense of humour. I happened to turn on the live thing sunday lunchtime to be confronted by Barrymore sticking a carrot up a chickens arse, with the camera zooming in and lingering seductively as he slid it in. I half expected the chicken to turn up floating face down in the jacuzi later on



Ha, missed that. Great stuff JT   
To cheer everyone up on a moody monday let's have a Galloway *oddsflash*

Georgeous George: 1.15
Rodders: 7.00
Paris Travelodge: 24.00

For the uninitiated, that means if you stuck a tenner on George to be evicted you'd make the grand total of £1.50 (minus commission) on your bet. He's the lowest priced nominee since Saskia in BB6, tara George.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 23, 2006)

George should be chucked out for breaking the rules so many times, that way he wouldn't get paid.

Another thing: cast your minds back to one of his diary room chats, when he said he hoped his appearance on the show would let people see that he walks the walk not just talks the talk, and he can get down with the kids    he's been the main architect of the young/old divide


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 23, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> George should be chucked out for breaking the rules so many times, that way he wouldn't get paid.
> 
> Another thing: cast your minds back to one of his diary room chats, when he said he hoped his appearance on the show would let people see that he walks the walk not just talks the talk, and he can get down with the kids    he's been the main architect of the young/old divide



He also said he was "closer to the street"...when he said that, I thought "Aye, you're close to the street alright; you're in the gutter"!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 23, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> "Big Brother salutes your courage, your strength, your indefatigability..."



And also funny cos Preston couldn't pronounce "indefatigability"


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 23, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> And also funny cos Preston couldn't pronounce "indefatigability"



That's pop stars for you. Not exactly the brightest of the bunch are they?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 23, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> That's pop stars for you. Not exactly the brightest of the bunch are they?


I can forgive him though cos he's just so pretty  

I just like to imagine GG squirming inwardly whilst poor Preston struggled with the word....


----------



## milesy (Jan 23, 2006)

i can't pronounce it either.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 23, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i can't pronounce it either.




Go on, give it shot! I bet you could, if you wanted to.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 23, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> I can forgive him though cos he's just so pretty
> 
> I just like to imagine GG squirming inwardly whilst poor Preston struggled with the word....



The pretty ones are always the worst.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jan 23, 2006)

> i can't pronounce it either.



me either. does that make me a pop star


----------



## milesy (Jan 23, 2006)

we can both join kandyfloss


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 23, 2006)

wiv a "K"


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 23, 2006)

Bonfirelight said:
			
		

> me either. does that make me a pop star



Have you tried?


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jan 23, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Have you tried?



i sometimes sing into a hairbrush when i'm in the shower.

sadly simon cowell didn't come knocking


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 23, 2006)

Bonfirelight said:
			
		

> i sometimes sing into a hairbrush when i'm in the shower.
> 
> sadly simon cowell didn't come knocking



I'll bet Simon Cowell can't pronounce "indefatigability" either.


----------



## pk (Jan 23, 2006)

indie-fatty-gullibility

Easy.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 23, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> indie-fatty-gullibility
> 
> Easy.



Indie-fatty-gabilitee.


----------



## pk (Jan 23, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Indie-fatty-gabilitee.



the gullibility was a reference to Galloway's keeness to enter the BB house.

It was a bit deep I guess...


----------



## Flashman (Jan 23, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> the gullibility was a reference to Galloway's keeness to enter the BB house.
> 
> It was a bit deep I guess...



 

Your round I think.

**note to self, must read properly before posting**


----------



## belboid (Jan 23, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> I can forgive him though cos he's just so pretty


he bloody well is not!



> I just like to imagine GG squirming inwardly whilst poor Preston struggled with the word....


you didnt have to imagine - you could _see_ him squirming!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 23, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> indie-fatty-gullibility
> 
> Easy.



Aye, of course it is, but silly 'C' list pop stars don't have the brain power to cope with such a task.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 23, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> you didnt have to imagine - you could _see_ him squirming!



They also lined up the shot so that he looked like he had a cactus growing out of his head. They were piling on the humiliation yesterday.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 23, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> he bloody well is not!



Oh yes he is!    





			
				belboid said:
			
		

> you didnt have to imagine - you could _see_ him squirming!



I meant I like to remember it.....


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 23, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> They also lined up the shot so that he looked like he had a cactus growing out of his head. They were piling on the humiliation yesterday.


He's sat there like that several times though because I've noticed it before.


----------



## girasol (Jan 23, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> He's sat there like that several times though because I've noticed it before.



me too...  and it always brings a smile to my face!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 23, 2006)

George's crown of thorns innit.


----------



## STFC (Jan 23, 2006)

I may have imagined it, but when the housemates were getting changed into their leotards for the dance task it looked as if Preston was wearing stockings and suspenders under his jeans. Please tell me someone else saw it!


----------



## belboid (Jan 23, 2006)

2 of the 3 nominee's are to be evicted this time, according to some article.  Be this correct, aint seen owt about it elsewhere?

Deffo bye bye ggeorge if it is true, not that he stoodf much chance anyway.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 23, 2006)

> Originally Posted by belboid
> he bloody well is not!






			
				Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Oh yes he is!


Does the good lady refer to Mark Ravenhill's intention to ask George to play the cat in the pantomime of Dick Whittington at the Barbican?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 23, 2006)

Please tell me you're joking ???!?!?!


----------



## Elektra (Jan 23, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Please tell me you're joking ???!?!?!


Loved One read it in a couple of papers last week so it must be true.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 23, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> George's crown of thorns innit.



I think it is a ploy to try and disguise his 'Egg in the nest'.

Come on George and Barrymore - your both bald, just admit it - defo some 'Regaine' action going on with those two. My uncle does it and it leads to  smattering of wispy hair pon a man's bald heed.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 23, 2006)

Fight! Fight! Fight!
It's all kicking off as George & Pete fly off on a last ditch kamikazi mission against Preston & Chantelle (and fail miserably).

At the moment it's George, Pete and Dennis vs Preston, Chantelle & Michael (finally unleashing his big guns - "no wonder Blair threw you out!"). It's all happening and an interesting night should be on the cards.   

4th eviction - George
5th eviction - Dennis.


----------



## thefuse (Jan 23, 2006)

im off work atm and have access to e4 and e4 plus 1 for the first time and ive gotta say that i'm finding it a bit wierd watching CBB. im never very sure where im at with it all. 
i prefer the highlights show on c4 though as theres way too much censoring on the live shows. gets really annoying late at night having 5 mins of bird song.
i cant help thinking it was better when rula was there too.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 23, 2006)

how the heck george has got the cheek to equate what he did and his subsequent ban on voting, to what preston's doing with the bank beats me.

nasty snivvelling fool is our george.  out of everyone, i hope there's lasting damage done to him following his release.

agree about the not knowing where i am with the differing channels and what days they're showing.

i fell asleep through the the uncut diary tonight and woke up halfway through corrie.  i'm confused.

george out first (puleese) followed by chantelle (shame for the girl but i'm still hoping dennis will batter barrimore before the end).


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 23, 2006)

Did everyone hear George saying he was going to get retribution "inside or outside of the house"!?!  For fuck sake; it's a game show you psychopath, and your punishment was for breaking the rules of the game.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 23, 2006)

Is there anyone who doesn't think Pete Burns is a vindictive, childish, pathetic cunt face?

Just wondering like.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 23, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> He's sat there like that several times though because I've noticed it before.




shit  i thought that was just me.

i reckon Preston & Chantelle should have just said OK, fuck the lot of you, we're not playing, quid a day it is.

Pete KNOWS why they're doing what they're doing, the mardy twat. he should concentrate on his bit of the task instead.

and George is just filth.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 23, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Is there anyone who doesn't think Pete Burns is a vindictive, childish, pathetic cunt face?
> 
> Just wondering like.


Skeletor the Evil Bratz doll?  He must be hell to live with.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2006)

Pete Burns makes Jackie Stallone look attractive.

If he pushes it......
Chantelle will wipe the floor with him.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 23, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Is there anyone who doesn't think Pete Burns is a vindictive, childish, pathetic cunt face?
> 
> Just wondering like.




nah ..... cunts are prettier.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 23, 2006)

EEEP!

its really kicked off today, just saw a clip on CBB big mouth.......just showed George and Micheal at it (arguing, not 'that') and G says to M 

'yes micheal, poor me, poor me......pour me another drink' repeatedly!!! what a cunt, saying that to a recovering alcoholic, Preston did point out (shout out) that George is indeed 'a fucking cunt'


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 23, 2006)

.


----------



## milesy (Jan 23, 2006)

that was me posting there^^^^

anyway.

pete is a nasty little shit, he really is.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 23, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> EEEP!
> 
> its really kicked off today, just saw a clip on CBB big mouth.......just showed George and Micheal at it (arguing, not 'that') and G says to M
> 
> 'yes micheal, poor me, poor me......pour me another drink' repeatedly!!! what a cunt, saying that to a recovering alcoholic, Preston did point out (shout out) that George is indeed 'a fucking cunt'



Yaaaaaay preston. Not that I ever thought I would want to see Barrymore defended but GG is complete cnut


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 23, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> pete is a nasty little shit, he really is.



I really don't understand why they don't stand up to him. Is he really that scary? Everyone knew he was being a complete and utter twat yet they said practically nothing. 

I swear my blood pressure went up watching that, I keep imagining what I would do if I was in there...


----------



## mrskp (Jan 23, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> shit  i thought that was just me.
> 
> i reckon Preston & Chantelle should have just said OK, fuck the lot of you, we're not playing, quid a day it is.
> 
> ...



that's me to a T, fuck the lot of you, starve you bastards !  wish they had have done lol.  

george = pure slime.  hope he crashes badly on the outside.

pete - pure theatre.  love him to bits just cos he's SO vile.  he's brilliant (i think it's the screwed up paranoid over weeded me coming to the fore).


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 23, 2006)

The misogony strats again and its the same 2 people doing the winding.

Big Brothers Big Mouth.  That Stephen Amos is a bit of a prat.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 23, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> I really don't understand why they don't stand up to him. Is he really that scary?



I think he is........he is so incredibly vile and vicious with his tongue, and also unpredictable, so noone ever knows where they stand and if they will be next on the receiving end of his poison.......the only one that would is Rodman, and Burns hasnt said a word to him, fucking horrible bully


----------



## LDR (Jan 23, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> pete is a nasty little shit, he really is.


No, Pete is a nasty *big* shit.

Bring back Jodie.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 23, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Did everyone hear George saying he was going to get retribution "inside or outside of the house"!?!



That was more than slightly stalkerish wasn't it? Rewenge...
It gets a lot worse tomorrow for him btw.
On a side note I love the fact that Richard & Judy (of all people) started his downward spiral by implying that he was facing trouble in the commons - his slide into bitterness, paranoia and misguided divide and conquor tactics since then has been a joy to behold.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 23, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> It gets a lot worse tomorrow for him btw.


Really? Excellent.  Care to expand?


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 23, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Really? Excellent.  Care to expand?


have a read of my post on last page........youch


----------



## mrskp (Jan 23, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> No, Pete is a nasty *big* shit.
> 
> Bring back Jodie.




i hope she's skewered herself to death on her pointy nose. orange freak child.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 23, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Really? Excellent.  Care to expand?



A continuation really: he loses his cool and starts a screaming row with a couple of kids, rampant ego and paranoia attacks, etc etc. A different row with Barrymore ("it's no wonder Blair got rid of you"). 
He also seems unable to differentiate between a 24 year old bloke dressed as a capitalist running dog and yer actual capitalist running dog - "Have another swig of pink champagne. You're a sneak and a liar and you're exposed to the whole country as a sneak and a liar." and oh, you get the picture. Lots of other fun and games that'll make the show tomorrow.
The bottom line is he's out of the house on weds and into political oblivion on thurs.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 23, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> he loses his cool and starts a screaming row with a couple of kids


He really is a nasty piece of work.  

Hope he's doing panto by the end of the year.  Somewhere Z division and humiliating.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 23, 2006)

Just have to say, i dont like the vibe thats coming out of that house . I dont think i've ever felt uncomfortable watching a big bro as i have watching this one....

I"d say it was some thing to do with the amount of snidey, self obsessed character traits that they all display in varying degrees.....

I cant say i have a favourite at all, which is unlike me.

George Galloway makes me uneasy, he's shifty and sly looking, and i dont like him one bit. I couldnt give a rats arse about his political background, as ive seen enough of the real him, and it aint pretty and it aint right.......


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 23, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> ive seen enough of the real him and it aint pretty and it aint right.......


That's what I've been trying to tell people from _way_ before he formed Respect, but people kept giving it "Oh, he's anti war - we have to defend him".  Do we fuck; he'd stab you in the back as you walked past.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 23, 2006)

I've said before and I'll say it again - watching Galloway on CBB has given me more insight into the man than a thousand articles & P+P threads ever could. Who said reality TV was a waste of time?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 23, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> That's what I've been trying to tell people from _way_ before he formed Respect, but people kept giving it "Oh, he's anti war - we have to defend him".  Do we fuck; he'd stab you in the back as you walked past.



As i asid my political persuasions are vague, im shamefully a bit of a fence sitter, where im not into facts, figures and treatys and the such like: i leave that to the big wigs , like yourself and other usual suspects off this board and believe it or not i've gleaned alot of info and knowledge. 

I'll keep it simple before i start going on one....

GG is a worrying man, he is a power tripper and i believe deluded with his meeeting with saddam, and he even shares some character traits with the fallen dictator.....

He gives me the gooose bumps


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 23, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> He gives me the gooose bumps


And not in a good way.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 23, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> EEEP!
> 
> its really kicked off today, just saw a clip on CBB big mouth.......just showed George and Micheal at it (arguing, not 'that') and G says to M
> 
> 'yes micheal, poor me, poor me......pour me another drink' repeatedly!!! what a cunt, saying that to a recovering alcoholic, Preston did point out (shout out) that George is indeed 'a fucking cunt'


think it was 'wanker' he called GG rather than 'cunt'. Preston was fuming. And yes, looks like another nasty argument has occurred.   

I hate this Big Brother with a passion, as someone else said, it's uncomfortable viewing. I have not been entertained at all.


----------



## rowan (Jan 23, 2006)

What's George reading? Never seen anyone read a book on BB before, didn't think it was allowed?

Not that I'm complaining, it's keeping his nasty gob shut.


----------



## pk (Jan 24, 2006)

No pity for Barrymore whatsoever, recovering alcoholic or not, but it's great that George Goneaway is pissing his tenuous career up the wall.

Fuck, if I'd voted for that cunt (and I'd never have voted for Oona King, for the record) I'd be pissed off.

RESPECT?

I think the daft cunt will be finding the true meaning of the term 'disrespect' upon his boo-enshrouded departure from Davina's Dark Dwelling... and that's just at Elstree...


----------



## pk (Jan 24, 2006)

Maggot and Preston seem to be doing well though... from what I've seen, i.e. not much.

Michael Barrymore seems to be taking care not to extinguish any cigarettes in the pool.


----------



## White Lotus (Jan 24, 2006)

GG won't dare show his face in Parliament after this (not that he did much beforehand) - he won't be able to walk down the corridors, everyone he passes will be giving a little meow.  Or he'll see in their face that they're looking at him and thinking pink leotard ...   

I stick by my theory: anyone who goes into the BB house is insane or a massive egotist if they think letting the public see them round the clock for days or weeks at a stretch, is going to endear them to anyone.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 24, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I've said before and I'll say it again - watching Galloway on CBB has given me more insight into the man than a thousand articles & P+P threads ever could. *Who said reality TV was a waste of time?*



I know the answer to that one.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 24, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Michael Barrymore seems to be taking care not to extinguish any cigarettes in the pool.



Traci's best Tracism so far (about Barrymore, not realizing he'd just walked into the room): "So he's gay. So what? It's, y'know, not like he's _killed_ anyone".
Exit Barrymore with ashen face, pursued no doubt by an imaginary bear...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh, and just recieved an incredibly detailed stats analysis email telling me what I already knew:
4th eviction Galloway.
5th eviction Rodman.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 24, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> What's George reading? Never seen anyone read a book on BB before, didn't think it was allowed?
> 
> Not that I'm complaining, it's keeping his nasty gob shut.



It's "The Communist Manifesto"


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 24, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Traci's best Tracism so far (about Barrymore, not realizing he'd just walked into the room): "So he's gay. So what? It's, y'know, not like he's _killed_ anyone".
> Exit Barrymore with ashen face, pursued no doubt by an imaginary bear...



Fabulous.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Traci's best Tracism so far (about Barrymore, not realizing he'd just walked into the room): "So he's gay. So what? It's, y'know, not like he's _killed_ anyone".
> Exit Barrymore with ashen face, pursued no doubt by an imaginary bear...


His Lady MacBeth impression is startling, isn't it?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

White Lotus said:
			
		

> GG won't dare show his face in Parliament after this


Galloway has no shame.  He has been "colourful" in the Scottish media since the 80s on my radar, and people in Dundee have been following his career since the 70s.  But he keeps on coming back for more.


----------



## foo (Jan 24, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Did everyone hear George saying he was going to get retribution "inside or outside of the house"!?!  For fuck sake; it's a game show you psychopath, and your punishment was for breaking the rules of the game.




yeh, i heard that -  i was shocked. i shouldn't have been though because he really is the nastiest most self obsessed kind of bully. he's probably keeping a mental list of those who've 'betrayed' him and how he'll fuck them up when they get out. his fury with them will probably last for years....

why does he get so upset about others talking in corners, when that's all he ever does!    

you know what though? even if he does get boo'd and an awful reception when he gets out.......he'll blame BB's editing for showing him in a bad light.  

george out. asap.

for the first time ever, i voted (twice)


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh, voting.  I hadn't thought of that.  How do you do it?


----------



## foo (Jan 24, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Traci's best Tracism so far (about Barrymore, not realizing he'd just walked into the room): "So he's gay. So what? It's, y'know, not like he's _killed_ anyone".
> Exit Barrymore with ashen face, pursued no doubt by an imaginary bear...




your posts on this thread have been cracking me up Orangesandlemons.


----------



## foo (Jan 24, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Oh, voting.  I hadn't thought of that.  How do you do it?




i texted 'george' to 84444.

twice.

sad ain't i?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i texted 'george' to 84444.
> 
> twice.
> 
> sad ain't i?


I haven't voted on a reality show before.  I feel dirty.


----------



## foo (Jan 24, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> I haven't voted on a reality show before.  I feel dirty.




i've scrubbed my body and said my prayers. 


and i'll do it again if george stays in.


----------



## foo (Jan 24, 2006)

i was pleasantly surprised to see barrymore tell pete to leave chantelle alone. he's the first to tell pete to shut it isn't he? i don't think i've seen him defend anyone up til now.

still can't stand him mind....


edit: i like maggot now TLP will be pleased to hear    you lot were right, he's a good bloke and just trying to keep his head down. i still like preston and chantelle too. the rest are horrible/wierd to varying degrees (imo).


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 24, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i texted 'george' to 84444.
> 
> twice.
> 
> sad ain't i?


just in case anyone is hard of sight....

text "GEORGE" to 84444


----------



## foo (Jan 24, 2006)

in doing so , i used up all my texts last night, so couldn't text you back spanks    xx


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm watching BBLB, and george is having a go at michael, and pete is sat next to george licking his lips - eeeewwwwwwwwwwwww... I might bring up my all bran


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 24, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> in doing so , i used up all my texts last night, so couldn't text you back spanks    xx


 well that's a good enough reason I guess


----------



## aqua (Jan 24, 2006)

christ george is a wanker 

and pete having a pop at chantelle cos "she's lying" wanker number 2 

I was on my own last night and so incensed I texted tanky  I had to tell someone


----------



## milesy (Jan 24, 2006)

i want to kill pete. everytime his face appears on the screen i want to smash it in. he makes me feel sick. and he knows that preston and chantelle have to keep the secret room a secret, so why is he trying to act like some sort of moral crusade against lying?!?!? he's pushing them to lie more and more, and then moaning about them when they do so. fucking stupid bitter old twat.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 24, 2006)

i think that's the first time i've voted in anything like this ever.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 24, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i want to kill pete. everytime his face appears on the screen i want to smash it in. he makes me feel sick. and he knows that preston and chantelle have to keep the secret room a secret, so why is he trying to act like some sort of moral crusade against lying?!?!? he's pushing them to lie more and more, and then moaning about them when they do so. fucking stupid bitter old twat.



you put that so eloquently milesy 

my thoughts exactly


----------



## STFC (Jan 24, 2006)

Freaky Burns was bang out of order AGAIN last night, with his constant snipingat Preston and Chantelle. He knows why they lied, he knows it's a white lie, and he knows that neither of them are quick witted enough to have said "we're not allowed to tell you why we were in the diary room for so long". Anyway, even if they had said that he would have still kept chipping away. I hope his lips burst.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm a bit bored of them all now, to be honest.


----------



## aqua (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm not bored of them, I'm shocked, disgusted and repulsed but not bored

Was maggot skinning up last night? If he wasn't it was an elaborate way of rolling a fag


----------



## STFC (Jan 24, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> I'm a bit bored of them all now, to be honest.



I'm ashamed to admit that I started watching Life on Mars last night, which is arguably the best thing on telly for years, but found myself switching over to C4 after the urge to watch the car crash that is CBB became too strong to resist.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 24, 2006)

I mean, despite what I said, I'm sure I'll be watching to the bitter end now, just to see how it all turns out. Which must make me especially sad.


----------



## aqua (Jan 24, 2006)

you me both love


----------



## Flashman (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm wishing I'd missed CBB now, missing so much good telly, Life on Mars, Balderdash and Piffle, Who do You Think You are? At least The Beiderbecke Affair has the good sense to be on at 8 o' clock. If they move Waterworld to 9 I'm giving CBB up at that's the end of it.


----------



## Corax (Jan 24, 2006)

I've only watched it sporadically, but Burns must be putting it on surely?  It's as though he's decided to make a comeback as the personification of pure evil.  He may as well be in panto FFS.

Maybe he's got his eye on the gap left by Lily Savage.


----------



## thefuse (Jan 24, 2006)

I really like Russel's take on things on Big mouth. He was really taking the piss out of galloway, saying he was never going to rest until he'd hunted those traitors down   
I agree with whoever said it that this makes very uncomfortable viewing.
its reminds me of that fight with Victor when the cops came in. its like witnessing a fight kicking off, knowing that something nasty is just about to happen. 
mind you, id still like to see dennis pick pete up by the ankles and hold his head under water for a while, swiftly followed by george and michael


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 24, 2006)

Corax said:
			
		

> I've only watched it sporadically, but Burns must be putting it on surely?  It's as though he's decided to make a comeback as the personification of pure evil.  He may as well be in panto FFS.
> 
> Maybe he's got his eye on the gap left by Lily Savage.



No I think he is just intensely jealous of _everyone_.

Each person he has attacked in that house has beeb someone that has what he wants, be it femininity, beauty, class, a future, fame...

He reminds me greatly of the bullies at school, and it's sickening to watch.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 24, 2006)

I can't BELIEVE Urban 75 people are actually voting in this freakshow!   
If you really want to waste your money can you please vote for Dennis instead - George leaving first on weds is a foregone conclusion. Ta muchly!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> Was maggot skinning up last night? If he wasn't it was an elaborate way of rolling a fag


Course not!


----------



## Wookey (Jan 24, 2006)

Does anyone know of an incident with Galloway and Barrymore 'squaring up' to each other? There's a buzz on the newsdesk about it....


----------



## Belushi (Jan 24, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of an incident with Galloway and Barrymore 'squaring up' to each other? There's a buzz on the newsdesk about it....



Theres a thread on Digital Spy about it.

Looks like they've finally rumbled Galloway


----------



## han (Jan 24, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> edit: i like maggot now TLP will be pleased to hear    you lot were right, he's a good bloke and just trying to keep his head down. i still like preston and chantelle too. the rest are horrible/wierd to varying degrees (imo).



Me too - he was trying to stand up (a bit) for Chantelle and Preston when Pete was slagging them off.

Maggot, Chantelle and Preston to be in the final three.  They are the only ones who aren't either bitches or weirdos. Traci is a bit less weird than the others, so I'd vote for her to be in the final four.  

All the rest of them are just 'orrible! George's career is down the pan, I think.

He's like a nasty, spoiled brat.

Chantelle, Preston and Maggot, at least, haven't done anything wrong or been nasty in any way...they all seem ok peeps


----------



## han (Jan 24, 2006)

Pete Burns is like the birthchild of Gollum and Dame Edna...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 24, 2006)

Could be bollocks but I'm hearing there may be five evictions (plus one winner) on friday night. That'll be erm, hectic then. I've no idea how they're going to manage that in a 90minute show.
I still have a feeling they'll try to slip Burns away quietly to avoid any chances of a nasty paint incident, but it looks like they're going all-out for ratings on friday.


----------



## han (Jan 24, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I still have a feeling they'll try to slip Burns away quietly to avoid any chances of a nasty paint incident



?!
You mean anti fur gorilla sympathisers?


----------



## pootle (Jan 24, 2006)

Nah.  Pete Burns has always made such a big deal about how he doesn't care what other people think of him, he should go out the front door, like everyone else.

This year's CBB has been....astounding.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 24, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> ?!
> You mean anti fur gorilla sympathisers?



Hey, they managed to get his coat arrested, so why not go the full banana?


----------



## milesy (Jan 24, 2006)

i dunno how pete has got the audacity to make such a huuuggge thing about P & C lying, when with the science task he made a song and dance about not being able to wear flat shoes AT ALL, and then a few days later he's kicking his heels off to chase prestona round the house, even running over tables and chairs in his bare feet. fucking cunt. it's sad, i know, but the wanker makes me really angry. i want to take a pot shot at his lips with an air rifle when he comes out of the house.


----------



## foo (Jan 24, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i dunno how pete has got the audacity to make such a huuuggge thing about P & C lying, when with the science task he made a song and dance about not being able to wear flat shoes AT ALL, and then a few days later he's kicking his heels off to chase prestona round the house, even running over tables and chairs in his bare feet. fucking cunt. it's sad, i know, but the wanker makes me really angry. i want to take a pot shot at his lips with an air rifle when he comes out of the house.



he's a revolting excuse for a human being that one. his mind must be constantly full of twisted and spiteful thoughs. 

<shudder>


----------



## Wookey (Jan 24, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Theres a thread on Digital Spy about it.
> 
> Looks like they've finally rumbled Galloway



Cheers Belushi, just what I was after. Dirtymartini makes a lot of effort on that thread!!


----------



## han (Jan 24, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i dunno how pete has got the audacity to make such a huuuggge thing about P & C lying



I know! They're just playing the game! He would do exactly the same in their shoes, and what's more he would play much more dirtily.

Big Brother TOLD them to think of a reason why they'd been so long in the diary room - they're just doing what he said...

Pete just needs to take a happy pill. A very big one, that permantently alters his brain chemistry so he can actually be positive for a millisecond.

He does make me laugh, though...


----------



## pk (Jan 24, 2006)

He really is a fucking ugly freak.


----------



## aqua (Jan 24, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i dunno how pete has got the audacity to make such a huuuggge thing about P & C lying, when with the science task he made a song and dance about not being able to wear flat shoes AT ALL, and then a few days later he's kicking his heels off to chase prestona round the house, even running over tables and chairs in his bare feet. fucking cunt. it's sad, i know, but the wanker makes me really angry. i want to take a pot shot at his lips with an air rifle when he comes out of the house.




bees and I shouted at the screen when he did that


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 24, 2006)

This has been a disaster for Galloway, hasn't it? He went in to the CBB house in a bid to enhance his 'man of the people', anti-war hero schtick, but instead has consistently come across as a right nasty wanker with some very dodgy views on young people and women. He's going to get fucking hammered when he comes out. Of course, he was naive in the first place to think he wasn't also going to get royally stitched up by Endemol, which he has.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 24, 2006)

Deffo!

The whole thing about taking revenge on those who "took away his rights" either in the house or when they get out was really disturbing.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 24, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I know! They're just playing the game! He would do exactly the same in their shoes, and what's more he would play much more dirtily.
> 
> Big Brother TOLD them to think of a reason why they'd been so long in the diary room - they're just doing what he said...


Well, I doubt he's really that outraged about the whole thing - I think he's just using it as a "valid" excuse to be horrible. You can actually see him smirking at times and he's pretty much said that he's going to use this opportunity to rip into them as much as he can.

Mind you, Chantelle, bless her, amused me when she was going on and on about being called a liar, because technically, she is lying, now and when she first came in. Not that I blame her at all because she has to, but it did strike me that she perhaps shouldn't be getting so indignant about the whole thing.

She's still by far the one I want to stay in out of her, Dennis and George though. In fact I might even be spurred into voting George out.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 24, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Deffo!
> 
> The whole thing about taking revenge on those who "took away his rights" either in the house or when they get out was really disturbing.



Innit


----------



## Wookey (Jan 24, 2006)

*Latest PA story*

It was daggers drawn on Celebrity Big Brother as George Galloway fell out with his fellow housemates.

During a night of furious arguments, the Respect MP first rounded on Chantelle and Preston.

He was livid that the pair had been treated to luxury food and drink in a secret room as part of their last task, which saw them made directors of the Big Brother Bank.

"If I'd have been called in there I would have stood ramrod straight, refused to sit down, refused to eat, refused to drink, refused to smoke. I would have said `you brought me here under duress, but I will refuse to partake in things that the others are not allowed'," he declared in a speech reminiscent of his performance before the US Senate.

"We were playing a game," an exasperated Chantelle told him.

"Are you saying you wouldn't have had any of that stuff?" she asked.

"I would not!" Galloway roared.

"Well, I really wish you'd done the task instead of us then," she shrugged.

Unbeknown to Chantelle and Preston, their discussions about the other housemates had been broadcast on the plasma screen.

Galloway raged at Preston: "You're a sneak and a liar and you're exposed to the world as a sneak and a liar.

"You float around promiscuously - stroking, metaphorically or literally, everybody's ass to protect your own. We saw on the screen your real character portrayed for all to see. And that's my last word."

It was far from his last word.

When Galloway was reminded he had been banned from nominating for discussing the other housemates, he bawled at Preston: "Pipe down, Mr Indignation. We'll see what the viewers thought of your double standards, your indignation about me and the aplomb with which you become a lying plutocrat in your gentleman's club."

But Chantelle and Preston were not the only housemates to get an earful from Galloway.

The MP for Bethnal Green and Bow then turned on his former friend Michael Barrymore.

"You never let anyone speak. Now you're going to let me speak," he told Barrymore.

"I was close to you, Dennis was close to you, and you stabbed both of us over your mania for hoarding cigarettes. You're a real cigarette addict and you ought to address the fact that you've no loyalty to anybody."

Galloway went on to criticise the former TV entertainer for failing to support him when he was barred from nominating.

"You sat schtum and said nothing. You care about no one except yourself. You're the most selfish, self-obsessed person I've ever met," he stormed.

Their argument went on for 20 minutes with Galloway claiming: "I cared a lot about you. You stabbed me in the back."

Barrymore told him: "You're going to be sorry for what you said to the kids, and you're going to be sorry for what you started here tonight."

Former Baywatch babe Traci Bingham piped up: "As Rodney King said, can't we all just get along?"

Big Brother rewarded the housemates for passing their task by throwing a party in which they each received a personal gift of something they might be missing during their time in the house.

Galloway received a copy of the Communist manifesto.

Barrymore got a mime artist outfit while Chantelle received roller skates and a gold hula hoop, and Traci was delighted to get a set of hair straighteners.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 24, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> "If I'd have been called in there I would have stood ramrod straight, refused to sit down, refused to eat, refused to drink, refused to smoke. I would have said `you brought me here under duress, but I will refuse to partake in things that the others are not allowed',"



Oh yeah right!! Like fuck he would. What a fucking arshole. It's all so childish _"why wasn't it me!! why wasn't it me!!"_


----------



## Belushi (Jan 24, 2006)

They showed a clip on BB Big Mouth last night of Galloway raging at Barrymore and shouting 'Poor me, poor me, pour me a drink' (in reference to B. time in rehab I presume) and Preston accusing Galloway of being a 'Fucking Wanker'. 

Should be a must-see episode tonight


----------



## Corax (Jan 24, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> 'Poor me, poor me, pour me a drink'


He's a tosser, but he _does_ have a knack with words.  Mind you, so did Hitler.


----------



## thefuse (Jan 24, 2006)

he has completely shot himself in the foot.   
what a shame it wasnt someone even more despicable like blair though


----------



## Wookey (Jan 24, 2006)

> He's a tosser, but he does have a knack with words.



That phrase looks as second hand as Pete Burns' wigs.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 24, 2006)

Corax said:
			
		

> He's a tosser, but he _does_ have a knack with words.  Mind you, so did Hitler.



I believe he's just quoting Barrymore back at himself with that one. On one of the first nights Barrymore was talking to GG about his alcoholism and treatment and I remember him saying the "poor me/pour me a drink" thing. I think it's probably a phrase that comes up at AA or something.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 24, 2006)

holy shit I've just read the digital spy thing   

I'd be bloody scared if I was in there, Galloway and Burns make a nasty, spiteful pair. Anybody know Burns's reasons for going into the house?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 24, 2006)

> Poor me, Poor me, Pour me a drink



Johnson says it to Mark in Peep Show when he thinks he's an alcoholic. 
Must be a standard AA phrase.

When does this Horrorshow end then? (Not that I can stop watching it    )


----------



## pk (Jan 24, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> Anybody know Burns's reasons for going into the house?



Attention seeking utterly minging freak with a new single he wants to release, perhaps?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 24, 2006)

> Anybody know Burns's reasons for going into the house?



In the first episode he said he had spent 500K getting his mouth fixed and he is now broke.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 24, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> When does this Horrorshow end then? (Not that I can stop watching it    )



90 minute finale is on Friday night.


----------



## pk (Jan 24, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> In the first episode he said he had spent 500K getting his mouth fixed and he is now broke.



LOL!!!

Does he seriously consider that pair of red slugs draped across his face as a "fixed" mouth??

Classic. What a prize cunt.


----------



## milesy (Jan 24, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> LOL!!!
> 
> Does he seriously consider that pair of red slugs draped across his face as a "fixed" mouth??
> 
> Classic. What a prize cunt.



no he doesn't. he has been _trying_ to get them fixed after the initial surgery/injections went wildly wrong and he has had to spend loads of money on trying to get them to look somewhere near normal. which obviously hasn't worked.

he is cunt, yes, but not cos he happens to have had a very unfortunate case of cosmetic sugery going wrong  - something that could happen to anyone. (well, anyone that undertook cosmetic surgery)


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 24, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> They showed a clip on BB Big Mouth last night of Galloway raging at Barrymore and shouting 'Poor me, poor me, pour me a drink' (in reference to B. time in rehab I presume) and Preston accusing Galloway of being a 'Fucking Wanker'.
> 
> Should be a must-see episode tonight



If Galloway was taking the piss out of someone for having been in rehab, and I'm no fan of Barrymore at all, then he's a prize cunt.

Pure and fucking simple.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> 90 minute finale is on Friday night.



Is anyone else going "noooooooooooooooooooooo"


----------



## pk (Jan 24, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> no he doesn't. he has been _trying_ to get them fixed after the initial surgery/injections went wildly wrong and he has had to spend loads of money on trying to get them to look somewhere near normal. which obviously hasn't worked.
> 
> he is cunt, yes, but not cos he happens to have had a very unfortunate case of cosmetic sugery going wrong  - something that could happen to anyone. (well, anyone that undertook cosmetic surgery)



I have no pity for him whatsoever - his laughable desperation to appear feminine seems to have manifested in a pathalogical hatred for women, witness the vicious attacks he makes on Chantelle and Traci.

Bearing in mind the only reason we've heard of him is because of Stock Aitken and Waterman, if the plastecine blobs he calls lips melted under studio lighting during his final interview with Davina, just before he returned once more to wherever washed up talentless 80's Boy George cash-in acts dwell, I'd laugh.


----------



## pk (Jan 24, 2006)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> If Galloway was taking the piss out of someone for having been in rehab, and I'm no fan of Barrymore at all, then he's a prize cunt.
> 
> Pure and fucking simple.



It's quite a well known AA quote...

Discover quotations from AA and other recovery sources.
"Poor me, poor me, pour me another drink." 
www.kevinfitzmaurice.com/quote_alcoholics_anon.htm

The greatest pupil of the school of Poor Me, Poor Me, Pour me Another Drink was Jeffrey Bernard. It was his policy to make everyone feel terribly sorry for him before wangling a meal or another drink out of you.

http://books.guardian.co.uk/departments/generalfiction/story/0,,906579,00.html


----------



## STFC (Jan 24, 2006)

Sounds like must-see television tonight. Good to see that Chantelle seems to be doing a reasonable job of sticking up for herself.

What cracks me up is that Galloway seems to believe that the viewing public are on his side. How deluded can you get?


----------



## milesy (Jan 24, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> his laughable desperation to appear feminine



nice attitude there, pk. do you feel that way about all transvestites and transsexuals, too?


----------



## Jonathan B (Jan 24, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> No I think he is just intensely jealous of _everyone_.
> 
> Each person he has attacked in that house has beeb someone that has what he wants, be it femininity, beauty, class, a future, fame...
> 
> He reminds me greatly of the bullies at school, and it's sickening to watch.



Quite.

Coincidence he kicked off just after Preston started wearing the false eyelash?  I think not.


Sad really.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> nice attitude there, pk. do you feel that way about all transvestites and transsexuals, too?



Careful milesy...PB is not a transvestite or a transexual...well that's what he says anyway.....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> manifested in a pathalogical hatred for women, witness the vicious attacks he makes on Chantelle and Traci.



I agree with that.....


----------



## Jonathan B (Jan 24, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I agree with that.....




Me too - except you missed out the fact he's also racist.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

I do muse on the transexual aspect - a Transexual being one with female sexual organs. It's quite clear that Pete Burns does indeed possess a certain definition of those organs, it's called 'Pete Burns'


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 24, 2006)

Jonathan B said:
			
		

> Coincidence he kicked off just after Preston started wearing the false eyelash?  I think not.



erm, i think it may have had more to do with the fact that preston and chantelle were enjoying the highlife in the secret room as well as the fact that he didn't want to seem in a position of subservience to the "kids" (as he calls them)


----------



## Jonathan B (Jan 24, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> erm, i think it may have had more to do with the fact that preston and chantelle were enjoying the highlife in the secret room as well as the fact that he didn't want to seem in a position of subservience to the "kids" (as he calls them)




You could be right of course.


Nevertheless I really think he felt threatened by somebody encroaching on his 'territory'.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2006)

Jonathan B said:
			
		

> Me too - except you missed out the fact he's also racist.



I didn't miss it. In fact I've commented on it before on this very thread..


----------



## pootle (Jan 24, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> The whole thing about taking revenge on those who "took away his rights" either in the house or when they get out was really disturbing.




Reminded me more of little man syndrome.  I mean, what's he honestly going to do?  Try and pass a bill in parliament banning people from dressing like Paris Hilton, or being a bit fond of The Smiths?  I'm sure his constituents won't mind if he neglects them a little bit more in favour of avenging his enemies! I can see him now, doing a Pulp Fiction-esque speech "And I shall strike them down etc etc"

What a twat.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

"And I shall strike them down with great strength and fuuurious indefatigability!"


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 24, 2006)

As an insight into the mind of George Galloway,this Celebrity Big Brother has proved invaluable.  
Perhaps all potential and current members of parliament should be put through the same screening process.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 24, 2006)

We can but dream of such a day!


----------



## belboid (Jan 24, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> Try and pass a bill in parliament banning people from dressing like Paris Hilton, or being a bit fond of The Smiths?


hhhmmmm......that would actually go some way to him winning my support actually!


----------



## milesy (Jan 24, 2006)

pete really does think he's something special though - when preston went and hugged him playfully by the pool as some sort of "no hard feelings" thing, pete later commented thinking that preston was trying to flirt with him. "he's a boy, i'll use him as dental floss" (or was it as a toothpick, can't remember...)

fucking twat. no pete, he wasn't flirting with you, he was trying to lighten the atmosphere a bit, trying to take it as it is, a game...

i _hate_ pete burns


----------



## Spion (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm not sure I've been watching the same programme as most here. Why everyone is sticking up for those dull, dull, dull individuals Preston and Chantelle, I have no idea. Galloway has made an arse of himself for sure, especially getting in his little tizzys about Preston, but I can't say he's been revealed as pure evil, as some here make out. Praps I missed something over the last night or two. Burns, however, is nasty, but that's clearly a role he is suited to, enjoys and has perfected through years of bitching. Barrymore comes across to me as the most screw-loose and nasty of all, for example, his kicking off against Rodman over the fag keeping.

All in all tho, this series has been real car crash stuff. How they managed to get such a bunch of empty headed nutcases in one place is quite a feat.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

Spion - Preston, Maggot and Chantelle are pretty much dull because they're not egomaniac sectioning candidates.


----------



## belboid (Jan 24, 2006)

NO.  Preston and Chantelle are dull, because they are dull.  Fucking tedious even.  Complete nob jockeys who clearly love themselves.  Unlike, ummm, everyone else in the house!


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

Like I said, they're not maniacs  They're a lot like a lot of people are.

It's not necessarily a good thing.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 24, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> pete really does think he's something special though - when preston went and hugged him playfully by the pool as some sort of "no hard feelings" thing, pete later commented thinking that preston was trying to flirt with him. "he's a boy, i'll use him as dental floss" (or was it as a toothpick, can't remember...)
> 
> fucking twat. no pete, he wasn't flirting with you, he was trying to lighten the atmosphere a bit, trying to take it as it is, a game...
> 
> i _hate_ pete burns



It was dental floss.

Totally agree with you.


I said earlier in this thread that if Burns pushed it with Chantelle that she would wipe the floor with him.

I think she is doing it now.(E4+1)  

Burn Burns , burn.


----------



## Spion (Jan 24, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Spion - Preston, Maggot and Chantelle are pretty much dull because they're not egomaniac sectioning candidates.



They clearly are egomaniacs because they are on that show. They're just not quite as mad a pair of egomaniacs as some of the others there. But it'd be a dull show if it was full of no-marks like Preston and Chantelle


----------



## milesy (Jan 24, 2006)

preston and chantelle make me laugh. they come across as friendly, polite, cheerful and reasonably considerate. i'd much prefer to be stuck in a house with them than with "interesting" people like pete, george and michael. for interesting read "nasty wankers" (pete more so than anyone else, but george is close and michael has had his moments.)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 24, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> pete really does think he's something special though - when preston went and hugged him playfully by the pool as some sort of "no hard feelings" thing, pete later commented thinking that preston was trying to flirt with him. "he's a boy, i'll use him as dental floss" (or was it as a toothpick, can't remember...)
> 
> fucking twat. no pete, he wasn't flirting with you, he was trying to lighten the atmosphere a bit, trying to take it as it is, a game...


He's a total narcisist. He has a very fragile self esteem which is protected by flame proof arrogance and any criticism of himself is deflected before it even gets near him. Plus he projects the parts he doesn't like about himself onto other people (thus Traci's "showing off" in her Jim'll fix it outfit). Basically he thinks he in centre of the universe, thus in his mind of course Preston was flirting with him, why wouldn't he?


----------



## pootle (Jan 24, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i _hate_ pete burns




I was kind of starting to get the impression that you weren't that fond of him milesy!

but I also want to kill the vile, obnoxious twunt in the face though


----------



## Spion (Jan 24, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i'd much prefer to be stuck in a house with them than with "interesting" people like pete, george and michael.



I didn't realise we were being offered that choice. I thought we were commenting on a piece of, ahem, entertainment


----------



## milesy (Jan 24, 2006)

we can feed him to the pigs 

poor pigs


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

Surely we can just melt him down and turn him into tesco bags, or pooper scoopers?


----------



## milesy (Jan 24, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> I thought we were commenting on a piece of, ahem, entertainment


 um...that's precisely what i'm doing. and i'm saying that i'd prefer to not have pete or george in the house, and i want preston and chantelle to stay.


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2006)

Has this series been popular- how do viewing/voting figures compare with previous BBs, anyone know?


----------



## han (Jan 24, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Like I said, they're not maniacs  They're a lot like a lot of people are.
> 
> It's not necessarily a good thing.



totally agree    They're sweet, and quite normal people. Not selfish, arrogant, bullies.....

I agree with Milesy...being *interesting* isn't always for the best, y'know  I'd rather be like Chantelle or Preston than like Pete or George any day of the week!

Nice tagline by the way, Lost Prophet 
How do you change it by the way? I know I should know this, but I don't


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 24, 2006)

*Shaping up very nicely*


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you my dear departed Solo 

User CP, Profile - there's a box with it all to do in 

I would actually live with Preston, Chantelle and Maggot - they're pretty standard 'housemate' kind of people, they might annoy you a bit but tbf everyone does at some point.


----------



## Spion (Jan 24, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I'd rather be like Chantelle or Preston than like Pete or George any day of the week!



It's strange how people phrase things in this discussions. First Milesy tells us who he'd rather be with in the house with and now you are telling us who you'd rather be like. Those choices aren't on offer. It's a discussion of a TV programme and it'd be mighty boring if it was solely filled with dull folk like P and C


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 24, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> It's strange how people phrase things in this discussions. First Milesy tells us who he'd rather be with in the house with and now you are telling us who you'd rather be like. Those choices aren't on offer. It's a discussion of a TV programme and it'd be mighty boring if it was solely filled with dull folk like P and C


It's equally as possible that in a house without the atmosphere imposed by Pete and George that the other contestents that you find dull might flourish. Maggot for example is someone who I reckon might have come out of his shell a little more with different housemates.


----------



## milesy (Jan 24, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> It's strange how people phrase things in this discussions. First Milesy tells us who he'd rather be with in the house with and now you are telling us who you'd rather be like. Those choices aren't on offer.



oh. oh. we didn't realise that. sorry. thanks for clearing that up for us.   

i've said who i would prefer to be in the house with as just a way of saying who i prfer out of who is in the BB house - i thought that would be obvious, especially to someone of your calibre. 

and i would prefer the house if it was full of people like preston and chantelle - people who could get on, have fun, make me laugh rather than make me shout and get angry. that's why there is an option to vote people out. so you can get rid of the people you don't like. crazy, innit?


----------



## milesy (Jan 24, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> It's equally as possible that in a house without the atmosphere imposed by Pete and George that the other contestents that you find dull might flourish. Maggot for example is someone who I reckon might have come out of his shell a little more with different housemates.



eggsackerlee. pete and george in particular have got such over-bearing and dominant personalities that it could be difficult for other people to show the "real" them.


----------



## han (Jan 24, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> It's equally as possible that in a house without the atmosphere imposed by Pete and George that the other contestents that you find dull might flourish. Maggot for example is someone who I reckon might have come out of his shell a little more with different housemates.



Very good point....

Bullies/over-dominating people can stifle the confidence of people who are are normally quite gentle/chilled....

If everyone had been a bit more *normal* then I'm sure Maggot, Chantelle and Preston would've shown more of their real selves....

Of course, Big Brother engineered it all so that the group would create a schizophrenic mix!

If loads of really nice, chilled people were in there it'd probably be like watching paint dry....


----------



## Spion (Jan 24, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i would prefer the house if it was full of people like preston and chantelle - people who could get on, have fun, make me laugh rather than make me shout and get angry.



If it's getting to you that bad you need to switch channels.


----------



## Spion (Jan 24, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> If everyone had been a bit more *normal* then I'm sure Maggot, Chantelle and Preston would've shown more of their real selves....



hehe, I bet we've missed out on some interesting characters there, eh?


----------



## thefuse (Jan 24, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> All in all tho, this series has been real car crash stuff. How they managed to get such a bunch of empty headed nutcases in one place is quite a feat.


im finding it funny how pete thinks he's the only one who isnt involved 
in the car crash


----------



## milesy (Jan 24, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> If it's getting to you that bad you need to switch channels.



ah. but then i might miss out on the nasty cunts getting their comeuppance, and i wouldn't be able to post on this thread as i'd be out of the loop. _aaaand_ i'd miss out on feeling morally superior knowing that i'm a _much_ nicer person than burnsy or galloway. that's logic, innit?


----------



## han (Jan 24, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> _aaaand_ i'd miss out on feeling morally superior knowing that i'm a _much_ nicer person than burnsy or galloway


----------



## Spion (Jan 24, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> ah. but then i might miss out on the nasty cunts getting their comeuppance, and i wouldn't be able to post on this thread as i'd be out of the loop. _aaaand_ i'd miss out on feeling morally superior knowing that i'm a _much_ nicer person than burnsy or galloway. that's logic, innit?



TBH, I could go for a pint with Galloway. The only use I can see for Pete Burns is as someone I'd like to plant at the party of someone I didn't like


----------



## milesy (Jan 24, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> The only use I can see for Pete Burns is as someone I'd like to plant at the party of someone I didn't like



i can't think of anyone i dislike that much!!!


----------



## foo (Jan 24, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> preston and chantelle make me laugh. they come across as friendly, polite, cheerful and reasonably considerate. i'd much prefer to be stuck in a house with them than with "interesting" people like pete, george and michael. for interesting read "nasty wankers" (pete more so than anyone else, but george is close and michael has had his moments.)




me too. i'm even finding them far more interesting than the supposed interesting ones who are now coming across as very prectable in their nastiness, and therefore not interesting at all


----------



## milesy (Jan 24, 2006)

hmm. that's very interesting, foo


----------



## Spion (Jan 24, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> me too. i'm even finding them far more interesting than the supposed interesting ones who are now coming across as very prectable in their nastiness, and therefore not interesting at all



Mmmm, me too. Chantelle is an incredibly complex character. She surprises me every minute with her range of interests, conversational topics and fascinating career. 

No really, aren't most of them just incredibly dull, and some of compensate for this by means of some nasty personality disorders?

I quite like Dennis tho, and as I said, I'd have a pint with George. I felt sorry for Traci when Burns was laying in, but found it incredible she couldn't defend herself one little bit


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

I can see Maggot leaving the house (as winner natch) and then sloping off round the back of the house for a big fat spliff and a can of lynx


----------



## foo (Jan 24, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> and as I said, I'd have a pint with George.



i would too. 

i'd tip the whole lot over his head.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 24, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i would too.
> 
> i'd tip the whole lot over his head.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 24, 2006)

George and Pete remind me of a skinhead with his pitbull, savaging everyone in the hood who looks at him funny.

Also reminiscent of Napoleon in Animal Farm by the real Gorgeous George (who gave us the tools with which to analyse the stalinoids of his day), feeding his attack dogs milk and apples to keep them on side (NKVD).

Not that the two phenomena are related ...


----------



## Spion (Jan 24, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> George and Pete remind me of a skinhead with his pitbull, savaging everyone in the hood who looks at him funny.
> 
> Also reminiscent of Napoleon in Animal Farm by the real Gorgeous George (who gave us the tools with which to analyse the stalinoids of his day), feeding his attack dogs milk and apples to keep them on side (NKVD).



And how is GG rewarding PB for acting in this way? Just so i can follow your spurious train of thought, like.

Orwell _described_ Stalinism, but hardly analysed it, IIRC, but that's for another forum


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 24, 2006)

the thing about george is he has this frequent expression of amazement and disgust, as though he's just discovered some evil subterfuge, when in fact none exists, other then that inside his own deranged mind.  

It was most striking when he saw chantalle and preston in the banker room on the big screen, his back stiffened and his expression was one of righteous indignation, as though he had sniffed out a pair of vipers in the collective bosom which is ridiculous and they weren't doing anything wrong at all. 

Not one to let reality stand in the way anything he went on to act like a complete hypocryte. 

I've been struggling to think of who it is he reminds me of and it's just dawned on me.  He's captain mainwairing from dad's army.  Pompous, self important and comically out of touch with everything and everyone.  

As for pete burns, the only future I see for him is to play cruella de ville in panto in some obscure sea side town.  He really is a nasty piece of work IMO


----------



## Elektra (Jan 24, 2006)

*J'accuse*




			
				Wookey said:
			
		

> "If I'd have been called in there I would have stood ramrod straight, refused to sit down, refused to eat, refused to drink, refused to smoke. I would have said `you brought me here under duress, but I will refuse to partake in things that the others are not allowed'," he declared in a speech reminiscent of his performance before the US Senate."



Galloway continued, "Furthermore, to show you whippersnappers how it's done, I insist on taking no more than a worker's wage in deference to all the little people who voted for me. I will turn my Portuguese villa into a sanctuary for depraved trollops ... I mean, unmarried mothers (Michael, you're welcome to use my pool any time you like. Just clean up after yourself, if you know what I mean). I will forgo my huge capitalist cigars and roll my own exactly like all the other hard-grafting sons of toil I know so well. Never again shall I take my Christmas hols with great leaders of nations, my old mucker Tariq being incapacitated at the minute, notwithstanding. My column for the Scottish Mail on Sunday is now history - they can stuff their fat fee. And I am donating my Armani suits to War on Wank." 

Galloway raged at Preston (aged 12 and a half): "You're a sneak and a liar and you're exposed to the world as a sneak and a liar.

"You float around promiscuously - stroking, metaphorically or literally, everybody's ass to protect your own. We saw on the screen your real character portrayed for all to see. And that's my last word ...
Pipe down, Mr Indignation. We'll see what the viewers thought of your double standards, your indignation about me and the aplomb with which you become a lying plutocrat in your gentleman's club."

"You sat schtum and said nothing when Pete was cutting up Traci, while I stared bravely into the middle-distance (a little-known form of kung-fu a moral reprobate like yourself could never hope to master). You care about no one except yourself. You're the most selfish, self-obsessed person I've ever met," he stormed at himself in the nearest mirror.

 "I cared a lot about you. You stabbed me in the back."

Galloway received a copy of the Communist manifesto. He skimmed the first two pages and then spontaneously combusted, selflessly adding to the gaiety of the nation.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Galloway continued, "Furthermore, to show you whippersnappers how it's done, I insist on taking no more than a worker's wage in deference to all the little people who voted for me. I will turn my Portuguese villa into a sanctuary for depraved trollops ... I mean, unmarried mothers (Michael, you're welcome to use my pool any time you like. Just clean up after yourself, if you know what I mean). I will forgo my huge capitalist cigars and roll my own exactly like all the other hard-grafting sons of toil I know so well. Never again shall I take my Christmas hols with great leaders of nations, my old mucker Tariq being incapacitated at the minute, notwithstanding. My column for the Scottish Mail on Sunday is now history - they can stuff their fat fee. And I am donating my Armani suits to War on Wank."
> 
> Galloway raged at Preston (aged 12 and a half): "You're a sneak and a liar and you're exposed to the world as a sneak and a liar.
> 
> ...




*applause*


----------



## foo (Jan 24, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> the thing about george is he has this frequent expression of amazement and disgust, as though he's just discovered some evil subterfuge, when in fact none exists, other then that inside his own deranged mind.




quite disturbing isn't it. 


<joins prophet in applauding Elektra>


----------



## mrskp (Jan 24, 2006)

endemol really have got to get their ad break timings sorted out.

every time it gets interesting we cut to the ads.


----------



## AnMarie (Jan 24, 2006)

Anyone else picked up on how smart Maggot is and how effectively he has been leading the others against Galloway?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 24, 2006)

See how E4 cut galloways speech - for no reason whatsoever. Thats why as much as Galloway annoys me on many levels I will always defend him against this sort of censorship nonsense.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 24, 2006)

maybe the spoilers can tell me the gist of galloways debate.

traci weren't happy but apart from that the edits eliminated the most of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> See how E4 cut galloways speech - for no reason whatsoever.


There's always a reason


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 24, 2006)

Just skimmed through tonight's highlights show. It looks like they're devoting most of the hour to the bust-up and it seems to be going out with minimal editing - George gets an absolute pasting again, but it's entirely down to him.
Chantelle comes out okay, Dennis gets a bit of "growing up in the ghetto" scene-setting but then blows it by shouting a lot.
All in all, business as usual - George out first and I'm 95% sure Dennis out second.

A nice little coda from Barrymore that has the potential to define this series (and makes me fairly certain that Chantelle is the producer's choice to win this):

*Michael comes back into the dining area for “Round Two”. Preston and Pete start arguing again over the lies in the task. Michael says the game was all set up to provoke everyone. “It’s absolutely pathetic!” He says the argument will be seen as “a bunch of celebs, handing it to people on a plate, behaving like celebs.” He goes on to say how he hates the very word ‘celeb’ and what it stands for. “Do you think anyone out there cares?"*


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

Bloody hell, insightful from Barrymore.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 24, 2006)

That's this year's story, isn't it? I think we all had an idea, but it's more or less confirmed now - non-celeb enters Celeb BB, wins and becomes a celebrity herself (with a no.1 single to boot). Talent? Irrelevant. Can't sing, can't dance and it matters not a jot. Here's a fable for the debased, meaningless noughties. What will become of 'our' Chantelle - will her positivity prevail or will she end up as fucked-up as the rest of the freaks she's shared a house with for three weeks? You have to admit it's a damn good story this year... 

Anyway, more news - weds eviction show now in two segments and - importantly - they're going to re-open the phone lines for a few hours between shows. This should favour Chantelle as she's more popular than Dennis, widening her lead in the vote. I've got polls and odds and things but I'm not going to clog up the board with them anymore, pm me if you really want or need them.


----------



## AnMarie (Jan 24, 2006)

oh ffs maggots more insightful than them all!!


----------



## magneze (Jan 24, 2006)

Kicking off nicely ...


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 24, 2006)

Fucking amazing TV.

Lord of the Flies.


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 24, 2006)

George and Michael nicely murdered their own careers


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 24, 2006)

Gorgeous better be careful or he'll end up in the swimming pool


----------



## liberty (Jan 24, 2006)

oh my god 1st time I've watched this and oh my god


----------



## Matt S (Jan 24, 2006)

Their egos are exploding!!   

Matt


----------



## liberty (Jan 24, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Kicking off nicely ...



Get me Saddam Hussein phone number


----------



## magneze (Jan 24, 2006)

Barrymore vs Galloway

I think Barrymore wins on points.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 24, 2006)

Hahahaha Go Barrymoore!!


----------



## magneze (Jan 24, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> Get me Saddam Hussein phone number


He's in next year with Tony Blair.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 24, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> oh my god 1st time I've watched this and oh my god



Me too it's the first time i've ever paid any attention to it anyway and it's fucking hilarious!!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 24, 2006)

Barrymore left the room...Gorgeous stayed.   Georgy boy wins.   Barrymore will be crying in 3 minutes.


----------



## liberty (Jan 24, 2006)

I really fucking hate George 

What is Pete's problem


----------



## magneze (Jan 24, 2006)

Maggot looked like he wanted to jump in almost every moment in the last 30 mins. He didn't.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Barrymore left the room...Gorgeous stayed.   Georgy boy wins.   Barrymore will be crying in 3 minutes.


 You are a prick.


----------



## liberty (Jan 24, 2006)

The man has control 

in reply to magneze


----------



## Matt S (Jan 24, 2006)

i reckon Maggot is just spending his time thinking "What the fuck is wrong with these people....". Probably trying to be the last one alive....

Matt


----------



## D'wards (Jan 24, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Barrymore left the room...Gorgeous stayed.   Georgy boy wins.   Barrymore will be crying in 3 minutes.



Nah, Barrymore done the best thing.

Gorgeous and Pete will rue the day thwey entered that house - i pre4dict much abuse in the street


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 24, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> You are a prick.


Why's that then?   Pointing out that Barrymore ran?  And now he's crawling back debasing himself?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

Good grief, career suicide 

Brilliant. It's like watching an argument on the forums, but in real life


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Why's that then?   Pointing out that Barrymore ran?  And now he's crawling back debasing himself?


 Your boy is losing and losing big.


----------



## liberty (Jan 24, 2006)

The whole thing is fucking maddness I think Barry M should stop while hes ahead


----------



## mrskp (Jan 24, 2006)

wo wo wo sweet child of mine !!!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 24, 2006)

"...and our little life is rounded with a sleep."


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 24, 2006)

GG didn't have to resort to humour and offer to make everyone coffee....unlike the bitch on TV!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> GG didn't have to resort to humour and offer to make everyone coffee....unlike the bitch on TV!


 Do you know that point where you begin to be a hack? You must remember it?


----------



## magneze (Jan 24, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> GG didn't have to resort to humour and offer to make everyone coffee....unlike the bitch on TV!


I think you're watching a different show.  Maybe Taggart ...


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 24, 2006)

Didn't they just say Barrymore was crying?...one nil


----------



## magneze (Jan 24, 2006)

"What kind of men cry"

What a pompous shitcunt. (Love that word  )


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 24, 2006)

chantelle "who the hell is dennis rodman?"


----------



## liberty (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm ashamed to be watching


----------



## liberty (Jan 24, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> "What kind of men cry"
> 
> What a pompous shitcunt. (Love that word  )


Real men cry 

oicur0t is getting involved now


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 24, 2006)

do you think if we badger endemol, they'll throw in a surprise twist and keep them all in for another 3 weeks?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 24, 2006)

Crying himself away to bed....  

Oh that's a real fucking victory


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

I was thinking we keep them in indefinitely, throwing in suitable people when the original housemates are found bobbing gently up and down in the pool.


----------



## liberty (Jan 24, 2006)

The wars of the world should learn... Dish out the prezzies and everythings ok


----------



## magneze (Jan 24, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Crying himself away to bed....
> 
> Oh that's a real fucking victory


You must be very proud.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Crying himself away to bed....
> 
> Oh that's a real fucking victory


 History is not immediate comrade (he's not btw). Your boy is now free to allow rodman to teach him to read.


----------



## liberty (Jan 24, 2006)

Go Michael 
Go Maggot


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Crying himself away to bed....
> 
> Oh that's a real fucking victory



Well done! You're embodying Galloway perfectly!   

The whole country has just watched your golden boy berate a mentally ill man! Galloway will never recover from this. By having a go at Preston and Chantelle for their 'conspiracy' he has revealed himself as a top loonspud, completely unable to deal with the reality of situations beyond that which he believes to be true.

 BB just killed the Galloway.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 24, 2006)

gotta love maggot for being so bloody sane


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> gotta love maggot for being so bloody sane



   He's my hero out of the whole thing.


----------



## liberty (Jan 24, 2006)

GG is a cunt 

(sorry I dont use that word often)


----------



## magneze (Jan 24, 2006)

Maggot is the houses conscience. If only he'd got that in earlier.


----------



## liberty (Jan 24, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Well done! You're embodying Galloway perfectly!
> 
> The whole country has just watched your golden boy berate a mentally ill man! Galloway will never recover from this. By having a go at Preston and Chantelle for their 'conspiracy' he has revealed himself as a top loonspud, completely unable to deal with the reality of situations beyond that which he believes to be true.
> 
> BB just killed the Galloway.


Fucking well said


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

So 'fucking' is alright but 'cunt' is not? I salute your indefatigability!


----------



## magneze (Jan 24, 2006)

Dennis & George to go for sure this time I think.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 24, 2006)

ha ha ha, I love the emphasis the BB voice over dude is placing on george's name when telling us to vote


----------



## aurora green (Jan 24, 2006)

Well just when you thought you'd seen it all...


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 24, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> You must be very proud.


I don't like Barrymore - he was involved in a murder at his house.   And I think he doesn't tell what happened coz he's a big shiter.   CBB doesn't change my mind, the man's an utter coward.   And no, self-debasing humour is no substitute for self-respect.

A bit personal for me but there you go 

It's still great TV though - unlike some here I can watch it without personal abuse.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 24, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> gotta love maggot for being so bloody sane



He's finally found his role in this little tragedy - as the chorus.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 24, 2006)

That was so fucked up that I phoned five times. On the sixth go at the end of the programme IT WAS ENGAGED!!!

Galloway, you're goin' dahn, you sla-a-a-ag!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 24, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Well just when you thought you'd seen it all...


yep!  indeed!

I've gone five days without a spliff, and up til now it's been easy, but after watching that I need one to calm me down... how am I gonna get through shameless without one?!


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Galloway, you're goin' dahn, you sla-a-a-ag!









"Git yer trahsahs on, yer evicted!"


----------



## oicur0t (Jan 24, 2006)

George Galloway has disappeared so far up his own chocolate starfish that Big Brother's gonna need an endoscope to film him from now on.


----------



## magneze (Jan 24, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> I don't like Barrymore - he was involved in a murder at his house.   And I think he doesn't tell what happened coz he's a big shiter.   CBB doesn't change my mind, the man's an utter coward.   And no, self-debasing humour is no substitute for self-respect.
> 
> A bit personal for me but there you go
> 
> It's still great TV though - unlike some here I can watch it without personal abuse.


Nicely skirted around the bullying from Mr Galloway there.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

Not to mention his grossly distorted view of reality which accompanies it! 

He's doing an Icke!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 24, 2006)

oicur0t said:
			
		

> George Galloway has disappeared so far up his own chocolate starfish


LMFAO  I'm hyperventilating


----------



## LDR (Jan 24, 2006)

I just wish Maggot had more bottle to say what he feels 'cause he's spot on.

I've never written hate mail before but for George and Pete I just may make an exception.

Does anybody know that url for Fax your MP?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 24, 2006)

What a pathetic piece of vile shite that GG is and pete and dennis aint much better..

As its a double eviction tomorrow, i reckon GG and rodders to walk, leaving pete isolated without his yes men.....

Barrymore and chantelle gone well up in my estimation


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 24, 2006)

Maggot I hate him. Always slagging people off behind their backs, never to their face. Cunt
Hope Rodman uses Prestons head as a basketball before he leaves too.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 24, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> All in all, business as usual - George out first and I'm 95% sure Dennis out second.




that'll do for me chuck.


----------



## magneze (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, Maggot says the right things, but never at the right time!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 24, 2006)

Someone tell me that episode wasn't great art. Go on, I fucking DARE you. Webster, Kyd, Middleton eat your hearts out, that's what I call a modern revenge tragedy. "The Red Devil" anyone?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Yeah, Maggot says the right things, but never at the right time!



He is a rapper, if they laid down a decent beat over the speakers he'd be the dahling of the show   Youknowsit!


----------



## mrskp (Jan 24, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> He's my hero out of the whole thing.




to win definitely


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> to win definitely



 Shame it'll be Chantelle, to prove that you don't have to be a celebrity to win CBB. Wait a second, that's UTTER BALLS!


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 24, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Yeah, Maggot says the right things, but never at the right time!



Precisely. Occasionally, I think Maggot's okay, but then I remember what a gutless little twerp he is and the way he tried to take the piss out of Chantelle's lack of brain power with his 'capital cities' game, and I go back to thinking he's a bit of a wanker.

Dennis has let me down badly by siding with Cunt Galloway and Cunt Burns, so he can fuck off now. I'd like to see Traci win as she's the least offensive person by a considerable margin.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 24, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> that'll do for me chuck.



The odds are slightly south of "very shit" at this point, alas.
Georgeous George now trading at 1.08 - minus commission you'd make 3p in the pound profit.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 24, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Nicely skirted around the bullying from Mr Galloway there.


er...where?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> er...where?


 All over.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh it's a double act.  How sweet


----------



## magneze (Jan 24, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Oh it's a double act.  How sweet


----------



## mrskp (Jan 24, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The odds are slightly south of "very shit" at this point, alas.
> Georgeous George now trading at 1.08 - minus commission you'd make 3p in the pound profit.




ach well, i'll have to give up being a celebrity until i scoop the euromillions then.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

Not so much bullying as needless pontification on the part of Galloway, he's made himself appear such an utterly self obsessed idiot throughout the whole thing, that it's difficult to see any kind of recovery.

The attitude towards Barrymore is 'yeah, he's dodgy but clearly not well'

After tonight, the attitude towards Galloway will most likely be 'believes his own hype, has to make the loudest statement of intent and has a very loose grasp on reality'

Galloway had attached himself to Barrymore, as he thought he could be seen as the man who brought him back to the UK - a pointless yet PR-rich procedure. Now he's sided with the cunt that is Burns. If you can't understand, watch his reception on the next eviction. If you though previous evictees got a rough time, you aint seen nothing yet.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 24, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Not so much bullying as needless pontification on the part of Galloway, he's made himself appear such an utterly self obsessed idiot throughout the whole thing, that it's difficult to see any kind of recovery.
> 
> The attitude towards Barrymore is 'yeah, he's dodgy but clearly not well'
> 
> ...



I cant wait


----------



## LDR (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm almost tempted to stay in on Friday night just to watch it.

Almost but not quite.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 24, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> er...where?



he's been a vicious bully for the last seven days straight pretty much. how can you not see that? 

i will cheer the day that george galloway loses his seat as MP. i will dance in the street when his career is in shreds. and it'll be this year. 

i don't use the word often either, but the man's a cunt.

how could anyone vote for him after this?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 24, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> I just wish Maggot had more bottle to say what he feels 'cause he's spot on.


Me too, I quite liked his final diary room speech before the end of the episode - felt like a narrator summing up! And I found myself surprisingly very impressed with Micheal - even though you could tell there was a bit of the showman to him he was also pretty spot on in places, and fairly dignified (well, certainly compared to George and Dennis - I mean, WTF was that all about? "I've had better girls than you" to Chantelle? And I thought people were saying he was less of a sex pest (or thwarted on in this case).

I also hope that Dennis and George both go on Wednesday leaving Pete in a room full of people who know exactly what he is now. Poetic justice, so to speak....


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

What a bunch of nasty, vile people making exhibitions of the vileness.  Galloway has badly miscalculated by going in there.  

The final four will be: Maggot, Chantelle, Preston, Traci.  Because the others are slugs and low-life.


----------



## Jonathan B (Jan 24, 2006)

maggott was pussy for not speaking up at the time but at least he got there in the end which is better than nothing.

I'm not fan of Michael B by any means but I thought he came out of that looking much better than George, Pete or Dennis.

(note to Dexter - walking away is not the same as running away)


----------



## AllStarMe (Jan 24, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I cant wait


Seconded.
The eviction and interview is the 9 - 10 show isn't it? 
Hope so because Im off out after that and I dont want to watch the edited version the following day



Yes I am lame.


----------



## foo (Jan 24, 2006)

'poor me, pour me a drink'

and then, talking about barrymore crying 'what kind of man is he anyway?'

george is such a horrible low down man.  

maggot did well in the diary room - i wish he'd say it to the people concerned, but maybe he just can't. at least he's documenting the bad shit  from a kind of neutral perspective i suppose. 

all that shouting was awful.


----------



## foo (Jan 24, 2006)

chantelle did the best so far in sticking up for herself - _and _ she had both george and pete on her case! she was firm, and stuck to her points. 

go chantelle.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 24, 2006)

One for the road *oddsflash*
To win:

Paris Travelodge: 1.86
Preston: 4.7
Michael "awight" Barrymore: 9.4
Maggot 9.6
Pete "the mouth" Burns: 32.00
The Bingster: 50.00
Rodders: 55.00
Georgeous George: 510.00 *sniggers*

Barrymore hasn't come in as much as I thought he would after that. Which is nice.


----------



## magneze (Jan 24, 2006)

Admittedly Maggot couldn't have done his measured, wordy speech during the argument. He could, of course, have just said "YOU'RE ALL COMING ACROSS AS UTTER UTTER CUNTS" though.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 24, 2006)

Jonathan B said:
			
		

> maggott was pussy for not speaking up at the time but at least he got there in the end which is better than nothing.


The thing is, bless him, where was he meant to get a word in edgeways?

George and Pete are so vile. I mean does anyone believe they wouldn't stuff their faces if they had got access to the Director's room?

Btw, going back to the picking of Chantelle and Preston as directors - I assume BB actually waited till she was nearest knowing she'd pick Preston? Because otherwise they sorted out that room with their sized suits and those paintings of them pretty damn quickly. Surprised they didn't notice that actually, I would have been taken back enough to mention it.


----------



## foo (Jan 24, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> The final four will be: Maggot, Chantelle, Preston, Traci.  Because the others are slugs and low-life.



yep, i'm with you there pilch.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 24, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> One for the road *oddsflash*
> To win:
> 
> Paris Travelodge: 1.86
> ...




Your contributions to this thread and other related threads have enriched my Big Brother experience.
I was just about to ask if anyone else thought that Chantelle is running away with this ?
I'm stunned by tonights show.
Do you happen to know the viewing figures as well ?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 24, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> The thing is, bless him, where was he meant to get a word in edgeways?
> 
> George and Pete are so vile. I mean does anyone believe they wouldn't stuff their faces if they had got access to the Director's room?
> 
> Btw, going back to the picking of Chantelle and Preston as directors - I assume BB actually waited till she was nearest knowing she'd pick Preston? Because otherwise they sorted out that room with their sized suits and those paintings of them pretty damn quickly. Surprised they didn't notice that actually, I would have been taken back enough to mention it.



what he said


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 24, 2006)

I cant believe galloway is so arrogant to think that the public would be on his side .........he really is delusional


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 24, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> The final four will be: Maggot, Chantelle, Preston, Traci.  Because the others are slugs and low-life.



So we get left with the dullards.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> maggot did well in the diary room - i wish he'd say it to the people concerned, but maybe he just can't.


I really can't blame him for not butting in; how could you talk over the top of George, Pete, Michael and Dennis once they've got started?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 24, 2006)

I've just been out playing 5-a-side.
Silly me - I appear to have let my life get in the way of CBB, and it seems I've missed an amazing hour of telly.

Is the highlights show repeated anywhere tonight/tomorrow?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2006)

Innit, I'd go outside for a smoke and make sure the cameras caught me mouthing the words 'utter, utter cunts' over and over again


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 24, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I cant believe galloway is so arrogant to think that the public would be on his side .........he really is delusional


He's another narcisist like Pete - he filters and interprets the world to reflect well on him, so how could people _not_ possibly like him. He's after all the only adult there who is not a hypocrite yet is not afraid to stand for the truth and morality. 

 

Good thing about narcisists though is they can really crack when they suddenly have to face the reality that nobody actually like them. Mind you, he'll probably being able to interpret that in a way which makes him keep his high opinion of himself, like it was kids voting for kids.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 24, 2006)

well MB went up a little bit in my estimation.  I liked the protective, paternal side of him that sttod up to george and was cross with him for bullying chantalle and preston
rodman went down in my estimation, all that shouting at preston, WTF was all that about?
preston shouting at george - great!  he's shown himself to be quite resiliant and I admire that
chantalle is I think my favourite I like the way she didn't take any nonsense from george or pete and put rodman in his place 
I almost wish george would stay in for longer, every hour he's in there is another nail in his political coffin, the whole country has seen him being an aggressive, self-obsessed, paranoid, bully and his career must be in tatters.  A few more nails in the coffin wouldn't do any harm though.  Just to be sure   
As for pete I despise him.  He sees evil intent in everything and everywhere except for in himself.  I think he's a very fragile and disturbed person (I appreciate that this is proabably pointing out the bleedin obvious) 
maggot and traci are staying a bit quiet and I don't like it when people let bullies get away with things, I'd like to see both of them be a bit more decisive and take more of a stand


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> So we get left with the dullards.


In the sense of stupid, or in the sense of boring?

The point is that they aren't nasty, two-faced, selfish, bullies.  And therefore nobody will feel motivated to vote them out.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 24, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I've just been out playing 5-a-side.
> Silly me - I appear to have let my life get in the way of CBB, and it seems I've missed an amazing hour of telly.
> 
> Is the highlights show repeated anywhere tonight/tomorrow?


it'll be on tomorrow morning, channel 4, 7am - heavily edited for swearing


----------



## D'wards (Jan 24, 2006)

George tonight did what the Bush administration have desperately been trying to do - totally discredited himself, and showed him to be a devious pompous ego-driven little man


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 24, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Me too, I quite liked his final diary room speech before the end of the episode - felt like a narrator summing up!



I'm working on the theory that the normal producer chucked a sicky on this one and they ended up getting Jonathan Miller or someone in to replace him:
"Ok people, George can be our Lear, we'll use Maggot as our diary room chorus and Pete'll be our Lady Macbeth. Where's Michael? Ok, Michael you can be Prospero..."


----------



## foo (Jan 24, 2006)

unix and i were cringing as they started shouting -  pete sat back (after he'd stirred things up in the first place as usual) and literally _licked them lips _  

he really is a snake in the grass. he lives to be spiteful. has he had any conversation with anyone in the house where he's not slagging someone off or pushing some conspiracy shite.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 24, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> well MB went up a little bit in my estimation.  I liked the protective, paternal side of him that sttod up to george and was cross with him for bullying chantalle and preston


Me too. In fact my opinion of Barrymore has changed throughout the whole thing. First I thought he was a bit of a joke, then I was worried that he was very ill and depressed, after his rant at Jodie I thought he was a cunt of the highest order, and now I do have a grudging respect for the way he handled himself and the situation, even if there was a little of the ham about him. 

Is this normal? Do I change my opinions of people too easily? Shit, I'd be terrible voting in there, I'd start liking people the minute I nominated them...


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 24, 2006)

George is going anyway bu would love Dennis to go now too mainly to see the effect on Cruella.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 24, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> George is going anyway bu would love Dennis to go now too mainly to see the effect on Cruella.


Like mice ganging up on the snake hopefully....


----------



## thefuse (Jan 24, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> well MB went up a little bit in my estimation.  I liked the protective, paternal side of him that sttod up to george and was cross with him for bullying chantalle and preston
> rodman went down in my estimation, all that shouting at preston, WTF was all that about?
> preston shouting at george - great!  he's shown himself to be quite resiliant and I admire that
> chantalle is I think my favourite I like the way she didn't take any nonsense from george or pete and put rodman in his place
> ...



thanks for writing all that   
you pretty much summed up what i wanted to say
but i was too tired to write it all really


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 24, 2006)

I remember on previous Big Brother series there would be a show viewed from the pyscological point of view.Explaining house mates behaviour etc.....

It seems to be missing in this series or have i just missed it ?


----------



## foo (Jan 24, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Is this normal? Do I change my opinions of people too easily? Shit, I'd be terrible voting in there, I'd start liking people the minute I nominated them...



heh, we were talking about this earlier     

it is wierd how our opinions change so quickly, or alter at least. but it's interesting and funny because it shows how quick judgements of people are often wrong - you have to see so many sides of people to really get a handle on them. 

i thought dennis was redeming himself the other night. after tonight, i just think he's another bully coming swiftly up the rear of the other two alpha males.


----------



## scarecrow (Jan 24, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> coming swiftly up the rear of the other two alpha males.





Nice one!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 24, 2006)

In all the time i've been watching tv, i've never been so physically repulsed and shocked at such a vile little ego tripper, that is GG, oh yeah and such a nasty piece of queen bitching , that is Burns.....

They really have added a nasty vibe to that house, one i have not witnessed ever in all the time i've watched Big brother


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 24, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> I remember on previous Big Brother series there would be a show viewed from the pyscological point of view.Explaining house mates behaviour etc.....
> 
> It seems to be missing in this series or have i just missed it ?


I think they only have that for the normal one. Or have I missed it?

I used to work with one of the Psychologists on that!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 24, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> it'll be on tomorrow morning, channel 4, 7am - heavily edited for swearing



Do they bleep it or edit it?


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 24, 2006)

Eunyons!

Eunyons!

Pthffpt  Pthffpt Pthffpt


----------



## Merengue (Jan 24, 2006)

I thought Sunday was good when George got exposed and was made to look like a two faced politician. He tried deflect it by going on about some other $hit and has been fuming/looking for revenge ever since. Later that night he was dressed as a ballerina and him and Pete doing robotics was just class... I laughed my ass off.

Didnt think that could be topped but it just seems to be getting better and better. Pete is a tosser, Michael is mixed up and George is a perfect example as to why a lot of people dont vote. He went in there to promote politics or so he said but hes done the opposite.

Maggot seems to be the most sensible one with his head screwed on but he doesnt want to rock the boat, so keeps his mouth shut. Then again if there were all sensible it would be crap viewing. Maggot must be a contender but the teeny boppers will probably ensure Preston wins it.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 24, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Do they bleep it or edit it?


can't remember, I think it just goes quiet (when I watch it in the morning, it's all I can do to stay awake  )


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

Merengue said:
			
		

> the teeny boppers will probably ensure Preston wins it.


Why?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 24, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Me too. In fact my opinion of Barrymore has changed throughout the whole thing. First I thought he was a bit of a joke, then I was worried that he was very ill and depressed, after his rant at Jodie I thought he was a cunt of the highest order, and now I do have a grudging respect for the way he handled himself and the situation, even if there was a little of the ham about him.
> 
> Is this normal? Do I change my opinions of people too easily? Shit, I'd be terrible voting in there, I'd start liking people the minute I nominated them...



I think it's good to be open minded about changing my opinions of people cos you learn more about what people are like over time.


----------



## metalguru (Jan 24, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> rodman went down in my estimation, all that shouting at preston, WTF was all that about?
> preston shouting at george - great!  he's shown himself to be quite resiliant and I admire that



That's a kind of breathtaking Gallowayesque double standard


----------



## scarecrow (Jan 24, 2006)

Just reminded me.

Tank Girl is on sky movies two at 01.30 tomorrow morning if anyone's interested...


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

metalguru said:
			
		

> That's a kind of breathtaking Gallowayesque double standard


What?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 24, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i thought dennis was redeming himself the other night. after tonight, i just think he's another bully coming swiftly up the rear of the other two alpha males.



My experience of rodman is the same
I went from liking him to not liking him to liking him
after that shouty outburst I've gone off him again


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 24, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> Just reminded me.
> 
> Tank Girl is on sky movies two at 01.30 tomorrow morning if anyone's interested...


oh no, has my husband been selling the home movies again?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 24, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> Your contributions to this thread and other related threads have enriched my Big Brother experience.
> I was just about to ask if anyone else thought that Chantelle is running away with this ?
> I'm stunned by tonights show.
> Do you happen to know the viewing figures as well ?



Aw, thanks.
Sorry mate, no viewing figures. I'm just a punter and I honestly don't have any inside info at all.
Chantelle winning seems to be the favoured outcome (there's a real a to b storyline they can milk), but it's still early days. I've backed her, they're protecting her, but there's still time for her to blow it. 
Interestingly they dropped (very late) a bit of footage from the start of the running order I saw that showed Dennis in a good light (either that or I missed it). I think it's likey he won't have a good show tomorrow night.


----------



## scarecrow (Jan 24, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> oh no, has my husband been selling the home movies again?



Well I wasn't _intending_ on tuning in at first, but...


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 24, 2006)

metalguru said:
			
		

> That's a kind of breathtaking Gallowayesque double standard



not at all
rodamn is massive and his body language was extremely threatening. When he stands up and starts shouting ragefully and jabbing the air with his fingers, he's really scary.  Plus it made no sense at all.  (not to me anyway)  preston just sat there shouting "you're a wanker" occasionally which I found succinct, factual and to the point.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 24, 2006)

metalguru said:
			
		

> That's a kind of breathtaking Gallowayesque double standard



Was your breath literally taken away?  

Calm down dear, it's ok to shout at Galloway because he is very very nasty.  But it is not ok to shout at Preston because he is a fox.    

I hope you understand now.  It's something to do with context and subject and object and stuff.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> It's something to do with context and subject and object and stuff.


Indeed.  It's also to do with what you are shouting, how you are shouting, and why you are shouting it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> unix and i were cringing as they started shouting -  pete sat back (after he'd stirred things up in the first place as usual) and literally _licked them lips _
> 
> he really is a snake in the grass. he lives to be spiteful. has he had any conversation with anyone in the house where he's not slagging someone off or pushing some conspiracy shite.



What Foo said.....I can't believe he hasn't been rumbled before now...even Chantelle and Preston still hold back when they talk about him....  

George and Dennis will go...George because he's behaved like a spoilt brat and projected his situation unto the others and Dennis because he hasn't worked out that he is just a pawn in George's, Pete's and Micheal's game..... He swallows everything they say and then explodes looking like an aggressive knob. I'm actually sick of hearing people say they want Dennis to stay in for the sole purpose of hitting someone.....The associations within those ideas are ugly. This was crystal clear when Dennis asked Chantelle why she never pulls pete up on the nastiness he levels at her...Pete said, she takes it in a different way... Um why? He has abused everyone at some point in the most extreme and disgusting ways.  

Pete is an original, artful, vicious, set it up, walk away and watch the fireworks nightmare....every decent persons last choice as a friend....shame he's not up.

Micheal used the whole thing to gain brownie points, although I truly believe he didn't agree with Pete and George's attack on Chantelle and Preston....I'm still hating his passive aggressive approach with Dennis though..that shit winds me up..I would have decked him for it by now.

That said, well done Chantelle for holding her own against Dennis and George.....Just apply the no shit rule to Pete now please!


----------



## metalguru (Jan 24, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> What?



Seems pretty biased to me:

Rodman shouting is bad - goes down in LLB's estimation "WTF was all that about?"

Preston shouting meanwhile is "great!" - presumably  because he's shouting at George.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 24, 2006)

metalguru said:
			
		

> Seems pretty biased to me:
> 
> Rodman shouting is bad - goes down in LLB's estimation "WTF was all that about?"
> 
> Preston shouting meanwhile is "great!" - presumably  because he's shouting at George.




did you watch the show?
do you understand about context?
did you understand what rodman was ranting about?

and if you did could you please  explain it me as it went right over my head


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 24, 2006)

metalguru said:
			
		

> Preston shouting meanwhile is "great!" - presumably  because he's shouting at George.



That's right.  

You'll get there in the end my child.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> did you watch the show?
> do you understand about context?
> did you understand what rodman was ranting about?
> 
> and if you did could you please  explain it me as it went right over my head



From what I understood it was about the double standards of who votes for who etc...he had been thouroghly wound up by P and G.

His point to Micheal was a valid one though...Micheal has been trying to pick a fight with him for the past week.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

metalguru said:
			
		

> Seems pretty biased to me:
> 
> Rodman shouting is bad - goes down in LLB's estimation "WTF was all that about?"
> 
> Preston shouting meanwhile is "great!" - presumably  because he's shouting at George.


Not biased, because Dennis' outburst was unjustified, ridiculous, and intended to bully.

Preston's mild interjection was to tell George off for using Barrymore's alcoholism as a way to get at him.  (Personally I thought it was low, but I think Barrymore's low, so I would have let it pass).


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 24, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> From what I understood it was about the double standards of who votes for who etc...he had been thouroghly wound up by P and G.
> 
> His point to Micheal was a valid one though...Micheal has been trying to pick a fight with him for the past week.



I can understand him getting wound up by MB but the thing about preston and chantalle seemed bizzare.  

They didn't do anything wrong at all in the directors room did they?  

I'm not watching this as much has some people but it seems to me as though GG and PB decided that C and P had 'been evil' in the director's room for no logical reason whatsoever and then DR just loses it and goes into menacing uncontrollable rage mode.  At no time was preston menacing.  All that stuff about 'where I'm from people would smash your face in' was just sad.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> DR just loses it and goes into menacing uncontrollable rage mode.  At no time was preston menacing.  All that stuff about 'where I'm from people would smash your face in' was just sad.


Indeed.  He is a nasty bully with a temper.  I'd steer well clear of him in real life.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm not sure a telly show has ever taken me on such a rollercoaster of emotions. From utter disgust and anger when George and Pete were being so irrational, petty and cruel, to joy when Preston and Chantelle were sticking up for themselves, to confusion when Dennis was spouting his stuff about the ghetto, to shock when George was saying "poor me, pour me a drink" (is this really a common known phrase by the way?), frustration at noone else sticking up for them, and finally to embarassment at Barrymore in his frenchman outfit.

Michael could've come across quite well tonight had it not been for the "If you'd been through what I've been through.." spiel which went on for just a little longer than needed.

A few of Preston's comments were great

"Pour me another meeting with Saddam Hussein"
"He's got less democracy than a fucking Nazi"


----------



## metalguru (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm not sure that Dennis intended to be bullying. 

It seemed to me more that he was outraged that Chantelle and Preston were trying to justify their time in the directors room by saying that George had cheated.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I can understand him getting wound up by MB but the thing about preston and chantalle seemed bizzare.
> 
> They didn't do anything wrong at all in the directors room did they?
> 
> I'm not watching this as much has some people but it seems to me as though GG and PB decided that C and P had 'been evil' in the director's room for no logical reason whatsoever and then DR just loses it and goes into menacing uncontrollable rage mode.  At no time was preston menacing.  All that stuff about 'where I'm from people would smash your face in' was just sad.



I agree that he had absolutely no reason to attack them about the 'directors' secret room and treats etc....And yes his aggression and lack of debating skills are his downfall...I still say though he has been pretty calm in other moments and has done well not to get involved...My observation was how he is being used by the other alpha males to do their dirty work, namely pete and george.....every group of friends has a DR and they are used by the others to do the aggressive stuff....

I still say that to me Micheal's passive aggressive approach is just as bad if not worse....


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> (is this really a common known phrase by the way?)


I've managed to get to the grand old age of 40, and known several alcoholics, including my granny's husband, without having heard it before.  But that doesn't mean everyone else isn't saying it.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

metalguru said:
			
		

> I'm not sure that Dennis intended to be bullying.
> 
> It seemed to me more that he was outraged that Chantelle and Preston were trying to justify their time in the directors room by saying that George had cheated.


It seemed to me that he was doing an alpha male display to show that he should be taken seriously alongside Bullyboy George and Skeletor Burns.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 24, 2006)

A fresh missive from the lovely people at Specialbets:

"Eviction 1: George Galloway is evicted with 54% of the vote. Dennis Rodman has 27% and Chantelle has 19%.
Eviction 2: Dennis Rodman has 58% of the vote when the phones reopen for voting for the "surprise" eviction. 
Dennis Rodman is evicted with at least 70% of the vote."

That sounds about right to me after tonight. The number-crunchers concur with the instinct people for a change.  
(the stats base is still relatively small btw, so if you could get over there and add to the polling data that would be   )


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 24, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> I've managed to get to the grand old age of 40, and known several alcoholics, including my granny's husband, without having heard it before.  But that doesn't mean everyone else isn't saying it.



I'd never heard it before either.  But even if it is a well known phrase it wasn't said with any neutrality.  It was said gloatingly and glibly and with nasty intent.  Which Pete knew full well when trying to fob people off with "it's just a saying" bollocks.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 24, 2006)

who wants to print this thread out and send it to george, to give him an idea of how he's got through to the people?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> when the phones reopen for voting for the "surprise" eviction.


Ah.  I'd assumed they'd just evict the two with the most votes.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> It was said gloatingly and glibly and with nasty intent.  Which Pete knew full well when trying to fob people off with "it's just a saying" bollocks.


Absolutely, and Pete's example was nothing like it.  What did he compare it to?  Can't recall at the moment...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 24, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Ah.  I'd assumed they'd just evict the two with the most votes.



Two extra hours of phone and txt revenue innit.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> I've managed to get to the grand old age of 40, and known several alcoholics, including my granny's husband, without having heard it before.  But that doesn't mean everyone else isn't saying it.



George is a nightmare but his observations of MB's behaviour are spot on...the phrase he used had be used by MB at least twice this series....I think george was pointing out MB's spiel was demonstrating exactly those sentiments..........And as for MB's Springer moment at the end of the fight..I felt like puking...He ain't stupid at all.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> who wants to print this thread out and send it to george, to give him an idea of how he's got through to the people?


LMAO


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> George is a nightmare but his observations of MB's behaviour are spot on.


Oh, absolutely.  And Barrymore sought to refute it by ... unleashing another soliloquy about himself and how hard done-to he is!  Silly twat.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I'd never heard it before either.  But even if it is a well known phrase it wasn't said with any neutrality.  It was said gloatingly and glibly and with nasty intent.  Which Pete knew full well when trying to fob people off with "it's just a saying" bollocks.


 Yes. It was delivered with a nasty intent. He did the same to C Hitchens last year (who deserved it - see context).


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 24, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Absolutely, and Pete's example was nothing like it.  What did he compare it to?  Can't recall at the moment...



"Would you like a drink?"  Something like that I think. 

The fackin twisty wordy cunt.    

And the way he suggests that if you don't share his opinion you are thereby "stupid".    

Oh God, the pain of the schoolyard comes flooding back.


----------



## metalguru (Jan 24, 2006)

Couple of questions:

Is Traci being edited out - or is she really sitting there most of the time apparently terrified and bewildered in group discussions?

Did Chantelle really stand up for herself - or did the whole thing just go over her head? Is she dealing from a full deck?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Yes. It was delivered with a nasty intent. He did the same to C Hitchens last year (who deserved it - see context).


It's because he's a puritan tea-totaller himself.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 24, 2006)

metalguru said:
			
		

> I'm not sure that Dennis intended to be bullying.
> 
> It seemed to me more that he was outraged that Chantelle and Preston were trying to justify their time in the directors room by saying that George had cheated.



I'm sure he didn't intend to be bullying
very few people decide to bully people
but he lost it and his aggression was barely under control and he looked ridiculous and scary 

If he could be more articulate about what it was that was angering him that maybe I could understand it but I'm still none the wiser

I know he's from the projects and he grew up in extreme poverty and I understand that he's one of the richest men in the world and I love that kind of rags to riches story and I really, really wanted to like him and sometime I have liked him but sometimes he acts like a tit.  IMO

I agree with the people who think he's been manipulated by GG and PB and I find this disappointing.  I wanted him to be better and cleverer than that 

I don't understand why P and C saying that george had cheated (when he has) should make DM so angry that he makes himself look ridiculous.  It makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

metalguru said:
			
		

> Is Traci being edited out


Probably.  But..



> - or is she really sitting there most of the time apparently terrified and bewildered in group discussions?


 Yes. She's an air-head Californian, and probably doesn't know what she's been teleported into.  I can't say I really blame her, though.



> Did Chantelle really stand up for herself


From what we were shown she did her best.


> or did the whole thing just go over her head?


 Some of the big words probably did, but I think she clocked the intent.



> Is she dealing from a full deck?


No, but she makes reasonable use of the hand she's got.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 24, 2006)

metalguru said:
			
		

> Did Chantelle really stand up for herself - or did the whole thing just go over her head? Is she dealing from a full deck?



Didn't go over her head, no.  She ain't stupid.  Might have some gaps in knowledge relating to 80s politics and french philosophy but that's just a measure of how much information is stored in your head, not intelligence per se.

I think people think things just go over her head because she doesn't get that ruffled by people being nasty cunts to her.  She's obviously intelligent enough to understand  the meaning of "give them enough rope".


----------



## mrskp (Jan 24, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I'm actually sick of hearing people say they want Dennis to stay in for the sole purpose of hitting someone.....




guilty as charged, but after tonight's performance i can live without seeing it happen.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 24, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Didn't go over her head, no.  She ain't stupid.  Might have some gaps in knowledge relating to 80s politics and french philosophy but that's just a measure of how much information is stored in your head, not intelligence per se.
> 
> I think people think things just go over her head because she doesn't get that ruffled by people being nasty cunts to her.  She's obviously intelligent enough to understand  the meaning of "give them enough rope".



word   

I think she's great


----------



## metalguru (Jan 24, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I don't understand why P and C saying that george had cheated (when he has) should make DM so angry that he makes himself look ridiculous.  It makes no sense to me at all.



Well, I could well be wrong - but I guess he didn't think it was much of an 'excuse' to point to George's cheating - he seemed to be saying that Pete has broken far more rules than anyone else and doesn't get called out on it.


----------



## scarecrow (Jan 24, 2006)

Does anyone here contribute to the voting or just analyse and pontificate?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> Does anyone here contribute to the voting or just analyse and pontificate?


I believe Foo voted today.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 24, 2006)

metalguru said:
			
		

> Well, I could well be wrong - but I guess he didn't think it was much of an 'excuse' to point to George's cheating - he seemed to be saying that Pete has broken far more rules than anyone else and doesn't get called out on it.



so why wasn't he directing his anger at pete?   

If he did I'd have been cheering him on as someone needs to stand up the that hideous bully


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 24, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> Does anyone here contribute to the voting or just analyse and pontificate?



I voted 5 times to get maxwell out, other than that it's just pontification from me


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I voted 5 times to get maxwell out, other than that it's just pontification from me


Who was Maxwell?


----------



## mrskp (Jan 24, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> Does anyone here contribute to the voting or just analyse and pontificate?




i'm saving myself for friday


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 25, 2006)

metalguru said:
			
		

> Is Traci being edited out - or is she really sitting there most of the time apparently terrified and bewildered in group discussions?



She is being edited out. I have no problem with soberTraci being ignored, but drunkTraci is a thing of random, sureal beauty. Her exhausting conversations with Maggot after two glasses of vino are masterpieces of mutual incomprehension, but alas are never shown. A few brief examples:

Maggot "On the outside people think I'm 38 and an ex-criminal"
Traci "Oh, Maggot what did you do?"
Maggot "No, it's not true I'm not a criminal"
Traci "Did you go to jail?"
Maggot "IT'S NOT TRUE"
Traci "Oh my Maggot, what happened?"
Maggot "..." (weeps inwardly)

The "Maggot's friend being sick over Joss Stone's Wellingtons/Wedding" anecdote misunderstanding doesn't yet seem to have been fully resolved to Traci's satisfaction, and the infamous and completely random "We could go see Sir Jimmy and ask him for some crusty toast" riddle will puzzle me for years to come.
Traci is also STILL convinced, despite all evidence to the contrary that a) Maggot is Chantelle's father (don't ask) and that b) he's actually just pretending to be a housmate and is in fact the host of the show.

She's paranoid and really shouldn't drink, but she's a good egg and I do like her.


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2006)

that was quite horrid. i've managed not to watch since last friday, but i got pulled in again...


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 25, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Who was Maxwell?



an arrogant, racist, smug neanderthal who did things like pick the scabs off his feet and put them in another housemate's cornflakes. 

He ewas favourite to win at the start but he was so disgustingly racist and a bully that loads of people who I know who've never voted before or since voted to get him out.

He so thought that he would win, the look on his face when he was voted out was worth giving money to endomol for 

that moment again


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 25, 2006)

Ah, that must have been Muggle Big Brother.  I don't watch that.  I thought you meant someone in the current thing, and I was searching my brain for surnames of evicted celebrities...


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 25, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Ah, that must have been Muggle Big Brother.


----------



## thefuse (Jan 25, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I agree with the people who think he's been manipulated by GG and PB
> I don't understand why P and C saying that george had cheated should make DM so angry that he makes himself look ridiculous.


ive been following this show but all this GG, PB and P and C is getting very confusing   





its because its late


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 25, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> that moment again



and again


----------



## rowan (Jan 25, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> This has been a disaster for Galloway, hasn't it? He went in to the CBB house in a bid to enhance his 'man of the people', anti-war hero schtick, but instead has consistently come across as a right nasty wanker with some very dodgy views on young people and women. He's going to get fucking hammered when he comes out. Of course, he was naive in the first place to think he wasn't also going to get royally stitched up by Endemol, which he has.



I haven't been keeping up with the news much over the last year or so, so didn't know an awful lot about Galloway. But I had some respect for some of his views, especially on environmental matters, so was quite pleased to see hm in the house.
And I was a bit surprised that people here didn't like him.

BUT now I can see that he's a nasty, hypocritical, vindictive, untrustworthy, bigoted, self-centred prat of the highest order   

I must be just one of thousands who have changed their minds about him, and there must be many more thousands who have never heard of him who now hate him. 
Can't really see a glittering future for him now.


----------



## rowan (Jan 25, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Why everyone is sticking up for those dull, dull, dull individuals Preston and Chantelle, I have no idea.



I've not been a fan of either of them until the last couple of days, but I think Galloway's behaviour has guaranteed that 'the kids' will win.

I've always wanted Maggot to win, and still do really, but now I won't mind so much if Preston or Chantelle win. And it's all down to George and Pete


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 25, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> She is being edited out. I have no problem with soberTraci being ignored, but drunkTraci is a thing of random, sureal beauty. Her exhausting conversations with Maggot after two glasses of vino are masterpieces of mutual incomprehension, but alas are never shown. A few brief examples:
> 
> Maggot "On the outside people think I'm 38 and an ex-criminal"
> Traci "Oh, Maggot what did you do?"
> ...




I agree 100% (and not just because shes beautiful too).  The most entertaining irritating drunk I've seen in a while.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 25, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> an arrogant, racist, smug neanderthal who did things like pick the scabs off his feet and put them in another housemate's cornflakes.
> 
> He ewas favourite to win at the start but he was so disgustingly racist and a bully that loads of people who I know who've never voted before or since voted to get him out.
> 
> ...



Can you point out some of this racism to me please.


----------



## rowan (Jan 25, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I cant believe galloway is so arrogant to think that the public would be on his side .........he really is delusional



I've never looked forward to an eviction so much


----------



## RaggaKing (Jan 25, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I voted 5 times to get maxwell out, other than that it's just pontification from me



that's a bit sad really.


----------



## pk (Jan 25, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> nice attitude there, pk. do you feel that way about all transvestites and transsexuals, too?



Only the ones that look like Pete Burns, i.e. not many of them.

Bit disappointed at that Milesy, TBH...


----------



## milesy (Jan 25, 2006)

good fob off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




galloway out tonight


----------



## sparkling (Jan 25, 2006)

Re last night you've all said what I wanted to say so thank you.

Just want to add that the only reason I didn't feel too sorry for Bullymore was because I remembered how he and Prat features Pete bulllied Jodie in the first week.    I kept thinking what goes around comes around.

I do wonder how the producers of CBB live with themselves?  Who knows maybe they are congratulating themselves on providing the environment that helps people to tear each other apart.   I would be interested to know just how vile other people might become if put into the same environment and given similar tasks etc.  Its all been designed to divide and create tension etc.

In my opinion Chantelle is doing well.  She isn't stupid, just not as well educated or articulate as others but give the girl her due she sticks up for what she thinks is right no matter how horrible they are to her and she'll stick up for others as well like she did for Jodie, whereas Maggot to me just comes across as cowardly and a bit slimey to be honest.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 25, 2006)

hurray, it's time for BBLB


----------



## X-77 (Jan 25, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> an arrogant, racist, smug neanderthal who did things like pick the scabs off his feet and put them in another housemate's cornflakes.
> 
> He ewas favourite to win at the start but he was so disgustingly racist and a bully that loads of people who I know who've never voted before or since voted to get him out.
> 
> ...


agreed. It was a pure joy to contribute to the evicting of that smug little wanker


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 25, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> Does anyone here contribute to the voting or just analyse and pontificate?


I vote, and rarely analyse and pontificate 

BB is the only reality shite that I watch, and I love it


----------



## Elektra (Jan 25, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> Does anyone here contribute to the voting or just analyse and pontificate?


Post No 2278:
<<  That was so fucked up that I phoned five times. On the sixth go at the end of the programme IT WAS ENGAGED!!!
Galloway, you're goin' dahn, you sla-a-a-ag!  >>

BTW, how many lines do you recken each nominee has? How many callers would it take to clog up the lines?


----------



## foo (Jan 25, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Didn't go over her head, no.  She ain't stupid.  Might have some gaps in knowledge relating to 80s politics and french philosophy but that's just a measure of how much information is stored in your head, not intelligence per se.
> 
> I think people think things just go over her head because she doesn't get that ruffled by people being nasty cunts to her.  She's obviously intelligent enough to understand  the meaning of "give them enough rope".



too right. and she can stand her ground against nasty agressive bullies. 

chantelle is  

i've voted too. and i will again. 

and i pontificate & shout at the telly loads.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 25, 2006)

oh yeah, shouting at the telly is obligatory!

milesy was well angry last night


----------



## foo (Jan 25, 2006)

i wanted to yank pete's licky tongue out of his mouth and wrap it round his head in a bow.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 25, 2006)

yeah, I saw that bit when I was eating my brekkie yesterday morning - I was nearly sick


----------



## aqua (Jan 25, 2006)

christ last night was fun wasn't it 

what do people think is going to happen to George when he gets out? Not on the eviction night but in his job, his career etc?


I also have to confess to liking Barrymore again last night, yes I think he has mental health issues (wouldn't you if you were him though!) but by christ he held a good arguement last night 

George is unreal, just unreal 

And maggot I swear to god I love  his facial expressions last night 

and chantelle  you go girl!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 25, 2006)

liking barrymore aqua????

your text said that you LOVED him   

that was good fun, same time tonight babe?!


----------



## aqua (Jan 25, 2006)

I did last night  he just makes me smile


----------



## aurora green (Jan 25, 2006)

What about the smile on Petes' face when it all started to kick off? He was absolutely loving it...

I'm with aqua. Go Chantelle! She's the nicest, calmest, most well adjusted person in there


----------



## STFC (Jan 25, 2006)

Unbelievable television last night, never seen anything like it in my life. I'm not a Barrymore fan by any stretch of the imagination, but I thought he did well last night and has gone up _ever so slightly_ in my estimation. The touch of humour at the end of his theatrics was quality.

George Galloway just confirmed what I have known for ages, he is pure scum. As for his assertion that the viewing public will take his side against Preston, deluded doesn't come anywhere close! Preston calling him a "fucking wanker" - my sentiments exactly. It's a shame none of the other housemates are politically aware, they could rip the dictator-worshipping communist lowlife to shreds. Preston asking him for Saddam Hussein's phone number was quality too. 

Chantelle came out of last night's show better than all of them, she stuck to her guns and wasn't intimidated by any of the supposedly stronger, more intelligent housemates. I think she could have sealed her victory last night. 

"Who the fuck is" Dennis Rodman showed himself up badly with his "where I come from..." veiled threat. Bye bye.

Traci was anonymous and so was Maggot, until after the dust has settled. I think he's the only one who's got a handle on the situation, just a shame he didn't speak up when it was kicking off.

Pete was his usual disgusting, reptilian self, but was conspicuously quiet during the main event.

Great entertainment.


----------



## foo (Jan 25, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> <<  That was so fucked up that I phoned five times. On the sixth go at the end of the programme IT WAS ENGAGED!!!
> Galloway, you're goin' dahn, you sla-a-a-ag!  >>



text Elektra, *text*!!


----------



## STFC (Jan 25, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> text Elektra, *text*!!



"George" to 84444. Simple.

Even I voted last night. First time ever.


----------



## foo (Jan 25, 2006)

this is the only BB i've voted in too - for george each time. 

oh i did a sneaky little pete one too.  

cos he's a fucking wanker.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 25, 2006)

orangesandlemons recommends voting for dennis now, as george is a forgone conclusion.

I've been voting for both of them


----------



## aurora green (Jan 25, 2006)

STFC Loyal said:
			
		

> Unbelievable television last night, never seen anything like it in my life. I'm not a Barrymore fan by any stretch of the imagination, but I thought he did well last night and has gone up _ever so slightly_ in my estimation. The touch of humour at the end of his theatrics was quality.
> 
> George Galloway just confirmed what I have known for ages, he is pure scum. As for his assertion that the viewing public will take his side against Preston, deluded doesn't come anywhere close! Preston calling him a "fucking wanker" - my sentiments exactly. It's a shame none of the other housemates are politically aware, they could rip the dictator-worshipping communist lowlife to shreds. Preston asking him for Saddam Hussein's phone number was quality too.
> 
> ...



Great post!
Georges' belief that the public are on his side in this, is so disturbing. I would say he's going to have a shock when he gets out, but he'll still blame it on c4 editing manipulations or something.


----------



## thefuse (Jan 25, 2006)

STFC Loyal said:
			
		

> Pete was his usual disgusting, reptilian self, but was conspicuously quiet during the main event.


as disgusting as he is, he's quite intelligent and i'm thinking that he must have
worked out he'll be on his own by tonite and it might be time to shut it


----------



## Biffo (Jan 25, 2006)

As the celebs probably don't know there are 2 evictions tonight I think they should announce the first evictee (probably Rodman) to make Galloway think he is safe. Let him purr for 5 minutes then kick his 'ass' out too 

Burns is going to be lost without his two bodyguards. Hopefully the rest of the house will tear him to shreads until Friday.


----------



## STFC (Jan 25, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Great post!
> Georges' belief that the public are on his side in this, is so disturbing. I would say he's going to have a shock when he gets out, but he'll still blame it on c4 editing manipulations or something.



Why, thank you!

Galloway will definitely not take his eviction quietly. Can't wait to see the reaction he gets tonight and the ensuing fallout as his political career comes crashing down around him. I think we're going to be seeing plenty of "Gorgeous" George in the papers over the coming weeks, and not just the red tops.


----------



## aqua (Jan 25, 2006)

but will it "come crashing down" thats what I want to know


----------



## STFC (Jan 25, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> but will it "come crashing down" thats what I want to know



I think so (hope so too). His objective for going on CBB was to spread the anti-war message to the young. In my opinion he has made a massive error of judgement. All he has done is to ensure that everyone watching (and from what I can make out, it is an awful lot of people) realise what a vile, scheming, underhand, manipulative, delusional creature he is. How will his constituents in Bethnal Green and Bow react to their MP being a laughing stock and/or hate figure for the entire nation? How will his colleagues in "Respect" be able to respect him now that he has laid himself bare with disastrous results on such a popular programme? How will he be able to face down his many critics who have now got enough ammunition to hound him for the rest of his days? An extended holiday with his good friend Fidel is on the cards I reckon.


----------



## foo (Jan 25, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> but will it "come crashing down" thats what I want to know




he's _that_ arrogant and blinkered. i think he'll just re-write history in his head and blame everyone else/BB/Endemol/the media for any fall-out. he appears to be totally un self aware.   

anyway - enough of all this chat, i'm off to clean and chuck ashtrays!!


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 25, 2006)

Biffo said:
			
		

> As the celebs probably don't know there are 2 evictions tonight I think they should announce the first evictee (probably Rodman) to make Galloway think he is safe. Let him purr for 5 minutes then kick his 'ass' out too



yes yes YES that would be quality   

I've voted for George & Dennis 5 times each (did it from my work mobile so it doesn't cost me anything). This'll be the most votes George has ever had in his life, or ever will again.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2006)

Right, I've text voted George and Dennis to go out. That's the first time I've voted on a BB since I voted for Anna, the lesbian ex nun from the first series to win.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 25, 2006)

I voted for anna too - my friend had the work's phone on speed dial for anna to win   

shame it didn't work!


----------



## STFC (Jan 25, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> yes yes YES that would be quality
> 
> I've voted for George & Dennis 5 times each (did it from my work mobile so it doesn't cost me anything). This'll be the most votes George has ever had in his life, or ever will again.



Haha! Never thought I'd ever be saying this, but everyone *VOTE FOR GALLOWAY!*


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 25, 2006)

I think it shows how easily GG can be convinced by people he considers hold power.

In the house, without being able to see the whole picture, and with the removal of your grounding in normal life, the balance of power must appear very different. We all know Pete Burns, George Galloway and to a lesser extent Dennis Rodman are disliked by the public, and have no chance of winning. We know that from watching all the conversations that occur in the house, and by contact with the other opinions of our friends etc.

Inside the house, with no knowledge of outside, the people with the most power are still the bullys and the intimidators. Chantelle doesn't know she's very popular outside the house, and George clearly doesn't know that he is dispised and facing odds of 500-1 to win it.

Whats worrying is that allied with Pete and Dennis (AKA the power), George has convinced himself he's on a crusade against the 'liars and sneaks' of Chantelle, Preston and Barrymore, which any normal person can see is entirely invented in the minds of the 'powerful' housemates.

Deja vu?







I would have voted for George, but I did support his stance on the war, and admired his conviction. Now I've seen how easily he is convinced by others into holding strong opinions, any grudging respect I had for him has evapourated.


----------



## STFC (Jan 25, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I think it shows how easily GG can be convinced by people he considers hold power.
> 
> In the house, without being able to see the whole picture, and with the removal of your grounding in normal life, the balance of power must appear very different. We all know Pete Burns, George Galloway and to a lesser extent Dennis Rodman are disliked by the public, and have no chance of winning. We know that from watching all the conversations that occur in the house, and by contact with the other opinions of our friends etc.
> 
> ...



Good evaluation. I think the way Galloway has conducted himself in the house is how he conducts himself in his political career. A mix of clever talking, twisting the words of others, a misguided belief in his own righteousness and a paranoid sense of being continually wronged by others. As you point out, his cosying up to Saddam Hussein is a prime example. He honestly believes that his friendship with a murderous dictator is entirely normal. He said his words "*Sir*, I salute *your* courage, *your* strength, *your* indefatigability" were not directed at Saddam Hussein, they were clearly meant for the people of Iraq. From watching him in CBB we can see how he can utter those words without the slightest irony and seemingly believe them.


----------



## thefuse (Jan 25, 2006)

tbh im disappointed that someone in his position, with the potential to make important changes in the world could put himself in such a stupid situation.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 25, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> tbh im disappointed that someone in his position, with the potential to make important changes in the world could put himself in such a stupid situation.



Do you really believe that GG is, or has ever been, in a position to potentially change anything important?


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I don't understand why P and C saying that george had cheated (when he has) should make DM so angry that he makes himself look ridiculous.  It makes no sense to me at all.


But he hadn't really - not in the second case anyway.  His conversation with Rula, which she initiated, was entirely reasonable, and quite logical (one could argue with the logic) - it wasn't exactly 'cheating' he stood to make no real gain from it.

And Preston and, to a slightyl lesser extent, Chantelle were being slimy wankers in the 'secret room'.  If you  think you can get completely pissed, stink of cigars and look so completely pleased with yourself after supposedly spending an hour in the diary room, and get away with it, without the other housemates realising, then you are self-obsessed ignorant fucking loon.  And not to even think that you could be being watched, well, dumb as fuck.  That Preston is a right slimy wanker, and nothing like as clever as he thinks he is.

Obviously, the idiot Galloway fucked up more than most by a long chalk.  I wouldn't expect a couple of kids to understand anything about the principles of 'divide and rule', but you would have thought Galloway would.  He certainly should if he weren't completely and utterly self-obsessed himself, with an ego the size of Jupiter.

Maggot to win!  Or Pete..... best entertainment on the telly by a mile


----------



## thefuse (Jan 25, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> Do you really believe that GG is, or has ever been, in a position to potentially change anything important?


well he's an MP isnt he? which is a step closer than me and presumably you are to making changes in the world


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 25, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> And Preston and, to a slightyl lesser extent, Chantelle were being slimy wankers in the 'secret room'.  If you  think you can get completely pissed, stink of cigars and look so completely pleased with yourself after supposedly spending an hour in the diary room, and get away with it, without the other housemates realising, then you are self-obsessed ignorant fucking loon.  And not to even think that you could be being watched, well, dumb as fuck.  That Preston is a right slimy wanker, and nothing like as clever as he thinks he is.



You are Pete Burns and I claim my £5


----------



## milesy (Jan 25, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> And Preston and, to a slightyl lesser extent, Chantelle were being slimy wankers in the 'secret room'.  If you  think you can get completely pissed, stink of cigars and look so completely pleased with yourself after supposedly spending an hour in the diary room, and get away with it, without the other housemates realising, then you are self-obsessed ignorant fucking loon.  And not to even think that you could be being watched, well, dumb as fuck.  That Preston is a right slimy wanker, and nothing like as clever as he thinks he is.
> 
> Obviously, the idiot Galloway fucked up more than most by a long chalk.  I wouldn't expect a couple of kids to understand anything about the principles of 'divide and rule', but you would have thought Galloway would.  He certainly should if he weren't completely and utterly self-obsessed himself, with an ego the size of Jupiter.
> 
> Maggot to win!  Or Pete..... best entertainment on the telly by a mile


they got given the position of being the directors through being the nearest to the diary room, and a perk of that was having all the free booze and fags and stuff. how is them enjoying that privilige being "slimey wankers"?  i don't think there's anything slimy about preston at all, he's just trying to get through his time in the house without having too much confrontation. and i don't think he thinks of himself as particularly clever or anything, he's just doing what he has to do to get by in there.

pete to win? he's the slimiest one in there, and the one who thinks he is the smartest by far. the looks on his face when he thinks he is top dog, out doing everyone with his wit, sarcasm and crusade against lying when he's full of shit himself amke me want to hurl.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 25, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> well he's an MP isnt he? which is a step closer than me and presumably you are to making changes in the world



I think it's rather naive to imagine that individual MP's are in any position to change things very much.


----------



## Leon (Jan 25, 2006)

Maggot to win! He's the only calm, sensible one in there. Or Chantelle.


Also, who else thinks Pete Burns looks freakily like a Scream mask?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 25, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> I think it's rather naive to imagine that individual MP's are in any position to change things very much.



You miss the point (in spectacular fashion): being an MP means that one has greater power than an ordinary citizen...or had this not occured to you?

I look forward to another of your rude (but utterly dimwitted) replies.


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> they got given the position of being the directors through being the nearest to the diary room, and a perk of that was having all the free booze and fags and stuff. how is them enjoying that privilige being "slimey wankers"?  i don't think there's anything slimy about preston at all, he's just trying to get through his time in the house without having too much confrontation. and i don't think he thinks of himself as particularly clever or anything, he's just doing what he has to do to get by in there.
> 
> pete to win? he's the slimiest one in there, and the one who thinks he is the smartest by far. the looks on his face when he thinks he is top dog, out doing everyone with his wit, sarcasm and crusade against lying when he's full of shit himself amke me want to hurl.


he _is_ clearly too dumb to realise how he is being played by BB tho - coincidence that it was he n chantelle who were the only ones on the room when the phone rang? of course not.

He is a slimy wanker due to the manner of his behaviour in there, the complete lack of thought that no one else would notice anything, that's why.

Yup, Pete's slimy, but they are all egotistical celeb fools, and if they can't take it, they, just as much as Galloway, shouldn't have been so stupid as to go on in the first place.


----------



## newbie (Jan 25, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> Obviously, the idiot Galloway fucked up more than most by a long chalk.  I wouldn't expect a couple of kids to understand anything about the principles of 'divide and rule', but you would have thought Galloway would.  He certainly should if he weren't completely and utterly self-obsessed himself, with an ego the size of Jupiter.
> 
> Maggot to win!  Or Pete..... best entertainment on the telly by a mile




Galloway has chosen to fight on being deprived of his right to vote (nominate) claiming he's been silenced. As a politician that's got right to his core.  His choice, no-one else in there was interested.  He's been fighting tooth & nail on that rather narrow and procedural issue whilst completely losing sight of the bigger picture: building support, steering public opinion, wielding influence. 

There's a parable there for a lot of politicians.


----------



## STFC (Jan 25, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> I think it's rather naive to imagine that individual MP's are in any position to change things very much.



But they are at least a part of the machinery. We are one step removed from the process of "changing things".


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> You are Pete Burns and I claim my £5


I've got better lips than him, dya mind??!!

(made from washed up whale they are.....)


----------



## thefuse (Jan 25, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> I think it's rather naive to imagine that individual MP's are in any position to change things very much.


everyone has the power to change things to a certain degree so obviously the more people you can reach with your message, the more you can change.
when we were all punks in the late 70's one of our mates decided that he could  do a lot more by being on the inside so he went into politics. made sense to me. how many people care if you spray 'fuck the system' on the your jacket?


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> Galloway has chosen to fight on being deprived of his right to vote (nominate) claiming he's been silenced. As a politician that's got right to his core.  His choice, no-one else in there was interested.  He's been fighting tooth & nail on that rather narrow and procedural issue whilst completely losing sight of the bigger picture: building support, steering public opinion, wielding influence.
> 
> There's a parable there for a lot of politicians.


indeedy, to everyone else he's clearly gone completely doolally - maggots face when GG was shouting about being denied his 'basic rights' was a picture


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 25, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> You miss the point (in spectacular fashion): being an MP means that one has greater power than an ordinary citizen...or had this not occured to you?
> 
> I look forward to another of your rude (but utterly dimwitted) replies.



It's amazing to me that you can't see yourself for what you are. You accuse me of being rude! What a fool!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> they got given the position of being the directors through being the nearest to the diary room, and a perk of that was having all the free booze and fags and stuff. how is them enjoying that privilige being "slimey wankers"?  i don't think there's anything slimy about preston at all, he's just trying to get through his time in the house without having too much confrontation. and i don't think he thinks of himself as particularly clever or anything, he's just doing what he has to do to get by in there.


I think everyone should really ask themselves what they would have done in Preston and Chantelle's position. In a house where people were getting on I still would have partaken in some of the free goodies, I just would have had the decency to feel a bit guilty about it. However, in that divided house where everyone is evidently out for themselves, I would have done exactly what they had done without a tinge of remorse.

And sorry, I just don't believe that Pete and George would have taken the moral stand and refused to eat anything. That's about as believable as George to win!


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2006)

michael has spotted which way the wind is blowing, hasn't he? when did he gang up with the kids? 

cause the other faction is going to be cut down by half tonight, and pete's only going to have tracy to talk to... which may be a touch uncomfortable.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 25, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> It's amazing to me that you can't see yourself for what you are. You accuse me of being rude! What a fool!



For someone who likes to portary himself as intelligent and polite; but you're nothing of the sort. I noticed how you avoided the main thrust of my post. When I refer to you as dimwitted, I am not joking.


----------



## milesy (Jan 25, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> He is a slimy wanker due to the manner of his behaviour in there, the complete lack of thought that no one else would notice anything, that's why.



_i'd_ call that naievity (sp?) rather being a slimy wanker...  

and to be honest going from past BBs it's not surprising that they didn't think they might be watched - emma and michelle in the secret room weren't spied on by the others and neither were eugene, kinga and orlaith.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 25, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> For someone who likes to portary himself as intelligent and polite; but you're nothing of the sort. I noticed how you avoided the main thrust of my post. When I refer to you as dimwitted, I am not joking.



I don't portary myself. How does one do that?


----------



## newbie (Jan 25, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> indeedy, to everyone else he's clearly gone completely doolally - maggots face when GG was shouting about being denied his 'basic rights' was a picture



Both of his Big Brother punishments have been very revealing.  He was personally affronted when they breached the sanctity of the confessional while Preston, with whom he shared the exposed diary room, shrugged it off. He couldn't because it offended both his religious and political (backroom deals) sensibilities.  And then BB compromised his right to vote and he went ballistic.

He had no need to fight on either- it's a gameshow- I wonder if he thinks he's demonstrating fundamental political truths to an admiring public.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 25, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> And sorry, I just don't believe that Pete and George would have taken the moral stand and refused to eat anything. That's about as believable as George to win!



Would they have bollocks! GG and Pete and their sanctimonious crap last night really pissed me off.   

They would have scoffed themselves stupid. Pete turn down free fags? I don't think so!


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2006)

L&L, nino_savatte - take it to PM's or elsewhere please


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 25, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> L&L, nino_savatte - take it to PM's or elsewhere please



Can you suggest how I could ask you politely to fuck off? 

Why do you include me in you reprimand to nino?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2006)

No need for profanity, it's just there's clearly something you and nino need to discuss and this is not the thread for it.


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2006)

L&L, TLP - take it to PM's or elsewhere please


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh you terrible cunt killer


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 25, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> I don't portary myself. How does one do that?



I don't expect you to think or to understand anything. You're just plain thick.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 25, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> L&L, nino_savatte - take it to PM's or elsewhere please



I pulled him up on a point that he made about MPs. Unfortunately L&L doesn't like answering questions or dealing with points.


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2006)

well....  that was interesting...

Michael barrymore seems to have turned into yoda or something.  he's spent the past week just standing in the kitchen, soaking everything up, watching what's been going on and then he finally decided to stand up against the bullying he had seen.  and he did it in a controlled, logical way.  didn't rise to the provocation, ignored the petty insults, and just made his point calmly and effectively.

I was really surprised and impressed with him.  especially considering his obviously "fragile" mental state.  he did really well.  he was the one person who was able to sit there and actually think about what was happening, instead of not being able to see outside of that room.  he really went up in my estimations last night.

pete and george were their usual idiotic selves... (pete to preston "that phrase that george said "poor me, poor me, pour me another" is actually very common" - tosser.)  

preston and chantelle were genuinely surprised that nobody else saw the joke of the task.  chantelle's face when she realised that pete wasn't joking was complete disbelief.  she did well to stand up to them as well, though.

and finally...


----------



## foo (Jan 25, 2006)

fucking brilliant pics tommers!     you clever sod


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 25, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> L&L doesn't like answering questions or dealing with points.



Not your questions or your points, nino. 

BTW, take another look at your way of asking questions and making points. 

You might find a clue towards understanding my point of view.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 25, 2006)

Leon said:
			
		

> Also, who else thinks Pete Burns looks freakily like a Scream mask?


Yes, especially when he does his wide-eyed-with-astonishment look.


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> fucking brilliant pics tommers!     you clever sod



thanks.  when pete was sat there licking his lips while george blustered on I was thinking "this sure reminds me of something..."


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 25, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> I was really surprised and impressed with him.  especially considering his obviously "fragile" mental state.  he did really well.  he was the one person who was able to sit there and actually think about what was happening, instead of not being able to see outside of that room.  he really went up in my estimations last night.



Barrymore's a severely fucked up individual and some of his past behaviour (in and out of the house) has been utterly reprehensible, but his verbal battering of Galloway last night was truly a sight to behold and had me both laughing and applauding. Although a cynic might suggest he was making one final, desperate play for victory...


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Barrymore's a severely fucked up individual and some of his past behaviour (in and out of the house) has been utterly reprehensible, but his verbal battering of Galloway last night was truly a sight to behold and had me both laughing and applauding. Although a cynic might suggest he was making one final, desperate play for victory...



there is that cynical way of looking at it!

I was willing him to hold his nerve and not crack up in front of them, and he managed it.  in fact he was the calmest person in there.

until he got his frenchman outfit....     then I could relax again, he was back in safe waters!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 25, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> Not your questions or your points, nino.
> 
> BTW, take another look at your way of asking questions and making points.
> 
> You might find a clue towards understanding my point of view.




That's rich coming from _you _ pal. Since when did you actually answer anyone's question without resorting to your characteristic abuse? Never. Furthermore, you clearly hold a grudge against certain posters (including me) for no apparent reason other than the fact that you lack the faculties to discuss or debate. Your "point of view" isn't difficult to understand nor is it as mysterious you seem to think it is.

I have never once seen you make an intelligent or rational point; you prefer to snipe from the sidelines; and if you want proof of this, I can find tons of it. Your point about MPs and private citizens is a classic case in point: you make some ill-thought out remarks and you think that automatically confers intellectual gravitas on your part. I have news for you; it does not. 

The problem with egomaniacs like you is that they are obsessed with the vanity of their own precious thoughts. The day you can actually debate or discuss will be a cold day in hell.

But we all know you're nothing but a cheap stalker.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 25, 2006)

This Nino v L&L spat is almost as enjoyable as Galloway v Barrymore. 

Isn't is interesting how, through discussing disharmony and vitriol, these qualities manifest themselves in the argument? I would like to play a Preston-type support role and suggest that MPs *do * have more power than us common citizens and, therefore, have the potential to make a difference in the world.

:shouts at Galloway: WANKER!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 25, 2006)

Biffo said:
			
		

> This Nino v L&L spat is almost as enjoyable as Galloway v Barrymore.
> 
> Isn't is interesting how, through discussing disharmony and vitriol, these qualities manifest themselves in the argument? I would like to play a Preston-type support role and suggest that MPs *do * have more power than us common citizens and, therefore, have the potential to make a difference in the world.
> 
> :shouts at Galloway: WANKER!



L&L will have a 'spat' with anyone who isn't a 'friend' or who holds divergent views from his own narrow-minded perspective.

In fact, he'd have a spat with his own shadow if he thought it was contradicting him!


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 25, 2006)

Biffo said:
			
		

> This Nino v L&L spat is almost as enjoyable as Galloway v Barrymore.



I'm glad that you're enjoying it.   

I hope you've thanked nino for making it possible.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 25, 2006)

Bugger. Now I'm in the middle.   

:assumes Maggot persona and cringes at camera:


----------



## STFC (Jan 25, 2006)

Lock&Light and nino_savatte, I salute your courage, your strength, your indefatigability.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 25, 2006)

STFC Loyal said:
			
		

> Lock&Light and nino_savatte, I salute your courage, your strength, your indefatigability.



I thank you.


----------



## STFC (Jan 25, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> I thank you.



I wasn't actually talking to you or nino_savatte, despite addressing you directly. I was talking to the ordinary people of U75. Stop twisting my words, you are a sneak and a liar.


----------



## aqua (Jan 25, 2006)

*hands out constumes*

so who wants to be dennis, george, pete, michael?

if you're going to fight you can do it dressed up


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 25, 2006)

STFC Loyal said:
			
		

> I wasn't actually talking to you or nino_savatte, despite addressing you directly. I was talking to the ordinary people of U75. Stop twisting my words, you are a sneak and a liar.



Don't get your knickers in a twist.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 25, 2006)

STFC Loyal said:
			
		

> It's a shame none of the other housemates are politically aware, they could rip the *dictator-worshipping communist lowlife* to shreds. Preston asking him for Saddam Hussein's phone number was quality too.


no, bringing Saddam into it everytime you want to have a go at GG is actually quite dull and predictable. He's already explained himself in that regard and at the end of the day he was trying to create peace rather than start a friggin' war. As for your 'communist lowlife' comment, think you may have stumbled on the wrong board if you think that would be an acceptable thing to say 

Galloway was bang out of order last night but it's really tedious that this gives people the chance to bang on about Saddam over and over again - god knows the tabloids are doing a good enough job of that. Don't remember Blair ever getting this much vilification from the media/public funnily enough but hey he didn't go and make a prat of himself on big brother, only helped start several wars


----------



## STFC (Jan 25, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> no, bringing Saddam into it everytime you want to have a go at GG is actually quite dull and predictable. He's already explained himself in that regard and at the end of the day he was trying to create peace rather than start a friggin' war. As for your 'communist lowlife' comment, think you may have stumbled on the wrong board if you think that would be an acceptable thing to say
> 
> Galloway was bang out of order last night but it's really tedious that this gives people the chance to bang on about Saddam over and over again - god knows the tabloids are doing a good enough job of that. Don't remember Blair ever getting this much vilification from the media/public funnily enough but hey he didn't go and make a prat of himself on big brother, only helped start several wars



Galloway proclaims to be a communist (despite living a rather lavish lifestyle), and is, in my opinion, a lowlife. I stand by my words. I know there are communists on U75, but that does not mean I have to tone down my view of Galloway, lest I should upset their sensibilities. This is not the Communist Party messageboard, it is a board with people of many different political persuasions and I've been here long enough to realise that, thanks very much.

As for the Saddam Hussein thing, if you go round saluting dictators (not just Hussein, but Castro too), surely you expect to be pulled up on it? Preston's comment made me laugh, that's all. I've been called a "fascist-loving twat" on these very boards for admitting to an interest in Fascist Italy. I'm big enough to stick up for myself, and I'm sure "Gorgeous" George is too. He took on the US Senate, don't you know?


----------



## STFC (Jan 25, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> Don't get your knickers in a twist.



I was only doing my very best Galloway impression. My underwear is untangled.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 25, 2006)

STFC Loyal said:
			
		

> I wasn't actually talking to you or nino_savatte, despite addressing you directly. I was talking to the ordinary people of U75. Stop twisting my words, you are a sneak and a liar.



V. Good.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 25, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> *hands out constumes*
> 
> so who wants to be dennis, george, pete, michael?
> 
> if you're going to fight you can do it dressed up




bugger off if you want to fight!


----------



## STFC (Jan 25, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> V. Good.



I knew someone would get it!


----------



## han (Jan 25, 2006)

I do wish Maggot could've shown a BIT of support for the forces of good in this battle between good and evil! (  )

He's a sweet guy, but a bit of a wimp....


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I do wish Maggot could've shown a BIT of support for the forces of good in this battle between good and evil! (  )
> 
> He's a sweet guy, but a bit of a wimp....



well... he was the one to go out and make sure barrymore was OK.


----------



## silentNate (Jan 25, 2006)

If Galloway hadn't had a go at Barrymore it would have been left up to Rodman...
At least the pair of them are being themselves, and Barrymore deserved every word of the criticism imho


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> well... he was the one to go out and make sure barrymore was OK.


Yup.

I think Maggot has found the whole situation bemusing but hasn't wanted to judge anyone so far, because he was willing to give people the benifit of the doubt re: their bad behaviour. However, from yesterday I think he's now seen  George and Pete for who they really are and we might possibly see a slightly less impartial Maggot in the last 3 days.

<edit> shall I waste another 50p for voting for George and Dennis again?


----------



## STFC (Jan 25, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Yup.
> 
> I think Maggot has found the whole situation bemusing but hasn't wanted to judge anyone so far, because he was willing to give people the benifit of the doubt re: their bad behaviour. However, from yesterday I think he's now seen  George and Pete for who they really are and we might possibly see a slightly less impartial Maggot in the last 3 days.



I don't think he'll be volunteering to deliver Respect leaflets in Newport, put it that way.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 25, 2006)

So, let's assume George and Dennis are booted out tonight – who out of the six remaining housemates do people think will win it now? 

Digital Spy's poll is suggesting Chantelle and Traci are neck and neck, but apparently other polls are skewing in favour of evil fuckface Burns. What do you reckon U75ers?


----------



## han (Jan 25, 2006)

Chantelle to win, I think it'd be so fab if a non-celeb won


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Digital Spy's poll is suggesting Chantelle and Traci are neck and neck, but apparently other polls are skewing in favour of evil fuckface Burns. What do you reckon U75ers?


If Burns wins then I really have no faith left in this country...


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 25, 2006)

STFC Loyal said:
			
		

> I knew someone would get it!



I did get it, but a bit late. No offence taken.


----------



## silentNate (Jan 25, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Chantelle to win, I think it'd be so fab if a non-celeb won


 FFS- she is not entertaining...

I want Pete Burns to win (despite my views on his coat) as he has been entertaining to watch. I don't get why the boring 'say nothing' fuckers always get to stay til the end


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 25, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> FFS- she is not entertaining...
> 
> I want Pete Burns to win (despite my views on his coat) as he has been entertaining to watch. I don't get why the boring 'say nothing' fuckers always get to stay til the end



I hate Burns with a passion, but part of me would rather see him win than Chantelle, Preston or Maggot. Those three are so wet you could use them to wash your feet.


----------



## AnMarie (Jan 25, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Yup.
> 
> I think Maggot has found the whole situation bemusing but hasn't wanted to judge anyone so far, because he was willing to give people the benifit of the doubt re: their bad behaviour. However, from yesterday I think he's now seen  George and Pete for who they really are and we might possibly see a slightly less impartial Maggot in the last 3 days.



Are you kidding!?  Maggots just laid back, watched the circus and picked his fights. He clocked Galloway the minute he went into the house, he said as much on the live stream one night. 
From what I've seen [mostly on live feed] he's by far the smartest and sanest in there.


----------



## silentNate (Jan 25, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> I hate Burns with a passion, but part of me would rather see him win than Chantelle, Preston or Maggot. Those three are so wet you could use them to wash your feet.


 I think Maggot cares about others and I've found him one of the nicer people in there without being artificial like Tracey...
Chantelle's obsession with make-up and celebrity is boring whilst though Preston might be in an okay band he just acts like a cunt, I think he is using Chantelle for public support for a start...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2006)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> Are you kidding!?  Maggots just laid back, watched the circus and picked his fights. He clocked Galloway the minute he went into the house, he said as much on the live stream one night.
> From what I've seen [mostly on live feed] he's by far the smartest and sanest in there.


OK, I haven't seen any of the live feeds, that was just my interpretation of how he could seem a bit pally with George and Pete at times. But then I guess it wasn't really pally as such, just nodding in the right places and sitting with them.


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2006)

STFC Loyal said:
			
		

> Galloway proclaims to be a communist


no he doesn't.  Indeed he recently said 'I'm not actually as left wing as I'm supposed to be'.

still, lets not let facts get in the way


----------



## milesy (Jan 25, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> I want Pete Burns to win (despite my views on his coat) as he has been entertaining to watch.



he's an absolute fucking arsehole, he really is. an out and out cunt, always looking for the next victim to pounce on, scoring points by trying to make people squirm and feel unforcomfortable. why anyone would want him to win is beyond me.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 25, 2006)

> he's an absolute fucking arsehole, he really is. an out and out cunt, always looking for the next victim to pounce on, scoring points by trying to make people squirm and feel unforcomfortable. why anyone would want him to win is beyond me.



My partner Mr Stibs is the nicest, kindest, most non-violent man you could ever meet; he always thinks twice, always sees the other person's point of view, and he always suggests compromise and reconcilliation.




Last night he said he wanted to rip Pete Burns' plastic face off and shit in the hole.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> I want Pete Burns to win (despite my views on his coat) as he has been entertaining to watch.


WHY???? I'm not sure you have the criteria right here - you should vote for the person you like the most surely.
You wouldn't vote for Kilroy-Silke purely cos he's the most entertaining politician would you?
I could never vote for someone who is such a vile human being, no matter how much entertainment they provided.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> I hate Burns with a passion, but part of me would rather see him win than Chantelle, Preston or Maggot. Those three are so wet you could use them to wash your feet.


  

Why in our culture do we see "nice", non agressive, and wanting to try and have fun without ripping into other people as "wet"?

Besides which, Pete is just getting boring now.

Call me stupid perhaps, but if Pete wins it will feel like the country is saying it's OK to bully people, in fact it's the ideal.


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> he's an absolute fucking arsehole, he really is. an out and out cunt, always looking for the next victim to pounce on, scoring points by trying to make people squirm and feel unforcomfortable. why anyone would want him to win is beyond me.


cos the others are overwhelmingly booooooooooooooooring

Anything else would be a victory for averageness and nonentityness.

Unless it's maggot, of course, in which case it would be a victory for, mmmmmmm, not being a completely boring nob.  Or summat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Why in our culture do we see "nice", non agressive, and wanting to try and have fun without ripping into other people as "wet"?
> 
> Besides which, Pete is just getting boring now.
> 
> Call me stupid perhaps, but if Pete wins it will feel like the country is saying it's OK to bully people, in fact it's the ideal.


Well yes, I haven't been able to watch most of BB cos it's so excrutiating.


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> WHY???? I'm not sure you have the criteria right here - you should vote for the person you like the most surely.
> You wouldn't vote for Kilroy-Silke purely cos he's the most entertaining politician would you?
> I could never vote for someone who is such a vile human being, no matter how much entertainment they provided.


mmm, but being an MP is not about entertainment value.

Being on a television show is.


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm going to vote for the Test Card as the best TV programme ever.

okay, it's boring, and never does anything, but it doesn't shout at anyone or upset them either!


----------



## rowan (Jan 25, 2006)

> That's rich coming from _you _ pal. Since when did you actually answer anyone's question without resorting to your characteristic abuse? Never. Furthermore, you clearly hold a grudge against certain posters (including me) for no apparent reason other than the fact that you lack the faculties to discuss or debate.
> 
> I have never once seen you make an intelligent or rational point; you prefer to snipe from the sidelines; and if you want proof of this, I can find tons of it. Your point about MPs and private citizens is a classic case in point: you make some ill-thought out remarks and you think that automatically confers intellectual gravitas on your part. I have news for you; it does not.
> 
> ...



Blimey, it's like the CBB house in here sometimes!


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jan 25, 2006)

> I'm going to vote for the Test Card as the best TV programme ever.
> 
> okay, it's boring, and never does anything, but it doesn't shout at anyone or upset them either!



Really? i'm gonna vote for "dogtanian and the three muskahounds" 

and Pete is a prize cunt.


----------



## han (Jan 25, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> FFS- she is not entertaining...
> 
> I want Pete Burns to win (despite my views on his coat) as he has been entertaining to watch. I don't get why the boring 'say nothing' fuckers always get to stay til the end



Don't you think that being a good person is more important than being entertaining?

It gives me faith in human nature when the nasty, spiteful (yet entertaining) people get voted out, and the people who are kinder stay in...

You may think that's boring.....but I don't give a sheeatt!


----------



## han (Jan 25, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Why in our culture do we see "nice", non agressive, and wanting to try and have fun without ripping into other people as "wet"?
> 
> Besides which, Pete is just getting boring now.
> 
> Call me stupid perhaps, but if Pete wins it will feel like the country is saying it's OK to bully people, in fact it's the ideal.



hallelujah amen!  My feelings exactly.


----------



## han (Jan 25, 2006)

I want either Chantelle or Maggot, or failing that, Preston, to win..


----------



## milesy (Jan 25, 2006)

chantelle for me. she makes me laugh, she tries to keep the peace, she stands up for herself without giving people loads of abuse and without trying to make them feel bad AND she sees manners as a good thing to have 

"you know what had happened? it had ran out of petrol!!"


----------



## han (Jan 25, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> she makes me laugh, she tries to keep the peace, she stands up for herself without giving people loads of abuse and without trying to make them feel bad AND she sees manners as a good thing to have



YAY! Chantelle for number 1 !!
She's a sweetie pie. Even in last night's horribleness she didn't let George/Pete/Dennis turn her to the DARK SIDE...


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 25, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Why in our culture do we see "nice", non agressive, and wanting to try and have fun without ripping into other people as "wet"?



Because for the most part Maggot, Preston and Chantelle have let Burns walk all over them for the past three weeks. Had they stood up to him even a little bit, they'd have my respect.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Because for the most part Maggot, Preston and Chantelle have let Burns walk all over them for the past three weeks. Had they stood up to him even a little bit, they'd have my respect.


I think Chantelle has been pretty good at standing up for herself actually, and on behalf of other people (i.e. standing up to Micheal on Jodie's behalf). She might not do it by calling him a one hit wonder washed up tranny jealous of women who have assets he will never have, but I don't necessarily think that's a bad thing either.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 25, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I think Chantelle has been pretty good at standing up for herself actually, and on behalf of other people (i.e. standing up to Micheal on Jodie's behalf). She might not do it by calling him a one hit wonder washed up tranny jealous of women who have assets he will never have, but I don't necessarily think that's a bad thing either.



She piped up for five minutes yesterday but that's been about it as far as I can remember in the "get up, stand up" department. Not that she's been alone in that of course...


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Because for the most part Maggot, Preston and Chantelle have let Burns walk all over them for the past three weeks. Had they stood up to him even a little bit, they'd have my respect.



But, and this is the important bit, Maggot, Preston and Chantelle do not act as if the world stops outside the house because they are in the house. Pete, George and Barrymore put everything into the house - taking it far, far too seriously. Maggot, Preston and Chantelle realise that in a few days, they will hopefully never have to deal with the likes Burns, Galloway and Barrymore ever again.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 25, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I think Chantelle has been pretty good at standing up for herself actually, and on behalf of other people (i.e. standing up to Micheal on Jodie's behalf). She might not do it by calling him a one hit wonder washed up tranny jealous of women who have assets he will never have, but I don't necessarily think that's a bad thing either.


agreed. I have more respect for those who havent just stood and ranted back to be honest. Its made him look what he is, a complete bully. Good on them for not rising to him


----------



## Biffo (Jan 25, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> he's an absolute fucking arsehole, he really is. an out and out cunt, always looking for the next victim to pounce on, scoring points by trying to make people squirm and feel unforcomfortable. why anyone would want him to win is beyond me.



Ditto


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> She piped up for five minutes yesterday but that's been about it as far as I can remember in the "get up, stand up" department. Not that she's been alone in that of course...


As far as I've seen when she's been the one of the receiving end she's dealt with it pretty well, plus she did stand up to Barrymore when he was having a go at Jodie.

Anyway, I've said it before, I know what that environment feels like, that was my school class aged 12-14, an environment full of temporary alliences where very few people trust each other, a few really nasty sadistic individuals, and a different scapegoat to be bullied every week. You learn to keep your head down otherwise you get in the firing line - not the most noble response admittedly but a very human one.

Besides which, if we were all on there, would be be any more interesting?


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 25, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> But, and this is the important bit, Maggot, Preston and Chantelle do not act as if the world stops outside the house because they are in the house. Pete, George and Barrymore put everything into the house - taking it far, far too seriously. Maggot, Preston and Chantelle realise that in a few days, they will hopefully never have to deal with the likes Burns, Galloway and Barrymore ever again.



So what? The enjoyment of CBB is a purely selfish enterprise – the viewer (i.e. me and you) is meant to be entertained, outraged, offended etc, and as much as I loathe Burns, Barrymoron and Catman George, the three of them are the main reason why the show has been pretty much unmissable for the past three weeks. Chantelle, Preston and Maggot have given me no bang for my buck whatsoever and I therefore think it would be a big anti-climax if one of these three dullards won it. What's good and fair and proper doesn't come into it really.


----------



## han (Jan 25, 2006)

Also - they know that Pete is SUCH a nightmare if he gets a chip on his block about something, that it probably isn't worth the bother to stand up for him - he would make their time in the house a nightmare...


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2006)

so... 

my predictions: after galloway & rodman go tonight, burns will cosy up to michael (the remaining alpha male) - who will be quite happy to have the rottweiller on side. god knows who he'll get set on though... i guess it depends how endemol decide to torture them next.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 25, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Besides which, if we were all on there, would be be any more interesting?



No – but then I'd hope few of us have big enough egos to want to go on there in the first place. I think you'd have to be bloody mad.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> so...
> 
> my predictions: after galloway & rodman go tonight, burns will cosy up to michael (the remaining alpha male) - who will be quite happy to have the rottweiller on side. god knows who he'll get set on though... i guess it depends how endemol decide to torture them next.


I want Barrymore to get pally with the others so Pete is all on his ownsome.

If they could agree to do it I think the best thing they all should do is totally ignore him - social exclusion. I usually really hate that sort of stuff and consider it really petty and cruel, but in this case, I could make an exception. And at least he couldn't harm anyone else like that, and taking away his power would drive him up the wall.


----------



## STFC (Jan 25, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> no he doesn't.  Indeed he recently said 'I'm not actually as left wing as I'm supposed to be'.
> 
> still, lets not let facts get in the way



""I am on the anti-imperialist left." The Stalinist left? "I wouldn't define it that way because of the pejoratives loaded around it; that would be making a rod for your own back. *If you are asking did I support the Soviet Union, yes I did. Yes, I did support the Soviet Union, and I think the disappearance of the Soviet Union is the biggest catastrophe of my life.* If there was a Soviet Union today, we would not be having this conversation about plunging into a new war in the Middle East, and the US would not be rampaging around the globe."

From The Guardian, September 16, 2002.

Guess who said that?


----------



## thefuse (Jan 25, 2006)

pete seems to be getting on with everyone at the moment
in fact they all seem to be getting along fine, even though theyre
doing a film and ripping the piss out of each other


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2006)

STFC Loyal said:
			
		

> ""I am on the anti-imperialist left." The Stalinist left? "I wouldn't define it that way because of the pejoratives loaded around it; that would be making a rod for your own back. *If you are asking did I support the Soviet Union, yes I did. Yes, I did support the Soviet Union, and I think the disappearance of the Soviet Union is the biggest catastrophe of my life.* If there was a Soviet Union today, we would not be having this conversation about plunging into a new war in the Middle East, and the US would not be rampaging around the globe."
> 
> From The Guardian, September 16, 2002.
> 
> Guess who said that?


no use of the word 'communist' there is there?  No definition of what 'support' means either. Umpteen people 'supported' the USSR who weren't communists - usually either as a 'bulwark against fascism' or as a (vague) 'proff that there is an alternative to capitalism'


----------



## Reno (Jan 25, 2006)

Edited.

Sorry I put this in the wrong thread.


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I want Barrymore to get pally with the others so Pete is all on his ownsome.


he's already done that - he's spotted which side of the split he wants to be on come evictions tonight. but the chances of him sending pete to coventry when he could make better use of him in so many other ways are pretty limited...

<edit - and reno - there's a thread for you here 

go and moan there.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 25, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> I find it depressing how reality television permeates popular culture in the UK to a degree where despite the fact that I have never watched more than 5 minutes of any permutation of BB or its ilk, I more or less know what's going on with every single participant, because from quality papers to the news the culture is saturated with BB and similar crap.
> 
> The British are always quick to point the finger at the US for dumbing down global culture, but when I lived in California I was never exposed to this kind of rubbish, in fact I was hardly aware of reality television all, despite it being successful over there as well. Most of my American friends didn't watch much television and hardly anybody I with half a brain ever talked about it. There also is much less of a tabloid culture in the US which would run a headline every time a celebrity farts.
> 
> People here may fool themselves that they enjoy BB or The X Factor or Now Magazine with an ironic distance, but they have well and truly been taken in. IQ's in this country are dropping by the minute.



So, anyway, who do you think's gonna win?


----------



## tollbar (Jan 25, 2006)

Watching the fracas last night got me to thinking that you could turn the current series of Celebrity Big Brother into a stage production along the lines of 'Jerry Springer, The Opera'.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 25, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I want Barrymore to get pally with the others so Pete is all on his ownsome.
> 
> If they could agree to do it I think the best thing they all should do is totally ignore him - social exclusion. I usually really hate that sort of stuff and consider it really petty and cruel, but in this case, I could make an exception. And at least he couldn't harm anyone else like that, and taking away his power would drive him up the wall.



we agree again, the fallout would be fantastic to watch. he does think hes the most important being in the universe. It would be hillarious watching them blank him


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 25, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> ...as much as I loathe Burns, Barrymoron and Catman George, the three of them are the main reason why the show has been pretty much unmissable for the past three weeks...and I therefore think it would be a big anti-climax if one of these three dullards won it. What's good and fair and proper doesn't come into it really.



I agree that the behaviour of the 3 older guys (plus Dennis) has been the main source of entertainment from the show but it finishes on Friday anyway so even if (when!) George goes tonight, it won't really matter cos there aren't that many more programmes to fill.

Chantelle or Preston to win for me please, I'm going to send another 5 votes in for Den 'n George


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> People here may fool themselves that they enjoy BB or The X Factor or Now Magazine with an ironic distance, but they have well and truly been taken in. IQ's in this country are dropping by the minute.


Like SilentNate said a way back, I feel almost now like I should point out that I have never watched Fame Academy or the X Factor, I have seen about 20 minutes of Celebrity Love Island and I'm a Celebrity get me out of here combined, I do not read Now, Heat or Hello - generally celebrity news or reality shows are things that really do not interest me.

I don't know if anyone feels the same as me, but there's something a bit different about BB. It does feel like you're looking into a cage of lab rats. On the other hand, you do need to get into it and get to know individual personalities to get anything from it.


----------



## thefuse (Jan 25, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Like SilentNate said a way back, I feel almost now like I should point out that I have never watched Fame Academy or the X Factor, I have seen about 20 minutes of Celebrity Love Island and I'm a Celebrity get me out of here combined, I do not read Now, Heat or Hello - generally celebrity news or reality shows are things that really do not interest me.
> 
> I don't know if anyone feels the same as me, but there's something a bit different about BB. It does feel like you're looking into a cage of lab rats. On the other hand, you do need to get into it and get to know individual personalities to get anything from it.


i agree with the last two things you said but for those same reasons, i enjoy im a celeb and shipwrecked. ive enjoyed every series of bb too for the same reasons. have never bought any of those horrible magazines though and never will. i dont care if theyre famous or not but if they choose to confine themselves in a situation for us to watch them squirm, i will and i have no sympathy for them


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 25, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> "you know what had happened? it had ran out of petrol!!"



That was the precise moment I fell in love with Chantalle.  

Chantalle is very mysterious.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 25, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Like SilentNate said a way back, I feel almost now like I should point out that I have never watched Fame Academy or the X Factor, I have seen about 20 minutes of Celebrity Love Island and I'm a Celebrity get me out of here combined, I do not read Now, Heat or Hello - generally celebrity news or reality shows are things that really do not interest me.



would it really matter if you had? i really hate all this celeb-snobbery. last week i read heat, watched at least 4 big brother episodes and got through half a dostoevsky novel. what does that make me?




			
				Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I don't know if anyone feels the same as me, but there's something a bit different about BB. It does feel like you're looking into a cage of lab rats. On the other hand, you do need to get into it and get to know individual personalities to get anything from it.



yes, we can all fool ourselves that we're watching it cos we're oh so clever and it's an interesting psychological experiment. but, as you said AS, when you get down to the nitty gritty, you forget the pseudo-intellectual crap that drew you to it in the first place and you're loving it cos pete's a bitch or cos preston's gf is gunner kill him when he gets out or cos george is a big slimy freak etc etc ad nauseam.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 25, 2006)

Why the need to justify watching reality shows just because some pompous twerp has waltzed on here and slagged us all off? I thoroughly enjoy Big Brother and X-Factor and don't give a shite what some jumped up pseudo intellectual thinks.


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Why the need to justify watching reality shows just because some pompous twerp has waltzed on here and slagged us all off? I thoroughly enjoy Big Brother and X-Factor and don't give a shite what some jumped up pseudo intellectual thinks.


well, they are cheap, vile, valueless, shite, car crash tv.

but who could miss a car crash?

And the cult of celebrity is truly truly vile.

It would be best if they did it a la Dr Who - shoot them the second they walk out the house.  Yes, even the 'nice' ones, it's a price worth paying.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 25, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Why the need to justify watching reality shows just because some pompous twerp has waltzed on here and slagged us all off? I thoroughly enjoy Big Brother and X-Factor and don't give a shite what some jumped up pseudo intellectual thinks.



excuse me!  pseudo intellectuals enjoy bb too you know.

they told me so.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> would it really matter if you had? i really hate all this celeb-snobbery. last week i read heat, watched at least 4 big brother episodes and got through half a dostoevsky novel. what does that make me?


Hang on, whoa, it makes you someone who enjoys Dostoevsky and who also enjoys Heat. I wasn't making any intellectual judgements, more trying to challenge the opinion that if you like one you like them all. I personally really dislike Heat for my own reasons but I have plenty of friends who do buy it reguarly who are anything but stupid. Sorry if it came out like that - tbh I was reacting more to those who think if you watch one you obviously watch them all and nothing else and have a "lowering IQ".



> yes, we can all fool ourselves that we're watching it cos we're oh so clever and it's an interesting psychological experiment. but, as you said AS, when you get down to the nitty gritty, you forget the pseudo-intellectual crap that drew you to it in the first place and you're loving it cos pete's a bitch or cos preston's gf is gunner kill him when he gets out or cos george is a big slimy freak etc etc ad nauseam.


Well, I don't think the two necessarily have to be seperate. You can find the viewing shocking yet compelling, yet also be just as interested in all your theories as to why it's happening. I've already seen my own projections onto some housemates (hence my defending of Maggot and Traci for finding it difficult to stand up to everyone in such a nasty environment). And honestly, I think I actually almost prefer talking about it on here with people and developing ideas than watching it.

As for those who are saying TV is being dumbed down, well, perhaps it is in some ways, yet I always try and see it that if there's nothing good on TV then that's a perfect opportunity to do something more interesting and productive with my time.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Why the need to justify watching reality shows just because some pompous twerp has waltzed on here and slagged us all off? I thoroughly enjoy Big Brother and X-Factor and don't give a shite what some jumped up pseudo intellectual thinks.


Is that directed at me?


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 25, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Like SilentNate said a way back, I feel almost now like I should point out that I have never watched Fame Academy or the X Factor, I have seen about 20 minutes of Celebrity Love Island and I'm a Celebrity get me out of here combined, I do not read Now, Heat or Hello - generally celebrity news or reality shows are things that really do not interest me.
> .



I read all the crap and watch all the crap but I'm still clever as fuck.  a morning's study of jade's jelly belly diet prepares the pseudo-intellectual for the rigours of Derrida I find.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 25, 2006)

actually, despite my last post, i actually felt sick one recent sunday having watched two episiodes of shipwrecked, some BB repeats and the hollyoaks omnibus (i was hungover ok!). i couldn't bring myself to watch the main episode of celeb BB and had to watch a film instead. it was a tragic tragic day


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2006)

tv being dumbed down...

i don't seem to ever remember it being that intelligent?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 25, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Is that directed at me?



nah that Reno person i think


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I read all the crap and watch all the crap but I'm still clever as fuck.  a morning's study of jade's jelly belly diet prepares the pseudo-intellectual for the rigours of Derrida I find.


you do need a strong stomach for that load of ol' tosh, that's for sure!


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 25, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Is that directed at me?



Not unless "Reno" is an alias of yours, no.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 25, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> tv being dumbed down...
> 
> i don't seem to ever remember it being that intelligent?



Clearly you have forgoten Bergerac.    

He was very mysterious.


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2006)

oh yes. silly me - my entire argument shot down in flames.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 25, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Clearly you have forgoten Bergerac.
> 
> He was very mysterious.



and Lovejoy! don't forget Lovejoy!


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jan 25, 2006)

the only thing i watch is the open university programmes in the small hours.

im still thick as shit


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 25, 2006)

Pete harping on about too ill to do anything " I think I need to get an inhaler"

Followed prompyly by " can you roll me a cigarette?"


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 25, 2006)

I haven't been watching the programme as generally tv eats too much into my free time.


This thread's been highly entertaining though.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 25, 2006)

Eddie Gumshoe wasn't very mysterious, though, to be fair.


Still, he had a certain "je ne sais quoi".


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Pete harping on about too ill to do anything " I think I need to get an inhaler"
> 
> Followed prompyly by " can you roll me a cigarette?"


hehehe, how can anyone not love him


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> oh yes. silly me - my entire argument shot down in flames.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 25, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> Eddie Gumshoe wasn't very mysterious, though, to be fair.


No-o-o-o! Buffybuffybuffy(angel)buffybuffy(angel)buffybuffybuffy


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 25, 2006)

Bonfirelight said:
			
		

> the only thing i watch is the open university programmes in the small hours.
> 
> im still thick as shit




That's coz OU's been dumbed down, I shouldn't wonder.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> That's coz OU's been dumbed down, I shouldn't wonder.


Who did that then? I must have been asleep


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 25, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> That's coz OU's been dumbed down, I shouldn't wonder.



Full of focus groups on Big Brother.


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

>


so silent and mysterious. i love it when your posts are like this.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 25, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Pete harping on about too ill to do anything " I think I need to get an inhaler"
> 
> Followed prompyly by " can you roll me a cigarette?"



gosh yes that was a classic!


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 25, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Full of focus groups on Big Brother.




Staffed by the sort of wishy-washy types who read Baudrillard, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## newbie (Jan 25, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> Watching the fracas last night got me to thinking that you could turn the current series of Celebrity Big Brother into a stage production along the lines of 'Jerry Springer, The Opera'.



I reckon Galloway can sell the film rights to the next 24 hours of his life.  Eviction, boos, Davina and the whole CBB razzmatazz, with flashbacks to the last few days and him getting a real appreciation of how the public has seen him (and I think he's going to be very, very shocked). 

When he gets past all that, and the whole showbiz press that'll accompany it, he'll be told he's won his Telegraph libel appeal and also then that he's plastered all over the Sun with Uday and separately all over the Guardian with the SFO inquiry. So he's coming out straight into a huge political media storm.

That's a plot that no screenplay could invent.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 25, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> Staffed by the sort of wishy-washy types who read Baudrillard, I wouldn't be surprised.



The _mysterious_ types, you mean.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jan 25, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> MysteryGuest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



see. 
im lost already and i _started_ this particular derail


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 25, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> The _mysterious_ types, you mean.




In the world of Baudrillard, wishy-washy = mysterious.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 25, 2006)

Bonfirelight said:
			
		

> see.
> im lost already and i _started_ this particular derail




You should watch the Sky at Night, and BBC4.


----------



## milesy (Jan 25, 2006)

i reckon when pete comes out, if he gets loads of boos davina will say "they really hate you" and he'll reply with something like "good, let them hate me, i'm _glad_ they hate me, if it makes them feel better about themselves".

cos that's the type of person he seems like.

maybe.


----------



## milesy (Jan 25, 2006)

didn't pete say something about michael being like norma desmond last night? wasn't there a body in the swimming pool in sunset boulevard?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 25, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> didn't pete say something about michael being like norma desmond last night? wasn't there a body in the swimming pool in sunset boulevard?


I thought that was the point of the comment; whatever else he is, Pete's very clever and very cutting.  Galloway got the reference - he nearly swallowed his cigar in glee!


----------



## STFC (Jan 25, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> I thought that was the point of the comment; whatever else he is, Pete's very clever and very cutting.  Galloway got the reference - he nearly swallowed his cigar in glee!



Not that clever is it? Just demonstrates that he has some knowledge of Sunset Boulevard. It's probably compulsory viewing for drag queens/transvestites/whatever he says he is.

I doubt Stuart Lubbock's family would have found the reference clever, were they watching.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 25, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> I thought that was the point of the comment; whatever else he is, Pete's very clever and very cutting.  Galloway got the reference - he nearly swallowed his cigar in glee!



i thought it was more the tragic, woe-is-me, nature of norma desmond's character that he was refering to, not the swimming pool.

and her "i'm the biggest star of all" philosophy. her desire to return to the big screen etc etc


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 25, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i thought it was more the tragic, woe-is-me, nature of norma desmond's character that he was refering to, not the swimming pool.
> 
> and her "i'm the biggest star of all" philosophy. her desire to return to the big screen etc etc


That too, but he knew what he was saying.

Oh, and lest anyone thinks I approved of the comment, I certainly didn't.  I dislike Barrymore intensely.  Galloway, Barrymore, Burns are all vile slugs.  And Dennis is a nasty, inadequate man with a violent temper.


----------



## scarecrow (Jan 25, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I voted 5 times to get maxwell out



Good investment.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> That too, but he knew what he was saying.
> 
> Oh, and lest anyone thinks I approved of the comment, I certainly didn't.  I dislike Barrymore intensely.  Galloway, Barrymore, Burns are all vile slugs.  And Dennis is a nasty, inadequate man with a violent temper.




I bet you like Chantelle because of her salt-of-the-earth working class nature?


----------



## ozrictentgal (Jan 25, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> I reckon Galloway can sell the film rights to the next 24 hours of his life.  Eviction, boos, Davina and the whole CBB razzmatazz, with flashbacks to the last few days and him getting a real appreciation of how the public has seen him (and I think he's going to be very, very shocked).



I doubt GG will be shocked if/when he comes out he gets a rough reception. My guess is he will revel in being disliked and the notoriety and free publicity he has gained from his bb antics.

I can just picture his evil cigar stained smirk now <gags> 

Oh and Bravo! to Wookies partner Mr Stibs re pete burns; "I'd like to pull his plastic face off and shit in the hole"


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 25, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I bet you like Chantelle because of her salt-of-the-earth working class nature?


I didn't list her in that rundown because I don't dislike her.

For the record the ones I on't dislike are:

Chanterelle, Traci, Maggot and Preston.  I think I'm representative of the viewing public in this respect, therefore I expect that to be the last 4.  Which of those will win I have no idea, but early on I wanted Maggot.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 25, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> So what? The enjoyment of CBB is a purely selfish enterprise – the viewer (i.e. me and you) is meant to be entertained, outraged, offended etc, and as much as I loathe Burns, Barrymoron and Catman George, the three of them are the main reason why the show has been pretty much unmissable for the past three weeks. Chantelle, Preston and Maggot have given me no bang for my buck whatsoever and I therefore think it would be a big anti-climax if one of these three dullards won it. What's good and fair and proper doesn't come into it really.



I'm so tired of hearing drama queen/arguments equals entertaining.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 25, 2006)

Okay, I've had a look at tonight's highlights running order and (subject to change) it doesn't look too exciting. They're focusing on the "Master Debator" (be still my aching sides) task from yesterday - George and Michael's debate in particular. Chantelle's is fairly dull but Dennis doesn't seem to get any airtime during the challenge at all and he was anihilated during his. Anyhoo, nothing too thrilling.
The show ends with a George diary room segment where he goes over in detail just where and when he was at maximum popularity in the house. Deluded to the last, the poor fool. Final words? "That's politics!"


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 25, 2006)

Latest polls and odds still all suggest George will go first and Dennis second by the way, both by landslides. No real change or movement in the markets, despite a small avalanche of backing on "any other" in the 5th eviction in the afternoon.
I've been hearing a few rumours that the first person out gets to choose the second evictee (hence the "any other" bets laid today). This sounds to me like a) complete nonsense or b) deliberate misinformation designed to produce a change in the odds. I still think everything will go as planned, although the manner (rather than the method) of the second eviction is still a mystery for now.


----------



## thefuse (Jan 25, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Okay, I've had a look at tonight's highlights running order and (subject to change) it doesn't look too exciting. They're focusing on the "Master Debator" (be still my aching sides) task from yesterday - George and Michael's debate in particular. Chantelle's is fairly dull but Dennis doesn't seem to get any airtime during the challenge at all and he was anihilated during his. Anyhoo, nothing too thrilling.
> The show ends with a George diary room segment where he goes over in detail just where and when he was at maximum popularity in the house. Deluded to the last, the poor fool. Final words? "That's politics!"


where do you get this information if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 25, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> where do you get this information if you dont mind me asking?



It's all out there in the public domain. I get the provisional running orders from an excellent poster on digispy who in turn (I think) gets them from a broadcast site.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 25, 2006)

It is all too exciting for words.

The nice part of me (wee though it is) sees parallels with the stocks and pillory post of the olden days and feels sad that we haven't really progressed that much as a species in terms of our thirst for public humiliation.

The rest of me is first in line with the rotten tomatoes.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh jesus, I'm warming to Barrymore.  That was a funny speech.  

What fresh and merry hell is this?


----------



## liberty (Jan 25, 2006)

When George was speaking the 'mas debate' sign above his head should just have said Wanker


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 25, 2006)

I hate this bit.


----------



## LDR (Jan 25, 2006)

What?  The ads?


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> It is all too exciting for words.
> 
> The nice part of me (wee though it is) sees parallels with the stocks and pillory post of the olden days and feels sad that we haven't really progressed that much as a species in terms of our thirst for public humiliation.
> 
> The rest of me is first in line with the rotten tomatoes.



my post was going to begin .......i'm so excited and i just can't hide it .... but you beat me to it.

go george 
go george 
go george



GEORGE !! just fuck off


----------



## liberty (Jan 25, 2006)

George is out


----------



## Corax (Jan 25, 2006)

I want

Maggot
Preston
Chantelle

But it'll be

Preston
Maggot
Chantelle


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 25, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> George is out



result!!
 just hear them boos!!!


----------



## liberty (Jan 25, 2006)

I hoped he's *booooooooooooooooooooed*


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 25, 2006)

Booooooooo!


----------



## Corax (Jan 25, 2006)

Keep smiling George! lol


----------



## liberty (Jan 25, 2006)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> result!!
> just hear them boos!!!


Great minds


----------



## Wookey (Jan 25, 2006)

Heavy booing...


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 25, 2006)

Somebody shouted _"Wanker!"_ as he walked down the steps.


----------



## oicur0t (Jan 25, 2006)

He's a looker though in'e?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 25, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> What?  The ads?



No, the antici...

...pation.   

Gotta love that bloke who kept screaming "WANKER!" at the top of his voice.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> result!!
> just hear them boos!!!




worse that dopey vanessa in the common people bb .......

but i don't think the severity of the situation has actually hit him yet.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> No, the antici...
> 
> ...pation.
> 
> Gotta love that bloke who kept screaming "WANKER!" at the top of his voice.




beers on you O&L ?


----------



## LDR (Jan 25, 2006)

I feel cheated.  I couldn't work out the number to vote for Davina.


----------



## Corax (Jan 25, 2006)

Go on Nectar.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 25, 2006)

A moment to savour


----------



## Corax (Jan 25, 2006)

Boooo!  Toilet Duck's a cunt!  Boooooo!


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

biggest of grins all round


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 25, 2006)

"the housemates liked me for my articulateness"   PMSL


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 25, 2006)

Your all a shower of Bastards.  
Leave George alone.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> Great minds




even greater minds


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 25, 2006)

There was no fruit or eggs chucked at him or anything.


----------



## Corax (Jan 25, 2006)

Someone call a fucking vet.


----------



## Corax (Jan 25, 2006)

"Oh dear.  Oh dear"


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2006)

' if ive impressed half the people ' ------


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 25, 2006)

"What if you've impressed none?"


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 25, 2006)

he just keeps on digging


----------



## liberty (Jan 25, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> even greater minds


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

have you just had a look at vanessa thing on Big Mouth ???

what a fugging mess ????

[vomit]


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 25, 2006)

I do feel a bit sorry for him

Hes seen the press headlines, he's heard the booing, he's seen himself looking like a complete wanker in the house and he's looking crushed and defeated

He's got the leaked video about his meeting with Uday Hussein to look forward to when he gets home

Much as I despise him I can 't help but feel sorry to see someone being forced to look in the mirror like that and see himself for who he really is.  

I know it'll do him good in the long run but he must me really suffereing right now


----------



## Ms T (Jan 25, 2006)

Did anyone believe him when he said he'd spoken to Pete about the Traci episode?


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

think he was a bit shocked at all the headlines


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Did anyone believe him when he said he'd spoken to Pete about the Traci episode?




not a word of it.  it his own head only.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Did anyone believe him when he said he'd spoken to Pete about the Traci episode?



well due to the crafty editing we will never know








and i cant believe how drawn into cbb ive become


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I do feel a bit sorry for him
> 
> Hes seen the press headlines, he's heard the booing, he's seen himself looking like a complete wanker in the house and he's looking crushed and defeated
> 
> ...



don't waste your sympathy, he wouldn't spend a millisecond thinking about you gal.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 25, 2006)

Russell Brand liks his pops at galloway


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 25, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> beers on you O&L ?



Aye.   

Georgeous George evicted with 65% of the vote, about 8% more than I'd anticipated. They don't seem to be re-opening the phonelines which is a trick missed, but Chantelle looks to be safe for part two:

*oddsflash!*

Rodders: 1.07
Paris Travelodge: 14.50
Any Other: 210.00


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 25, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Russell Brand liks his pops at galloway


id like a pop at russell!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 25, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> don't waste your sympathy, he wouldn't spend a millisecond thinking about you gal.


Yeah.  Only have sympathy for those that care about you - it's the better way.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 25, 2006)

Davina McCall needs to be sacked. She gave hin the most undeserving sychophantic interview EVER. All her negative comments were so softly given and she backed down completely once he had delivered his normal spiel.

Don't remember her being this coy with Makosi, someone not half as despicable as this cunt.  

Loved the way he still believes he has "reached the public" and that they have voted him out because they miss him..!  

Priceless look on his face when he saw the headlines though, think the penny has started to drop.


----------



## liberty (Jan 25, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Only have sympathy for those that care about you - it's the better way.


When it comes to George I would not waste a second... Others yes


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 25, 2006)

Fair point.  But not a general rule.


----------



## rowan (Jan 25, 2006)

Corax said:
			
		

> "Oh dear.  Oh dear"




That's my favourite quote of CBB so far


----------



## liberty (Jan 25, 2006)

He chose to do everything he did... As it goes make your bed....


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Only have sympathy for those that care about you - it's the better way.




when they're ready to slice you up and have you for breakfast with out a second thought ???

I'll save my sympathy for those i care about most and i don't give two hoots for that twisted, hypocrytical egomaniac.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Davina McCall needs to be sacked. She gave hin the most undeserving sychophantic interview EVER. All her negative comments were so softly given and she backed down completely once he had delivered his normal spiel.
> 
> Don't remember her being this coy with Makosi, someone not half as despicable as this cunt.
> 
> ...




i was hoping she'd be sharper.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2006)

Should have hired Paxman for the evening


----------



## clandestino (Jan 25, 2006)

just got in from spanish, so experiencing it all through this thread. oh the drama! the boos! the euphoria!

so could someone explain the "oh dear oh dear" quote please? any other highlights i've missed? i assume rodman was the other one for the boot?


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 25, 2006)

second eviction hasn't taken place yet, but i assume rodman is for the chop.

I have a feeling he wont be accustomed to being treated as anything other than an all round groovy guy.

So the booing might perplex him a little.

Still, there'll be some saddo sucking his dick tonight.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 25, 2006)

when's the second eviction?


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 25, 2006)

11


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 25, 2006)

Has Paxman lost it as well ?
His challenge to Galloway.......
He has waited all that time...........since their spat on the evening of the General Election.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 25, 2006)

Most important news of the night??

Another Rock School starts on Sunday!


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

live feed cut ??????


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 25, 2006)

oooooo, cant watch it live for 'unforseen circumstances' whats that about then?


----------



## thefuse (Jan 25, 2006)

davina never fails to disappoint in the final interview.
the public get so worked up and we all know what we want to say to the evictee but she just fluffs around it every time. what a pointless presenter 
and what a wasted opportunity with GG. they could have torn him to shreds


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 25, 2006)

Interesting. I'd assumed digispy were being their usual paranoid selves, but there's been a lot of talk about the next eviction being pre-recorded due to council licensing issues. Live feed to the house now cut and they've gone over to a diary room uncut repeat. It looks like they might have been right - the 5th eviction is happening now.

Keeping a close eye on Betfair at the mo'


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

keep us informed O&L.  you're our mole


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 25, 2006)

Hasn't been suspended yet but it's only a matter of time - one scrote with a quick text message could do a lot of damage.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 25, 2006)

Unconfirmed text messages from crowd say Dennis has gone. Betfair still up but money left on Dennis being snapped up quickly - at 6p in the pound it's not really the sting of the century. More later.  

edit - make that 2p in the pound. Sounds fairly definite now.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

stopped it on WH apparently according to the poker player on the computer two foot away


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

here we go  


all going well


"oh my god"


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 25, 2006)

yes!!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2006)

did you see the shock on his face


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 25, 2006)

socks and sandals


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 25, 2006)

I missed the look on his face, but aqua asked me the very same via text


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 25, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> socks and sandals


same as when he went in


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 25, 2006)

Guess who...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

can't see barrimore


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2006)

the one in the straight jacket


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2006)

Galloways PR putting the booing down to the 'pantomime tradition' and that now we will see real life from Galloway, and lots of it.

She's clearly bonkers.

Pushing the charity line, syaing Galloway only did all of this for 'charity'   FFS woman, you clearly don't read the papers.

"He will succeed, there is a complete lack of understanding of politics in the young generation exposing a lack of education to politics"

 FFS


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2006)

The bloke on the radio is singing 'always look on the bright side of life' at the PR blustering on about how Galloway has made young people aware of at least one politician!

It's awesome, stick it on. 5 live.

"You will all be proud of Galloway in the next few weeks, if you aren't then you're obviously a Labour supporter!" <--- to a Galloway constituent member! 

It's incredible, she believes Galloway is more famous than Blair.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2006)

Good grief, she's accusing the media of making up the opposition to Galloway! It's loonspuddery on a massive scale. She's attacking the beeb, the red tops and everyone else whose published anything against Galloway! It's like a knock on career suicide.

I'm in bleeding stitches.

She's now asking "who is this man?" to the bloke from the mirror.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2006)

Another blokes quoting Goethe to support Galloway  This is incredible.

Galloway has "been on a fact finding mission" in the house apparently! Getting down with the yoot I guess 

Galloways entourage are clearly, clearly all insane. Her attitude towards anyone elses opinion is amazing "well you *would* say that" , "oh yes, heard this one" etc etc etc....amazing.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Good grief, she's accusing the media of making up the opposition to Galloway! It's loonspuddery on a massive scale. She's attacking the beeb, the red tops and everyone else whose published anything against Galloway! It's like a knock on career suicide.
> 
> I'm in bleeding stitches.
> 
> She's now asking "who is this man?" to the bloke from the mirror.


 Did you catch her name?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2006)

She's reminiscent of Sheila Broflofski in South Park: The Movie when dealing with the Canadian Representative.

"you canadians are all the same with your flappy heads and your beady little eyes!"

*Wendy Bailey is the name. I'll keep that in mind.*

"Politics will never be the same, ever" was her closing statement.

She's Alistair Campbells media agent too


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> *Wendy Bailey is the name. I'll keep that in mind.*


 Ah, she's his agent.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> the one in the straight jacket



didn't recognise him with the ginger eminem mask on


----------



## Groucho (Jan 25, 2006)

The only thing that confuses me is why do people not like Davina?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2006)

I think she's just bleeding irritating.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Ah, she's his agent.




not so much the suicide of the man then, rather the party !


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> The only thing that confuses me is why do people not like Davina?




she has the opportunity to wreak havoc and wastes it.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2006)

God, Im still smiling at her performance. Just emailed in

"I am unsure as to what was more amusing, Mr Galloways two and a half weeks in the house or Ms Butlers frantic display of spin of the last ten minutes. Maybe a nice saucer of milk would settle her somewhat?"


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

with all the hours of unshown (to the masses) footage, they show the diary room AGAIN !!!!


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

Dennis, i thought, came over fairly well.  fairly well grounded and couldn't give a shit.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2006)

Someone on 5live just described Chantelle as 'Myra Hindley on a bad hair day'


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Someone on 5live just described Chantelle as 'Myra Hindley on a bad hair day'



tad harsh


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 25, 2006)

I heard that too......
(not even challenged.)


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> I heard that too......
> (not even challenged.)



You caught the PR agent spiel?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 25, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> You caught the PR agent spiel?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2006)

Previous page, 5 Live had Galloways PR agent on - bollocks on a breathtakingly large scale. I admire her for the front she must have had to try and pull it off.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 25, 2006)

sounds a bit like Bliar.  total denial the the ivory tower is collapsing all around.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Previous page, 5 Live had Galloways PR agent on - bollocks on a breathtakingly large scale. I admire her for the front she must have had to try and pull it off.



I feel pretty sorry for her, to be honest.

She must have been watching the daily broadcasts and thinking 'Oh, for fuck's sake. I've got to find some way to positively spin _this_?'

And the next few days are going to be a living hell for her.

Poor soul.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2006)

She came across as completely deluded, her PR statements verging on lunatic ranting against Labour and the media. It was vaguely disturbing that she's a professional at this sort of thing


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2006)

she chose her job  ad is probably getting paid loads so not much sympathy from here


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 25, 2006)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> I feel pretty sorry for her, to be honest.
> 
> She must have been watching the daily broadcasts and thinking 'Oh, for fuck's sake. I've got to find some way to positively spin _this_?'
> 
> ...




Is she the cunt who described Chantelle as 
"Myra Hindley on a bad hair day." ?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 26, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> Is she the cunt who described Chantelle as
> "Myra Hindley on a bad hair day." ?



Nah, that was a random caller. The PR was bad, but there's limits even they wouldn't dare cross - well, one would hope they wouldn't.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> Is she the cunt who described Chantelle as
> "Myra Hindley on a bad hair day." ?



I don't know.

But if she was, then any sympathy I might have would disappear straight out of the window.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 26, 2006)

Her final comment "George has changed Politics forever" <--- Funny as fuck


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 26, 2006)

The only interesting part of Rodders' interview was when he was talking about Galloway: "Some people out there say he's a bigamist but, y'know..."


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Nah, that was a random caller. The PR was bad, but there's limits even they wouldn't dare cross - well, one would hope they wouldn't.



My knowledge of the laws on defamation are a tad hazy, but if someone publicly compared me to one of the Moors Murderers I'd be thinking seriously about suing.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 26, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The only interesting part of Rodders' interview was when he was talking about Galloway: "Some people out there say he's a bigamist but, y'know..."


   Statisically there are probably a handful of people in the UK who have called George Galloway a bigamist...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 26, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Nah, that was a random caller. The PR was bad, but there's limits even they wouldn't dare cross - well, one would hope they wouldn't.



Thank fuck for that !
(I'm amazed it wasn't challenged.....really fucking nasty.)
I'd only just tuned in and caught it.

I'm just stunned by the whole thing.
I've had to smoke skunk to get me through it.......
The Paxman gauntlet being thrown drown is hilarious.....


----------



## Balbi (Jan 26, 2006)

Paxman is out for more than an interview, he's going for the career defining interview, he's out for blood.

I await the interview with extreme interest.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 26, 2006)

is there anywhere i can watch GG's eviction and interview with davina? i can't believe i missed it. i fell asleep when portillo met his downfall, so i missed that too. this feels a bit like that.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 26, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Paxman is out for more than an interview, he's going for the career defining interview, he's out for blood.
> 
> I await the interview with extreme interest.




when is this happening? newsnight tomorrow?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 26, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Statisically there are probably a handful of people in the UK who have called George Galloway a bigamist...



Ooh, care to expand? My knowledge of Gorgeous George has more than a few holes


----------



## RaggaKing (Jan 26, 2006)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> My knowledge of the laws on defamation are a tad hazy, but if someone publicly compared me to one of the Moors Murderers I'd be thinking seriously about suing.



It's not really defamation of character though =/ It's just thin ground. Well that's how the law would see it anyway.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 26, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ooh, care to expand? My knowledge of Gorgeous George has more than a few holes


No, I mean in terms of probability if you take the UK population as 6 million, the chances are a handful will have called him a bigamist.  It's a statistical thing.  I'm guessing Dennis is interested in probability.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 26, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> No, I mean in terms of probability if you take the UK population as 6 million, the chances are a handful will have called him a bigamist.  It's a statistical thing.  I'm guessing Dennis is interested in probability.



Ah, I see. That's not the answer I was hoping for.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 26, 2006)

what the hell are they watching now?


----------



## academia (Jan 26, 2006)

They're watching 'Big Brother: The Movie'.

"Top directors can spend several years making a box office smash, but our Housemates have completed their own masterpiece in just two hours. 

The budding filmmakers have handed in their precious footage after a colourful, gruelling and inventive stint of cinematographic experimentalism."


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Has anyone seen the naked Chantelle pictures?   

It's weird seeing her trying to be sexy.


----------



## paolo (Jan 26, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Previous page, 5 Live had Galloways PR agent on - bollocks on a breathtakingly large scale. I admire her for the front she must have had to try and pull it off.



Don't admire too much - after all, there's half a chance that beforehand she was someone telling him that it would be a good thing to do. If so, then this is more a case of her fighting a last ditch attempt to avoid being sacked.

Just speculating mind.

OrangesandLemons, what'll you give me? Gone in 30 days. Any circumstances.


----------



## Strawman (Jan 26, 2006)

Aaaagh this is doing my head in, im having to watch each episode of this years CBB a day late (from uknova) so ive been reading everyones comments a day later too. You lot have been so entertaining on this thread yet I cant join in as by the time Ive watched an episode, your all talking about the next one!!


----------



## foo (Jan 26, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Davina McCall needs to be sacked. She gave hin the most undeserving sychophantic interview EVER. All her negative comments were so softly given and she backed down completely once he had delivered his normal spiel.
> 
> Don't remember her being this coy with Makosi, someone not half as despicable as this cunt.




yeh, we noticed this. big time. considering her treatement of  previous show's unpopular contstants on evitction (like Makosi) why did Davina give George such an easy ride?


----------



## magneze (Jan 26, 2006)

Dennis Rodman trying not to swear and making 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 signs at Dermot on CBB's Little Breakfast.


----------



## han (Jan 26, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> is there anywhere i can watch GG's eviction and interview with davina? i can't believe i missed it. i fell asleep when portillo met his downfall, so i missed that too. this feels a bit like that.



I really want to watchh it too! I missed it last night, after having watched nearly all of BB....am hoping it's repeated...though I can't believe Davina was soft with George


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> yeh, we noticed this. big time. considering her treatement of  previous show's unpopular contstants on evitction (like Makosi) why did Davina give George such an easy ride?



maybe its something to do with the shows producers telling her what to say in her earpiece, she wont have free reign to say what she likes......




funnily enough just like any live show out there


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I really want to watchh it too! I missed it last night, after having watched nearly all of BB....am hoping it's repeated...though I can't believe Davina was soft with George




its on channel  now ( 9am )


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2006)

sorry , wrong info , its the dennis interview now


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2006)

rubbish. i wanted to see george chucked out too.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> yeh, we noticed this. big time. considering her treatement of  previous show's unpopular contstants on evitction (like Makosi) why did Davina give George such an easy ride?



There's a very simple reason for Davina's compliant attitude.

George has good lawyers and deep pockets.


----------



## newbie (Jan 26, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> though I can't believe Davina was soft with George



I didn't think she was, particularly, just that he's skillful at dealing with interviews.  Whatever the question (from her or Paxman) he said what he wanted to say, some of which made him look quite ridiculous, patronising the black man from the ghetto and so on.  

Wiping 'cream' off his face halfway through an answer was an obvious attempt to puncture his vanity. 



Her interview with Dennis was much worse, playing the little girl slobbering all over the big man.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 26, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> I didn't think she was, particularly, just that he's skillful at dealing with interviews.  Whatever the question (from her or Paxman) he said what he wanted to say, some of which made him look quite ridiculous, patronising the black man from the ghetto and so on.
> 
> Wiping 'cream' off his face halfway through an answer was an obvious attempt to puncture his vanity.
> 
> ...



Davina deserves crucification more than anyone else in the show - the way she fakely carries on is pathetic.

And that the British public would keep in such a vacuous empty head as Chantelle, says all you need to know about why our world is so screwed up.


----------



## Spion (Jan 26, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> Is she the cunt who described Chantelle as
> "Myra Hindley on a bad hair day." ?



I wouldn't worry about Chantelle. She won't have a clue who Myra Hindley is


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 26, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> maybe its something to do with the shows producers telling her what to say in her earpiece, she wont have free reign to say what she likes......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even so, starting the interview with 'you're the best housemate we've ever had'..feed his massive ego why don't you..  

Oh and why didn't she pull him up on his reactions over the task..it was barely mentioned.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Even so, starting the interview with 'you're the best housemate we've ever had'..feed his massive ego why don't you..


Too right - I found that rather sickly, although to be fair I suspect Davina does that to sweeten potentially 'difficult' interviewees before getting stuck in (wait 'til she gets Pete 'Cuntpipe is my middle name' Burns on - no doubt she'll be gushing over his flamboyant outfit to start with).

I was glad to see that she gave Galloway a hard time over failing to challenge Burns when in full flow bullying mode, and as for Galloway's claim that he confronted him afterwards = bull_sheeeeeit_.


----------



## thefuse (Jan 26, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Davina deserves crucification more than anyone else in the show - the way she fakely carries on is pathetic.
> 
> And that the British public would keep in such a vacuous empty head as Chantelle, says all you need to know about why our world is so screwed up.


i think it was more to do with kicking the other two out than keeping her in


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 26, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Pete 'Cuntpipe is my middle name' Burns


  

I'm switching allegiance from Chantelle to Pete

[hits the phones]


----------



## rennie (Jan 26, 2006)

who else got evicted last night? I watched the Godfather.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 26, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> maybe its something to do with the shows producers telling her what to say in her earpiece, she wont have free reign to say what she likes......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if she was being told what to say, you would still be able to pick up on her feelings towards him and from that interview I reckon she genuinely likes him. Glad he's out now and able to give his side of what went on..


----------



## X-77 (Jan 26, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> as for Galloway's claim that he confronted him afterwards = bull_sheeeeeit_.


because it wasn't shown on the round up/live feed it didn't happen, right?


----------



## thefuse (Jan 26, 2006)

i dont see why people diss chantelle so much. she really makes me laugh sometimes.
like when she went in the diary room to say she's lost her lipstick and it's become a medical problem because its making her feel ill.  she couldnt stop laughing at herself.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 26, 2006)

I think the problem is Davina doesn't quite _get_ Big Brother. She loves it, but almost too much in the way that she takes it quite seriously and fails to pick up on the ludricous nature of it..like say, Dermot does.

I can't quite explain it, but I just don't feel she's quite on the same wavelength as the viewers and NEVER asks the questions that we want asking.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 26, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> Even if she was being told what to say, you would still be able to pick up on her feelings towards him and from that interview I reckon she genuinely likes him. Glad he's out now and able to give his side of what went on..



You like him too don't you....?  

Weirdo.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 26, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> because it wasn't shown on the round up/live feed it didn't happen, right?


No, it's because I don't believe the cowardly sad sack twat.


----------



## Spion (Jan 26, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i dont see why people diss chantelle so much.


 perhaps because she's a grown woman with the mental age of a 7 year old?


----------



## Rollem (Jan 26, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> perhaps because she's a grown woman with the mental age of a 7 year old?




she aint a graduate

she shouldn't win


----------



## X-77 (Jan 26, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Davina McCall needs to be sacked. She gave hin the most undeserving sychophantic interview EVER. All her negative comments were so softly given and she backed down completely once he had delivered his normal spiel.
> 
> Don't remember her being this coy with Makosi, someone not half as despicable as this cunt.
> 
> ...


jesus, 'half as despicable as this cunt' - calm down will you 

as for the 'penny dropping' due to the headlines in all the shit-rags, give me a break!! Like he's not used to the Scum and other newspapers of great wisdom running him down. 

Some of the extreme reactions to GG on here are starting to sound very bizarre..


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 26, 2006)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> who else got evicted last night? I watched the Godfather.


Dennis was next for the chop.

Dennis and George held a joint press conference this morning, and what I've heard about the bullying behaviour of GG's 'posse' beggars belief...add to that the comments made by DR when jumping to his new buddy's defence.  

Someone please put them out of their misery...


----------



## X-77 (Jan 26, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> You like him too don't you....?
> 
> Weirdo.


You think he's a 'despicable cunt' don't you? weirdo!


----------



## liberty (Jan 26, 2006)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> who else got evicted last night? I watched the Godfather.



http://www.wanadoo.co.uk/entertainm...3T_7_1Image&article=ENThome_bigbro_lookalikes

The interview


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Credit where it's due though - respect (arf) to GG for restoring the term 'plutocrat' to the public consciousness.   

Even if naturally employed to thoroughly mean-spirited and wrongheaded ends...


----------



## X-77 (Jan 26, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> No, it's because I don't believe the cowardly sad sack twat.


he said to Davina 'look at the tapes'. I'm sure if he hadn't said anything to Pete he wouldn't admit to it. I wouldn't be so naive as to think that just because we weren't shown something it didn't happen.


----------



## thefuse (Jan 26, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> perhaps because she's a grown woman with the mental age of a 7 year old?


i dont know how well we'd get on if i was forced to spend time with her but i prefer watching her on the telly than one of those hideous racist, sexist, bully boys any day.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2006)

right i know Davina pretty well in the 'real world ' and what you lot dont seem to get is that she is pretty much an actress who hosts a tv show , i have ( when on location ) seen her go from being really miserable about things in 'real life ' to the sparkling luvvie ' that she is when she interviews in the blink of an eye and yes it may seem false but that is what shes paid to do , and how many of you have a different persona at work compared to your out of work life.
I didnt realise it was that hard to figure out   


 

and i may be biased but in real life she is a genuine lovely person


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

Is she a "lovely person"? I find her to be an insufferable twat tbh.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Is she a "lovely person"? I find her to be an insufferable twat tbh.



thats your opinion but you seem to gather that from what you see on the telly , at the end of the day you think what you like



and il pm you a ' give a shit voucher '

may not be valid tho


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 26, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> jesus, 'half as despicable as this cunt' - calm down will you
> 
> as for the 'penny dropping' due to the headlines in all the shit-rags, give me a break!! Like he's not used to the Scum and other newspapers of great wisdom running him down.
> 
> Some of the extreme reactions to GG on here are starting to sound very bizarre..



Well these are the things I definitely feel Galloway is

Arrogant
Deluded
Cheating
Lying
Bullying
Conceited.

Any positives you can find?

When you go up for this kind of panto you should be aware of what kind of reception you may recieve. Unfortunately Galloway doesn't seem to have considered the fact that the public would think he was anything but brilliant.  

Hence the 'oh dear, oh dear'.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 26, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> he said to Davina 'look at the tapes'. I'm sure if he hadn't said anything to Pete he wouldn't admit to it. I wouldn't be so naive as to think that just because we weren't shown something it didn't happen.


It's so obvious it barely needs saying, but the strategic editing of the material for the highlights is probably the most intrinsic aspect of the show. Everyone knows that, I wouldn't think of suggesting otherwise. What I'm saying is that, even if GG insists that a subsequent confrontation happened, in his Machiavellian mind he knows that the issue is unlikely to be followed up, and as such his claim that it did is (subconsciously) tantamount to proof for most viewers. With the desired result that he has defended himself against accusations of cowardliness. 

But: why did he not defend Traci when it mattered? Because he was scared  that Burns would then turn on him with the upshot that (a) he would lose an ally and (b) that he would potentially lose a shouting match with the dagger-tongued Burns, which would not say much for his political oratorial skills.

I don't doubt that he might have had a subtle 'word' with Burns after the event, but I very much suspect that a 'confrontation' was not the case. And Burns needed his ass whipped for that cruel, bullying assault.


----------



## votisit (Jan 26, 2006)

I think Davina is great, she may not have asked George as many questions as we would like but as was said earlier, the man has deep pockets and good solicitors.  She is doing a hard job by having to interview some people that surely she can't stand and I can't think of anyone else who would do it better.

Chantelle is just a kid and she has taken so much shit from "adults" in the house and laughed most of it off.  I think she deserves to win.  Its a shame that some people don't consider her an option simply because she isn't the brightest spark.  We all know she won't ever pass mensa but that shouldn't be an issue.  We are all born with a certain level of intelligence and just because hers may well be below average it shouldn't mean we discriminate against her.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

"Britain loves an underdog"...no wonder we're so fucked as a country.


----------



## Spion (Jan 26, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Well these are the things I definitely feel Galloway is
> 
> Arrogant
> Deluded
> ...



He may well be all those. People are a mixture of good and bad traits. he is also: funny, clever, educated, intelligent, right about many aspects of the state of the world, not afraid to speak out against the most powerful states in the world, prepared to go out on a limb. 

I'd like to see more people display *some* of the qualities he does.


----------



## thefuse (Jan 26, 2006)

chantelle could take over galloway's job


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> He may well be all those. People are a mixture of good and bad traits. he is also: funny, clever, educated, intelligent, right about many aspects of the state of the world, not afraid to speak out against the most powerful states in the world, prepared to go out on a limb.
> 
> I'd like to see more people display *some* of the qualities he does.




good point


----------



## X-77 (Jan 26, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Well these are the things I definitely feel Galloway is
> 
> Arrogant
> Deluded
> ...


I'm sure you'd be most well-adjusted if you ever spent three weeks locked up in a house and filmed for 24 hours a day.

And yes there are tons of positives about Galloway - his outspoken anti-war, anti-imperialism stance for me is something that makes him more valuable than all the other housemates combined. Whether he comes across as arrogant etc is not something that troubles me too much. I'm certainly not going to suddenly think he's a 'despicable cunt' when there are far more worthy people in this world of that title, and when he's done so much to speak out against the bogus war on terrorism. Perhaps if I was a littler shallower and couldn't see beyond a TV programme, then I might agree with you that he comes across as a 'despicable cunt' though.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> He may well be all those. People are a mixture of good and bad traits. he is also: funny, clever, educated, intelligent, right about many aspects of the state of the world, not afraid to speak out against the most powerful states in the world, prepared to go out on a limb.
> 
> I'd like to see more people display *some* of the qualities he does.



Well I I would prefer an MP that wasn't as conniving and patronising as Galloway. I realise people have good and bad traits, but I cannot choose to look past the amount of disgusting attributes he has.

And since when was he funny? When being a cat, or in a leotard perhaps, but purposefully?


----------



## X-77 (Jan 26, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> He may well be all those. People are a mixture of good and bad traits. he is also: funny, clever, educated, intelligent, right about many aspects of the state of the world, not afraid to speak out against the most powerful states in the world, prepared to go out on a limb.
> 
> I'd like to see more people display *some* of the qualities he does.


well said!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 26, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> Perhaps if I was a littler shallower and couldn't see beyond a TV programme, then I might agree with you that he comes across as a 'despicable cunt' though.


He wasn't on 'CBB' in a political capacity (whatever he might have deludedly believed), and 'CBB' viewers aren't entitled to be aware of his parliamentary endeavours just as they aren't obliged to possess a full working knowledge of the Dead Or Alive back catalogue in order to pass comment on Pete Burns' character traits. And as such the contestants should be aware and prepared for this scenario.

In a lot of respects I applaud George Galloway - for standing up to Blair and his spin culture; for his dissidence over the Iraq war; for - as you say - often fearlessly going out on a limb. However, and much as I think that 'You Spin Me Round' and 'Something In My House' were great pop moments while being of the opinion that Pete Burns is a cruel, bullying, fucknuckled brainwrong, I believe that Sadie's point is that Galloway is nevertheless a despicable cunt as a personality. And she'd be right.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 26, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> And she'd be right.


in your opinion, right?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 26, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> in your opinion, right?


Do I really need to append every comment with a time-honoured 'IMO' or 'IMHO'? Of course it's 'in my opinion'.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Well I I would prefer an MP that wasn't as conniving and patronising as Galloway. I realise people have good and bad traits, but I cannot choose to look past the amount of disgusting attributes he has.
> 
> And since when was he funny? When being a cat, or in a leotard perhaps, but purposefully?



Unfortunately the vast majority of MPs possess the character defects that you speak of; such characteristics are not unique to Galloway.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 26, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Do I really need to append every comment with a time-honoured 'IMO' or 'IMHO'? Of course it's 'in my opinion'.


it was just the way you ended off with 'and she'd be right' as if it was some sort of fact set in stone..


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 26, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> He may well be all those. People are a mixture of good and bad traits. he is also: funny, clever, educated, intelligent, right about many aspects of the state of the world, not afraid to speak out against the most powerful states in the world, prepared to go out on a limb.



And the fact that he is an unkind cunt devalues all his other good traits (IMO etc etc).  It does not matter how bloody clever or educated you are if these qualities are used in an inhumane way.

People who prize "intelligence" over a good heart are predominantly selfish egomaniacs.

And people who measure intelligence in terms of knowledge are stupid.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 26, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> People who prize "intelligence" over a good heart are predominantly selfish egomaniacs.
> 
> And people who measure intelligence in terms of knowledge are stupid.




They should set these boards up so that that's at the top of the screen, permanently.  


I think Galloway's a cunt btw, based on what I've read about him over a period of _years_ in private eye's Paul Foot/In the Back sections.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 26, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> He may well be all those. People are a mixture of good and bad traits. he is also: funny, clever, educated, intelligent, right about many aspects of the state of the world, not afraid to speak out against the most powerful states in the world, prepared to go out on a limb.
> 
> I'd like to see more people display *some* of the qualities he does.



he's a cunt more like. and if i displayed any of his "qualities" i'd shoot myself!

edit: sp


----------



## milesy (Jan 26, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> They should set these boards up so that that's at the top of the screen, permanently.
> 
> 
> I think Galloway's a cunt btw, based on what I've read about him over a period of _years_ in private eye's Paul Foot/In the Back sections.



if MG says he's a cunt then _I_ say he's a cunt


----------



## Balbi (Jan 26, 2006)

Good grief? Anyone hear the Radio 1 conference tape?

"George, in the house you came across as a bitter twisted old man - whatw as your favourite moment in the house?"

*muttering and then from one of Galloways entourage*

"George, shall I punch him one for you?"

 amazing!

His people were apparently attempting to stop people asking questions, and took a reporter in a bikini (for dennis apparently) as an attempt as a setup!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 26, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Good grief? Anyone hear the Radio 1 conference tape?
> 
> "George, in the house you came across as a bitter twisted old man - whatw as your favourite moment in the house?"
> 
> ...


I heard that - typical of PR in modern politics, really.   

And Dennis jumping in with "don't call him an old man or I'll be in yo' ass" (or whatever the exact words were) was a classic.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 26, 2006)

"we'll go at it, right now - you say that and we'll go at it right here and now"


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 26, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> I heard that - typical of PR in modern politics, really.
> 
> And Dennis jumping in with "don't call him an old man or I'll be in yo' ass" (or whatever the exact words were) was a classic.



He didn't mind him being called bitter and twisted though.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 26, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Good grief? Anyone hear the Radio 1 conference tape?
> 
> "George, in the house you came across as a bitter twisted old man - whatw as your favourite moment in the house?"
> 
> ...


I saw some of this on Big Brothers Little Breakfast - after the Radio 1 guy asks the question, Dennis jumps in to defend Galloway and totally shouted down the guy (think his name is Aled?).

Radio One spent all morning yesterday slagging off Galloway and obviously couldn't wait to ask him a provocative question at the conference so I for one liked seeing one of their hacks squirming in his seat. Didn't catch all of what was said though - if anyone has clarification of this exchange I'd be interested to hear it.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 26, 2006)

This is the first exchange with Galloway by BB Aled.

Aled- George, why did you decide top go on a program that is enjoyed by so many young people?

George- _(spiel about young people not voting in elections but voting in bb elections)_...that is the part of the audience we wanted to reach, whether we succeeded remains to be seen.

Aled- Well I can help you with that because we have young people who vote on our show aswell and we asked them a simple vote- do you like or hate George Galloway? In 20 minutes, 21,000 people texted in and these are the results..

George-(interrupting) Thank you, I will study them later

Aled- 93% said they hate you, so maybe..

George- Hate me?

Aled- Hate you yeah, that is quite strong isn't it? Quite shocking...

George- What station are you?

Aled- Radio 1

George- Oh

Aled- So perhaps, as you were patronisng to the young people in there, in their twenties and because you didn't connect with them as much, do you think maybe it was a mistake? Looking back...

George- Well I've just reviewed things over quite a long period, things that people in their twenties inside the house said about me, and they were gloriously complimentary, and as for your poll, which I will treat with a pinch of salt....

Aled- Please don't..

George- No I will..

Aled- Those are our listeners..

George- No I will treat them with a pinch of salt because the only poll that really matters is whether the number of young people joining Respect goes up or down.

Aled- Do you think it helped that cause?

George- Well the proof of the pudding is in the eating. Why don't you come back and interview me in 3 months time and we'll see..

Aled- And one more thing, people in their twenties aren't kids, don't call     them kids.

George- No, some of them behaved like kids.

Aled- That's not your place to say.

George- No, it is my place to say.

PR- Right can we move on now please...


----------



## Balbi (Jan 26, 2006)

That's vaguely Pennisesque interviewing isn't it?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw this on tv and thought Aled was very composed and didn't back , neither did he shit himself like I would if Dennis was threatening to go toe to mano in my ass


----------



## belboid (Jan 26, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> That's vaguely Pennisesque interviewing isn't it?


it's fucking appaling interviewing!


----------



## Spion (Jan 26, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> And the fact that he is an unkind cunt devalues all his other good traits (IMO etc etc).  It does not matter how bloody clever or educated you are if these qualities are used in an inhumane way.


For god's sake get out of your own arse and look beyond what the guy did in a flippin gameshow. Being one of the few public figures to highlight the suffering of people being bombed by the most powerful nations on earth is hardly inhumane. And standing up against the vilification that comes with that is not a sign of a person who is entirely weak.




			
				Masseuse said:
			
		

> People who prize "intelligence" over a good heart are predominantly selfish egomaniacs.
> 
> And people who measure intelligence in terms of knowledge are stupid.



People who come out with such one dimensional characterisations of what intelligence, knowledge and a good heart actually mean are predominantly talking shit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2006)

i reckon dennis should get done for threatening behaviour


----------



## belboid (Jan 26, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> For god's sake get out of your own arse and look beyond what the guy did in a flippin gameshow. Being one of the few public figures to highlight the suffering of people being bombed by the most powerful nations on earth is hardly inhumane. And standing up against the vilification that comes with that is not a sign of a person who is entirely weak.


ffs get your head out of cloud cuckooland.  This is a thread concerning the fucking TV show, so, yes, it is entirely valid, and indeed, appropraite to discuss his behaviour as it came across _on that show_, not on the basis of what he may or may not have done prior to that.

However, I can see why you would wish to do otherwise, as he came across like an idiotic bully.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 26, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> ffs get your head out of cloud cuckooland.  This is a thread concerning the fucking TV show, so, yes, it is entirely valid, and indeed, appropraite to discuss his behaviour as it came across _on that show_, not on the basis of what he may or may not have done prior to that.
> 
> However, I can see why you would wish to do otherwise, as he came across like an idiotic bully.


I think it's entirely fair to remind people of things that he actually stands for, especially when they are throwing names around like 'despicable cunt' which is way OTT in my opinion. It's quite frustrating to hear such venom towards a person because they went and acted like a prat on TV for a couple weeks and ignore the wider picture that defines that person. 

But if you want to stick to just talking about the show, what about the fact that he has raised a lot of money for a Palestinian charity for example? Why isn't anyone mentioning how worthy this is?


----------



## Spion (Jan 26, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> I think it's entirely fair to remind people of things that he actually stands for, especially when they are throwing names around like 'despicable cunt' which is way OTT in my opinion. It's quite frustrating to hear such venom towards a person because they went and acted like a prat on TV for a couple weeks and ignore the wider picture that defines that person.
> 
> But if you want to stick to just talking about the show, what about the fact that he has raised a lot of money for a Palestinian charity for example? Why isn't anyone mentioning how worthy this is?



Wot s/he said.


----------



## belboid (Jan 26, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> But if you want to stick to just talking about the show, what about the fact that he has raised a lot of money for a Palestinian charity for example? Why isn't anyone mentioning how worthy this is?


cos we're not desperate SWP members trying to haul some of the shit outta the fire??

Yeehaa, he's raised a few grand for a probably worthy cause.  As have the others (except Chantelle).  He will employ someone with his earnings from the show - bully for them. Makes fuck all odds, he still came over as a nasty, spoilt, selfish, hypocrite.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 26, 2006)

Then it's also fair to point out how his actions over the last few weeks have to a large extent undermined the more positive things in is favour and allowed a hostile media a field day with the wider anti-war movement and other progressive campaigns.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 26, 2006)

> think it's entirely fair to remind people of things that he actually stands for, especially when they are throwing names around like 'despicable cunt' which is way OTT in my opinion.



You dont think the bullying, the chauvanism, the vanity he demonstrated over the past few weeks make the epiphet 'despicable cunt' well earned?


----------



## pootle (Jan 26, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> But if you want to stick to just talking about the show, what about the fact that he has raised a lot of money for a Palestinian charity for example? Why isn't anyone mentioning how worthy this is?




Gorgeous George has hardly stopped going on about how "some child will be eating thanks to him" or "how some people will get to wear shoes thanks to me dressing up in a leotard" 

Yeah, it's worthy, but the way he keeps bleating on about it, is rather irritating...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 26, 2006)

I just can't help chuckling to myself about how fantastically terrified he looked on the way out.

Whatever he stands for (dispicable cunt or not) I don't think he did himself any favours by going in the house and I believe he is so terribly vain that he thought he would come out looking like the world's most incredible human. Unfortunately for him, it backfired. Horribly.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 26, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> People who come out with such one dimensional characterisations of what intelligence, knowledge and a good heart actually mean are predominantly talking shit.




Masseuse obviously touched a nerve there, then.     You a Galloway-lover or something?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 26, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> But if you want to stick to just talking about the show, what about the fact that he has raised a lot of money for a Palestinian charity for example? Why isn't anyone mentioning how worthy this is?




Coz when egomaniacal despicable cunts make a big show of how worthy they're being it tends to be taken as another manifestation of their egomania - are you stupid or something?  Or just doing an uncannily realistic impression of stupidity?  Another Galloway-lover perhaps?


----------



## Spion (Jan 26, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> You a Galloway-lover or something?



That kind of comment is worthy only of morons and playground bullies.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 26, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> That kind of comment is worthy only of morons and playground bullies.




omg it's Lock&Light under another login!  editor frowns on that sort of thing, you know.  *tut tut*


----------



## Balbi (Jan 26, 2006)

Now now MG, stop toying with the supporter of the honourable member for Bethnal and Ego


----------



## Spion (Jan 26, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> omg it's Lock&Light under another login!  editor frowns on that sort of thing, you know.  *tut tut*



Get Editor to check IP addresses and then eat your fucking words, moron


----------



## Balbi (Jan 26, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Get Editor to check IP addresses and then eat your fucking words, moron



Temper temper.

Spion, as in Kop? So you're either the police or a scouser


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 26, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Now now MG, stop toying with the supporter of the honourable member for Bethnal and Ego




Sorry, bored at work again, fancied a windup.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 26, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> ...I believe he is so terribly vain that he thought he would come out looking like the world's most incredible human. Unfortunately for him, it backfired. Horribly.



I suspect this to be true, too. He thought (as others have done) that by sheer willpower and force of personality, he could impose his own agenda on the vacuous format of Big Brother. Sadly, the 'spectacle' triumphs, and drags every 'housemate' down to its own level! It may well have been vanity that made Galloway believe he could take on the CBB format and win. But a combination of judicious editing (whenever he was speaking about politics), and the imposition of absurd, undignified tasks have put paid to that! Poor old George...


----------



## Spion (Jan 26, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Temper temper.
> 
> Spion, as in Kop? So you're either the police or a scouser



Wrong and wrong again, detective boy


----------



## Balbi (Jan 26, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> Sorry, bored at work again, fancied a windup.



I thought you were working on the LDR contingency plans. Guinness Cocktails   

You at Spangles soiree? We can discuss the many faces of L&L in a post-galloway world.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 26, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Wrong and wrong again, detective boy



Accusing me of police affliations. I demand satisfaction sir!

*throws down glove*


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 26, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> You at Spangles soiree? We can discuss the many faces of L&L in a post-galloway world.




Yeah I am actually - looking forward to meeting you.  


(sorry for derail)


----------



## belboid (Jan 26, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Temper temper.
> 
> Spion, as in Kop? So you're either the police or a scouser


could be a south efrikan too, or any number of thngs.

certainly someone utterly deprived of sense of humour


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2006)

scalyboy said:
			
		

> I suspect this to be true, too. He thought (as others have done) that by sheer willpower and force of personality, he could impose his own agenda on the vacuous format of Big Brother. Sadly, the 'spectacle' triumphs, and drags every 'housemate' down to its own level! It may well have been vanity that made Galloway believe he could take on the CBB format and win. But a combination of judicious editing (whenever he was speaking about politics), and the imposition of absurd, undignified tasks have put paid to that! Poor old George...



yeah, but he must have seen that coming.  mustn't he?


----------



## X-77 (Jan 26, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> are you stupid or something?  Or just doing an uncannily realistic impression of stupidity?  Another Galloway-lover perhaps?


oooh, personal insults. How sad!


----------



## Spion (Jan 26, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> certainly someone utterly deprived of sense of humour



Yeah, I must be if I'm not ending myself at the sparkling wit on offer here


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 26, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah, but he must have seen that coming.  mustn't he?



You would have thought so - I wouldve if it had been me  - that's why I suggest it may have been arrogance on his part to think he could overcome all that and come out on top. 
Unless he genuinely doesn't care, and just thought it is raising money for the Palestinian charity...


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 26, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> oooh, personal insults. How sad!




Yeah but that was a personal insult as well, calling me sad and that, thus bringing yourself down to my own level.  So    basically.


----------



## Spion (Jan 26, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> oooh, personal insults. How sad!



It's a natural form of expression for the baying mob


----------



## belboid (Jan 26, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Yeah, I must be if I'm not ending myself at the sparkling wit on offer here


aaah, diddums, poor lickle Spion.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 26, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah, but he must have seen that coming.  mustn't he?



No - I really don't think he did. Such is his blinkered self-belief.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 26, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> It's a natural form of expression for the baying mob



Just because your cat got the cream


----------



## Spion (Jan 26, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> aaah, diddums, poor lickle Spion.



You'll have to try harder than that, luv


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 26, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> omg it's Lock&Light under another login!  editor frowns on that sort of thing, you know.  *tut tut*



omg it's Flimsier under another login!  editor frowns on that sort of thing, you know.  *tut tut*


----------



## Balbi (Jan 26, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> omg it's Flimsier under another login!  editor frowns on that sort of thing, you know.  *tut tut*



omg it's L&L in his real login! editor frowns on that sort of thing, you know. *tut tut*


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 26, 2006)

This link might explain Georges skill at public debating - 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4646010.stm

it might also explain this blokes performances - 

http://www.xroadsfilms.com/batescomedycentral/


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 26, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Well I I would prefer an MP that wasn't as conniving and patronising as Galloway. I realise people have good and bad traits, but I cannot choose to look past the amount of disgusting attributes he has.
> 
> And since when was he funny? When being a cat, or in a leotard perhaps, but purposefully?


wot she said. Theres a difference between being funny and have people laugh at you for being set up so you have to do things to ridicule yourself for favours


----------



## LDR (Jan 26, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> People who prize "intelligence" over a good heart are predominantly selfish egomaniacs.


Well said.  I agree with that 100%. 

It's why I like MysteryGuest even though he's a bit slow.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 26, 2006)

George on Richard & Judy in a minute.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 26, 2006)

just watching CBB now and PB is still slagging jodie marsh off. what an utter cunt. she isnt even there to defend herself. cold lead to a war of words once he is out.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2006)

' told you id be here to the end bastard ' ----dennis haw haw  


didnt hear that last night


----------



## mrskp (Jan 26, 2006)

O&L you were right about it being pre-recorded !!!!  oh wise one


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 26, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> O&L you were right about it being pre-recorded !!!!  oh wise one



How do you know?

I'm watching half heartedly but I didn't get that..


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 26, 2006)

You know who Pete Burns is like...Patsy from Absolutely Fabulous.    

(maybe it's just me)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 26, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> How do you know?
> 
> I'm watching half heartedly but I didn't get that..



They can't have the crowds making noise after 11 or something - council issues. So they pre-recorded it without telling people and showed it "as live". People were getting text messages from people in the crowd saying Dennis had been evicted 15mins before it had been shown - the bookies were still taking bets too, although the odds were rubbish by that point.
Very shoddy work from C4...


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> They can't have the crowds making noise after 11 or something - council issues. So they pre-recorded it without telling people and showed it "as live". People were getting text messages from people in the crowd saying Dennis had been evicted 15mins before it had been shown - the bookies were still taking bets too, although the odds were rubbish by that point.
> Very shoddy work from C4...



What the hells gonna happen in the final then??

They've got 6 people to get through?


----------



## Corax (Jan 26, 2006)

Barrymore's Maggot had me pissing myself.   

The first time the morose cunt has made me laugh.  Ever.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2006)

Corax said:
			
		

> Barrymore's Maggot had me pissing myself.
> 
> The first time the morose cunt has made me laugh.  Ever.



i agree ,  'big bro the movie ' was the funniest thing ive seen on telly in ages   

chantelles dennis was great too


----------



## mrskp (Jan 26, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> How do you know?
> 
> I'm watching half heartedly but I didn't get that..




the second eviction was aired at 11pm last night, but the time was actually shown as 10.40pm when we saw the clips tonight.  it's magic.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> the second eviction was aired at 11pm last night, but the time was actually shown as 10.40pm when we saw the clips tonight.  it's magic.




  spooky


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 26, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> What the hells gonna happen in the final then??
> 
> They've got 6 people to get through?



It's 8.30pm - 9.30pm and then 10pm - 11.05pm. All a bit conveyor-belt, but it's achievable.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 26, 2006)

Corax said:
			
		

> Barrymore's Maggot had me pissing myself.
> 
> The first time the morose cunt has made me laugh.  Ever.




the way he couldn't find the door and kept bumping into the windows was brilliant.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 26, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> i agree ,  'big bro the movie ' was the funniest thing ive seen on telly in ages
> 
> chantelles dennis was great too




chantelle's face at Pete's jodie was a picture


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 26, 2006)

Me and Uri Geller say 

Pete to win


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Me and Uri Geller say
> 
> Pete to win




i think uri's mind power has brainwashed you


----------



## rowan (Jan 26, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> he said to Davina 'look at the tapes'. I'm sure if he hadn't said anything to Pete he wouldn't admit to it.



He also told BB to look at the tapes to prove he said the word "could" and not "would".

They showed the tape, and he definitely said "would".


----------



## AllStarMe (Jan 27, 2006)

Corax said:
			
		

> Barrymore's Maggot had me pissing myself.
> 
> The first time the morose cunt has made me laugh.  Ever.


It was the bumping into the doors and his walk that really got me laughing. Pure brillance!


----------



## thefuse (Jan 27, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> i think uri's mind power has brainwashed you


what a sad twat he's turned into. of all the things he could be doing with
his mind, he's trying to convince people to vote for a nasty transvestite on BB.

im so happy its finishing this evening because ive been dreaming im part of it for the last two nights. last night i was replaying a scene over and over again with jodie and the night before i was arguing with pete whilst having my feet in the pool


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 27, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> im so happy its finishing this evening because ive been dreaming im part of it for the last two nights. last night i was replaying a scene over and over again with jodie and the night before i was arguing with pete whilst having my feet in the pool


And you have the audacity to call our Uri a sad twat   


Pete to win


----------



## foo (Jan 27, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> People who prize "intelligence" over a good heart are predominantly selfish egomaniacs.
> 
> And people who measure intelligence in terms of knowledge are stupid.



well said that woman.


----------



## thefuse (Jan 27, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> And you have the audacity to call our Uri a sad twat


i cant help my dreams


----------



## foo (Jan 27, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Get Editor to check IP addresses and then eat your fucking words, moron




dearie me, aren't the mad george defenders getting all angry and aggressive on this thread...

just like george.


bless.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jan 27, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> what a sad twat he's turned into. of all the things he could be doing with
> his mind, he's trying to convince people to vote for a nasty transvestite on BB.



to be fair im not sure he ever _could_ do much with the 'power of his mind'


----------



## milesy (Jan 27, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Pete to win



urgh no way. he's a nasty piece of work, that one.


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> dearie me, aren't the mad george defenders getting all angry and aggressive on this thread...
> 
> just like george.
> 
> ...



 

Well, for all his many faults, I have to say that Pete Burns made me cackle quite bit when he was doing his impression of Jodie for the Big Brother Movie....he's hilarious!

Bless Chantelle though....you could see her brain whirring, as if to say 'is he for real? is he actually taking the piss in a NASTY way?'

CHANTELLE TO WIN!!! I don't think she's said anything horrible to anyone the whole time she's been in the house - she's simply stood up to the bullies. The rest of the time, she's been really sweet. Amazing how the atmosphere changed when George and then Dennis left....it's just really chilled out now, and the wind's been taken out of Pete's sails. 

I love the way Chantelle is so positive all the time....when they were doing toasts with wine when George and Dennis had left, she went 'three cheers to us!' and had virtually no reaction from anyone whatsoever  Bless her...


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> chantelles (impression of) dennis was great too



Yep, she was spot on!!!

And Michael's impression of Maggot was pretty good too...and Maggot looked well cute as Chantelle!


----------



## foo (Jan 27, 2006)

yep, she's an all round stunna. funny, kind, honest, loyal - and can stand her ground fabulously when up against bitter twisted bullies. 

i do hope she wins.  

pete's constant displays of jealousy and bitterness towards chantelle are extreme....and bizarre.


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2006)

I know, I can't believe the way he called her a slapper to her face last night, just through it in the conversation casually!!

Perhaps he's jealous of her womanhood, or her closeness to Preston, or the fact that she's more popular than him (despite not being a celebrity), or the fact that she's just _NICE_ ?  !


----------



## milesy (Jan 27, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Well, for all his many faults, I have to say that Pete Burns made me cackle quite bit when he was doing his impression of Jodie for the Big Brother Movie....he's hilarious!



you found that funny? i just can't help but look at him in disgust when he's on - nothing to do with his appearance, but just _him_...he's _vile_...

i seem to have a real problem with him - thank fuck it's over tonight and i can forget about him and get back to normal  

he's probably a lovely chap in real life, maybe it's just being in the house that's made him so nasty.....yeah, that's it....


----------



## foo (Jan 27, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> urgh no way. he's a nasty piece of work, that one.




he's stunning on the outside (imo) and a one-dimensional bitter bitch on the inside.

i can't stand him.

i found myself watching him eat cereal at 1 am while i was trying to get to sleep. he don't half chomp on his food.   

god, i'm sad.


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2006)

It's been an interesting one, this BB....

It's really shown how, in a group of humans (like monkeys), the caring, nurturing ones who put the good of the group before their own interests end up happier and more well established than selfish ones.

And (unlike monkeys) being intelligent/rich is far less important (and useful) in life than being caring, genuine and positive.

Pete and George are rich and very intellectually sharp, but they're not happy.

Chantelle isn't simple by any means, she's reasonably bright, but she's far happier than either of them and hasn't got the money or the fame that they have....

(I think I'm gonna get me bible out now and read some of Jesus's parables...)


----------



## foo (Jan 27, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> It's been an interesting one, this BB....
> 
> It's really shown how, in a group of humans (like monkeys), the caring, nurturing ones who put the good of the group before their own interests end up happier and more well established than selfish ones.
> 
> ...




good post han - i agree with all of that.   

except the bit about the bible.....


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> you found that funny?



Yes, but in a really painful (oh-my-god-isn't-this-awful-I-shouldn't-be-laughing) way, like watching one of those 'you've been framed' videos where a baby is falling down the stairs.

Or something.

I think he's an utterly vile, horrible, Gollumesque human being too, but I was laughing at the sheer horror and depth of his bitchiness, I couldn't believe how far he would take it on TV.....

does that make me a horrible person?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok...I'm really glad it's all over tonight.

Barrymore will need to have a super good day to pull off a win tonight..I wonder if he is gonna make a last ditch attempt to win the viewers over.
BB seems to have had Chantelle as winner from the start...And her parents have done a great job selling her to the devil (max clifford) even before she is out or wins the dam thing....Good planning!


----------



## milesy (Jan 27, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Yes, but in a really painful (oh-my-god-isn't-this-awful-I-shouldn't-be-laughing) way, like watching one of those 'you've been framed' videos where a baby is falling down the stairs.
> 
> Or something.
> 
> ...



ah well in that case i'll let you off...  i do know the sort of laugh you mean, the "jesus christ this is _horrendous!!_" type of lauging, the gobsmacked is-this-really-happening? shocked laugh...


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2006)

that's it....phew! <wipes brow>


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 27, 2006)

I know that Peter brought the darkness (as in the existential darkness, as opposed to the band) to the house, but at what cost? To bully, humiliate and destroy people who didn't deserve that treatment in the most cruel, selfish and wicked way. 

I realise a lot of people support him on sheer entertainment value and because he's possibly more _obtusely_ entertaining than, say, Traci or Preston, but how would they feel if they found themselves at the receiving end of his bile?

This is a hopeless bastard who would no doubt gleefully sell his family to Columbian arms dealers in exchange for a coat made of the hides of the most endangered animals on the planet. The world just does not need any more characters like this, and I hate him with everything I have.


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 27, 2006)

scalyboy said:
			
		

> But a combination of judicious editing (whenever he was speaking about politics), and the imposition of absurd, undignified tasks have put paid to that! Poor old George...



But it weren't _just_ that.

The twat's huge ego and his inability to do anything other than suck up to a "strong man" - be it Rodman or Hussein- males any claims he might have to anything resembling a "principle" turn to shit.

Witness the -utterly preposterous- outrage he expressed at Preston and Chantelle's "Private Club" shennanigans. Quite patently, if he'd possessed anything resembling the principles he proclaims himself to hold, he'd have refused to watch footage of people who plainly had no idea they were being watched, let alone used the results of that surveillance as ammunition to call sthem a pair of sneaks, or whatever crap it was.

He _could_ have pushed politics into the situation in so many ways: discussing BB's divide and rule tactics, even looking at some of the social dynamics that work to ensure that young women like Jodie Marsh feel such extremes of self loathing. Instead, he just sat and lapped up all the bullying, bitching and backbiting like the puffed up greedy little cocksucker he is.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 27, 2006)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> But it weren't _just_ that.
> 
> The twat's huge ego and his inability to do anything other than suck up to a "strong man" - be it Rodman or Hussein- males any claims he might have to anything resembling a "principle" turn to shit.
> 
> ...



Hurrah! Well said.


----------



## milesy (Jan 27, 2006)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> Quite patently, if he'd possessed anything resembling the principles he proclaims himself to hold, he'd have refused to watch footage of people who plainly had no idea they were being watched, let alone used the results of that surveillance as ammunition to call sthem a pair of sneaks, or whatever crap it was.



i was gonna say _exactly_ the same thing, but, erm, i was too busy at work...or something...


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 27, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Pete and George are rich and very intellectually sharp, but they're not happy.


Pete's not rich




			
				acid priest said:
			
		

> I know that Peter brought the darkness (as in the existential darkness, as opposed to the band) to the house, but at what cost? To bully, humiliate and destroy people who didn't deserve that treatment in the most cruel, selfish and wicked way.


 Ach, I just fancy seeing someone really evil and selfish win this darn game for once


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 27, 2006)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> But it weren't _just_ that.
> 
> The twat's huge ego and his inability to do anything other than suck up to a "strong man" - be it Rodman or Hussein- males any claims he might have to anything resembling a "principle" turn to shit.
> 
> ...


It was incredible to behold really...righteous anti-war/Blair/Bush dissident-cum-people's urban warrior gets thoroughly wound up at the aplomb with which affable guy with reasonable disposition in young band just starting to break through plays the lying plutocrat in his gentleman's club.


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 27, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> It was incredible to behold really...righteous anti-war/Blair/Bush dissident-cum-people's urban warrior gets thoroughly wound up at the aplomb with which affable guy with reasonable disposition in young band just starting to break through plays the lying plutocrat in his gentleman's club.



It was just a shame no one was more politically astute to really pull him to pieces on that. I think we all know he's had his little snout in _far _ dirtier troughs. Or are we supposed to imagine he refused to eat with Saddam, on the basis that ordinary Iraqis were denied such luxury?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 27, 2006)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> Or are we supposed to imagine he refused to eat with Saddam, on the basis that ordinary Iraqis were denied such luxury?



yes, but he wasn't being filmed was he. the little cunt.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 27, 2006)

chantelle had me in stitches with her impression of dennis 

a poll on yahoo has chantelle to win, with 39% of the votes 


Celebrity Big Brother: Winner 
Who do you want to win Celebrity Big Brother? 
Thanks for voting!  9966 votes since Jan 26 2006

Chantelle   39%  3895 votes  
Pete   11%  1102 votes  
Preston   15%  1478 votes  
Maggot   16%  1569 votes  
Michael   9%  914 votes  
Traci   10%  1008 votes  




go chantelle


----------



## belboid (Jan 27, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> It's really shown how, in a group of humans (like monkeys), the caring, nurturing ones who put the good of the group before their own interests end up happier and more well established than selfish ones.


dear god!

what a load of utter utter bollocks.  The tedious prannocks you have a bizarre liking for did nothing for the 'good of the group' they did it for the good of themselves - Preston particularly. Talk about rose tinted spectacles..

and what the hell does 'well established' mean anyway?  sweet buugger all!


----------



## White Lotus (Jan 27, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> It's really shown how, in a group of humans (like monkeys), the caring, nurturing ones who put the good of the group before their own interests end up happier and more well established than selfish ones.


What about Rula?  She was doing the mumsy bit, she was nominated and evicted early on.


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> I know that Peter brought the darkness (as in the existential darkness, as opposed to the band) to the house, but at what cost? To bully, humiliate and destroy people who didn't deserve that treatment in the most cruel, selfish and wicked way.
> 
> I realise a lot of people support him on sheer entertainment value and because he's possibly more _obtusely_ entertaining than, say, Traci or Preston, but how would they feel if they found themselves at the receiving end of his bile?
> 
> This is a hopeless bastard who would no doubt gleefully sell his family to Columbian arms dealers in exchange for a coat made of the hides of the most endangered animals on the planet. The world just does not need any more characters like this, and I hate him with everything I have.



My thoughts exactly.....he's such a nasty piece of work   I imagine that living with him must be hellish.

However, I couldn't help laughing last night at the _HORROR _ of it all....but yes, being on the receiving end of that (poor Jodie) must be horrible   

It gives me faith in human nature   that Chantelle is tipped to win....hurrah!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> Celebrity Big Brother: Winner
> Who do you want to win Celebrity Big Brother?
> Thanks for voting!  9966 votes since Jan 26 2006
> 
> ...



We can do a jobshare   

Actually that Yahoo poll looks to be the most representative I've seen so far, without the huge spikes for Maggot and Traci you tend to see on other sites. I still think Pete will be safe for the first eviction but that it's still too close to call between Barrymore and drunkTraci. Interestingly you can still get Barrymore at about 10/1 while drunkTraci bumbles along at 1/2. There seems to be an asumption that he'll pick up a lot of extra votes on the night, although I'm not sure where they will be coming from  given the voting demographics.
Oh, and the Sun have come out in support of... Maggot ("the best of a bad bunch"). Well who'd a thunk it?


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> dear god!
> 
> what a load of utter utter bollocks.  The tedious prannocks you have a bizarre liking for did nothing for the 'good of the group' they did it for the good of themselves - Preston particularly. Talk about rose tinted spectacles..
> 
> and what the hell does 'well established' mean anyway?  sweet buugger all!



I don't know what well established means - it just popped out..oops!   

They DID keep the lying for the good of the group..they wanted everyone to get £6! 

I'd rather have rose tinted spectacles than see the world through Pete's eyes.....


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2006)

White Lotus said:
			
		

> What about Rula?  She was doing the mumsy bit, she was nominated and evicted early on.



Oh dear. I haven't a clue.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 27, 2006)

I can't get the picture of Pete doing his Jodie impersonation out of my head. Licking his fake nipples. Fucking hilarious


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 27, 2006)

From what I've seen, Pete Burns is the only truly entertaining person in the whole house'o'muppets, I hope he wins it.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 27, 2006)

"ohh I've spilt it down me tits"   

He can be funny. Still want to give him a fat lip though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 27, 2006)

A fat-_TER_ lip - surely


----------



## Flashman (Jan 27, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> A fat-_TER_ lip - surely


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 27, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> From what I've seen, Pete Burns is the only truly entertaining person in the whole house'o'muppets, I hope he wins it.



me too he cracks me up! that man would be great as a stand up! wouldn't want to sit anywhere near the front mind...


----------



## thefuse (Jan 27, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> yep, she's an all round stunna. funny, kind, honest, loyal - and can stand her ground fabulously when up against bitter twisted bullies.
> 
> i do hope she wins.
> 
> pete's constant displays of jealousy and bitterness towards chantelle are extreme....and bizarre.


he was giving her such evil, jealous stares as she walks by.
i dont think i could stand to be in the same house as him for more than a few hours. his opinions about fur disgust me. he was laughing because he'd tricked traci into wearing a fur. makes me feel embarrassed for him.
i think there must be a fair few anti fur types who've marked his card after this


----------



## miss giggles (Jan 27, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> I know that Peter brought the darkness (as in the existential darkness, as opposed to the band) to the house, but at what cost? To bully, humiliate and destroy people who didn't deserve that treatment in the most cruel, selfish and wicked way.
> 
> I realise a lot of people support him on sheer entertainment value and because he's possibly more _obtusely_ entertaining than, say, Traci or Preston, but how would they feel if they found themselves at the receiving end of his bile?
> 
> This is a hopeless bastard who would no doubt gleefully sell his family to Columbian arms dealers in exchange for a coat made of the hides of the most endangered animals on the planet. The world just does not need any more characters like this, and I hate him with everything I have.




I felt that way too at the begining, but then I kind of changed. I think he really shows them up for what they are. Self obsessed, frightend little people. 

Why do they allow him to destroy them? I'm absolutely certain he wouldn't destroy me or the vast majority of posters on here. But in there, there's no chance of things getting violent, what's the worst that can happen? Why have none of them stood up to him? Is it because they don't feel they can take on his wit? Or is it because they don't want to risk blowing their chance of winning by revealing their not so nice side? 

Pete is clever. He knows he can get away with that behaviour, he knows it's good tv. My guess is that he wouldn't dare come out with that sort of stuff in a real situation. He wouldn't risk his precious face after the money he's forked out on it.

He's been a brilliant baddie. He really is the pantomime witch, and more fool those idiots in the house for not standing up to him.


----------



## AnMarie (Jan 27, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> I know that Peter brought the darkness (as in the existential darkness, as opposed to the band) to the house, but at what cost? To bully, humiliate and destroy people who didn't deserve that treatment in the most cruel, selfish and wicked way.
> 
> I realise a lot of people support him on sheer entertainment value and because he's possibly more _obtusely_ entertaining than, say, Traci or Preston, but how would they feel if they found themselves at the receiving end of his bile?
> 
> This is a hopeless bastard who would no doubt gleefully sell his family to Columbian arms dealers in exchange for a coat made of the hides of the most endangered animals on the planet. The world just does not need any more characters like this, and I hate him with everything I have.



Gotta agree with that!!

It would funny if someone he pissed off gave him a good slap!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 27, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> ...and I hate him with everything I have.



Is that not going a bit far for some cartoon loon who you've only seen on the telly? *


(*assuming of course that he is not in your actual acquaintance)


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 27, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> he was giving her such evil, jealous stares as she walks by.



In fairness, that's hard to judge. His face is hardly the most expressive of instruments, after all...


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 27, 2006)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> I would funny if someone he pissed off gave a good slap!


Seconded. I abhor violence, but seeing as it would be violence against an inanimate object, I guess it wouldn't count...


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 27, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Is that not going a bit far for some cartoon loon who you've only seen on the telly? *
> 
> 
> (*assuming of course that he is not in your actual acquaintance)


Thankfully not!   

I hate George Bush too, and I've only seen him on TV. Mercifully.


----------



## badly drawn cat (Jan 27, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> I felt that way too at the begining, but then I kind of changed. I think he really shows them up for what they are. Self obsessed, frightend little people.
> 
> Why do they allow him to destroy them? I'm absolutely certain he wouldn't destroy me or the vast majority of posters on here. But in there, there's no chance of things getting violent, what's the worst that can happen? Why have none of them stood up to him? Is it because they don't feel they can take on his wit? Or is it because they don't want to risk blowing their chance of winning by revealing their not so nice side?
> 
> ...


But to get annoyed with him you'd need to care about him and his opinions. Everytime he opens his mouth he simply shows the world what a shite he is, it says far more about him than the person he's obsessing about at that moment. If destroying the others was his aim, he doesn't seem to have been very sucessful either from their point of view or that of most of the audience.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 27, 2006)

Pete goes from acerbic tongue lasher to crawling arse licker....He has made me feel thoroughly sick sucking up to the rest of them since G and D left...The man has morals what-so-ever. Please God don't let that sad excuse for a lilly savage impersonator win!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2006)

Tonight's running order:

2030 - ONE HOUR SHOW ON C4: CELEBRITY BIG BROTHER - THE LIVE FINAL

8.39pm - The name of the housemate in 6th place will be announced. After30 seconds this housemate will leave the house to be interviewed byDavina.
8.53pm - The name of the housemate in 5th place will be announced. After30 seconds this housemate will leave the house to be interviewed byDavina.
9.06pm - The name of the housemate in 4th place will be announced. After30 seconds this housemate will leave the house to be interviewed byDavina.
9.25pm - The name of the housemate in 3rd place will be announced. This housemate will remain in the house for the next 30 minutes.

2130 - HALF HOUR SHOW ON E4: CELEBRITY BIG BROTHER - THE LAST FULL DAY IN THE HOUSE - Highlights from the previous 24 hours in the Celebrity Big Brotherhouse.


2200 - ONE HOUR SHOW ON C4: CELEBRITY BIG BROTHER - THE LIVE FINAL

10.04pm - The housemate in 3rd place will leave the house.
10.23pm - Davina will announce the winner of Celebrity Big Brother 2006
10.25pm - The housemate in 2nd place leaves the house.
10.39 - 10.41pm - The winner leaves the house to be greeted by Davina
10.53pm - The winner is interviewed by Davina
11pm - Celebrity Big Brother ends

No highlights tonight then - good news I think. Every position bar the winner is still wide open by the way. Traci looks fave to be evicted first but there can only be a few points in it. 

Vote Traci!


----------



## Flashman (Jan 27, 2006)

Bollocks to it, I've seen enough and am going down the boozer this week, as good as it's been.

Hope Chantelle wins, hope Pete gets a kicking from Marsh's Essex mob.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Bollocks to it, I've seen enough and am going down the boozer this week, as good as it's been.



I think you've got the right idea tbh, I'm very, very bored of this now and am looking forward to a life of freedom starting tomorrow.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 27, 2006)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> The twat's huge ego and his inability to do anything other than suck up to a "strong man" - be it Rodman or Hussein- males any claims he might have to anything resembling a "principle" turn to shit.
> 
> Witness the -utterly preposterous- outrage he expressed at Preston and Chantelle's "Private Club" shennanigans. Quite patently, if he'd possessed anything resembling the principles he proclaims himself to hold, he'd have refused to watch footage of people who plainly had no idea they were being watched, let alone used the results of that surveillance as ammunition to call sthem a pair of sneaks, or whatever crap it was.
> 
> He _could_ have pushed politics into the situation in so many ways: discussing BB's divide and rule tactics, even looking at some of the social dynamics that work to ensure that young women like Jodie Marsh feel such extremes of self loathing. Instead, he just sat and lapped up all the bullying, bitching and backbiting like the puffed up greedy little cocksucker he is.




Ace post.


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2006)

well, here I am like a sad git, awaiting the final with bated breath


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2006)

Traci still the bookies fave to go first, and that diary room thing didn't do her any favours...


----------



## killer b (Jan 27, 2006)

and they were right...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> and they were right...



Even stevens, c'est la vie...


----------



## killer b (Jan 27, 2006)

i reckon you're still ahead.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> well, here I am like a sad git, awaiting the final with bated breath




youre not alone


----------



## Corax (Jan 27, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> youre not alone


Yeah, I'm hiding in your downstairs cupboard.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 27, 2006)

Jebus - still recovering from Traci's exit, so to speak.

Gonna go and have a lie down now.


----------



## killer b (Jan 27, 2006)

barrymore or pete next?

barrymore i think. but its all too close...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> barrymore or pete next?
> 
> barrymore i think. but its all too close...



It's so hard to tell. I'm sitting this out - they can't get the new eviction odds up that quickly anyway and the potential for disaster is a little too large for my liking.

Michael/Pete/Preston/Maggot in that order, but I wouldn't be surprised if none of that was right.


----------



## killer b (Jan 27, 2006)

awww... she's so sweet.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 27, 2006)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Jebus - still recovering from Traci's exit, so to speak.
> 
> Gonna go and have a lie down now.



she looks gorgeous doesn't she?
What a magnificent cleavage 
bless her heart, I really like Traci 
she's relatively kind compared to most of them and I think she's probably very clever, just more in an academic sort of way rather than a common sense kind of way (rather like me   )


----------



## killer b (Jan 27, 2006)

gracious... the booos will be quite loud...


----------



## Fingers (Jan 27, 2006)

ha the ropey old scouse tranny is gone!


----------



## Fingers (Jan 27, 2006)

the boos! superp, he looks shocked


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 27, 2006)

"don't Touch The Makeup!"


----------



## D'wards (Jan 27, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> she looks gorgeous doesn't she?
> What a magnificent cleavage
> bless her heart, I really like Traci
> she's relatively kind compared to most of them and I think she's probably very clever, just more in an academic sort of way rather than a common sense kind of way (rather like me   )




Quite, i think she seems like a genuinely lovely girl. She has got a degree in something like psychology or that type of thing. Ahhhhh.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 27, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> the boos! superp, he looks shocked


He disn't look anything.  That face is incapable of movement.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 27, 2006)

preston has gone


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2006)

preston 4th eh didnt expect that


----------



## Fingers (Jan 27, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> He disn't look anything.  That face is incapable of movement.



heh, i could not work out if the audience were chanting tranny or wanker


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 27, 2006)

Fucking plutocrat.   

(preston)


----------



## Fingers (Jan 27, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> preston 4th eh didnt expect that



1. Chantelle
2. Barrymore
3. Maggot

Go chantelle


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 27, 2006)

Chantelle, earlier in her career


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 27, 2006)

> "I provoke imbeciles"


How true. U75 take note.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow, I knew Preston would suffer from the Chantelle vote but I've got no idea where Barrymore is getting his from, he might even pick up second place at this rate.
Chantelle still safe tho.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 27, 2006)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Chantelle, earlier in her career



From said...

*"Before sizing up Dennis Rodman's slam dunkin' testicles funk, Chantelle got her kit off, and her mates, exclusively for Max Power. Check out over 130 EXCLUSIVE images of outrageous lesbian erotic action. No one else has these pictures"*

   FFS


----------



## Fingers (Jan 27, 2006)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Chantelle, earlier in her career



Blimey! thanks


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 27, 2006)

I still want her to win; she has as much right to take the crown as anyone else. And she clearley wants to win. So, go Chantelle.

 It's like a post-modern ironic take on the nature of slebrity, innit. Or summat.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 27, 2006)

Barrymore in the last two

Eh?


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 27, 2006)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Chantelle, earlier in her career



_'£2.50 for 131 images'_

The price of fame nowadays, eh?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2006)

Jeez, that Barrymore - talk about a spanner in the works, he was averaging  9.5% jnt last place in every poll going, glad I sat it out now.

A very final *oddsflash!*

Paris Travelodge: 1.21
Michael "broader appeal than previously anticipated" Barrymore: 5.6

Not 'arf.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 27, 2006)

Well, pictures of Barrymore appear to be free.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jan 27, 2006)

Im actually really suprised Preston's not in the final three!!
Hope Chantelle wins though!! She looks like she's absolutely shitting herself right now, bless her!!!


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 27, 2006)

I thought Preston was really creepy during his interview. Looked well disappointed to be out and a bit of shit towards his burd

Twat


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2006)

its a fix i tell thee

barrymore 2nd to kick start his career , after all 1st celeb

cantelle cos it has to be


----------



## D'wards (Jan 27, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I thought Preston was really creepy during his interview. Looked well disappointed to be out and a bit of shit towards his burd
> 
> Twat



I cringed when Davina said "If you were single would you get it together with Chantelle" and he said "No comment".

Now, i know next to nothing about women, but even i know he should have said "No way, she is just a pal, no attraction blah blah blah" if he was in for a slight chance of saving his relationship - what a nob


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 27, 2006)

Chantelle - will she do 

The Sun or The Sport or The Mirror?
 Nuts or Zoo?
 FHM, Loaded or maxim?

 Predictions now!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2006)

nuts and zoo


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2006)

*oddsflash!*

Nuts: 1.01
Zoo: 1.03
Sun: 1.11
Sport: 2.43
Maxim: 3.54
TLS: 12.4
New Scientist: 23.60
FHM: *oddsometer explodes in a hail of used tenners*


----------



## Fingers (Jan 27, 2006)

go chantelle


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> go chantelle


C'mon girl!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 27, 2006)

Are they all going to meet again tonight?

I see them all in the crowd (apart from Dennis yet)


----------



## D'wards (Jan 27, 2006)

Ahh, Maggit - what a lovely fella.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 27, 2006)

dennis was there, davina shuffled him past and did not speak to him in case he swore (8.30pm)

Come on Chantelle


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2006)

No major movement in the markets yet. MB coming down a bit to 6.4, C holding steady on 1.18.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2006)

fingers x'd for chantelle


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm nervous for Barrymore 

   








Note to self: must get out more


----------



## Fingers (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2006)

go chantelle


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2006)

and well done michael at least you were the first celeb


----------



## 1927 (Jan 27, 2006)

If only she dint wear so much make up she'd look half human!


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 27, 2006)

yay!
 

aw bless her!


----------



## Wookey (Jan 27, 2006)

Michael won it really, dint he?


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 27, 2006)

Jodie stayed seated when all the other celebs got up and cheered him


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2006)

Proper final last ever *oddsflash!*

Heart attack: 1.54
Alcohol poisoning: 2.1
Mugged: 3.32

Well done Chantelle!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 27, 2006)

turned out nice again innit


----------



## Fingers (Jan 27, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Proper final last ever *oddsflash!*
> 
> Heart attack: 1.54
> Alcohol poisoning: 2.1
> ...



he he, how much did ya make?

and thanks for your postings     made this thread more interesting


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 27, 2006)

Chantelle's first shoot should net her at least £5000, and she is a lot more switched on than the others.She is determined, she knows the way to work it, and she deserves to win. 


'' I just hope they can remember when they were nobodies like me'' she said, on her faked entrance as a sleb...postmodern or what? 

Well done Chantelle, I hope it is what you wanted. Glad Barrymore didn; 't win: he was too fragile. Chantelle struck me as ready for it.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 27, 2006)

This is priceless tv   




Keep digging Barrymore


----------



## Fingers (Jan 27, 2006)

she got 56.4%


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 27, 2006)

It's kinda like cinderalla or something, very fairy tale
Pete Burns and Galloway as the ugly sisters 
I love it


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 27, 2006)

Ready for that in-depth interview?

















Oh my god!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 27, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> she got 56.4%


My God, that's almost 600,000 teenage girls with mobiles.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> he he, how much did ya make?
> 
> and thanks for your postings     made this thread more interesting



Cheers chief!

I got a Kandyfloss box set, a lifetime membership of Respect and a Dead or Alive t-shirt.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> she got 56.4%



Unreal innit. That's 10% over the most optimistic estimates. With everyone else compressed into 42.6% no wonder it all went a bit pear-shaped on the Barrymore front!


----------



## jiggajagga (Jan 27, 2006)

People with nothing to say, who have done nothing, have voted for someone who has nothing to say who has done nothing.
Chantelle will make a quick buck ( they sure pronouce 'fs' funny in these parts) and disappear without trace within 3-6 months!

I despised Pete for his views on fur and his acerbic nature but I voted for him because at least he actually got the blood pumping through the veins with his venomous tongue!!!
If someone like Chantelle ( who is not a celebrity) can win this game show we are all fucked!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2006)

well thats it then.......


what do we all do now?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 27, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> well thats it then.......
> 
> 
> what do we all do now?



Start a thread about BB7   

Hooray, see you there.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 27, 2006)

Pantomime over......

....and they all lived happier ever after.

BWAHAHA!


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 27, 2006)

Right well thanks for the thread guys....

























I'm off to audition for BB7!


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 27, 2006)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> People with nothing to say, who have done nothing, have voted for someone who has nothing to say who has done nothing.
> Chantelle will make a quick buck ( they sure pronouce 'fs' funny in these parts) and disappear without trace within 3-6 months!
> 
> I despised Pete for his views on fur and his acerbic nature but I voted for him because at least he actually got the blood pumping through the veins with his venomous tongue!!!
> If someone like Chantelle ( who is not a celebrity) can win this game show we are all fucked!!



chantelle is a laugh, she's not cruel, she has no guile, she's got lots of humility and if I could be bothered to vote I would have voted for her 

I'm delighted that she won and I wish her all the best


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Start a thread about BB7
> 
> Hooray, see you there.



I loved Davina tonight: "See you in the summer for BB7!!!"

(trans: see you in early may when it actually starts). 
Gawd help us all!


----------



## metalguru (Jan 27, 2006)

you're suffering from underdog syndrome....consult your therapist.


----------



## silentNate (Jan 27, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> she got 56.4%


 I'm appalled of East London and I wish to complain that the media deliberately went against Dennis Rodman, he who should have won it


----------



## chio (Jan 27, 2006)

How long before they change over to the perpetual Big Brother they have in Germany?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 27, 2006)

Ah a happy ending..  

A non celebrity winning celebrity big brother. Genius.

I pray to god she doesn't release that Kandyfloss single, I hope she's got some good advisors to hand cos it go really well or horribly awry.

Odds on her and Preston having a bit of a snog tonight?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm amazed Barrymore came 2nd?  Who was voting for him?  

But am I right in understanding that Chantelle got 56% of the vote, and the other 5 got the other 44% between them?  That's pretty funny.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 27, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Odds on Preston having a bit of a snog tonight?


Not with his girlfriend, though.  She looked a bit cross.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 27, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Not with his girlfriend, though.  She looked a bit cross.



Yeah can't believe she turned up, it's was a verrrry awkward when Davina asked him "If you didn't have a girlfriend...would you?"  

Ok odds on them breaking up pretty soon and _then_ Preston and Chantelle snogging..

He seemed pretty subdued after his eviction (probably practicing his excuses for his girlfriend..  ) but he did seem to be giving Chantelle the look of love throughout her interview etc.


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> A non celebrity winning celebrity big brother. Genius.



Abso-fuckin-lutely   

Go Chantelle!

So glad she won.....


----------



## Corax (Jan 27, 2006)

The pride of Southampton.


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 27, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Not with his girlfriend, though.  She looked a bit cross.



He really did like her, didn't he.. they deliberately kept the camera on his face at the end, when she was taking the applause.

I can't help thinking it's jealousy to be bitchin about Chantelle.. may as well be bitchy about everyone who's ever entered BB, at least she didn't think she was going to win any money...


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 27, 2006)

Good result


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> He really did like her, didn't he.. they deliberately kept the camera on his face at the end, when she was taking the applause.
> 
> I can't help thinking it's jealousy to be bitchin about Chantelle.. may as well be bitchy about everyone who's ever entered BB, at least she didn't think she was going to win any money...




 i agree 




  ive been drawn back into the thread


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2006)

Well, don't you think it's obvious that Preston and Chantelle are in love...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Well, don't you think it's obvious that Preston and Chantelle are in love...





yep innit beautiful


----------



## metalguru (Jan 27, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> He really did like her, didn't he.. they deliberately kept the camera on his face at the end, when she was taking the applause.
> 
> I can't help thinking it's jealousy to be bitchin about Chantelle.. may as well be bitchy about everyone who's ever entered BB, at least she didn't think she was going to win any money...




Not really, she won because she was a special case. Which is fair enough, but the actual celeb winner is Barrymore.


----------



## scarecrow (Jan 27, 2006)

If you closed your eyes and didn't know what you were watching, I'd swear that Preston was Jamie oliver.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 27, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Well, don't you think it's obvious that Preston and Chantelle are in love...



Even though I want him to be in love with me, I can't be jealous of her..


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> If you closed your eyes and didn't know what you were watching, I'd swear that Preston was Jamie oliver.


Good god, yes!!!
Know what you mean....it's the voice...
Of course, when you open your eyes again, you realise that the lovely Preston is looking at  you (not ol' cheekychops)...


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Even though I want him to be in love with me, I can't be jealous of her..



he is gorgeous, isn't he....


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 27, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> he is gorgeous, isn't he....


Is he?  I mean he comes across as a nice bloke.  But _gorgeous_?

I'm straight, though, so I quite often get these things wrong...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok, if anyone has won anything through tips or info here it'd be cool if you would consider St. Patrick's Trust in Hove. It's Preston's nominated charity, a hostel quite local to me, and there's a vast problem dealing with the needs of the homeless in Brighton & Hove. I'm donating a proportion of all winnings on this media tartfest towards it and all other donations would be more than welcome - they're struggling a bit at the moment. Cheers all.


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2006)

Well I like the ladies too, but appreciate a nice chappie when I see one....

Preston is a-ok and Maggot....well - he's shown his sweet side over the past few days, ahhhh


----------



## Corax (Jan 27, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> I'm straight, though, so I quite often get these things wrong...


   I'm straight, and I still know when a bloke's fit.

Preston?  If it weren't for the whole not fancying fellas bit, I'd do 'im.


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ok, if anyone has won anything through tips or info here it'd be cool if you would consider St. Patrick's Trust in Hove. It's Preston's nominated charity, a hostel quite local to me, and there's a vast problem dealing with the needs of the homeless in Brighton & Hove. I'm donating a proportion of all winnings on this media tartfest towards it and all other donations would be more than welcome - they're struggling a bit at the moment. Cheers all.


Nice one 
Will have a look at that....your tips and stats etc. have been a welcome  addition to the thread, O+L!


----------



## trashpony (Jan 27, 2006)

Corax said:
			
		

> I'm straight, and I still know when a bloke's fit.
> 
> Preston?  If it weren't for the whole not fancying fellas bit, I'd do 'im.



And to think people said he had weird eyes a few weeks' ago   

He's luvverly 

But I don't begrudge Chantelle, oh no.

Well, only a little bit


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 27, 2006)

Corax said:
			
		

> I'm straight, and I still know when a bloke's fit.


I know what people have been saying.  But to me he's not good looking.  He's got shifty eyes for a start.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 27, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I think you've got the right idea tbh, I'm very, very bored of this now and am looking forward to a life of freedom starting tomorrow.




agreed, i ended up watching it round a mates and was desperate to get back to the board to see the odds you were offering.  that is just WRONG.   

am glad it's over but had a bloody good time while it lasted.  Chuffed for Chantelle, but thought Pete had a terrific interview.  and now we watch and wait with the will they/won't they thread


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 27, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> I know what people have been saying.  But to me he's not good looking.  He's got shifty eyes for a start.



Tis not just about what he looks like you shallowster.   

He's sexy.


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> He's luvverly



Isn't he!!  <swoon>


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Nice one
> Will have a look at that....your tips and stats etc. have been a welcome  addition to the thread, O+L!



Cheers! Not fishing for compliments, I just want them to stop pissing in my garden.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 27, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> thought Pete had a terrific interview.


I hate Pete.  He's nasty, not entertaining.  Nasty.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 27, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Proper final last ever *oddsflash!*
> 
> Heart attack: 1.54
> Alcohol poisoning: 2.1
> ...




thanks for the memories mate.  you were tops


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 28, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Tis not just about what he looks like you shallowster.


I already said he was a nice bloke.  But that's different to being "gorgeous".


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 28, 2006)

Glad that Chantelle won. 'Live the dream, live the dream'...or something....
Glad the snake tongue Burns got booed and heckled from the crowd....he deserved it and shouldn't think he has carte blanche to say the ugly vicious things he does.....Karma!
Was surprised about Preston being 4th and not getting much from the crowd.Prestons girlfriend was brave to be there and Preston knows he's in trouble.
Glad Tracey and Maggot got such a nice reception from the crowd.
All over now thank god!
Back to life....back to reality.....However do you want it......


----------



## trashpony (Jan 28, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> I know what people have been saying.  But to me he's not good looking.  He's got shifty eyes for a start.



 

No - they're _not _shifty. They're slightly unusual, granted. But that's what makes him special. You really haven't got the hang of this have you? 

I might go and buy his records now


----------



## mrskp (Jan 28, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> yep innit beautiful




there may be trouble ahead ....... i can see the headlines now ..... but i hope it's a happy ending for all of them.



but they are cute.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 28, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ok, if anyone has won anything through tips or info here it'd be cool if you would consider St. Patrick's Trust in Hove. It's Preston's nominated charity, a hostel quite local to me, and there's a vast problem dealing with the needs of the homeless in Brighton & Hove. I'm donating a proportion of all winnings on this media tartfest towards it and all other donations would be more than welcome - they're struggling a bit at the moment. Cheers all.




good shout mate.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 28, 2006)

Just thought, I would LOVE it if Traci got drunk and snogged Maggot tonight.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 28, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> there may be trouble ahead ....... i can see the headlines now ..... but i hope it's a happy ending for all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> but they are cute.



His poor girlfriend though....Must have been really difficult watching that develop...

I hope she's strong and he's honest with her..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 28, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Just thought, I would LOVE it if Traci got drunk and snogged Maggot tonight.



he deserves it...


----------



## mrskp (Jan 28, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> His poor girlfriend though....Must have been really difficult watching that develop...
> 
> I hope she's strong and he's honest with her..




i know, i almost felt sick for her.  that's why i said i hope they're all happy and that someone ain't destroyed by it.  i love a fairy tale, but usually someone ends up hurting.

still think they're great together


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 28, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> They're slightly unusual, granted. But that's what makes him special. You really haven't got the hang of this have you?


I _so_ have.  You think he's attractive.  I'm not denying he's attractive, and his personality will have a great deal to do with that.  But he isn't gorgeous in the sense of good-looking or handsome.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 28, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> he deserves it...


That's cruel.     I like Maggot.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> i know, i almost felt sick for her.  that's why i said i hope they're all happy and that someone ain't destroyed by it.  i love a fairy tale, but usually someone ends up hurting.
> 
> still think they're great together



She's the only one I felt sorry for in all this - the paps chased her all around Hove in the first week, poor girl. Hopefully she'll sort someone else out sharpish - Preston seemed to lose the most respect out of all of them tonight.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 28, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> I _so_ have.  You think he's attractive.  I'm not denying he's attractive, and his personality will have a great deal to do with that.  But he isn't gorgeous in the sense of good-looking or handsome.



Well...

Nah, you're right. He's not conventionally good looking. But he's cute. Which is better in my book. I find conventionally good looking men a bit scary tbh 

Maybe he's the male equivalent of the 'girl next door' or something


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 28, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> That's cruel.     I like Maggot.


 So do I...he deserves it!


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 28, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Nah, you're right. He's not conventionally good looking. But he's cute.


OK.  I'm with it now.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 28, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> So do I...he deserves it!


   Ah, OK.  It's a personal taste thing I guess.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 28, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> She's the only one I felt sorry for in all this - the paps chased her all around Hove in the first week, poor girl. Hopefully she'll sort someone else out sharpish - Preston seemed to lose the most respect out of all of them tonight.




regrettably predictable i'm afraid.  it was all part of the plan.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 28, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Ah, OK.  It's a personal taste thing I guess.



She not your cup of tea then?...
I don't think he would mind! Good for him.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> regrettably predictable i'm afraid.  it was all part of the plan.



*gasp* Davina?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 28, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> She not your cup of tea then?...
> I don't think he would mind! Good for him.


There's no harm in her, but I think she would drive me up the wall in under 10 mins.  But if they're both happy, good luck to them.  I thought I saw a wee spark there right enough...


----------



## mrskp (Jan 28, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> *gasp* Davina?




nah higher up than that.  lurve interests breed loads of publicity=cash.

i fear for them.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> nah higher up than that.  lurve interests breed loads of publicity=cash.
> 
> i fear for them.



I'm intrigued!


----------



## clandestino (Jan 28, 2006)

when chantelle was taking her final bow, the camera flashed back to the other housemates and their faces were all stoney. you'd think they'd be smiling at the whole spectacle, even if they couldn't smile for her. 

if it was me, i'd be going "oooh, fireworks!"
 

a happy ending. i'm glad she won. and good on maggot too. nice to see the rest of the band were there to give him the finger!


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 28, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> when chantelle was taking her final bow, the camera flashed back to the other housemates and their faces were all stoney.


Especially Pete.  He was livid.  He was thinking "She's not a _proper_ celebrity!"  Sadly for him, he isn't either.  A one hit wonder in 1985?  Sorry, mate, you're a nobody.  And the texting teenagers understand the whole post modern joke of it.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd like to thank you all for this wonderful thread.
Was at a friends house tonight so I did watch the final (in the background) previous to that I only saw some live feed on the first night and barrymore going off at marsh.
Basically my CBB experience was through you lot.   

Thank you.


----------



## thefuse (Jan 28, 2006)

the woman on big mouth who said russel brand was the best thing about this series had it right. he's proper funny that one.
and chantelle bless her. so excited to be given 25,000, not realising that she'll be making loads more than that in the next few weeks.
maggot was great tonite. i wonder why he only came out of his shell after he left.
i love seeing george wince every time someone mentions what a cunt he was.
he'll be regretting that for the rest of his life i reckon.
all in all a thouroughly enjoyable 3 weeks of telly


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> If you closed your eyes and didn't know what you were watching, I'd swear that Preston was Jamie oliver.



I think this deserves a repeat: I wondered why I'd taken a dislike to him.


----------



## newbie (Jan 28, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> all in all a thouroughly enjoyable 3 weeks of telly



not just telly though. drag0n is right, this thread, all 3000 posts   has been a big part of the buzz.  Always is, mind, cos BB is an experience shared through the interweb.

best yet by a long way


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 28, 2006)

as usual, I feel a bit sad that it's all over.

roll on the end of may


----------



## belboid (Jan 28, 2006)

seeing the prannock Preston squirm after he went out was well worth watching for.

watching bb's big mouth made me feel dirty tho.....


----------



## clandestino (Jan 28, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> watching bb's big mouth made me feel dirty tho.....




me too. i think some of the things that russell bloke says are quite funny, but the way he says them makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2006)

Before this thread bites the dust I'd like to post drunkTraci's "can you fix it?" letter to Sir Jimmy Saville, as a small reminder as to why she was so loved by the late night crew - while everyone else was begging for cigarettes and special treats she got to the nub of the matter:   

"Dear Jim, please can you fix it for me to fix my need to always constantly have the pressure to fix everything in my life.
I have only known you for a short while, but I feel like God has appeared right before me.
There are so many things that could be fixed in my life that I probably could fix for myself. If I only had the knowledge....."

Now that's a great fix-it: no wonder she and Maggot wanted to pop in to see him on the way to Scotland to ask for some crusty toast... She was a great, unappreciated housemate and drunkTraci should stay in England forever.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 28, 2006)

To be fair, getting Jimmy Saville and God mixed up, is easily done.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 28, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Before this thread bites the dust I'd like to post drunkTraci's "can you fix it?" letter to Sir Jimmy Saville, as a small reminder as to why she was so loved by the late night crew - while everyone else was begging for cigarettes and special treats she got to the nub of the matter:
> 
> "Dear Jim, please can you fix it for me to fix my need to always constantly have the pressure to fix everything in my life.
> I have only known you for a short while, but I feel like God has appeared right before me.
> ...



She was tediously boring. As was nice but dim winner Chantelle. All this show proves is that Hello magazine and its hoard of braindead zombified borg-like readers are in the ascendancy. A very depressing thing indeed.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 28, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Especially Pete.  He was livid.  He was thinking "She's not a _proper_ celebrity!"  Sadly for him, he isn't either.  A one hit wonder in 1985?  Sorry, mate, you're a nobody.  And the texting teenagers understand the whole post modern joke of it.




The _texting teenagers_ are as thick as Chantelle. There is no hope at all is the only joke in this. And if Orwell wrote his book 1984 now its most famous phrase would be

All hope lies .....( with the words _with the proles_ well and truly scrubbed out)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> She was tediously boring. As was nice but dim winner Chantelle. All this show proves is that Hello magazine and its hoard of braindead zombified borg-like readers are in the ascendancy. A very depressing thing indeed.



I agree about Chantelle but I reckon you're confusing soberTraci with drunkTraci. SoberTraci was fairly bland, but drunkTraci was a classic Californian paranoid surrealist positivist par excellence. She honestly believed that Maggot was the host of the show until the end; she initially thought that he was Chantelle's father but finally rejected that in the final week (after much thought). She was deeply suspicious that Chantelle and Preston were a couple on the outside and that Preston had a twin brother that popped in every so often to confuse matters. She was also operating under the assumption that her and Michael were the only real contestants in the game - everyone else was a plant: "I get it!"
You have to respect that level of insanity


----------



## Wookey (Jan 28, 2006)

> I agree about Chantelle but I reckon you're confusing soberTraci with drunkTraci. SoberTraci was fairly bland, but drunkTraci was a classic Californian paranoid surrealist positivist par excellence. She honestly believed that Maggot was the host of the show until the end; she initially thought that he was Chantelle's father but finally rejected that in the final week (after much thought). She was deeply suspicious that Chantelle and Preston were a couple on the outside and that Preston had a twin brother that popped in every so often to confuse matters. She was also operating under the assumption that her and Michael were the only real contestants in the game - everyone else was a plant: "I get it!"
> You have to respect that level of insanity



Brillyant.


----------



## mrskp (Jan 28, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I'm intrigued!




I'm just an old cynic.  lol


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 28, 2006)

Well - that was the best Celebrity Big Brother so far!

Roll on BB7...

I'm so sad


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 28, 2006)

Aren't we all!


----------



## Flashman (Jan 28, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I loved Davina tonight: "See you in the summer for BB7!!!"
> 
> (trans: see you in early may when it actually starts).
> Gawd help us all!



Crumbs, May?   Three months too, they're going to miss the world cup ffs.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 28, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Yeah can't believe she turned up, it's was a verrrry awkward when Davina asked him "If you didn't have a girlfriend...would you?"
> 
> Ok odds on them breaking up pretty soon and _then_ Preston and Chantelle snogging..
> 
> He seemed pretty subdued after his eviction (probably practicing his excuses for his girlfriend..  ) but he did seem to be giving Chantelle the look of love throughout her interview etc.



If they do get together, he'll get bored pretty quickly I'd have thought. Gigglin' and pissin' about in the BB house is fine, but eventually he'll want somebody to talk to.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 28, 2006)

I can't see it lasting on the outside - I think there is an attraction there, but they're better off as friends.

Lookswise, Chantelle & his girlfriend couldn't be more different.


----------



## thefuse (Jan 28, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I agree about Chantelle but I reckon you're confusing soberTraci with drunkTraci. SoberTraci was fairly bland, but drunkTraci was a classic Californian paranoid surrealist positivist par excellence. She honestly believed that Maggot was the host of the show until the end; she initially thought that he was Chantelle's father but finally rejected that in the final week (after much thought). She was deeply suspicious that Chantelle and Preston were a couple on the outside and that Preston had a twin brother that popped in every so often to confuse matters. She was also operating under the assumption that her and Michael were the only real contestants in the game - everyone else was a plant: "I get it!"
> You have to respect that level of insanity


i definitely do. Traci was fantastic.
lovely smile too


----------



## foo (Jan 28, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I agree about Chantelle but I reckon you're confusing soberTraci with drunkTraci. SoberTraci was fairly bland, but drunkTraci was a classic Californian paranoid surrealist positivist par excellence. She honestly believed that Maggot was the host of the show until the end; she initially thought that he was Chantelle's father but finally rejected that in the final week (after much thought). She was deeply suspicious that Chantelle and Preston were a couple on the outside and that Preston had a twin brother that popped in every so often to confuse matters. She was also operating under the assumption that her and Michael were the only real contestants in the game - everyone else was a plant: "I get it!"
> You have to respect that level of insanity




 

yeh, i warmed to traci too when i realised she was living in a _totall_y different dimension to everyone else in there. 

anyway - rock on chantelle!    

i just hope she gets some sensible advice - and we don't see her on page 3 by next week.... 

i noticed neither pete or dennis was on that E4 thing with that long haired bloke afterwards. george was, but by the time it ended, he wasn't around either. 

preston was - and he was just gazing at chantelle..............aw


----------



## foo (Jan 28, 2006)

what are we all going to talk/bitch about now???


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 28, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I agree about Chantelle but I reckon you're confusing soberTraci with drunkTraci. SoberTraci was fairly bland, but drunkTraci was a classic Californian paranoid surrealist positivist par excellence. She honestly believed that Maggot was the host of the show until the end; she initially thought that he was Chantelle's father but finally rejected that in the final week (after much thought). She was deeply suspicious that Chantelle and Preston were a couple on the outside and that Preston had a twin brother that popped in every so often to confuse matters. She was also operating under the assumption that her and Michael were the only real contestants in the game - everyone else was a plant: "I get it!"
> You have to respect that level of insanity



Shame they didn't show this, would've been a nice antidote to the nastiness.  

I guess they were worried she may take Chantelle's votes if they showed her to be too likeable??


----------



## Balbi (Jan 28, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> To be fair, getting Jimmy Saville and God mixed up, is easily done.



It's the Methuselah resemblance


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 28, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Now that's a great fix-it: no wonder she and Maggot wanted to pop in to see him on the way to Scotland to ask for some crusty toast... She was a great, unappreciated housemate and drunkTraci should stay in England forever.



Traci was the only housemate I had any time for at the end - the rest were a bunch of bullies/thickos/losers (delete as applicable). I think she suffered from some very bad and very unfair editing - there were times you'd have been forgiven for wondering if she was even in the house at all such was the lack of air time she was given.

One thing I would like to mention before this thread slides into obscurity is how much I enjoyed Russell Brand on Big Brother's Big Mouth. He's a great presenter - quick witted, clever and bloody funny. What a contrast to the scarecrow-faced harridan we're still having to endure on the main show. 

Roll on BB7!!


----------



## Flashman (Jan 28, 2006)

Agree, Brand is ace, not doing too badly for an ex smack heed. Whereas the prick that is Dermot O'Leary needs a smacked heed, he just loves himself so much that cunt.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 28, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Agree, Brand is ace, not doing too badly for an ex smack heed. Whereas the prick that is Dermot O'Leary needs a smacked heed, he just loves himself so much that cunt.



He is a prick - isn't he? Fucking talentless twat.

Money for auld rope.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 28, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Whereas the prick that is Dermot O'Leary needs a smacked heed, he just loves himself so much that cunt.



Always hated him - bland, tedious little man.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 28, 2006)

It's not just me then.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 28, 2006)

He's become a bit too ubiquitous on C4. What is it with C4, why do they have to inflict so many talentless cunts on us?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 28, 2006)

Am I the only person on these boards who actively dislikes Russell Brand, and who missed BBLB, with its interviews of evicted housemates, and guests like Jenni Trent Hughes talking about the housemates?

BBBM was rubbish. 

In my humble opinion, of course.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 28, 2006)

I like Dermot, he's pretty.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 28, 2006)

I agree but, if I was honest, I would have to admit that Russell is, too. 

But, as soon as he opens his mouth, or even moves, he stops being attractive. 

There is something simply not right about him!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 28, 2006)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Am I the only person on these boards who actively dislikes Russell Brand, and who missed BBLB, with its interviews of evicted housemates, and guests like Jenni Trent Hughes talking about the housemates?



I miss Dermot's dancing..


----------



## D'wards (Jan 28, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Agree, Brand is ace, not doing too badly for an ex smack heed. QUOTE]
> 
> I mucking love Brand - my fave comedian - if you can see him live , do - he is great.
> Is a bit of a 'leftie' too, so should please some of the fellas on here.


----------



## Corax (Jan 28, 2006)

I like Dermot - he's cuddly and seems he'd be good company for a pint, whereas Russell (based on the previous BM) is an ignorant shouty fuckwit imo.  Ach well, each t'their own eh?


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 28, 2006)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Am I the only person on these boards who actively dislikes Russell Brand, and who missed BBLB, with its interviews of evicted housemates, and guests like Jenni Trent Hughes talking about the housemates?



BBLB takes what is a ridiculous subject far too seriously - and every time I've ever tuned in it seemed to have that bald twat from Heat magazine as a guest. Give me Russell and his barmy stream of consciousness any time!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 28, 2006)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Flashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corax (Jan 28, 2006)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Being a "bit of a leftie"


Does shouty = leftie nowadays?  He's always come across as a borderline bigot to me.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 28, 2006)

Me too !


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 28, 2006)

Corax said:
			
		

> He's always come across as a borderline bigot to me.



How so? Have to say I haven't picked up on that at all.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 28, 2006)

It probably depends on what your starting point is?

I have to say that, when I have seen him live (which was before all this Big Brother malarkey he has been doing the last couple of years), there was no evidence of political awareness of any sort, but that might have been because I just don't "get" him...


----------



## Corax (Jan 28, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> How so? Have to say I haven't picked up on that at all.


Just an edge to some of his comments and attitudes.  Can't put my finger on it.  Not accusing him of bigotry as such, just saying he gives that impression, to me.  He may well have founded Amnesty for all I know though.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 28, 2006)

Brand wins it over Dermot for me - without question.

I feel a poll coming on........


----------



## thefuse (Jan 28, 2006)

im a bit embarrassed to admit it but barrymores exit and interview
brought a tear to my eye.
couldnt help feeling sorry for him/liking him after all was said and done


----------



## AllStarMe (Jan 28, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> im a bit embarrassed to admit it but barrymores exit and interview
> brought a tear to my eye.
> couldnt help feeling sorry for him/liking him after all was said and done


I thought that too.
Im no Barrymore fan, but I thought it was nice for him to come out to such a good reception and all that jazz, must have done him wonders!

Anyway Im glad Chantelle won, she geniunely seemed to enjoy herself and because of that I think she deserved it. I dont like it when people enter onto that show and then complain about being there the whole way through, they knew what they were getting themselves in for so, in my mind really should just suck it up!!

Was it just me or did anyone else think Preston looked decidedly unimpressed once he's come out, maybe it was because he thought he'd get into the final 3 (hell I thought he'd be in the last 2!) or was actually just crapping himself about what his girlf had to say to him!!


----------



## D'wards (Jan 28, 2006)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> D'wards said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thefuse (Jan 28, 2006)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> Was it just me or did anyone else think Preston looked decidedly unimpressed once he's come out, maybe it was because he thought he'd get into the final 3 (hell I thought he'd be in the last 2!) or was actually just crapping himself about what his girlf had to say to him!!


he looked like he was deep in thought. it must be pretty mad spending 3 wks with the same few ppl then coming out to all that


----------



## AllStarMe (Jan 28, 2006)

Yea, I never really thought about that. I guess it probably just hit him that the next couple of weeks would be pretty mad!!


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Jan 28, 2006)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Flashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D'wards (Jan 28, 2006)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> D'wards said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 28, 2006)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> D'wards said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 28, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> The _texting teenagers_ are as thick as Chantelle. There is no hope at all is the only joke in this. And if Orwell wrote his book 1984 now its most famous phrase would be
> 
> All hope lies .....( with the words _with the proles_ well and truly scrubbed out)


Good lord, you really have become a grumpy misanthrope, haven't you!

You don't think it possible that young people out there can see the nature of celebrity today, and thought it a great giggle that a non celebrity - and let's face it, those in the house were hardly "luminous stars" despite Galloway's belief to the contrary - should win a celebrity reality show.  I suspect the texting teenagers have a better grasp of the reality tv genre, and the manipulations of modern celebrity culture than you do.  No offence meant.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 28, 2006)

Maybe this show has to some extent deconstructed celebrity.

When it started I confess I was thinking, jesus, how is this poor girl going to survive, I hope she's okay at the end of it.

With the considerable benefit of hindsight, she was a racing certainty as long as she refrained from burning the house down or somesuch, or appear as if she actually wanted to win the thing. The house was a fantastic leveller. 

The public had the chance to vote for themselves.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 28, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> HarrisonSlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2006)

Hehehe - guess who'd blagged an invite to the wrap party tonight?


----------



## aurora green (Jan 30, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Hehehe - guess who'd blagged an invite to the wrap party tonight?




I do hope you will be posting a full and frank report of the evening up then?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 30, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Hehehe - guess who'd blagged an invite to the wrap party tonight?



Seriously???? It is so wrong that I am intensely jealous of you.  

Please give an in depth account of the entire evening.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 30, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Hehehe - guess who'd blagged an invite to the wrap party tonight?



Can you ask someone in production why they closed the phonelines earlier than scheduled please?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 30, 2006)

Also,where did all the money go !
You know,the money from the votes/texts for Chantelle to win.
Did that go towards her prize money ?
Or has it just disappeared ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Can you ask someone in production why they closed the phonelines earlier than scheduled please?


Wasn't it just because they chopped and changed the broadcast times of the last shows right up to the last minute? 
Anyway, it seems an odd question to ask of all the ones you could ask?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> Also,where did all the money go !
> You know,the money from the votes/texts for Chantelle to win.
> Did that go towards her prize money ?
> Or has it just disappeared ?


I think some of it goes to charity and the rest to Endemol


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 30, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> *I think some of it goes to charity * and the rest to Endemol



Chantelle did not have a nominated charity.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 30, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Wasn't it just because they chopped and changed the broadcast times of the last shows right up to the last minute?
> Anyway, it seems an odd question to ask of all the ones you could ask?



Nah, I had detailed timings way before the broadcast. Anyway, no biggie, just heard a few rumours that they got into a bit of a panic (Barrymore was picking up more and more late votes as the night went on and looked like causing a potential upset). Might be true, might be bollocks...


----------



## foo (Jan 30, 2006)

i went for lunch with my old boss - he knew Pete Burns really well in the Liverpool punk days of the 70s. 

he reckoned Pete was a drama queen biatch even then....and a full-on ladies man. they were queuing up for his attention apparently....


----------



## mrskp (Jan 30, 2006)

i'm so glad there's still new posts adding to this thread.  my withdrawal had gone into freefall and i've been out of sorts w/o my CBB fix.


----------



## thefuse (Jan 31, 2006)

mrskp said:
			
		

> i'm so glad there's still new posts adding to this thread.  my withdrawal had gone into freefall and i've been out of sorts w/o my CBB fix.


likewise. i keep flicking over to E4 in the hope that it might still be there but it never is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i went for lunch with my old boss - he knew Pete Burns really well in the Liverpool punk days of the 70s.
> 
> he reckoned Pete was a drama queen biatch even then....and a full-on ladies man. they were queuing up for his attention apparently....


That's weird. cos Pete Burns used to doss on _my_ old boss's floor back in the 'Pool punk days

Great party last night - gossip to come!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 31, 2006)

Will Paris Hilton become a Chantelle lookalike?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2006)

I saw Chantelle perform her 'hit' last night - hilarious.
Also saw Pete Burns getting papped - on the way in he was very very nervous and needed a pep talk from his fella to get down the stairs - all that front eh?
Had a chat with Maggot about Detroit techno.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 31, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I saw Chantelle perform her 'hit' last night - hilarious.
> Also saw Pete Burns getting papped - on the way in he was very very nervous and needed a pep talk from his fella to get down the stairs - all that front eh?
> Had a chat with Maggot about Detroit techno.


Stop teasing, Orang Utan. You KNOW what we want.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Stop teasing, Orang Utan. You KNOW what we want.


  
What?


----------



## killer b (Jan 31, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> What?


do you have any actual gossip?


----------



## thefuse (Jan 31, 2006)

does anyone know what the song was that they played over the montage at the end of the final?
the only bits i remember are 'come on come.........    ......into the fire...'etc etc
sounded like a nice tune. wouldnt mind hearing the rest of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> do you have any actual gossip?


The woman three doors down from me is pregant and _she isn't married_ .

This country......


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 31, 2006)

Did Preston look hot? Was he making eyes at Chantelle?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 31, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Did Preston look hot? Was he making eyes at Chantelle?



no


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2006)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> no


Were you there too?
I didnae see him but otthers did and he was looking a bit puppyish


----------



## Elektra (Jan 31, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Great party last night - gossip to come!


Uh-huh?




Still waiting.
 



Still waiting.
 



STILL waiting ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Uh-huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you on about?


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> What are you on about?



I think he (or she) wants the gossip.

from the party.

last night.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> I think he (or she) wants the gossip.
> 
> from the party.
> 
> last night.



I already shared what I can remember. What were you expecting? A fisting story?

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4138620&postcount=3086


----------



## LDR (Jan 31, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I already shared what I can remember. What were you expecting? A fisting story?


Well, you were there after all.


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I already shared what I can remember. What were you expecting? A fisting story?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4138620&postcount=3086



hey, don't start venting your spleen at me sonny me lad!  you asked a question, I answered it.

was there fisting?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> hey, don't start venting your spleen at me sonny me lad!  you asked a question, I answered it.
> 
> was there fisting?




Only a little bit


----------



## rowan (Jan 31, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> Chantelle did not have a nominated charity.



Her charity was Breast Cancer


----------



## hektik (Feb 1, 2006)

> Russell Brand



I have hated him forever - he used to be on programme on a now defunct digital TV channel that was meant for clubbers, which basically consisted of him going round clubs saying 'random' things to people who were fucked, thereby confusing them.

he always came across reall: "i'm so wacky and ker-azzy, listen to all these mad things i say" to me.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Feb 1, 2006)

hektik said:
			
		

> *I have hated him forever* - he used to be on programme on a now defunct digital TV channel that was meant for clubbers, which basically consisted of him going round clubs saying 'random' things to people who were fucked, thereby confusing them.
> 
> *he always came across reall: "i'm so wacky and ker-azzy, listen to all these mad things i say" to me. *



Could not agree more.
I cannot watch this show because of him.


----------



## exosculate (Feb 1, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Nah, I had detailed timings way before the broadcast. Anyway, no biggie, just heard a few rumours that they got into a bit of a panic (Barrymore was picking up more and more late votes as the night went on and looked like causing a potential upset). Might be true, might be bollocks...




Since Chantelle got 56% of the total vote of the last 6 - I think that rumour is codswallop.


----------



## exosculate (Feb 1, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> Could not agree more.
> I cannot watch this show because of him.




Na - he's great - a kind of more moderate English version of Bill Hicks.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 1, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Since Chantelle got 56% of the total vote of the last 6 - I think that rumour is codswallop.




I don't get that though, we were still voting between Michael and Chantelle but the lines had closed for the rest of them so how did they work it out fairly?


----------



## exosculate (Feb 1, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> I don't get that though, we were still voting between Michael and Chantelle but the lines had closed for the rest of them so how did they work it out fairly?




Probably raw numbers, regardless the figure is so large Barrymore would have needed a lot longer to have caught up.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Feb 1, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Since Chantelle got 56% of the total vote of the last 6 - I think that rumour is codswallop.



Nope. I initially thought that too, but it was 56% compared to Barrymore's 44%. A sizeable lead, but nowhere near as nailed-on as previously thought and Barrymore was catching up each and every minute. No certain figures as yet, but my friends at Specialbet have done as good a breakdown as can be expected at the moment. I'd love to get my hands on the proper percentages but I don't think we'll get to see them anytime soon.


----------



## pinky (Feb 2, 2006)

hope this comes out big enough to read....


----------



## thefuse (Feb 2, 2006)

i havent been able to get that 'i want it now' song out of my head
since the show finished and im finding it very annoying.
i caught myself singing it out loud walking down the street the other day


----------



## Jonti (Feb 2, 2006)

*consolation prize is the Best New Nick Name award*

and that is surely ....

Tranny Gollum   

Lovely.  I can't reread the whole thread to find who came up with it, but it is sheer genius. 

Tranny Gollum.

Nice.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 3, 2006)

George's new bestest chum

http://www.popbitch.com/pictures/


----------



## Jenerys (Feb 21, 2006)

I just relived Galloway being the cat

They are repeating CBB every night on E4 


I am a sad individual and am pledging not to any more

But it's just fascinating seeing it, knowing what happened next


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 21, 2006)

Apparently Preston has dumped Frenchy and him and Chantelle are now an item!  (yes I read Heat..  )

Honestly didn't think that would happen.


----------



## thefuse (Feb 24, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Apparently Preston has dumped Frenchy and him and Chantelle are now an item!  (yes I read Heat..  )
> 
> Honestly didn't think that would happen.


arriving back in the country yesterday i could hardly believe that the magazines are so full of this drivel. 
i enjoy BB as much as anyone but is chantelle fucking preston really that interesting?


----------



## MacOSExtended (Feb 24, 2006)

she's a fucking halfwit, the sad cunts that plaster it all over the trash press are just as bad and the public who put her there even worse still.

The sooner that half the fucking country realises how sad it is to worship some fucking vacuous moron for doing basically fuck-all the sooner we can start to move on.

Chantelle, Jade, Nadia and all these other fucking idiots we've made celebrity can go fucking swivel.

*edit. Sorry for the rant. Awful mood.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 24, 2006)

MacOSExtended said:
			
		

> she's a fucking halfwit, the sad cunts that plaster it all over the trash press are just as bad and the public who put her there even worse still.
> 
> The sooner that half the fucking country realises how sad it is to worship some fucking vacuous moron for doing basically fuck-all the sooner we can start to move on.
> 
> ...



Why are you on this thread then?  


No one worships her, not that I know of. I watched Celebrity Big Brother and have a harmless interest in what happens to the people in it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 25, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I just relived Galloway being the cat
> 
> They are repeating CBB every night on E4
> 
> ...


I saw this episode the other day for the first time, and it was excellent! 

One thing that did strike me, looking back at it, though, is how seriously GG took the whole thing. Whatever BB said to him, he did, with no thought for how it made him look. He merely nodded when he was told off by BB in the diary room, too.

Who would have thought it?


----------

